# Manchester United 2009-2010 Thread



## Jambooboo (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like it's upto me again...




			
				my opening post on last year's thread said:
			
		

> Still a long way to go till the transfer deadline, but I'd have thought there would have been some high-profile transfers by now. A quality striker is a must, especially if Ronaldo is on his way - Berbatov is the only name that springs to mind being that other supposed targets (Benzema for example) are staying put. With Neville back in the team I don't see any other major need for new players; that is unless Scholari builds a team somewhat resembling a World XI. Tbh I don't see any other threat other than Chelsea, especially if Adebayor leaves Arsenal as is expected. Again, I don't expect any team outside the 'top 4' to end up with a Champions League place come the end of the season, Spurs for example are in danger of losing two of their strikers.



Well we ended up getting Berba and keeping Ronaldo, off the back of a Premiership and Champions League double. Now we've got a Berba that hasn't met expectations, and have lost arguarbly - none from me though - our best player in Ronaldo. And got somewhat humbled by Barcelona; on the night that is - I'm convinced if that same game was played 10 times Utd would have won at least five of them. A hypothetical moot point though.

Looks like Tevez is off too. For all his running and tracking - and scoring some crucial goals - I wouldn't be too gutted. Scholes and Giggs are getting on such that they can only really be called upon for cup games and the like.

Where next for the Premier League's three-in-a-row winners? Valenica is almost a done deal; he's no like for like replacement - who is? - but where is the rest of the £100m+ gonna go?

My predictions for the league anyhow...

1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. Arsenal/Everton/maybe City


----------



## softybabe (Jun 14, 2009)

all in all it was a good year ....I reckon I'll miss the pimple faced cheeky chap Ronaldo...Premiership is almost always a done deal for us every year  ...let's see our new signings before I go shooting my mouth off


----------



## Biffo (Jun 14, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Looks like it's upto me again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of interest, with the £80m from Ronaldo, where is the other £20m+ coming from?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 14, 2009)

i dont reckon you will retain the league again this year. Not sure whos going to step up yet though.


But 4 years in a row doesn't sound doable.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Out of interest, with the £80m from Ronaldo, where is the other £20m+ coming from?



Apparently Fergie already had a £50 million war chest before Madrid offered £80 million for Ronaldo.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 14, 2009)

if i was fergie i would be buying two strikers(unless wellbeck or someone else is about ready for proper first team football) a defensive midfielder a lift mid and a right mid.

then the world is yours, or something.


dave


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Out of interest, with the £80m from Ronaldo, where is the other £20m+ coming from?





revol68 said:


> Apparently Fergie already had a £50 million war chest before Madrid offered £80 million for Ronaldo.



This. The £20 million I noted is the most conservative sum I've read of. Then you've got for example the £6 million for Frazier Campbell to Hull.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks luike ribery is most likely going to Madrid with Zidane talking him out of a move to manchester.

Benzema and velencia look likely tho.

never know we might buy an unheard of teenager like we did with ronaldo

very interesting to see what the utd squad will look like on Sept 1st.

Who'll get the number 7 shirt?


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 15, 2009)

Torres is on his way to Utd...you heard it here first


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 15, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Torres is on his way to Utd...you heard it here first



I doubt it

but wouldn't complain


----------



## Biffo (Jun 15, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Torres is on his way to Utd...you heard it here first



And it was in some of the tabloids yesterday. 

I think he will go. He doesn't particularly like playing for Liverpool.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 15, 2009)

> Fernando Torres Liverpool Striker £40m
> 
> Sergio Aguero Atletico Madrid Striker
> 
> ...



some other rumours form Manutd.com

Torres is therer too


----------



## Biffo (Jun 15, 2009)

El Nino scores at OT and reminds the scum faithful how many times his beloved team have conquered Europe.






Mr Evil, with his new found riches, suggests a transfer fee that not even Rafa can turn down.


----------



## chilango (Jun 15, 2009)

Torres would be funny!

But in all honesty, we won't get Ribery. I doubt we'll get any "big" names Benzema is the only one i think SAF would really chase. Rumours of players like Douglas Costa and Alexis sanchez seem more plausible. But stepping into Ronaldo's boots, come january at least, *Ljajic!*


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 16, 2009)

chilango said:


> Torres would be funny!
> 
> But in all honesty, we won't get Ribery. I doubt we'll get any "big" names Benzema is the only one i think SAF would really chase. Rumours of players like Douglas Costa and Alexis sanchez seem more plausible. But stepping into Ronaldo's boots, come january at least, *Ljajic!*



but isn't Ljajic left footed?

who toplay down the right?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 16, 2009)

After seeing Guisseppe Rossi score two today, I reckon Man U should excercise their buyback clause! 

Two excellent goals.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 26, 2009)

Like the new goalie shirt


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 26, 2009)

and Pele is a glory supporter

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ills-beans-hapless-Sly-Stallone.html?ITO=1490


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 26, 2009)

home kit is alright


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> home kit is alright



I'll get used to it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate stupid gimmicks on the shirts. The black stripe is just unnecessary.

The black ring round the neck is ok because its subtle, so is the black plate on which the logo sits. But the black 'V' stripe though - ugh.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 26, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hate stupid gimmicks on the shirts. The black stripe is just unnecessary.
> 
> The black ring round the neck is ok because its subtle, so is the black plate on which the logo sits. But the black 'V' stripe though - ugh.



I'm not that keen on it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Still I suppose you couldn't get any worse than the lime green & yellow one, or that blue addidas monstrosity from years back.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 26, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Still I suppose you couldn't get any worse than the lime green & yellow one, or that blue addidas monstrosity from years back.



I didn't mind that too much

and that lime green and yellow one is Man Utds (Newton Heath) original strip so can be forgiven due to History homage innit


----------



## Biffo (Jun 27, 2009)

Is this Rio or Bruno?


----------



## softybabe (Jun 27, 2009)

I've booked to see our first pre-season home match against Valencia on pretence that it's for my son's birthday....we shall first shop for our home kit


----------



## happie chappie (Jun 29, 2009)

Biffo said:


> El Nino scores at OT and reminds the scum faithful how many times his beloved team have conquered Europe.
> 
> But we managed to win it three times WITHOUT killing anybody - surely a more creditable achivement, I would have thought!
> 
> NINETEEN YEARS - YSB


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 29, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> But we managed to win it three times WITHOUT killing anybody - surely a more creditable achivement, I would have thought!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2009)

That's about as funny as people making Munich jokes


----------



## Biffo (Jun 29, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> But we managed to win it three times WITHOUT killing anybody - surely a more creditable achivement, I would have thought!
> 
> NINETEEN YEARS - YSB



1. That picture was up there in response to silly rumours that Torres was off to Utd.
2. One of your Nigerian contingent recently killed four Barcelona fans with his car after the CL final last month so, alas, no longer have you won it three times without killing anyone.
3. You are a cock.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 29, 2009)

Kanda said:


> That's about as funny as people making Munich jokes



Stop comparing Munich to deaths caused by scum.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 30, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 1. That picture was up there in response to silly rumours that Torres was off to Utd.
> 2. One of your Nigerian contingent recently killed four Barcelona fans with his car after the CL final last month so, alas, no longer have you won it three times without killing anyone.
> 3. You are a cock.



I think the 3rd one alone would of been fine


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jun 30, 2009)

Valencia signed.

Rumours have Benzema on the way.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 30, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Valencia signed.
> 
> Rumours have Benzema on the way.



Valencia scored all of three goals this season gone. Benzema had just short of a goal for every two appearances though.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 30, 2009)

I would be mildly irritated if I was a United fan right now.

I saw Valencia at the Emirates in the Carling Cup last season and he was mostly kept under control by a very green Kieran Gibbs. He's useful but nothing special.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 30, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I would be mildly irritated if I was a United fan right now.
> 
> I saw Valencia at the Emirates in the Carling Cup last season and he was mostly kept under control by a very green Kieran Gibbs. He's useful but nothing special.



I'm not he 's a young player with a fuck lot of potential, I'm excited about the changeint he team and especially Rooney being freed up. The worst that happens iManchester United fail to retain the title for the fourth time in a row (something no other English team has managed).

I'm also well excited by the Da Silva twins getting more of a role.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a very bullish but apparently successful transfer strategy from Real.

They splash out silly money on Kaka, give you 80 million for Ronaldo, announce they're not done yet, and then make noises about all Fergie's preferred transfer targets, thereby, somewhat incredibly given the 80 million, pricing United out of the market.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 1, 2009)

So much for ITKs. Now being reported that Benzema is off to Madrid...


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 1, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Valencia signed.
> 
> Rumours have Benzema on the way.



Looks like he might be off to Real, which I think he has already said is his preferred option. Hmm could be a struggle this trasnfer window even with the Ronaldo money. 

To be honest I have not watched a lot of Valencia, I am sure he is a solid, proven player but £16-18m seems so much money to spend on him!?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 1, 2009)

never been genuinely impressed with valencia when i have seen him to be honest.

Decent enough player but is of nani/park quality rather then messi/ronaldo.

6 goals in 47 games for wigan last year is hardly impressive and he has never really strick me as an impressive crosser of the ball.

You lot are looking fucked in this window..... so far.


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone's expecting Valencia to be of Messi/Ronaldo quality, tbh...

Lyon are denying the Spanish press reports of a deal being done for Benzema, but considering the United thing was from a self-proclaimed "reliable source"...  ... I suspect he'll probably be wearing a white shirt next year.

Still plenty of good players out there who haven't signed for Madrid yet, though, I'd imagine.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 1, 2009)

i really hope they ain't expecting messi quality. Would have bee nice to get someone btter then valencia though. especially for the money.

I'm undoubtedly going to be prooven wrong but i really dont see him as anything more then a squad player for you lot.

Your midfield is looking proper ropey now. So many people needing replacing and no one person who is of real quality. If hargreeves isn't fit soon i reckon its going to be a bad year for you. Unless da kids step up of course but that will require anderson to start scoring and tojic(or whatever he is called) to hit the ground running and never stopping.

& you still really need a striker .


dave


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 1, 2009)

you might be right, think this year maybe a struggle though we are seeing more rebuilding, have done it before and will do it again...andersen has to though in my opinion will come good,  the boy is class...Hargreaves is the big question mark, get him fit and playing well then we'll do alright...

....think we will buy another couple of players though if this year is a bedding in for the da silvas, possebon, Gibson, Welbeck and Macheda etc then will make for an interesting one and not such a bad one as I see it


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...OFFICIAL_ANNOUNCEMENT_2009-07-01_20:16:51.htm


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 2, 2009)

Ribery looks like he wants to be at Madrid as well according to his recent statement. Incredible if they do go out and buy him as well.

I think it's right we are realyl going to struggle this transfer window, does not neccesarily mean we are going to struggle next season, domestically at least, because right now it seems Spain is the venue of choice for most top players...Liverpool might struggle to hold on to all of their first choice midfield...we'll see. We are looking a bit weak in the middle though for sure and I am not sure we have enough goals in the team at the moment.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 2, 2009)

Michael Owen...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Is the owen deal confirmed?if so,lol


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sky Bet are offering evens on it.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 2, 2009)

As long as it is pay as you play I haven't got a problem with it....could be quite interesting though have to say think he is a long shot at that

probably someone to keep hargreaves company on the physios bench


----------



## g force (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't consider Benzema a loss TBH...he's looked good in France but I think he's far from the finished article and not convinced he ever will be.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Benzema will probably be good for real madrid though, i think.


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 2, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> probably someone to keep hargreaves company on the physios bench





personally I think Owen would be a quality signing.

He's the sort of player that can come off the bench in big games and grab winners.

And who knows, he might even get his form back and be prolific again


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 2, 2009)

He's probably heard that United've got £80m sitting around and fancies a slice...


----------



## Deareg (Jul 2, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> personally I think Owen would be a quality signing.
> 
> He's the sort of player that can come off the bench in big games and grab winners.
> 
> And who knows, he might even get his form back and be prolific again



despite being plagued by injuries at newcasle his goals per game ratio is quite good, i think it is close to one every two games


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 2, 2009)

Its one of those isn't it...sounds sh*t at first though if it is pay per play can't see a problem....he'll get better service than ever, and if he scores against the bindippers well.....

I dunno to be honest, a bit meh though wouldn't mind him on the bench...

If he was to sign for one of the other big 4 I would be a bit wary...ready to laugh if it went tits up though worried if he was fit he'd bang them in all over the shop


----------



## Kanda (Jul 2, 2009)

The way they have kept Giggs and Scholes going, may be good for him.


----------



## Nomadic (Jul 3, 2009)

Owen has always been a quality finisher, but I'm sceptical about his fitness. We don't need another Louis Saha.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 3, 2009)

g force said:


> I wouldn't consider Benzema a loss TBH...he's looked good in France but I think he's far from the finished article and not convinced he ever will be.



I agree with this. I've never been impressed by him.

Someone could get a very good deal on Huntelaar now though.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah im not convinced about benzena.

The other rumour flaoting about striker wise for you is lois fabiano.



dave


----------



## softybabe (Jul 5, 2009)

so..... to Samuel Eto'o or not to Eto'o....any updates about signing him?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 12, 2009)

softybabe said:


> so..... to Samuel Eto'o or not to Eto'o....any updates about signing him?




Two hopes, and Bob's dead.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 12, 2009)

Why would United buy Eto'o, he'd be overpriced and over aged.

I'm happier to see youngsters given a chance.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 13, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Looks like Tevez is off too. For all his running and tracking - and scoring some crucial goals - I wouldn't be too gutted. Scholes and Giggs are getting on such that they can only really be called upon for cup games and the like.
> 
> Where next for the Premier League's three-in-a-row winners? Valenica is almost a done deal; he's no like for like replacement - who is? - but where is the rest of the £100m+ gonna go?




Utd's total debt cut by 10% through Ronaldo sale

Answer - Michael Owen and some young French midfielder. Total spend = £19 million including Valencia.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Why would United buy Eto'o, he'd be overpriced and over aged.
> 
> I'm happier to see youngsters given a chance.



hes only 28.



dave


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> hes only 28.
> 
> 
> 
> dave



too old for the price, doesn't fit with the recently stated policy of only spending big on young players, apparently Berbatov was the last of such deals.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

fair enough just pointing out that he has probabley got 5 years left in him at least. Not many players stick around for longer then that.

He is a quality player and any team would be lucky to have him.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> fair enough just pointing out that he has probabley got 5 years left in him at least. Not many players stick around for longer then that.
> 
> He is a quality player and any team would be lucky to have him.
> 
> ...



aye you get 5 years and then no resale value though, also isn't he not a bit of a twat behind the scenes?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

like spurs wouldn't give you 15million for him 5 years time!

no idea about him on twtishness level can't be that bad though he has been at barca for ever, you'd have thought one manager would have shipped him out by now if he was a complete bellend.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> like spurs wouldn't give you 15million for him 5 years time!
> 
> no idea about him on twtishness level can't be that bad though he has been at barca for ever, you'd have thought one manager would have shipped him out by now if he was a complete bellend.
> 
> ...



weren't they tried to ship him out before the start of last season?

anyway I'm not bothered, I think Owen was a decent enough addition cos he knows he's a squad player (unlike a certain uppity overrated Argie) and his experience can be useful to the young players coming through.

I'm actually looking forward to the new season, see how the team lines up and plays together, see the youngsters make more of a break through.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 14, 2009)

But what about Fergie's war chest?


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> But what about Fergie's war chest?



Suspect that has gone to the Galziers...given Fergie's statement yesterday about not spendning anymore money. The money spent on Obertna and Valencia was just from the normal transfer fund - I am suspecting now none of the Ronaldo money will be available. 

I might be wrong but it just feels that way to be. Fergie says it's becuase the transfer market is over inflated...he's right (we have just spent £17m on Valencia!) but I suspect that is not why he is not spending more money. 

I think we are looking weak; especially in midfield. I am also not convinced that even with a fit Owen and with Rooney and Berbatov improving their goals ratio we will have enough goals in the team to be favourites this year.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 14, 2009)

Cos Fergie always speaks the truth in press conferences

I'm not fussed if they don't sign, if the right player is out there then they will spend the cash, one thing you can say about the Glazers is that they have always funded Sir Alex's transfer targets...we shall see


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah maybe you're right, we'll see. I agree on the Glazers funding transfer targets so far. I still think we are a way off having a team which will compete for 2 or 3 major trophies next year though.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 14, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Yeah maybe you're right, we'll see. I agree on the Glazers funding transfer targets so far. I still think we are a way off having a team which will compete for 2 or 3 major trophies next year though.



What cos we have lost an overrated Argentinian headless chicken and Ronaldo (admittedly the best player in the world)?

Anyone remember the summer before 2006/07, when Chelsea were buying every muthafucka under the sun and United were being laughed at for only buying Carrick, everyone was saying United would be lucky to come 3rd?

I can see Rooney, Berbatov and Owen making up the goals this year, especially with service from more traditional wingers.

I really can't state enough how overrated Tevez is though, my mums dogs have a better first touch and certainly more passing awareness.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.canada.com/sports/golf/Manchester+United+close+signing+Adebayor/1793442/story.html


----------



## grubby local (Jul 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I really can't state enough how overrated Tevez is though, my mums dogs have a better first touch and certainly more passing awareness.



Hello New Bitters, how's it going?







gx


----------



## purplex (Jul 18, 2009)

grubby local said:


> Hello New Bitters, how's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your success embarrasses us


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 18, 2009)

Owen scores winner on debut...tidy


----------



## grubby local (Jul 19, 2009)

we will win

gx


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 19, 2009)

You do have to ask....tevez 5 goals for the title winners, a "crocked owen" scored 8 for relegation sh*t....who is the better goal scorer


----------



## Relahni (Jul 19, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> You do have to ask....tevez 5 goals for the title winners, a "crocked owen" scored 8 for relegation sh*t....who is the better goal scorer



And on tevez'z last game the man u fans were singing 'fungi sign him up'. It was pretty clear they were singing about michael owen.


----------



## purplex (Jul 19, 2009)

grubby local said:


> Hello New Bitters, how's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purplex (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Biffo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Feb 2007 – Benitez on Everton after 0-0 at Anfield:*
"When you play against the smaller teams at Anfield you know the game will be narrow”.

*April 2009 – Ferguson on Benitez’ comment:*“He called them a small club which points to his arrogance”.

*July 2009 – Ferguson on Man City:*“They're a small club with a small mentality”.

The ironic thing is that Benitez didn't even call Everton a small club. He went for the 'if the cap fits wear it' angle. Ferguson used it as ammunition against Benitez then, a few months later, goes 2 steps further in dissing his local rivals. A tad contradictory no?

Classy guy.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 26, 2009)

purplex said:


>


----------



## Relahni (Jul 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> *Feb 2007 – Benitez on Everton after 0-0 at Anfield:*
> "When you play against the smaller teams at Anfield you know the game will be narrow”.
> 
> *April 2009 – Ferguson on Benitez’ comment:*“He called them a small club which points to his arrogance”.
> ...



Demento called Man City arrogant.  

He might as well of called Mark Hughes a Scottish, purple nosed, senile, demented fool who regularly shits his pants.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 26, 2009)

Owen scores another 2, mind you I probably could have scored 1.....second goal was delectable


----------



## Biffo (Jul 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Owen scores another 2, mind you I probably could have scored 1.....second goal was delectable




It's your defence you need to worry about. 6 goals in 4 games against a pile of shit.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It's your defence you need to worry about. 6 goals in 4 games against a pile of shit.



Is one half of the defence back on the crack?


----------



## Biffo (Jul 26, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Is one half of the defence back on the crack?








Who knows?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 27, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Who knows?



Did he pick up his friend in Chelsea?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 27, 2009)

Is that Rio's houseboy checking out his package from behind?


----------



## purplex (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## revol68 (Jul 30, 2009)

*anderson scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## revol68 (Jul 30, 2009)

oh and just a quick point about all the whinging about Fergie calling City a small club and how that makes him a hypocrite cos he attacked Rafa for calling Everton a small club.

Everton are not a small club, they are a club with a BIG history, have played the most games in the top flight of English football and have won plenty of things in the 33 years since City have had a wiff of a trophy. Only the ignorant or dishonest would call Everton a small club, only a fool would imagine City are anything more, regardless of how much money they've had injected in the past year.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh and just a quick point about all the whinging about Fergie calling City a small club and how that makes him a hypocrite cos he attacked Rafa for calling Everton a small club.
> 
> Everton are not a small club, they are a club with a BIG history, have played the most games in the top flight of English football and have won plenty of things in the 33 years since City have had a wiff of a trophy. Only the ignorant or dishonest would call Everton a small club, only a fool would imagine City are anything more, regardless of how much money they've had injected in the past year.


----------



## purplex (Jul 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> *anderson scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Its a friendly, they dont count, class free kick though.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh and just a quick point about all the whinging about Fergie calling City a small club and how that makes him a hypocrite cos he attacked Rafa for calling Everton a small club.
> 
> Everton are not a small club, they are a club with a BIG history, have played the most games in the top flight of English football and have won plenty of things in the 33 years since City have had a wiff of a trophy. Only the ignorant or dishonest would call Everton a small club, only a fool would imagine City are anything more, regardless of how much money they've had injected in the past year.



Some good facts there sex case. Just need to pick you up on the point that no-one actually called Everton a small club in the first place.


----------



## purplex (Jul 30, 2009)

.


----------



## purplex (Jul 30, 2009)

Biffo youre just a little bit over-obsessed with United arent you?


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 30, 2009)

Clearly though is often the way when you have been clinging to the coat tails for so long....still this year could be their year


----------



## purplex (Jul 30, 2009)

.


----------



## purplex (Jul 30, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Clearly though is often the way when you have been clinging to the coat tails for so long....still this year could be their year



Always turning the corner on the Liverpool roundabout


----------



## Biffo (Jul 30, 2009)

purplex said:


> Biffo youre just a little bit over-obsessed with United arent you?



Well I have a Man Utd duvet cover and pyjamas if that's what you mean.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 30, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Clearly though is often the way when you have been clinging to the coat tails for so long....still this year could be their year



Well, someone's gotta drop out to accomodate the might of Citeh, right?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

Got to say, I think the title's Liverpool's to lose this season.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Got to say, I think the title's Liverpool's to lose this season.



yes but you take a lot of drugs.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 30, 2009)

I reckon they'll be there and abouts. No such thing as a walkaway, any more, though.

Too many "ifs" to say "these will win it this season", imo.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yes but you take a lot of drugs.



Nah, no meph for about a month now.  Although I did have some mdpv.



ANYWAY, moving swiftly on, The Title.

Come on, you've just lost one of your best players, Owen's a good signing but... Liverpool want it so so so much.  They'll have a settled, established team, and Johnson will give them a bit more panache building it from the back.

Seriously, i'll be astounded if they don't win it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's hope for their sake neither Torres nor Gerrard picks up a serious injury, then, or you'll have to be astounded... 

People have been predicting United's demise for years. Yeah, they may not be favourites right now, but I don't think Liverpool are particularly better placed, especially now Alonso's off and Mascherano wants out. Still no cover for the saintly two, either.

At this point, it's anyone's title.

Even West Ham. *snigger*


----------



## softybabe (Jul 30, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well I have a Man Utd duvet cover and pyjamas if that's what you mean.



oh dear!


----------



## purplex (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Got to say, I think the title's Liverpool's to lose this season.



its your year, definitely your year again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

purplex said:


> its your year, definitely your year again.



Not a Poo fan.

Just think they will do it.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 31, 2009)

anyone know what the score was last night?


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 1, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Let's hope for their sake neither Torres nor Gerrard picks up a serious injury, then, or you'll have to be astounded...
> 
> People have been predicting United's demise for years. *Yeah, they may not be favourites right now*, but I don't think Liverpool are particularly better placed, especially now Alonso's off and Mascherano wants out. Still no cover for the saintly two, either.
> 
> ...



They're still the bookies favourties and most pundits I hear/read are touting Man Utd for the title.

Tbh I think Chelsea will be the main competition - think Liverpool had somewhat of a fluke year last year.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 1, 2009)

Deareg said:


> anyone know what the score was last night?



0-0. Bayern Munich won on pens. Rooney and Owen missed sitters apparently.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 1, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> Tbh I think Chelsea will be the main competition - think Liverpool had somewhat of a fluke year last year.



I agree...plus don't think I have ever seen a team so massivley affected by the loss of one of two players


----------



## Deareg (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks



Biffo said:


> 0-0. Bayern Munich won on pens. Rooney and Owen missed sitters apparently.


----------



## purplex (Aug 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 0-0. Bayern Munich won on pens. Rooney and Owen missed sitters apparently.



Solid pre-season performance by United, this same Bayern Munich beat AC Milan 4-1 earlier in the week, but pre-season games are pretty meaningless.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 5, 2009)

Looked fantastic tonight....so many attacking options, tis only a friendly but if they play like that every week I'll be happy, Valencia is lightening and the boy Tosic can play a bit....gonna be an interesting season....

71,000 attendance, impressive


----------



## chriswill (Aug 5, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Looked fantastic tonight....so many attacking options, tis only a friendly but if they play like that every week I'll be happy, Valencia is lightening and the boy Tosic can play a bit....gonna be an interesting season....
> 
> 71,000 attendance, impressive



What was the score?

Did Silva Play?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 5, 2009)

2-0 to United. Rooney and Cleverly scored.

Both Davids played for Valencia. 

Utd's Valencia looked class. Kinda Kanchelski's rather than Ronaldo. Rooney had a great game too.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 6, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Looked fantastic tonight....so many attacking options, tis only a friendly but if they play like that every week I'll be happy, Valencia is lightening and the boy Tosic can play a bit....gonna be an interesting season....
> 
> 71,000 attendance, impressive



The attendance was indeed impressive...when it was announced at 71k...I had a look round and it was indeed packed at the Old Trafford...it was a great game and worth the trip to Manchester for me & youngman


----------



## grubby local (Aug 9, 2009)

Start as you mean to go on 

Actually you didn't even want to win that on pens did you? I mean that was _crap._

gx


----------



## Biffo (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice to see a bit of role reversal today when the ref pushed the United players


----------



## revol68 (Aug 9, 2009)

Look at the ABU's in to gloat over the losing of the charity shield on penalties, sad bastards, please tell us Biffo how come Liverpool weren't in it, would that be because they didn't win fuck all last season?

Ballick is a cynical dirty cunt though, only wish Evra had hit him higher around the knee, giving the fuck a broken knee for a yellow would have been a fair deal.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Look at the ABU's in to gloat over the losing of the charity shield on penalties, sad bastards, please tell us Biffo how come Liverpool weren't in it, would that be because they didn't win fuck all last season?
> 
> Ballick is a cynical dirty cunt though, only wish Evra had hit him higher around the knee, giving the fuck a broken knee for a yellow would have been a fair deal.



Read my post sex pest. Didn't mention the result. Not an ounce of gloating. Take that chip off your shoulder and go and take some more photos of your cock.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 9, 2009)

Though not the result I'd have hoped for, it wasn't a bad game. With the dippers and Arsenal also having lost key players, I think it'll be Chelsea posing the main threat this year (not that they were massively convincing today).


----------



## Wilf (Aug 10, 2009)

Bet Ben Fosters sports psychologist will be getting a call tomorrow


----------



## Relahni (Aug 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Look at the ABU's in to gloat over the losing of the charity shield on penalties, sad bastards, please tell us Biffo how come Liverpool weren't in it, would that be because they didn't win fuck all last season?
> 
> Ballick is a cynical dirty cunt though, only wish Evra had hit him higher around the knee, giving the fuck a broken knee for a yellow would have been a fair deal.



Man Utd are the gayest team in the land.

No class whatsoever.  If the referee doesn't cave in to their constant nagging, they cry.  A decision goes against them, they cry.  An opponent dares to tackle them, they cry.

Seriously, your club really needs to man up.

Fucking namby pamby cunts.

Some of their fans are alright, some are just kiddie fidlers who sympathise with rapists and some are clueless twats who jumped on the "red hot soccer" bandwagon after Euro 96.


----------



## purplex (Aug 10, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Man Utd are the gayest team in the land.
> 
> No class whatsoever.  If the referee doesn't cave in to their constant nagging, they cry.  A decision goes against them, they cry.  An opponent dares to tackle them, they cry.



It takes one to know one bitch tits


----------



## Relahni (Aug 10, 2009)

purplex said:


> It takes one to know one bitch tits



Seriously, your club is the gayest in the land.

Ballack blocks a player with his shoulder and the gay fuck grabs his face rolls on the floor and cries it's not fair.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Read my post sex pest. Didn't mention the result. Not an ounce of gloating. Take that chip off your shoulder and go and take some more photos of your cock.



posting pics in the relevant forum is hardly sex pesting you muppet, I would suggest that constant referrals to peoples genitalia outside of appropriate context or forum would be a much more akin to being a sex pest, not to say just a bit creepy.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Man Utd are the gayest team in the land.
> 
> No class whatsoever.  If the referee doesn't cave in to their constant nagging, they cry.  A decision goes against them, they cry.  An opponent dares to tackle them, they cry.
> 
> ...



Homophobia is just swell.

Though what I am going to take issue at is your referral to United fans being kiddie fiddlers who sympathise with rapists because I remember you make a claim before that I had posted such disgusting sentiments before and that time when I asked you to back your cuntish claims up you failed to do so, would also like to know how you have come to the conclusion I'm a kiddie fiddler, if as I suspect that is your insinuation.

So there we have it, Relahni's responses on this thread have been a fine mixture of homophobia, and baseless accusations of noncing and support for rapists, lovely stuff.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm a kiddie fiddler


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Relahni said:


>



hilarious.

still nice homophobia you cretinous cunt.

I note once again you are avoiding the issue of your claim that I have sympathise with rapists, something you have claimed before and which is totally baseless.

Back it up or retract it and apologise you piece of shit.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> hilarious.
> 
> still nice homophobia you cretinous cunt.
> 
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Nonsense.



so you just throw out those sort of accusations for a laugh, oh as well as just general homophobia, a deplorable cunt you surely are.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> so you just throw out those sort of accusations for a laugh, oh as well as just general homophobia, a deplorable cunt you surely are.



Don't be a gaylord.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Don't be a gaylord.



better a fifedom of sodomy than to reign over baseless cuntish accusations.

go choke on your own vomit cunt.


----------



## mack (Aug 10, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Nonsense.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> posting pics in the relevant forum is hardly sex pesting you muppet, I would suggest that constant referrals to peoples genitalia outside of appropriate context or forum would be a much more akin to being a sex pest, not to say just a bit creepy.



Well you've obviously researched the subject vigorously in detail so.....

Anyway, if you could just point out how my post constituted gloating 'over the losing of the charity shield' (as opposed to referencing the ref pushing the Utd players out of the way as they crowded round him) I'll let you get on with whatever it is you choose to do in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2009)

Why is Revol throwing his toys out his pram about non-existent 'gloating' of posters over the inconsequential Charity shield? Where? Honestly, the little munchkin  needs to calm down and stop getting himself all needlessly animated like that.

He's probably feeling a bit down and repressed I suppose, having not got his cock out and bothered folks anonymously with it for a week or so now. He's probably getting his Scholesy outfit on right now, as we speak, to recreate that famous cocktail sausage moment for us all.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 10, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Don't be a gaylord.



Shouldn't you be off tonguing Ladyboy Torres?

Oh, that would require you to actually *go* to Liverpool, eh. Never gonna happen, is it.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 14, 2009)

bring it on...hope we win on the weekend, hope the pool, chelsea lose...getting excited now


----------



## Biffo (Aug 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> bring it on...hope we win on the weekend, hope the pool, chelsea lose...getting excited now



With your traditional easy home game to start the season I'm sure you are. If Benitez plays for Brum I guarantee he will score and the taboids will be in headline heaven.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 17, 2009)

1-0 win
not a great performance mind, but Utd never start playing well till after xmas


Whats more Liverpool lost!

sweet


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Proper Lol.

Owen nearly got one. He shudda gone round the keeper though. Lack of pace init. Interesting there were no draws at all this weekend. the table is a 3 points vs 0 points even split right now.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 17, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Owen nearly got one. He shudda gone round the keeper though. Lack of pace init.



Two games. Two sub appearances. 35 mins played. No goals and one yellow card. I see a pattern emerging. 

No inuries yet though so that's positive.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Two games. Two sub appearances. 35 mins played. No goals and one yellow card. I see a pattern emerging.
> 
> No inuries yet though so that's positive.



I'd much rather see Owen coming off the bench when chasing a winner or equaliser than Vorinin.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Proper Lol.
> 
> Owen nearly got one. He shudda gone round the keeper though. Lack of pace init. Interesting there were no draws at all this weekend. the table is a 3 points vs 0 points even split right now.



wasn't the lack of pace, he made himself plenty of space. It was the kicking it straight at the keeper that did him.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, but if you needed someone to roll three 20s on your D&AD game you'd probably go for Voronin. He's like a live roleplayer and a (bad) footie player rolled into one.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Yeah, but if you needed someone to roll three 20s on your D&AD game you'd probably go for Voronin. He's like a live roleplayer and a (bad) footie player rolled into one.



He looks like the sort of twat who dresses up like a really shitty vampire and goes to goth nights, and yet at the same time he looks like some sort of eastern european party boy who loves early 90's dance and says shit like "Free west, coca cola disco party!".

Berbatov on the other hand would make a fucking fantastic vampire.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> He looks like the sort of twat who dresses up like a really shitty vampire and goes to goth nights, and yet at the same time he looks like some sort of eastern european party boy who loves early 90's dance and says shit like "Free west, coca cola disco party!".
> 
> Berbatov on the other hand would make a fucking fantastic vampire.



I've a Hungarian student who thinks Star Wars is real who looks a bit like Voronin.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd much rather see Owen coming off the bench when chasing a winner or equaliser than Vorinin.



There's no doubting Owen on the top of his game was better than Voronin ever will be. That said the Impaler scored more for Hertha last season than Broken Boy did for the Toon. 

Demento thinks Owen is his new Solskjear but he really isn't. The only way Owen will score regularly is if he starts regularly - and subsequently avoids getting injured. Neither are likely to happen.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> There's no doubting Owen on the top of his game was better than Voronin ever will be. That said the Impaler scored more for Hertha last season than Broken Boy did for the Toon.
> 
> Demento thinks Owen is his new Solskjear but he really isn't. The only way Owen will score regularly is if he starts regularly - and subsequently avoids getting injured. Neither are likely to happen.



I dunno Owens missed a couple in the last few games but that actually makes me more optimistic, he's still able to get into those positions, the net will bulge soon enough.

The fact is though that United have Rooney, Berbatov, Owen, Macheda and Wellbeck, whilst Liverpool have Torres, Voronin, and that Wash N' Go fool.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 17, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I dunno Owens missed a couple in the last few games but that actually makes me more optimistic, he's still able to get into those positions, the net will bulge soon enough.
> 
> The fact is though that United have Rooney, Berbatov, Owen, Macheda and Wellbeck, whilst Liverpool have Torres, Voronin, and that Wash N' Go fool.



You forgot Gerrard, Kuyt, Benayoun, Nemeth and Pacheco.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> There's no doubting Owen on the top of his game was better than Voronin ever will be. That said the Impaler scored more for Hertha last season than Broken Boy did for the Toon.
> 
> Demento thinks Owen is his new Solskjear but he really isn't. The only way Owen will score regularly is if he starts regularly - and subsequently avoids getting injured. Neither are likely to happen.



Oddly Owens goals per apperance ratio for the toon was 37%, exactly the same as Torres' ratio in his time at Athletico Madrid. Unfair perhaps becuase this will have included time when Torres was first starting out. 

We'll see at the end of the season but I suspect he'll be a fair bit more prolific that you might think.

ETA - He'll certainly score more for us that Tevez would have.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You forgot Gerrard, Kuyt, Benayoun, Nemeth and Pacheco.



Gerard is not a striker, nor is Benayoun, if you want to start that game you could say United have Giggs and Nani ffs.

The problem for Liverpool is that with Alonso gone Gerard will increasingly drop deeper to get the ball as Lucas and Mascherano are not playmakers, it would be like United playing with a midfield of Flecther and Hargreaves.

Kuyt might be a stiker by trade but Rafa plays him as a winger, which is also why they are so narrow, though Johnston seems to have brought in to provide some of that on the right hand side, it leaves the team unbalanced.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 17, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Oddly Owens goals per apperance ratio for the toon was 37%, exactly the same as Torres' ratio in his time at Athletico Madrid. Unfair perhaps becuase this will have included time when Torres was first starting out.
> 
> We'll see at the end of the season but I suspect he'll be a fair bit more prolific that you might think.
> 
> ETA - He'll certainly score more for us that Tevez would have.



No it's not unfair it's spot on. Owen peaked at a young age, sustained it for a few years then began to fall away subsequently, mainly due to injury. Whereas Torres has upped his game at least two levels since moving to England, despite injuries.

I would take Tevez over Owen any day now. Owen is 30 in a couple of months. His best days are long gone. It's indicative that Tevez did not want to be a Utd sub whereas Owen jumped at the chance.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> No it's not unfair it's spot on. Owen peaked at a young age, sustained it for a few years then began to fall away subsequently, mainly due to injury. Whereas Torres has upped his game at least two levels since moving to England, despite injuries.
> 
> I would take Tevez over Owen any day now. Owen is 30 in a couple of months. His best days are long gone. It's indicative that Tevez did not want to be a Utd sub whereas Owen jumped at the chance.



Aye but United don't need another poor man's Rooney, they needed someone who could come on from the bench and nick a goal or start against weaker sides.

It's called having different options, though it's not something a Liverpool fan might recognise.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I would take Tevez over Owen any day now. Owen is 30 in a couple of months. His best days are long gone. It's indicative that Tevez did not want to be a Utd sub whereas Owen jumped at the chance.



Yeah but for free I don't think any United supporter is expecting Owen's best days...the point is he still has the qaulity to contribute more than Tevez did (goals wise I mean) last year. I would still choose Owen over Tevez pound for pound as a substitute, let alone when one was free and one was 25 million. I could be proved wrong, we'll see.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 18, 2009)

i would take tevez over owen as well, but i still think if owen can stay clear of injuries he will prove to be a fantastic signing, he is a far better scorer than tevez is or probably ever will be though tevez has far more to his game and would be a better team player, am i the only one who thought it was funny to see him on the bench on saturday?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 18, 2009)

he has only just come back from an ankle injuury innit.

Don't see him being used every week by any means at city though.


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 18, 2009)

Deareg said:


> am i the only one who thought it was funny to see him on the bench on saturday?



Nope.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 18, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i would take tevez over owen as well, but i still think if owen can stay clear of injuries he will prove to be a fantastic signing, he is a far better scorer than tevez is or probably ever will be though tevez has far more to his game and would be a better team player, am i the only one who thought it was funny to see him on the bench on saturday?



But I m not sure we need more team players or more players who will run around the pitch and 'give 120%' and certainly not for the money we would have had to pay. The point being that if we had paid that Tevez would have been the first guy off the bench and Owen (if he had still come - prob not) would not have had a look in...because I think Owen will score more goals than Tevez that's why we are better off with him.

Wouldn't surprise me if Tevez spends a lot of time on that City bench of RSC, Adebayor and Robinho all start scoring.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 18, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> But I m not sure we need more team players or more players who will run around the pitch and 'give 120%' and certainly not for the money we would have had to pay. The point being that if we had paid that Tevez would have been the first guy off the bench and Owen (if he had still come - prob not) would not have had a look in...because I think Owen will score more goals than Tevez that's why we are better off with him.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if Tevez spends a lot of time on that City bench of RSC, Adebayor and Robinho all start scoring.



i agree tevez was over priced, i think there was a lot more to his game though than just running round, i always thought a lot of that was due to him trying too hard to impress as he was chasing a permanent move, you may be right about the order fergie would have used the subs and probably about tevez spending a large part of next season on city's bench


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Two games. Two sub appearances. 35 mins played. No goals and one yellow card. I see a pattern emerging.
> 
> No inuries yet though so that's positive.



From someone who normally has a balanced football opinion, I feel your opinion on Owen is a tad off the mark.

Can you really not see himscoring a fair few goals for Utd?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> From someone who normally has a balanced football opinion, I feel your opinion on Owen is a tad off the mark.
> 
> Can you really not see himscoring a fair few goals for Utd?



He's so cheap in the Fantasy Football leagues he's worth a punt. He won't start that often but you can imagine him coming off the bench at home against naffer sides like Birmingham and slotting in a goal.

Oh, hold on...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 18, 2009)

I think even post-injury Owen's goalscoring record is pretty good. And for squad depth you don't really want to sign top quality, because they won't want to sit on the bench. That said I think the donkey that runs around alot stuff has been overplayed with Tevez. He's a quality technical footballer as well, decent passer of the ball at times, and does score when he gets a run in the side (and I'd rather have him in my team, money no object, as I'm sure honest Man U fans would too)


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> He's so cheap in the Fantasy Football leagues he's worth a punt. He won't start that often but you can imagine him coming off the bench at home against naffer sides like Birmingham and slotting in a goal.
> 
> Oh, hold on...



He did, but he was half a yard offside

Seemed pretty sharp though.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> I think even post-injury Owen's goalscoring record is pretty good. And for squad depth you don't really want to sign top quality, because they won't want to sit on the bench. That said I think the donkey that runs around alot stuff has been overplayed with Tevez. He's a quality technical footballer as well, decent passer of the ball at times, and does score when he gets a run in the side (and I'd rather have him in my team, money no object, as I'm sure honest Man U fans would too)



Judged simply one on one, yes Tevez brings more to a team, however judged on the fact he was always going to be a poor man's Rooney at United and that Berbatov is not an out and out strike either, I'd rather have Owen in the United squad, especially for £25m less.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Judged simply one on one, yes Tevez brings more to a team, however judged on the fact he was always going to be a poor man's Rooney at United and that Berbatov is not an out and out strike either, I'd rather have Owen in the United squad, especially for £25m less.



Talking of £25m...Berbatov was hardly a bargain


----------



## revol68 (Aug 18, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Talking of £25m...Berbatov was hardly a bargain



He's a fucking sexy beast, soon enough he's going to stop being a lil cock tease and put out proper.

Forgetting the homoeroticism for a minute, I think he had a hard time adjusting last season because the team was never settled in a style and he ended up playing much deeper to compensate for Ronaldo pushing on.

Still what he did show was an ability to put his foot on the ball and retain possession, especially in the European games.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 18, 2009)

Shocking new research has revealed that Liverpool FC is the most persecuted football club in the history of the game. The torment, which is now a weekly occurence, has been happening since the Big Bang itself say boffins. Such has been the injustice dealt out to the club that facts now show Liverpool has been denied an atosnishing 378 penalties this season alone. The research, which contains many facts, shows that Liverpool may indeed be walking alone.

“Es el fact, la,” said Liverpool manager Rafael Benitez*. “Every week referee Sir Alex Ferguson looks the other way, even when loyal Steven Gerrard dives in the box. It’s a fact that we are denied penalties all the time. It is a fact that we never foul the opposition. It is a fact, la.”

The Liverpool manager pointed to the fact that his team were denied eight clear penalties against Tottenham Hotspur at the weekend, when the home side’s left-back Benoit Assou Ekotto waged a campaign of cruelty and violence against the persecuted Liverpudlian forwards. A minute’s silence is believed to have been held on the Liverpool team bus after the game.

But persecuted Liverpool, who has a net transfer spend of minus £47 trillion after finding all of their players growing on the professional footballer tree, at least have the World’s Greatest Player™ and the World’s Even More Greatesterer Player™ in Fernando Torres and Steven “Give me the CD, la” Gerrard.

“I am talking about another fact, la,” said Liverpool manager Rafael Benitez. “We have never spent any money on players. The £232,490,000 I have spent on players wasn’t even real money. It was just that funny green stuff George and Tom keep giving me, la.”

Despite Liverpool being the Premier League’s paupers, who has been unjustly robbed of the league title each season since their last win in 1990, they are many pundit’s favourites for the Premier League this season – especially those at the nation’s channel, Liverpool FC TV. This comes after a summer in which the club has replaced one of its best players with the injury-prone Alberto Aquilani at a cost of £20 million. The Italian, currently injured, is set to be sold back to his home-town club Roma at a huge loss this coming January, after spending the next six months on the treatment table. But Acquilani, who has a scoring record of 1 goal in every 10 games for Roma, is set to bring an increase goal threat according to Benitez.

It’s a fact.

* Benitez is unlikely to have said any of this.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 18, 2009)

revol68 said:


> He's a fucking sexy beast, soon enough he's going to stop being a lil cock tease and put out proper.
> 
> Forgetting the homoeroticism for a minute, I think he had a hard time adjusting last season because the team was never settled in a style and he ended up playing much deeper to compensate for Ronaldo pushing on.
> 
> Still what he did show was an ability to put his foot on the ball and retain possession, especially in the European games.



Bless you. Much the same could be said for Tevez last season surely? 
I wonder how he'll get on at City. Was surprised when we bought him as we needed a big lump like Adebayor and santa Cruz much more whereas we laready have midgets like Robinho and Bellamy.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 18, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Bless you. Much the same could be said for Tevez last season surely?
> I wonder how he'll get on at City. Was surprised when we bought him as we needed a big lump like Adebayor and santa Cruz much more whereas we laready have midgets like Robinho and Bellamy.



But Tevez is and always will be a poor man's Rooney, Berba has different attributes and the ability to hold onto the ball is one that Tevez certainly doesn't have.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

1-0 Burnley, ffs I knew I shouldn't have went downstairs to put the chicken in the oven!


----------



## Maltin (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2009)

could've been 2-0


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

Fuck sake Carrick misses penalty, Rooney should have taken, not least cos he's my fantasy football captain!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Fuck sake Carrick misses penalty, Rooney should have taken, not least cos he's my fantasy football captain!



That's an unlucky chicken. Throw it out.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 19, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> That's an unlucky chicken. Throw it out.



I'll no doubt get salmonella off it!


----------



## Relahni (Aug 19, 2009)

Man Utd currently 3.2-1 to beat Burnley.

Fill your boots.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

Owen off after an hour. 3 appearances and no goals. How long before his next start? Likes a bit of continuity does Michael.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2009)

Good to see owens living up to expectations.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 19, 2009)

Seconds to go.....still 1-0.....

Lol.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

are we there yet?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaahhahaahhahahahahahahah burnley 1-0 win!!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'll no doubt get salmonella off it!



Burnley!!   

There's a good lad, fuck off for a week again


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 19, 2009)

*applause*


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Flashman (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh no  Liverpool are above Utd in the league


----------



## tarannau (Aug 19, 2009)

ho ho. A triumph for the little guys without the 700m worth of debt.


----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2009)

Gosh.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Oh no  Liverpool are above Utd in the league



Lots of clubs are going to be soon


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Aug 19, 2009)

I bet Ronaldo is laughing his arse off in Spain right now.


----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2009)

I blame revol's chicken.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 19, 2009)

It's a funny game that's for sure...


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

Football eh? Bloody hell


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## N_igma (Aug 19, 2009)

I can see revol in his dungeon concocting some bullshit story right this moment.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 19, 2009)

No doubt.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I can see revol in his dungeon concocting some bullshit story right this moment.



You are 1-0 down at the play-off winners' first home game in the big league and you have one sub left. Who comes on? Gary Neville. Job done no?


----------



## big eejit (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, that's seriously fucked up my already fucked up fantasy team. Well done Burnley!


----------



## pootle (Aug 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Football eh? Bloody hell



Isn't it? 


I'd love to be in Burnley tonight!  In the words of Nelson Muntz, Ha! Ha!


----------



## mattie (Aug 19, 2009)

Nasty.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/19/hillsborough-shirt-apology-sports-direct

although I can well believe whoever printed the shirt had no idea what it meant, despite protests to the contrary.

eta: fuck, sorry, meant to be in scouse thread - the fact that the fan was a man u fan isn't that relevant.  Had too many threads open at once.  (don't suppose mods can easily move it?)


----------



## Biffo (Aug 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> Nasty.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/19/hillsborough-shirt-apology-sports-direct
> 
> ...



Nah I'd say you posted it in exactly the right thread.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 19, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I can see revol in his dungeon concocting some bullshit story right this moment.



Bet he's lost his appetite for chicken.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 19, 2009)

it was never a fawl!!!


dave


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 20, 2009)

revol?

Usually doesn't take this long for you to concoct a witty reply. Is it food poisoning?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 20, 2009)

Revol 'witty'? That's news to anyone. He's probably waiting for what Fergie says to toe the same line, throwing his teacup around in his little bedroom.

To be fair to the lad, he's the only one of the fairweather plastics whose turned up on this thread since the Burnley result. The graceless Utd supporting twats were more prominent on the Liverpool thread at the w/e for example...


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Revol 'witty'? That's news to anyone. He's probably waiting for what Fergie says to toe the same line, throwing his teacup around in his little bedroom.
> 
> To be fair to the lad, he's the only one of the fairweather plastics whose turned up on this thread since the Burnley result. The graceless Utd supporting twats were more prominent on the Liverpool thread at the w/e for example...



Funny your here though isn't it...not surprising though, I don't support, I hate.... bitter, bitter man


----------



## tarannau (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm part of the gloating party. We were invited by Burnley


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

TBH I've never really been able to work out who you _do_ support...


----------



## tarannau (Aug 20, 2009)

Used to be a Wimbledon supporter, hence the complications. Been to AFC a few times, never quite the same. Can't pretend to feel the same loyalty to anyone else.


----------



## chilango (Aug 20, 2009)

*shrugs*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Used to be a Wimbledon supporter, hence the complications. Been to AFC a few times, never quite the same. Can't pretend to feel the same loyalty to anyone else.



I think the AFC story is one of the most incredible stories in sport, mind you...


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 20, 2009)

Utd make another bad start to the season.

shit result, still there goalie was MOM. 

Can't wait for owen to silence his critics (especially the liverpool fan ones)

Owen should of taken the spot kick


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2009)

haha


----------



## tarannau (Aug 20, 2009)

Owen's never going to fully silence the critics though, is he? Even when he's scoring there's the suspicion that he doesn't add much else - he's a luxury that needs the game played his way to a certain extent. It's fine when he's banging  goals in, but otherwise you're stuck with a slow shortarse with reasonable ball skills and little physical presence. His best hope at Utd is as a kind of ruthless supersub, but he hasn't exactly excelled at that role so far.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 20, 2009)

A lot of man u fans wanting ferguson out on other boards!


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Owen's never going to fully silence the critics though, is he? Even when he's scoring there's the suspicion that he doesn't add much else - he's a luxury that needs the game played his way to a certain extent. It's fine when he's banging  goals in, but otherwise you're stuck with a slow shortarse with reasonable ball skills and little physical presence. His best hope at Utd is as a kind of ruthless supersub, but he hasn't exactly excelled at that role so far.




Something on a Utd thead with a little bit of intelligence, makes a change...Poor last night, we are a weaker team and no mistake, though if you are gonna lose to teams like Burnley get it out of the way early on...f*cked off and no mistake though not shocked, predicted a 1-1


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> A lot of man u fans wanting ferguson out on other boards!



the mind boggles


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

What a bunch of pillocks!

ETA: I mean the man u fans on other boards


----------



## kained&able (Aug 20, 2009)

this is where united will miss ronaldo, he would have won that game single handedly.

dave


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Owen's never going to fully silence the critics though, is he? Even when he's scoring there's the suspicion that he doesn't add much else - he's a luxury that needs the game played his way to a certain extent. It's fine when he's banging  goals in, but otherwise you're stuck with a slow shortarse with reasonable ball skills and little physical presence. His best hope at Utd is as a kind of ruthless supersub, but he hasn't exactly excelled at that role so far.



Theres aolt of truth in your post



kained&able said:


> this is where united will miss ronaldo, he would have won that game single handedly.
> 
> dave



agreed.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 20, 2009)

Aye you can't replace Ronaldo, a year or two of rebuilding methinks though Sir Alex is the man for the job


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Revol 'witty'? That's news to anyone. He's probably waiting for what Fergie says to toe the same line, throwing his teacup around in his little bedroom.
> 
> To be fair to the lad, he's the only one of the fairweather plastics whose turned up on this thread since the Burnley result. The graceless Utd supporting twats were more prominent on the Liverpool thread at the w/e for example...



Oh, it's a Norn Irish thing I guess. 
But we haven't heard from him since the game finished.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 20, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Owen's never going to fully silence the critics though, is he? Even when he's scoring there's the suspicion that he doesn't add much else - he's a luxury that needs the game played his way to a certain extent. It's fine when he's banging  goals in, but otherwise you're stuck with a slow shortarse with reasonable ball skills and little physical presence. His best hope at Utd is as a kind of ruthless supersub, but he hasn't exactly excelled at that role so far.



His best hope is that Machedo gets injured. He was a pretty good supersub last season. 
Imagine the indignity in World Cup year if Owen goes down the pecking order to some 18 year old from Italy?


----------



## Deareg (Aug 20, 2009)

we are going to have to listen to everyone banging on about how much we miss ronaldo until we lift our next title, we had results like last night before he left and before he came, it's part of what makes football such a great game, i was still gutted though


----------



## Biffo (Aug 20, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Owen should of taken the spot kick



Exactly - but he lacks the balls. Should have taken one in the Community Shield too. 

The thing is, he's pretty crap at penalties. Missed quite a few for Liverpool and I used to dread him stepping up to take them.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 20, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Aye you can't replace Ronaldo, a year or two of rebuilding methinks though Sir Alex is the man for the job



You ARE Alan Hansen and I claim my £10 




			
				London_Calling said:
			
		

> I got so fed up with this lazy clown saying and writing the most obvious, down the pub on a bar stool crap last season I though, this year, I'd make a note of his pearls. A cracker to begin with:
> 
> How will Manchester United replace Cristiano Ronaldo?
> 
> ...


----------



## g force (Aug 20, 2009)

Owen was great in his time...but that hasn't been for at least a couple of years and last night proved it once again. He can't change his game, unlike say Raul who when he lost his pace relaied he'd need to use/create space for others and also play more a holding role.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 20, 2009)

g force said:


> Owen was great in his time...but that hasn't been for at least a couple of years and last night proved it once again. He can't change his game, unlike say Raul who when he lost his pace relaied he'd need to use/create space for others and also play more a holding role.



Apparently Capello has been quoted as saying Owen is not fit to lace Jermaine Defoe's boots.

eta - Owen can play the holding role though. Usually holding his hurty leg.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done Burnley, I'll bet Feargie is chuffed to bits!


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 20, 2009)

Deareg said:


> we are going to have to listen to everyone banging on about how much we miss ronaldo until we lift our next title, we had results like last night before he left and before he came, it's part of what makes football such a great game, i was still gutted though



Yeah exactly. Same as Liverpool - 1 loss and suddenly their season has fallen apart - nonsense. 

True enough I think it's going to be tough this year, for both us and Liverpool, but I am not going to write us off after 2 games.

Did point out before the season started that I think we are going to struggle for goals this year and that was evident enough last night but I am sure once we settle down into the season we can start putting a few runs of form together.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Apparently Capello has been quoted as saying Owen is not fit to lace Jermaine Defoe's boots.
> 
> eta - Owen can play the holding role though. Usually holding his hurty leg.



Owen did well for us when Keegan attempted to adapt his game into a more holding position, realising that he was the only player we had at the time who could pass the ball. Man Utd don't have the same problem but Fergie could still consider playing Owen in that role to get the best out of him. He still scored goals from that position. Whether Owen cares or not is the other question.


----------



## chilango (Aug 22, 2009)

chilango said:


> *shrugs*



Y'see?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 22, 2009)

Good result there.

Berbasex with delightful finish and Owen put his first away coming off the bench.

Rooney is my fantasy football captain too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 29, 2009)

Why is there no fan zone on the Sky Sports coverage of the Man U v Arsenal game?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 29, 2009)

a draw at f/t please.


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

Asharvin!!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Good result there.
> 
> Berbasex with delightful finish and Owen put his first away coming off the bench.
> 
> Rooney is my fantasy football captain too.



Berbatoss is only on the bench today.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 29, 2009)

We need Berbatov and Park out there.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> We need Berbatov and *Park* out there.


Just listening to Green on 5 Live and he reckons Park would be more useful than Nani and Valencia put together


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bring on the Bulgarian


----------



## revol68 (Aug 29, 2009)

Dadaist football!

Jammy to win in the end, first half performance was a joke, Rooney left isolated and Giggs hadn't woken up, meanwhile Carrrick hasn't seemed to have realised he's not on holiday any more.

Fuck it, still doesn't make up for the 2005 FA Cup final robbery.

Wenger's antics were pretty funny too.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 29, 2009)

not great though a wins a win....dunno why Utd always start the season so slow...


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2009)

why was wenger sent off?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 29, 2009)

Deareg said:


> why was wenger sent off?



Because why not?


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2009)

Deareg said:


> why was wenger sent off?



He called Sir Alex a Jammy cunt - and kicked a water bottle


----------



## N_igma (Aug 29, 2009)

United don't suit a 4-5-1 formation. Didn't work well for them at all, all in all it should have been a draw perhaps a win for Arsenal but a wins a win. Bunch of cunts.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2009)

mack said:


> He called Sir Alex a Jammy cunt - and kicked a water bottle



i thought we did get a bit of luck today alright


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2009)

Deareg said:


> why was wenger sent off?



He kicked a water battle in frustration when the RvP gaol was (rightly) disallowed for off side.

Well done. One battle lost, the war continues.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> He kicked a water battle in frustration when the RvP gaol was (rightly) disallowed for off side.
> 
> Well done. One battle lost, the war continues.



there was a player offside for that one but arsenal should defo have had a pen


----------



## Relahni (Aug 29, 2009)

You lot aren't looking so good.  Some fucking ridiculous refereeing decisions, but that's all part of the unwritten Farce Association rules. 

As much as it pains me to say it Rooney is looking even better since Ronaldo has left.  Thought he was superb today.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> He kicked a water battle in frustration when the RvP gaol was (rightly) disallowed for off side.
> 
> Well done. One battle lost, the war continues.





Deareg said:


> there was a player offside for that one but arsenal should defo have had a pen



Yes, I said it was rightly called offside (read above) so no gripes there.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2009)

you wouldn't be a scouser if you didn't think the whole world was biased in favour of united, but i agree we weren't at our best today and got the luck when we needed it, but we are always slow starters so don't be getting to carried away by our performances, i heard on sky that the bolton sending off was dubious, can't wait for motd tonight

@ relahni


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yes, I said it was rightly called offside (read above) so no gripes there.



yeah sorry, sometimes i think i am fucking dyslexic


----------



## Relahni (Aug 29, 2009)

Deareg said:


> you wouldn't be a scouser if you didn't think the whole world was biased in favour of united, but i agree we weren't at our best today and got the luck when we needed it, but we are always slow starters so don't be getting to carried away by our performances, i heard on sky that the bolton sending off was dubious, can't wait for motd tonight



Being honest, the top four teams tend to get the decisions.  But you lot take the piss imo.   How on Earth a referee that isn't bent can not give the Arshavin penalty but give the Rooney penalty is beyond me.

There's a catalouge of dodgy decisions at Old Trafford.  

I think there is an unwritten rule at the FA - the top team gets home decisions always. 

Hand up, we did in the 70s and 80s. It's your turn now, and then it'll be Man City for the next 10-20 years.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 29, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Being honest, the top four teams tend to get the decisions.  But you lot take the piss imo.   How on Earth a referee that isn't bent can not give the Arshavin penalty but give the Rooney penalty is beyond me.
> 
> There's a catalouge of dodgy decisions at Old Trafford.
> 
> ...



there is probably some truth in all of that, but i am don't believe we get any where near the amount of decisions that people say we do


----------



## Relahni (Aug 29, 2009)

Deareg said:


> there is probably some truth in all of that, but i am don't believe we get any where near the amount of decisions that people say we do





tbh, I've never seen a decision that you haven't got.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 29, 2009)

Nah, they get many decisions not going their way but when that happens all they have to do is surround the referee screaming and swearing and it won't happen in the next match with that ref.


----------



## purplex (Aug 29, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> not great though a wins a win....dunno why Utd always start the season so slow...



We play more games than the  opposition usually, the players always looked fucked last few games of the season   .


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to post this because its just so funny. Respect to Arsene, he's a proper character at times


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 1, 2009)

To be fair to the Utd fans they all seemed to be quite nice to him. If they had all started chanting 'Sit down you paedophile' he might have moved a bit quicker.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I have to post this because its just so funny. Respect to Arsene, he's a proper character at times



Yeah, I must admit, he was quite a good sport


----------



## Relahni (Sep 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> To be fair to the Utd fans they all seemed to be quite nice to him. If they had all started chanting 'Sit down you paedophile' he might have moved a bit quicker.



He's blatantly drawing attention to ludicrous decisions in favour of the home team at Old Trafford.

The scenes were ridiculous.  The interview afterwards was hilarious.

So that's managers from Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool who have more or less said the game is corrupt in favour of Man Utd.

We all know it is, but more scenes like that and more apologies from the referees association mean that corruption might be slowly going away from our game.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Relahni said:


> He's blatantly drawing attention to ludicrous decisions in favour of the home team at Old Trafford.



You talk so much shit it's unreal

Van Persie was clearly offside

And Rooneys Penalty was a stone waller.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 1, 2009)

Relahni said:


> He's blatantly drawing attention to ludicrous decisions in favour of the home team at Old Trafford.
> 
> The scenes were ridiculous.  The interview afterwards was hilarious.
> 
> ...



boo hoo hoo...such a sh*t argument and you call Everton fans bitter


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> boo hoo hoo...such a sh*t argument and you call Everton fans bitter



Relahni IS the most Bitter Man U hater
FACT!!


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Relahni IS the most Bitter Man U hater
> FACT!!



tarranau in my opinion....doesn't need to support anyone, seems to get off on myopically hating utd...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> You talk so much shit it's unreal
> 
> Van Persie was clearly offside
> 
> And Rooneys Penalty was a stone waller.


 
Fletcher tried to hack Arshavin to pieces and Rooney's dive and slide was Olympic quality.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fletcher tried to hack Arshavin to pieces and Rooney's dive and slide was Olympic quality.



I never said the arshavin incident shouldn't of been a pen

And although rooney dived it was still a penalty, only a fool would disagree.

So I agree. but my point was Relhani saying Wenger was 'blatantly drawing attention to ludicrous decisions in favour of the home team at Old Trafford' is bullshit because Wenger got sent off for debating a purely offside goal


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Fuck off, was it was penalty. Just because Almunia touched him after he'd been shot doesn't make it a penalty. If Rooney fell over himself and Almunia helped him up, does that also make it a penalty?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck off, was it was penalty. Just because Almunia touched him after he'd been shot doesn't make it a penalty. If Rooney fell over himself and Almunia helped him up, does that also make it a penalty?



it was a foul, simple as




Refused as fuck said:


> If Rooney fell over himself and Almunia helped him up, does that also make it a penalty?


only at Old Trafford


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 1, 2009)

It was a penalty.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> only a fool would disagree.



As I said


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> it was a foul, simple as...
> 
> 
> 
> only at Old Trafford


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck off, it was penalty. Because Almunia fouled him after he'd been shot makes it a penalty.



edited for accuracy


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I never said the arshavin incident shouldn't of been a pen
> 
> And although rooney dived it was still a penalty, only a fool would disagree.
> 
> So I agree. but my point was Relhani saying Wenger was 'blatantly drawing attention to ludicrous decisions in favour of the home team at Old Trafford' is bullshit because Wenger got sent off for debating a purely offside goal



No he didnt. He got sent off for kicking the water battle, he didnt argue against the offside.

Get your facts straight.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> No he didnt. He got sent off for kicking the water battle, he didnt argue against the offside.
> 
> Get your facts straight.



You know what i meant 

he kicked the water bottle because the offside goal wasn't (rightly) given

so you could say he debated it with a water bottle


So my point still stands that ReLahni was talking shite


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I'm making shit up.


 
Fixed. 

Rooney falls to the floor, on the way down Almunia's hand brushes the toe of his boot after striking the ball, Rooney slides all the way to the advertising boards. Stone-wall penalty at Old Trafford.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Rooney falls to the floor, on the way down Almunia's hand brushes the toe of his boot after striking the ball, Rooney slides all the way to the advertising boards. Stone-wall penalty at Old Trafford.



I'm getting told I'm wrong about football by a fucking Magpie



thats about as bad as it gets


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 1, 2009)

who gives a f*ck....straw clutching pr*cks.....cry me a river and all that


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> ...I'm wrong ...


 
Was that so hard?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Was that so hard?



only when I'm not, like now


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep at those straws.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Keep at those straws.



what? those premier league straws?

what would you know?


----------



## Relahni (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> You talk so much shit it's unreal
> 
> Van Persie was clearly offside
> 
> And Rooneys Penalty was a stone waller.



Rooney's was a clear penalty imo.  Arshavin exactly the same, clear penalty.  One was given, one wasn't. 

The Van Persie goal was offside.  That's not a problem.

The Wenger sending off was just bonkers.

So all in all, very Old Traffordish.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

^^A Liverpool fans safe interpretation of the penalty rules when talking about a Man utd match, as Gerrard dives in the box at least 12 times a match and every time it's a stone-wall penalty.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 1, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> ^^A Liverpool fans safe interpretation of the penalty rules when talking about a Man utd match, as Gerrard dives in the box at least 12 times a match and every time it's a stone-wall penalty.





Gerrard doesn't dive, he hates all that stuff.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Rooney's was a clear penalty imo.  Arshavin exactly the same, clear penalty.  One was given, one wasn't.
> 
> The Van Persie goal was offside.  That's not a problem.
> 
> The Wenger sending off was just bonkers.







You're talking sense!


Are you ill?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Gerrard doesn't dive, he hates all that stuff.



Back to normal already

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gerrard+diving&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

See above.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> You're talking sense!
> 
> 
> Are you ill?



You know me, I am the most informed about football on this forum by some way.



Seriously, they were both penalties.  

I'm no fan of Wenger and it was fucking hilarious to see the fourth official point at the bottle Wenger kicked and tell him "that was unacceptable".  

Old Traffordish.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 1, 2009)

Relahni said:


> You know me, I am the most informed about football on this forum by some way.



Nah. I'd say Trippy, Revol, then you


----------



## Relahni (Sep 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Nah. I'd say Trippy, Revol, then you


----------



## agricola (Sep 1, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I'm no fan of Wenger and it was fucking hilarious to see the fourth official point at the bottle Wenger kicked and tell him "that was unacceptable".
> 
> Old Traffordish.



It was unacceptable - the fans behind him had paid a tenner for their MUFC water, for Wenger to just punt the bottle away takes the piss.


----------



## rikwakefield (Sep 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Back to normal already
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gerrard+diving&search_type=&aq=f



I particularly like this one:


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2009)

So the Americans knocked about £60m off the club's debt this window?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 1, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> I particularly like this one:




I think it says everything


----------



## Discordia (Sep 1, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So the Americans knocked about £60m off the club's debt this window?



Of course. I'm amazed anyone actually believed that the money was available to Ferguson. Arsenal, Liverpool and Manchester United are all pretty much skint.


----------



## handy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

as are Citeh and Chelski


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 1, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Of course. I'm amazed anyone actually believed that the money was available to Ferguson. Arsenal, Liverpool and Manchester United are all pretty much skint.



The money is available if the right player is there....the Glazers have always supported Fergie with money for transfers...say what you like about the Sir Alex, though he has a price he values a player at and he won't get drawn into an auction...quite right too if the option was buying ribery at 60mil....

If Utd spend money they are buying success if they don't spend they are f*cked for cash...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 1, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> ..say what you like about the Sir Alex, though he has a price he values a player at and he won't get drawn into an auction...



Like when the uppity Arabs at City came in for Berbatov this day last year and forced the fee up by about 7 mill??

He was worth it wasn't he?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2009)

DRINK?'s posts can be summarily ignored as they are invariably a load of bollocks.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 1, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> The money is available if the right player is there....


Yeah, so they say. Personally I value actions above words. Especially in football, where lying is rather common!


> the Glazers have always supported Fergie with money for transfers...


True. That does not, of course, mean that they always will. Perhaps they are rather skint themselves now, who knows?


> say what you like about the Sir Alex, though he has a price he values a player at and he won't get drawn into an auction...quite right too if the option was buying ribery at 60mil....


I wouldn't suggest he should've done something like that. Picking up Sneijder at 15m though?

I think they needed to spend, due to aging players and players leaving, and they reinforced minimally (a player who looks good at Wigan, and ummm, a free transfer). That spells skint to me.

Time will tell. I remember saying 6 months or so ago that Pompey looked insolvent, and I got people saying they're FINE, they just bought a player! etc. Now they even admit they're asset stripping the club out of desperation due to the debt they're in.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> DRINK?'s posts can be summarily ignored as they are invariably a load of bollocks.




why don't you ignore them then you rainy faced f*ck


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 2, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Like when the uppity Arabs at City came in for Berbatov this day last year and forced the fee up by about 7 mill??
> 
> He was worth it wasn't he?



About as much as Robinho was. £30mil for mid-table obscurity, or £30mil and the title.

I know which one I'd rather have.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> DRINK?'s posts can be summarily ignored as they are invariably a load of bollocks.



This is a Premier League Club thread, there is nothing for you to be concerned with here. 

The constant claim that United aren't buying anyone cos they are broke is all a tad silly, it might also be because there is no one at a decent price, which a quick look at the transfer market would confirm.

As for jibes about Berbatov, well actually his first season was decent enough and this season so far he's been impressive, only left out against Arsenal for tactical reasons.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> why don't you ignore them then you rainy faced f*ck



He could just ignore the PL too this year.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> This is a Premier League Club thread, there is nothing for you to be concerned with here.
> 
> The constant claim that United aren't buying anyone cos they are broke is all a tad silly, it might also be because there is no one at a decent price, which a quick look at the transfer market would confirm.
> 
> As for jibes about Berbatov, well actually his first season was decent enough and this season so far he's been impressive, only left out against Arsenal for tactical reasons.



Innit

it's not like we didn't spend ANY money

we were in for Benzema too.

but with all this bitter Utd hatery that all goes out the window


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> This is a Premier League Club thread, there is nothing for you to be concerned with here.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yeah, so they say. Personally I value actions above words. Especially in football, where lying is rather common!
> 
> True. That does not, of course, mean that they always will. Perhaps they are rather skint themselves now, who knows?
> 
> ...



The only players I'd have wanted United to have went in for was Diego or Aguero, though with Aguero there is the problem of him being too similar to Rooney.

The other thing people are overlooking is the appeal of La Liga in terms of weather, tax and exchange rate over the PL. There are wider factors in lack of transfer activity in the big clubs in England than some simplistic "they're broke". After all Citeh are far from broke but if you look at their buys this window they've all been already in England, shouldn't that tell you something?


----------



## Discordia (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The only players I'd have wanted United to have went in for was Diego or Aguero, though with Aguero there is the problem of him being too similar to Rooney.


I'd have thought van der Vaart or Sneijder (hardly for silly money) would be handy. Not awesome, but United are, you must admit, not overflowing with creativity in the middle. Maybe Robben too, he seems to have solved/greatly improved his injury problems.


> The other thing people are overlooking is the appeal of La Liga in terms of weather, tax and exchange rate over the PL. There are wider factors in lack of transfer activity in the big clubs in England than some simplistic "they're broke".


Oh certainly, I don't think the English clubs would've done much even if they wanted to. La Liga just has that "all the best players are going there, I should too" thing about it at the moment, and as you say weather/money are total losers for England.


> After all Citeh are far from broke but if you look at their buys this window they've all been already in England, shouldn't that tell you something?


Well I think that's more about trying to be successful _fast_. Hughes is, sensibly, buying players who are well used to going to shitty Birmingham and getting kicking into the air and all that. Though it will be interesting if they're able to attract any big names in the next stage, assuming they get there.

As I said though, ultimately only time can tell. If United and Liverpool do poorly, and don't spend big to make up for it next season, then we can surely conclude they're skint. I just can't see how they can't be, when you look at the eye-popping sums they're paying in interest. And the interest isn't going down, even when winning everything they can barely keep up with the payments. What happens if they lose CL money for a season..?


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 2, 2009)

Discordia said:


> If United and Liverpool do poorly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep time will tell I am still not 100% convinced the money is the tbh but as has been pointed out to me before the Galziers have never not spent. £17m on Valencia was a lot to spend if we were broke....we'll see. 

I am inclined ot agree with Discordia though that we look like we are lacking a bit of creativity in the midfield and goals up front...but again time will tell...we generally do start slowly and trying to find new systems and formations will be a cause of this as well as personnel. I don't think 4-5-1 suits us though, we have tried before and not managed to make it work.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I'd have thought van der Vaart or Sneijder (hardly for silly money) would be handy. Not awesome, but United are, you must admit, not overflowing with creativity in the middle. Maybe Robben too, he seems to have solved/greatly improved his injury problems.
> 
> Oh certainly, I don't think the English clubs would've done much even if they wanted to. La Liga just has that "all the best players are going there, I should too" thing about it at the moment, and as you say weather/money are total losers for England.
> 
> ...



To be honest none of us know enough about the financing of the loans used in the hostile take over of Manchester United to be sure of anything, after all £30m was spent on Berbatov last year.

Also I noticed your comments about Real Madrid above, they are massively protected from their debt by the State and the spanish banking system. Platini whinging about Manchester United is bullshit as the debt was not ran up by Manchester United football club in a get successful quick scheme ala Chelsea or City but was forced on them via a hostile takeover.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 2, 2009)

DRINK?;9643840][QUOTE=Discordia said:


> If United and Liverpool do poorly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 2, 2009)

twistedAM;9643894][QUOTE=DRINK?;9643840][QUOTE=Discordia said:


> If United and Liverpool do poorly,
> 
> Villa are actually second to City in the table according to Tribal Football. A more interesting table would be net spend. United and Arsenal would be in negative figures and Liverpool very close to that after Alonso and some minor fees are calculated in.



I read somewhere Utd have a net spend of 6 mil since the glazers took over...buying success and all that....ronaldo's sales does sku things somewhat..


----------



## Discordia (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> To be honest none of us know enough about the financing of the loans used in the hostile take over of Manchester United to be sure of anything, after all £30m was spent on Berbatov last year.


I don't think the loans are secret, are they? Standard leveraged takeover. It makes sense with a normal company, but not with a football club. Football clubs don't want to make a "real" profit. Any money they make they want to spend, to continue/become successful. As it is United and Liverpool aren't doing that, they're just making money for their owners. This would be fine if winning was a profitable business, but it isn't. Sitting in the CL never bothering to make the push to win is the most profitable scenario.

This is what Arsenal have been doing, incidentally, since they're skint too. Their situation is temporary though, to pay off a stadium. With the way United have been buying promising youngsters, I suspect they want to emulate that financial success.


> Also I noticed your comments about Real Madrid above, they are massively protected from their debt by the State and the spanish banking system.


Don't know much about it TBH. They do make bags of money due to the TV deal situation there (and being huge and having a huge stadium and whatnot), so I can't really see why they'd need help from the state or banks?


> Platini whinging about Manchester United is bullshit as the debt was not ran up by Manchester United football club in a get successful quick scheme ala Chelsea or City but was forced on them via a hostile takeover.


Mmm, "forced". That's what can happen when you go public *shrugs*. Don't want it to happen, don't list. Be private or like Barca/Madrid or something. No sympathy for a club that lets itself be bought by anyone, and is then bought by someone who wants to make money off them. Though I do sympathise with the fans.

Anyway, we'll see. My prediction is that Liverpool and United will simply try to stay in the CL, not really trying to win stuff. Chelsea are unpredictable, they'll do whatever Roman wants. Arsenal will continue trying to pay off the stadium, then become normal. Unless they get bought by someone who wants to make money, then they're screwed too.

In conclusion: Publicly listed clubs = stupidest idea ever.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

> My prediction is that Liverpool and United will simply try to stay in the CL, not really trying to win stuff.



LOL

seriously that's put a massive smile on my face.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Easy to LOL at PLC clubs and clubs being ran for a profit when your own football club is essentially a state asset, a vanity project for politicians and self promoting millionaires, not to mention it's historical role as Franco's globe trotters.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> ...Franco's globe trotters.


 
Not as catchy as Renford Rejects.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Not as catchy as Renford Rejects.



Bernabéu's baby bombers?

How many people do you think Bernabéu killed during the Civil War?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Bernabéu Bombers?


----------



## Discordia (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Easy to LOL at PLC clubs and clubs being ran for a profit when your own football club is essentially a state asset, a vanity project for politicians and self promoting millionaires, not to mention it's historical role as Franco's globe trotters.



FC Barcelona is a state asset that used to be Franco's globe trotters?

You're a real idiot aren't you?

Oh and Madrid are neither of those things either.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

Discordia said:


> FC Barcelona is a state asset that used to be Franco's globe trotters?
> 
> You're a real idiot aren't you?
> 
> Oh and Madrid are neither of those things either.



Real Madrid most certainly were/are.

Barcelona FC is a vanity project for the Catalan bourgeois, that's were the money comes from, the illusion of supporter participation and internal democracy is little more than window dressing for Madrid and Barca., money calls the shots just as much as it does in the PL.


----------



## agricola (Sep 2, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Real Madrid most certainly were/are.
> 
> Barcelona FC is a vanity project for the Catalan bourgeois, that's were the money comes from, the illusion of supporter participation and internal democracy is little more than window dressing for Madrid and Barca., money calls the shots just as much as it does in the PL.



Displaying your encyclopedic knowledge of Spanish football again, revol?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

agricola said:


> Displaying your encyclopedic knowledge of Spanish football again, revol?



It doesn't take an encyclopedic knowledge of much to understand that money calls the shots in the running of massive football clubs, or that for the Catalan and Spanish bourgeois Barca and Madrid are prestigious institutions of substantial political importance.

The slogan of more than a club is very apt in Barca's case.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 2, 2009)

Real Madrid were quite famously Franco's plaything. Widely known I would have thought.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good news, Owen Hargreaves' imminent return reported in the Sun as he's been named for the Champions League squad

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...anchester-Uniteds-Champions-League-squad.html


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Easy to LOL at PLC clubs and clubs being ran for a profit when your own football club is essentially a state asset, a vanity project for politicians and self promoting millionaires, not to mention it's historical role as Franco's globe trotters.


 

Do learn your history. The president of Real Madrid during the uprising was killed by the fascists. Real Madrid had and still has as many left wing working class support as any other club. It is not the club's fault if a little fascist midget from Galicia decided he was going to be a plastic Madrid fan. I'm sure you of all people shouldn't complain too loudly about clubs having plastic supporters anyway...


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Real Madrid most certainly were/are.


 Bullfuckingshit.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Real Madrid were quite famously Franco's plaything. Widely known I would have thought.



Something being "common knowledge" doesn't make it true. This is one of those times.




			
				revol68 said:
			
		

> It doesn't take an encyclopedic knowledge of much to understand that money calls the shots in the running of massive football clubs, or that for the Catalan and Spanish bourgeois Barca and Madrid are prestigious institutions of substantial political importance.


If money calls the shots it is because the owners of the clubs (aka fans), wish it to be so.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 3, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Something being "common knowledge" doesn't make it true. This is one of those times.
> 
> 
> If money calls the shots it is because the owners of the clubs (aka fans), wish it to be so.



What naive wank, you might as well claim that if money calls the shots in liberal democracies it's cos the citizen wish it to be so.

And yes Real Madrid were Franco's favoured side and they became somehting of International Ambassadors for his regime.


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> And yes Real Madrid were Franco's favoured side and they became somehting of International Ambassadors for his regime.


 Bollocks.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> What naive wank, you might as well claim that if money calls the shots in liberal democracies it's cos the citizen wish it to be so.


It is.


> And yes Real Madrid were Franco's favoured side and they became somehting of International Ambassadors for his regime.


Yes and no. Who Franco favoured is not Real Madrid's problem.

Can't believe you're making me defend Madrid, eish.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 3, 2009)

Discordia said:


> It is.
> 
> Yes and no. Who Franco favoured is not Real Madrid's problem.
> 
> Can't believe you're making me defend Madrid, eish.



Really, so I suppose the problems of South Africa are now the responsibility of the poor black majority?

Aren't you the retard telling me to take a sociology class?


----------



## Discordia (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Really, so I suppose the problems of South Africa are now the responsibility of the poor black majority?


We were a liberal democracy? Goodness, why did no one tell us?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 3, 2009)

Discordia said:


> We were a liberal democracy? Goodness, why did no one tell us?



Well everyone now has a vote don't they?


----------



## Discordia (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well everyone now has a vote don't they?



Yes. Any problems created since are indeed the responsibility of our voters. Those problems are a rather small minority of the "problems of South Africa".


----------



## revol68 (Sep 3, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yes. Any problems created since are indeed the responsibility of our voters. Those problems are a rather small minority of the "problems of South Africa".



Yep, one vote is just the same as any other, that's what determines the operation and organisation of a capitalist society.

My vote means I hold just as much responsibility for the state of society as the CEO, politician or media mogul.

Honestly, for someone promoting people undertake sociology classes have you even so much as read the intro to a high school textbook?


----------



## Discordia (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yep, one vote is just the same as any other, that's what determines the operation and organisation of a capitalist society.
> 
> My vote means I hold just as much responsibility for the state of society as the CEO, politician or media mogul.


Oh look, _I never said that_.


> Honestly, for someone promoting people undertake sociology classes have you even so much as read the intro to a high school textbook?


In your case, a remedial reading class first would be in order.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 3, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Oh look, _I never said that_.
> 
> In your case, a remedial reading class first would be in order.



You said that in a liberal democracy if money calls the shots it's because the voters want that, I'm simply pointing out that this is beyond naive, infact it's a moronic claim that misses the underlying power structures and social relations inherent to liberal capitalism.

Like I said go read a book.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Can we keep this thread about Man United please?


----------



## Discordia (Sep 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You said that in a liberal democracy if money calls the shots it's because the voters want that, I'm simply pointing out that this is beyond naive, infact it's a moronic claim that misses the underlying power structures and social relations inherent to liberal capitalism.


All factors that are chosen by the people. They could get rid of them if they wished, they don't.

Anyway, no more hijacking.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 3, 2009)

Discordia said:


> All factors that are chosen by the people. They could get rid of them if they wished, they don't.
> 
> Anyway, no more hijacking.



They could get rid of them by voting?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 4, 2009)

Dagens Nyheter says that Man U may face similar penalty to Chelsea for tapping up players.

http://www.dn.se/sport/fotboll/man-united-riskerar-overgangsforbud-1.945438


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Yep, one vote is just the same as any other, that's what determines the operation and organisation of a capitalist society.
> 
> My vote means I hold just as much responsibility for the state of society as the CEO, politician or media mogul.
> 
> Honestly, for someone promoting people undertake sociology classes have you even so much as read the intro to a high school textbook?



So in the context of Franco supporting Real Madrid your arguing against yourself , Real Madrid had no "vote" in whether Franco had an interest in them so they cannot be held responsible !


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2009)

Next breaking news in Revol's universe: Arsenal FC complicit of terrorist offences and Muslim extremism due to Osama bin Laden allegedly being a fan.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Dagens Nyheter says that Man U may face similar penalty to Chelsea for tapping up players.
> 
> http://www.dn.se/sport/fotboll/man-united-riskerar-overgangsforbud-1.945438



Hahaha


----------



## revol68 (Sep 4, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> So in the context of Franco supporting Real Madrid your arguing against yourself , Real Madrid had no "vote" in whether Franco had an interest in them so they cannot be held responsible !



I never said the club did have a say in it back then, that would be absurd, just as absurd as claiming Franco's championing of them has had no role in their historical success.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 12, 2009)

Defoe


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 12, 2009)

Giggs. 

Anderson!!


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic performance, some of the best football I have seen them play for a while....Fletcher was immense...never thought I'd say that


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 20, 2009)

Decent Sopcast link - so far - for the game here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

oh shit 1-0 utd lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

1-1!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

tevez hits post


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

what a goal bellamy!!!!! 2-2!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

a draw  would be ideal


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 20, 2009)

Fletchinio!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

3-3


----------



## tbaldwin (Sep 20, 2009)

Foster for England!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

bellamy for england!

oh wait....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

So where's these 5 mins come from then?

owen scores 5 mins+ into stoppage time, load of shite


----------



## agricola (Sep 20, 2009)

what a fucking great game of football


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh looky, now the whistle blows.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome. Unbelievable. What a game!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

5 mins. 28 sec, I believe. 

4 mins was what the 4th assisant held up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 5 mins. 28 sec, I believe.
> 
> 4 mins was what the 4th assisant held up.



And they wonder why people moan about this bullshit.


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2009)

same old, same old.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

Redknapp claims giggs was 'under pressure', what? When the ref is adding time on so you can score, that is not pressure.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 20, 2009)

*awaits revol*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

Revol future post: Ya fuckin muppet, shut up you cunt, all you cunts, fuck all you muppets.

 Etc. Etc etc.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 5 mins. 28 sec, I believe.
> 
> 4 mins was what the 4th assisant held up.



4 mins was before the goal and a substitution, it's also a minimum of 4 mins.

Anyway suck it the fuck up, 4-3 flatter the shit out of City.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

Good old Old Trafford time, eh. Refs are such a joke.

Hughes changing to 4-4-2 has to be up there with Ferguson playing 4-4-1-1 in the CL final for epic tactical fuckups.


----------



## poului (Sep 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> 4 mins was before the goal and a substitution, it's also a minimum of 4 mins.
> 
> Anyway suck it the fuck up, 4-3 flatter the shit out of City.




"Don't you see? We _earned_ the referee bias."


----------



## newme (Sep 20, 2009)

haha people do love to jump all over united dont they


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

Not many people care for biased referees..


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyway the point is that I don't think I've seen a team so totally pinned back at Old Trafford as City were in the second half, even Birmingham weren't that on the ropes.

Rio will be washing Owen's dishes for the next week.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Not many people care for biased referees..



It was so blatant wasn't it though? I mean, who would ever have thought this would happen when its level, at old trafford...in a derby match, hmmm.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Anyway the point is that I don't think I've seen a team so totally pinned back at Old Trafford as City were in the second half, even Birmingham weren't that on the ropes.
> 
> Rio will be washing Owen's dishes for the next week.



Only because of a comical tactical fuckup from Hughes, don't be so happy. You got outplayed before he screwed up. And that's with numerous City players out. Oh and you're at home  The match at Eastlands will be rather different.




			
				TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> It was so blatant wasn't it though? I mean, who would ever have thought this would happen when its level, at old trafford...in a derby match, hmmm.


Yep. It's hardly the first time though. We all know refs are horribly biased at OT, don't we? 

Oh and just to annoy idiots who actually think Rooney is world class: He got absolutely outplayed by Craig Bellamy. Craig.fucking.Bellamy.


----------



## newme (Sep 20, 2009)

Now I remember why I dont bother going on the football threads most of the time, haha.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Oh and just to annoy idiots who actually think Rooney is world class: He got absolutely outplayed by Craig Bellamy. Craig.fucking.Bellamy.



lol


----------



## Deareg (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Only because of a comical tactical fuckup from Hughes, don't be so happy. You got outplayed before he screwed up. And that's with numerous City players out. Oh and you're at home  The match at Eastlands will be rather different.
> 
> 
> Yep. It's hardly the first time though. We all know refs are horribly biased at OT, don't we?
> ...



theres always one idiot who gets completely carried away with his bias


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia is white and south african, he should stick to rugby.


----------



## futha (Sep 20, 2009)

Great game, best game so far this season for me. I am not a City or United fan but I was rooting for City so it was a frustrating end. Craig Bellamy was my fantasy football signing so I cant complain too much  That extra time seemed to last for ever.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Oh and just to annoy idiots who actually think Rooney is world class: He got absolutely outplayed by Craig Bellamy. Craig.fucking.Bellamy.




I'm afraid I'm with revolting red twat on Rooney and also Bellamy will keep Robinho and tevez out of the team when everyone is fit.


----------



## agricola (Sep 20, 2009)

As an aside, and the utd lot here would know better than me, is that the best Giggs has played for ages?  He was superb throughout, and the ball to Owen for the winner was amongst the best passes I have seen for a long while.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> As an aside, and the utd lot here would know better than me, is that the best Giggs has played for ages?  He was superb throughout, and the ball to Owen for the winner was amongst the best passes I have seen for a long while.



quite possibly, but he has been excellent every time he has played for us this season


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Discordia is white and south african, he should stick to rugby.



Racist sack of shit.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> As an aside, and the utd lot here would know better than me, is that the best Giggs has played for ages?  He was superb throughout, and the ball to Owen for the winner was amongst the best passes I have seen for a long while.



yeah Giggs was great, as he was at Spurs last week too, he's actually playing some of the best football since his twenties.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Racist sack of shit.



boo hoo poor white south africans, my heart it does bleed.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

And I was just winding up the silly United fans with the Rooney comment. He's not that bad, though definitely not in the Kaka/Messi/Ronaldo etc tier.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> boo hoo poor white south africans, my heart it does bleed.



Racists would be funny if they weren't so stupid and dangerous.


----------



## agricola (Sep 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> And I was just winding up the silly United fans with the Rooney comment. He's not that bad, though definitely not in the Kaka/Messi/Ronaldo etc tier.



He is better than Kaka, and probably as good as Messi.


----------



## Discordia (Sep 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> He is better than Kaka, and probably as good as Messi.



Not even close sir.

ETA: I thought this board was pretty liberal? Why are racist twits like revol on here?


----------



## bigbry (Sep 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> *He is better than Kaka*, and probably as good as Messi.



Total delusion


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

On this form it's an interesting point.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> boo hoo poor white south africans, my heart it does bleed.



grow up smalltown boy


----------



## Deareg (Sep 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> boo hoo poor white south africans, my heart it does bleed.



why do you keep on bringing his nationality into things?


----------



## strung out (Sep 20, 2009)

lol at all the people whining about the time added on. it was just about dead on correct, as they just proved on motd2


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> lol at all the people whining about the time added on. it was just about dead on correct, as they just proved on motd2



As well as the fact that any team that doesn't play to the final whistle deserves everything they get.

Hughes should be annoyed at his defenders just booting the ball upfield at the end, rather than the ref adding time.

On a side note - how was Bellamy not sent off for that slap on the pitch invader? Looked like the ref saw it


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

Deareg said:


> why do you keep on bringing his nationality into things?



he accused me of racism because I made a joke about white south africans sticking to rugby, it's no more racism than a shit joke about yanks sticking to baseball in response to nonsense like "Rooney world class, what a joke".

attempting to put such comments on an equal footing with historical racism is just bullshit and is indicative of a failure to actually come to terms or grasp in any meaningful sense racism proper, it's an attitude that allows someone to flatten racism down to simply a personal attitude rather  a discursive practice tied up in social power relations irreducible to mere individual attitudes.

he also labelled a load of posters on the Wenger chant thread BNP supporters, something that again indicates he thinks racism is simply any sort of partisanship.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> He is better than Kaka, and probably as good as Messi.



Kaka yes, Messi hard to judge, very hard to compare them, I'd say Rooney is more an all round player with great vision and technique whilst Messi is more outright skill.

People who still go on about Kaka like he is the worlds best are only going on reputation, he was far from great last season and was playing in a Serie A that is substantially weaker than La Liga and the EPL.


----------



## newme (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> he accused me of racism because I made a joke about white south africans sticking to rugby, it's no more racism than a shit joke about yanks sticking to baseball in response to nonsense like "Rooney world class, what a joke".



Yes it is more racist, as your comment involves race, american is not a race.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Kaka yes, Messi hard to judge, very hard to compare them, I'd say Rooney is more an all round player with great vision and technique whilst Messi is more outright skill.
> 
> People who still go on about Kaka like he is the worlds best are only going on reputation, he was far from great last season and was playing in a Serie A that is substantially weaker than La Liga and the EPL.



Messi has great vision and technique, believe me. Anyone who says he doesn't hasn't watched him enough.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Racists would be funny if they weren't so stupid and dangerous.



you think the fact I have little time for white south africans complaining of racism makes me racist myself?

or maybe I take issue with idiots reducing racism to the level of mild mockery of stereotypes ie Aussies, Yanks and white South Africans knowing fuck all about football.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Messi has great vision and technique, believe me. Anyone who says he doesn't hasn't watched him enough.



It takes a very "special" person to read my post as saying he doesn't have great vision and technique, rather I was simply stating that Rooney's game is much more focussed on those issues than Messi's which is more about dribbling etc.

Likewise saying Messi is more about dribbling and close control shouldn't sugest that Rooney does not have great ability in those areas.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It takes a very "special" person to read my post as saying he doesn't have great vision and technique, rather I was simply stating that Rooney's game is much more focussed on those issues than Messi's which is more about dribbling etc.
> 
> Likewise saying Messi is more about dribbling and close control shouldn't sugest that Rooney does not have great ability in those areas.



Its late atm, so forgive me. But i still don't think your right about messi, i would place him above rooney right now in almost everything except heading and shooting/strength etc.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

newme said:


> Yes it is more racist, as your comment involves race, american is not a race.



it only involves race because it is well known that black south africans are football mad.

Or are we going to pretend there aren't such generalised trends in culture between blacks and whites in South Africa because to acknowlege them on any level is itself racist?

Are we going to go down the road of labelling Chris Rock or Dave Chapele racist? Or do we instead catch a clue and understand racism as something beyond simple stereotypes?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its late atm, so forgive me. But i still don't think your right about messi, i would place him above rooney right now in almost everything except heading and shooting/strength etc.



You would put Messi ahead of Rooney in passing?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You would put Messi ahead of Rooney in passing?



Probably equal.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Probably equal.



I'd say bollox, not because I know if Messi has the ability or not but simply that Rooney's role and style of play allows him to display such abilities much more, basically I can only go on what I see and the evidence suggests Rooney is better.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd say bollox, not because I know if Messi has the ability or not but simply that Rooney's role and style of play allows him to display such abilities much more, basically I can only go on what I see and the evidence suggests Rooney is better.



Well lets just say i watch messi every weekend and rooney(all be it i get to see messi on live tv more), and that's enough evidence for me.


----------



## newme (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it only involves race because it is well known that black south africans are football mad.
> 
> Or are we going to pretend there aren't such generalised trends in culture between blacks and whites in South Africa because to acknowlege them on any level is itself racist?
> 
> Are we going to go down the road of labelling Chris Rock or Dave Chapele racist? Or do we instead catch a clue and understand racism as something beyond simple stereotypes?



No it involves race because you mentioned a race in your post, which you then directed comments specifically at them in a derogatory fashion.

I dont appreciate your attempted strawman argument.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 21, 2009)

newme said:


> No it involves race because you mentioned a race in your post, which you then directed comments specifically at them in a derogatory fashion.
> 
> I dont appreciate your attempted strawman argument.



so should i pretend that black south africans are well known for being more interested in rugby than football?

race is irrelevant to the jibe beyond recognising the fact that the majority of people within south africa actually follow football, the jobe is not racially based because it's not aimed at white people per se, simply a national subset of whiteys.


----------



## newme (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> so should i pretend that black south africans are well known for being more interested in rugby than football?
> 
> race is irrelevant to the jibe beyond recognising the fact that the majority of people within south africa actually follow football, the jobe is not racially based because it's not aimed at white people per se, simply a national subset of whiteys.



Dont you get tired of deliberately misinterpreting other peoples posts?
Why did you feel the need to deliberately bring his nationality and race into it?



> Originally Posted by revol68
> boo hoo poor white south africans, my heart it does bleed.



That was another comment you made, which has clearly nothing to do with football and a lot it would appear to do with your apparent prejudices.


----------



## strung out (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rooney is more an all round player with great vision and technique whilst Messi is more outright skill



what's the difference between technique and skill?


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's the difference between technique and skill?



Technique is worth way more points in Scrabble.


----------



## newme (Sep 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's the difference between technique and skill?



Id say technique in this regard was the perfection of a certain action and skill was the creative use of the actions at your disposal.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> boo hoo poor white south africans, my heart it does bleed.





revol68 said:


> Discordia is white and south african, he should stick to rugby.





revol68 said:


> you think the fact I have little time for white south africans complaining of racism makes me racist myself?



No, the fact you wrote in a racist way makes you racist. 

The fact you have little time for people who then call you a racist makes you a twat.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Technique is worth way more points in Scrabble.





No one's arguing that Rooney is *better* than Messi, right? Surely...

Rooney's a great player, but at the moment, he's a little way short of being truly great on the world stage, imo. Whereas Messi is just... well, best player in the world atm.


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> No one's arguing that Rooney is *better* than Messi, right? Surely...
> 
> Rooney's a great player, but at the moment, he's a little way short of being truly great on the world stage, imo. Whereas Messi is just... well, best player in the world atm.



I would put Rooney above Messi, but it really is a subjective thing


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2009)

Giggs was awesome yesterday. Without him Utd wouldn't have got a result.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

editor said:


> Giggs was awesome yesterday. Without him Utd wouldn't have got a result.



Agreed Giggs fantastic fantastic. Overall I thought we were much the stronger team and it was only through our slopiness at the back that scorline was so tight. We should have been 2 or 3 goals clear inthe second half....much of that due ot Giggs' fantastic display. 

Lovely goals from, Rooney and Owen...Owern's finish was fantastic. Fletcher is developing into one of the league's best midfielders.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> I would put Rooney above Messi, but it really is a subjective thing



Yeah, as we established the other day...


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> 5 mins. 28 sec, I believe.
> 
> 4 mins was what the 4th assisant held up.



Was pretty much proved ofm MOTD last night that the goal was still in time following the bellamy goal/celebration and the substitution...perhap 1 seocnd over which would have been down to thrownis/free kicks etc in stoppage time...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Agreed Giggs fantastic fantastic. Overall I thought we were much the stronger team and it was only through our slopiness at the back that scorline was so tight. We should have been 2 or 3 goals clear inthe second half....much of that due ot Giggs' fantastic display.
> 
> Lovely goals from, Rooney and Owen...Owern's finish was fantastic. Fletcher is developing into one of the league's best midfielders.



Nearly all the goals came from mistakes on both sides. A good manager - let's say Ancellotti - will look at that game and think of a possible 12 points. But that's OK, we'll both take six out of Benitez.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Nearly all the goals came from mistakes on both sides. A good manager - let's say Ancellotti - will look at that game and think of a possible 12 points. But that's OK, we'll both take six out of Benitez.



LOL fair enough...agree on Benitez though. 

A good manager will also look at it and wonder whether he has a keeper that would also have kept out all of the chances United should have put away in the second half.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, not a good display of high quality defending anywhere on the pitch really, was it?


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

I think United should sign up Given. He's surely one of the best keepers in the country. What he's doing at a second-rate club like City god only knows.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> . But that's OK, we'll both take six out of Benitez.



Would be a significant improvement on the 1 point City won and the 0 points Utd won off Benitez last season. 

Of the three teams over the weekend Liverpool's defence was the best but that's not saying much as City and Utd were dire. Especially City. Let's put it down to the derby factor.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

Also worth noting Tevez put in a decent performance...like thevones he did many times for us - hard work, industry, effort...yet in the end I'd take the decisive impact made by Owen's contribution over all that...and the £25m we got to keep.

Couple of superb goals from Bellamy though, fair play to him. Quite why he thought his wisdom needed to be imparted on the idiot who ran on to the pitch I am not sure but not as big a deal as was made of it on the TV though.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Would be a significant improvement on the 1 point City won and the 0 points Utd won off Benitez last season.
> 
> Of the three teams over the weekend Liverpool's defence was the best but that's not saying much as City and Utd were dire. Especially City. Let's put it down to the derby factor.



Fair point.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Couple of superb goals from Bellamy though, fair play to him. Quite why he thought his wisdom needed to be imparted on the idiot who ran on to the pitch I am not sure but not as big a deal as was made of it on the TV though.



I read somewhere that the Utd fan had thrown a coin at a City sub so Bellamy reacted. Not sure if that's true though?

ETA - Just re-read that info and that was a separate incident at half time. Apologies.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I read somewhere that the Utd fan had thrown a coin at a City sub so Bellamy reacted. Not sure if that's true though?



Think a coin was thrown at Tevez as he walked off the pitch...out of order but he didn't react...fair play to him.

I don't think Bellamy's actions were that bad, uneccesary but no doubt more will be made of it than is needed.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh and Foster looked seriously dodgy...time for Kuszczak to have a go I think.


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Think a coin was thrown at Tevez as he walked off the pitch...out of order but he didn't react...fair play to him.
> 
> I don't think Bellamy's actions were that bad, uneccesary but no doubt more will be made of it than is needed.



He provoked the stretford end just before the coin was thrown. 



> The target, undoubtedly, was Carlos Tévez. As the Manchester City players left the pitch at half-time the most reviled player in the stadium was staring sullenly at the fans in the Stretford End. It was a sea of hand signals and angry, contorted faces and Tévez began to applaud sarcastically. Something was thrown. It struck Javier Garrido, the wrong player. In that moment Tévez must have realised the true depth of feeling here when it comes to his defection to the other side of a divided city.



Not sure that was wise.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone throwing coins is a twat.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> He provoked the stretford end just before the coin was thrown.



There is no excuse.

I hope they find the supporter responsible and ban him for life


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Anyone throwing coins is a twat.



So is any player sarcastically applauding a vitriolic crowd. If Adebayor gets banned for being provocative then surely tevez should as well.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> He provoked the stretford end just before the coin was thrown.



By clapping them "sarcastically"?  And staring at them "sullenly"?

Fucking hell.  What a bunch of little girls.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> So is any player sarcastically applauding a vitriolic crowd. If Adebayor gets banned for being provocative then surely tevez should as well.



I wish I believed you were joking, but as it's you...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuck off, you stupid cunt. As if applauding sarcastically is anythign like running the whole length of the pitch to celebrate in front of the opposition fans (for which Adebayor shouldn't be banned anyway). And did you ever admit to being wrong about your comments about Alex Ferguson being racist? Wanker.


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck off, you stupid cunt. As if applauding sarcastically is anythign like running the whole length of the pitch to celebrate in front of the opposition fans (for which Adebayor shouldn't be banned anyway).



It's exactly the same principle you fucking idiot


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

No, it isn't.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> So is any player sarcastically applauding a vitriolic crowd. If Adebayor gets banned for being provocative then surely tevez should as well.



I don't think Tevez was being sarcastic, didn't look like a sarcastic clap to me


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Let's Kick Sarcasm Out Of Football.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Let's Kick Sarcasm Out Of Football.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> So is any player sarcastically applauding a vitriolic crowd. If Adebayor gets banned for being provocative then surely tevez should as well.




neither of them should be banned though, and i am not sure tevez was even being sarcastic even though he was entitled to have a go back, at least united fans kept it to booing and didn't indulge in singing some disgusting song. bellamy on the other hand showed what a sneaky fucking weasel he is by thumping someone who had already been restrained by the stewards, the cowardly little cunt, he should be banned and charged by the police for assualt


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> It's exactly the same principle you fucking idiot



What, a clap is the same as a 90 yard sprint down the pitch to specifically celebrate facing opposing fans...?

Yep, you're still a fucking idiot.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> It's exactly the same principle you fucking idiot



It's not though is it? Tevez was walking off the pitch past that area of fans as it was half time. Adebayour ran the length of the pitch to be in front of that section of fans. Tevez stared at the fans and applauded them. Adebayour celebrated maniacally in full-on elation.

I can see a subtle difference.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Let's Kick Sarcasm Out Of Football.




If somebody clapped me sarcastically and looked at me sullenly then I'm not sure I could ever be responsible for my actions.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Let's Kick Sarcasm Out Of Football.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> If somebody clapped me sarcastically and looked at me sullenly then I'm not sure I could ever be responsible for my actions.


 
I think it's a reflection of the lack of progress made that in 2009, sarcasm still exists and is rampant in the terraces and, worse, on the football pitch.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Let's Kick Sarcasm Out Of Football.





Although i think it would definitely benefit from more!


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

tommers said:


> If somebody clapped me sarcastically and looked at me sullenly then I'm not sure I could ever be responsible for my actions.



 Indeed...sorry I am not going to put up a defence for any Utd fan chucking coins at Tevez...thought the way he played and the reaction to the crowd was actually in stark contrast to Adebayor. I have no problems with him...or what he did when he walked off the pitch. I don't think his calpping was sarcastic.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Clapping shouldn't be allowed in football stadiums either.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Indeed. Could provoke a war, or anything. 

I mean, who knows what might be thrown if someone clapped happily? Or angrily?

Apart from gabi, obviously. He knows all.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Football matches should be watched in complete silence and footballers must not at any point acknowledge the existence of the crowd. Both of these rules are entirely reasonable.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Indeed...sorry I am not going to put up a defence for any Utd fan chucking coins at Tevez...thought the way he played and the reaction to the crowd was actually in stark contrast to Adebayor. I have no problems with him...or what he did when he walked off the pitch. I don't think his calpping was sarcastic.



ffs, he'd walked the length of the pitch chatting amicably with Evra and had his arm round him. Was hardly provocative behaviour.
Am wondering if CCTV technology has actually arrived in Manchester yet. No owrd of the the arse that knocked out a steward nor of the coin thrower yesterday.


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> ffs, he'd walked the length of the pitch chatting amicably with Evra and had his arm round him. Was hardly provocative behaviour.
> Am wondering if CCTV technology has actually arrived in Manchester yet. No owrd of the the arse that knocked out a steward nor of the coin thrower yesterday.



He wasn't knocked out. They totally fabricated that bit.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyway onto Neville and his goal celebration. Hadn't United already used three subs by that point, so what was the shit-on-a-stick doing performing star jumps like a big girl's blouse in front of the City fans?
Nothing came of it but if the media are weighing into Bellamy, then...


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> ffs, he'd walked the length of the pitch chatting amicably with Evra and had his arm round him. Was hardly provocative behaviour.
> Am wondering if CCTV technology has actually arrived in Manchester yet. No owrd of the the arse that knocked out a steward nor of the coin thrower yesterday.



Unless I am wrong I think we agree with each other on this...


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Anyway onto Neville and his goal celebration. Hadn't United already used three subs by that point, so what was the shit-on-a-stick doing performing star jumps like a big girl's blouse in front of the City fans?



in front of the city fans??

what, did he run into the corner of the stadium to celebrate??

first I've heard if it


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> He wasn't knocked out. They totally fabricated that bit.



Really. Got a link? Saw several reports last weekend that he was unconscious for a little while. Anyway, whether he was knocked out or not isn't really the point. He was attacked by a Guardian reader whose still at large somewhere in north London bullying people with a rolled-up newspaper or something.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Ban rolled up newspapers. And bananas, just in case.


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Really. Got a link? Saw several reports last weekend that he was unconscious for a little while. Anyway, whether he was knocked out or not isn't really the point. He was attacked by a Guardian reader whose still at large somewhere in north London bullying people with a rolled-up newspaper or something.



Nope, no link sorry but I heard it on the radio the other day. His injuries were exaggerated apparently. Obviously the coin chucking is still inexcusable.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Unless I am wrong I think we agree with each other on this...



Yeah we are. I should have really quoted that troll Gabi instead of your good self. Sorry for the confusion.
I thought it was all a nice gesture from both Evra and Tevez. Apparently they're really great mates and that stuff in the run-up to the game about Evra saying "if United fans boo him, I'll join in" was well funny.


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah we are. I should have really quoted that troll Gabi instead of your good self. Sorry for the confusion.
> I thought it was all a nice gesture from both Evra and Tevez. Apparently they're really great mates and that stuff in the run-up to the game about Evra saying "if United fans boo him, I'll join in" was well funny.



'Troll'?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> in front of the city fans??
> 
> what, did he run into the corner of the stadium to celebrate??
> 
> first I've heard if it



am pretty sure he ran toward the City fans but then when he realised what he was doing he disguised it as a warm-up, hence the silly star-jumps

i was gutted yesterday but looking back on it we'll survive and it was what derby games should be all about; loads of goals and a few spicy incidents


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah we are. I should have really quoted that troll Gabi instead of your good self. Sorry for the confusion.
> I thought it was all a nice gesture from both Evra and Tevez. Apparently they're really great mates and that stuff in the run-up to the game about Evra saying "if United fans boo him, I'll join in" was well funny.



Yeah I don't really understand the going from loving Tevez to haing Tevez overnight nonsense...He said a few petty words towards the club/SAF after leaving...not really a big deal. Overall I am still impressed by his approach to the game and work ethic which has always suggested to me he is a pretty honest and down to earth guy. I took his clapped towards the fans in that context...i.e. honest rather than sarcastic.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> 'Troll'?



Come on, you have been a bit outlandish of late with your claims that can't be backed up with links or proof, like Uncle Alex the white supremacist.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> am pretty sure he ran toward the City fans but then when he realised what he was doing he disguised it as a warm-up, hence the silly star-jumps
> 
> i was gutted yesterday but looking back on it we'll survive and it was what derby games should be all about; loads of goals and a few spicy incidents




Neville - yes that is how I also saw it....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> am pretty sure he ran toward the City fans but then when he realised what he was doing he disguised it as a warm-up, hence the silly star-jumps
> 
> i was gutted yesterday but looking back on it we'll survive and it was what derby games should be all about; loads of goals and a few spicy incidents



How many strikers you guys got left atm?


----------



## strung out (Sep 21, 2009)

*does star jump*


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Come on, you have been a bit outlandish of late with your claims that can't be backed up with links or proof, like Uncle Alex the white supremacist.



Ok, I'm a troll. Because my opinions differ to yours from time to time


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> How many strikers you guys got left atm?



None really. We got two forwards in Bellamy and Tevez but they're hardly out-and-out strikers. 

Nothing much in the way of youth either after Sturridge and Ched Evans left. 

Also, Caicedo, Boijonov and, erm, Jo went out on loan.

Ade banned and RSC still unfit. 

Benjani is knocking around south Manchester somewhere.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> None really. We got two forwards in Bellamy and Tevez but they're hardly out-and-out strikers.
> 
> Nothing much in the way of youth either after Sturridge and Ched Evans left.
> 
> ...



I was actually including bellamy/tevez, my mate said bellamy got a ban for an incident in the game yesterday but i'm not 100% sure on the truth on that? I thought santa cruz was meant to be back by now anyway, he's one of my favourite strikers.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I was actually including bellamy/tevez, my mate said bellamy got a ban for an incident in the game yesterday but i'm not 100% sure on the truth on that? I thought santa cruz was meant to be back by now anyway, he's one of my favourite strikers.



He slapped a pitch invader (btw after Ferdinand and other United players had a go at Bellamy, Rooney seemed to come up to him and say "nice one" or was I imagining that?). No word from FA on that yet.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> He slapped a pitch invader (btw after Ferdinand and other United players had a go at Bellamy, Rooney seemed to come up to him and say "nice one" or was I imagining that?). No word from FA on that yet.



it looked a bit more than that, it looked like he punched someone in the face *after* he had already been restrained by stewards


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 21, 2009)

Deareg said:


> neither of them should be banned though, and i am not sure tevez was even being sarcastic even though he was entitled to have a go back, at least united fans kept it to booing and didn't indulge in singing some disgusting song. bellamy on the other hand showed what a sneaky fucking weasel he is by thumping someone who had already been restrained by the stewards, the cowardly little cunt, he should be banned and charged by the police for assualt



From the clip on MOTD2, it looked like the bloke spat at him.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

Both of those!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice one Craig. It was always going to be tough for city winning there, the ref always gives man u enough time.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Ok, I'm a troll. Because my opinions differ to yours from time to time


 
How can you still be posting in this thread after such severe humiliation? Don't you find it embarassing?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

The boy's not had a good thread, but we're confident he'll be back to better form soon.

*waits to be called racist*


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 21, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> From the clip on MOTD2, it looked like the bloke spat at him.



Didn't see that from the clip they showed, but Bellamy ran across to the bloke while he was being restrained, why?


----------



## mattie (Sep 21, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Didn't see that from the clip they showed, but Bellamy ran across to the bloke while he was being restrained, why?



It's just not football.  

The bloke really should have gone down screaming and clutching his face.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

He just wanted to say:

"Oi, mate. How'd you think I feel, you insensitive bastard? I've scored two crackers and we've still not even got a point."


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> He just wanted to say:
> 
> "Oi, mate. How'd you think I feel, you insensitive bastard? I've scored two crackers and we've still not even got a point."


That and an invite to go golfing some time


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> That and an invite to go golfing some time



Ouch.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> *does star jump*



Is the best athlete in your family also a girl?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

imposs1904 said:


> From the clip on MOTD2, it looked like the bloke spat at him.



i didn't see that, if he did then he deserves a punch in the mouth


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Footballers are such drama queens. I've been spat at in the face before and managed not to turn into the Tasmanian Devil, fists flying everywhere.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Footballers are such drama queens. I've been spat at in the face before and managed not to turn into the Tasmanian Devil, fists flying everywhere.



you have more patience than me, i would be looking to break as many teeth as possible of the dirty bastard


----------



## strung out (Sep 21, 2009)

violence doesnt solve anything


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> violence doesnt solve anything



i beg to differ, it quite often solves things, but lets not have a fight over it


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

El-Hadj Diouf's in trouble again too, apparently. He told a ball boy to "hurry up", or something.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i beg to differ, it quite often solves things, but lets not have a fight over it


 
Violence can solve things, correct. However, better to keep your cool than foam at the mouth. 

Dude who spat at me was trying to start a fight, but I wouldn't let him because I had no desire to get into a fight. And he was _severely_ outnumbered so I spared everyone some drama in the long run.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Pretty good self-control that... Spitting is one of my least favourite things, not sure I could've been so calm.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> El-Hadj Diouf's in trouble again too, apparently. He told a ball boy to "hurry up", or something.



I read, he called a fan a 'fucking white boy' or summat


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Violence can solve things, correct. However, better to keep your cool than foam at the mouth.
> 
> Dude who spat at me was trying to start a fight, but I wouldn't let him because I had no desire to get into a fight. And he was _severely_ outnumbered so I spared everyone some drama in the long run.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I read, he called a fan a 'fucking white boy' or summat



Yeah, was being sarky, soz. 

What I read said he racially abused a ball boy. It did look in the footage as if he got the arse on cos the lad hadn't placed the ball neatly in his hands.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, was being sarky, soz.
> 
> What I read said he racially abused a ball boy. It did look in the footage as if he got the arse on cos the lad hadn't placed the ball neatly in his hands.


Least he didn't spit this time. He'll need to keep his saliva to himself when he plays against City. Craig don't like that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

If the United fan (he was, wasn't he?) did spit at Bellamy, I reckon your man should've been passed a golf club, quite frankly.

Yeah, he shouldn't have been over there at all... but still, spitting's just 

Strange, this has been almost like a normal footy thread today, rather than the usual hatred on a United thread...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

I think gabi's absurd patently untrue bollocks which we can all agree on helped.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Strange, this has been almost like a normal footy thread today, rather than the usual hatred on a United thread...



I think the genius of Ben Foster's comedy goalkeeping this season has nurtured a more considerate attitude from most opposition fans.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Indeed. Poor old Ben. One minute, he looks the business. The next minute, he looks like Clown Capers. On Ice. It's a puzzlement.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Strange, this has been almost like a normal footy thread today, rather than the usual hatred on a United thread...



Credit should also go to Benitez for this. Haven't encountered a more hateful pie-faced cunt than him before. Makes your manager seem like my favourite uncle in comparison.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Credit should also go to Benitez for this. Haven't encountered a more hateful pie-faced cunt than him before. Makes your manager seem like my favourite uncle in comparison.



27 July 09 - 'Sir Alex Ferguson has labelled big-spending Manchester City a small club who are arrogant and stupid'.

18 Sept 09 - 'Sir Alex Ferguson has taunted Manchester City ahead of Sunday's derby by labelling Mark Hughes's men arrogant and insisting the fixture will never be as important to Manchester United as their clashes with Liverpool'.

He's a lovely man with a lot of love and benevolence for Citeh and Sparky. Werther's original anyone?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Despite his stewardship of the auld enemy, I find it hard to hate Sparky. He once ruffled my hair at the cliff whilst signing autographs - surrounded by kids, he left me til last... I was about 20, the patronising git!

He seemed to take Fergie's proddings quite well, though, and his answers were mostly of the "I'm not going to let this wind me up" variety.

Whereas Benitez, and his dossier...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 21, 2009)

Whereas Fergie clearly never lets anything wind him up.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Whereas Fergie clearly never lets anything wind him up.



Wasn't intending to imply that, more a comparisson between the response of Hughes and Benitez.

I'm not about to launch into an impassioned defense of Ferguson, here. Promise.


----------



## purplex (Sep 21, 2009)

mark hughes is getting awfully bitter these days.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 27 July 09 - 'Sir Alex Ferguson has labelled big-spending Manchester City a small club who are arrogant and stupid'.
> 
> 18 Sept 09 - 'Sir Alex Ferguson has taunted Manchester City ahead of Sunday's derby by labelling Mark Hughes's men arrogant and insisting the fixture will never be as important to Manchester United as their clashes with Liverpool'.
> 
> He's a lovely man with a lot of love and benevolence for Citeh and Sparky. Werther's original anyone?




i imagine if you took the time to read or listen to what fergie actually said rather than what some gin soaked hack paraphrased, you will find the to are at odds with each other


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

purplex said:


> mark hughes is getting awfully bitter these days.



quotes????


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Nah, you can see why he was angry, but on the whole I reckon he's been ok.

Imagine it was Neil Warnock or Fat Sam in charge of City, there would have been small scale nuclear explosions for a week or so. Hughes has merely asked for an explanation...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Nah, you can see why he was angry, but on the whole I reckon he's been ok.
> 
> Imagine it was Neil Warnock or Fat Sam in charge of City, there would have been small scale nuclear explosions for a week or so. Hughes has merely asked for an explanation...



Or Benitez or Wenger.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 21, 2009)

Just heard Mark Bowen on 5 live sport just get torn apart as he tried to insist...despite all the evidence...that City were hard done by yesterday and that some how the ref got it wrong on on the stoppage time. He ended up sounding pretty silly. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i imagine if you took the time to read or listen to what fergie actually said rather than what some gin soaked hack paraphrased, you will find the to are at odds with each other



I heard him give both quotes referenced on press conferences broadcast on the radio. Well done for using the phrases 'gin soaked' and 'Fergie' in the same sentence without directly connecting the two. Not easy that


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

A gentleman has been charged over the pitch invasion:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/8267896.stm

Stupid boy.

Looks like the whole thing was quite good natured, crowd-wise, by and large.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Or Benitez or Wenger.



or fergie


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I heard him give both quotes referenced on press conferences broadcast on the radio. Well done for using the phrases 'gin soaked' and 'Fergie' in the same sentence without directly connecting the two. Not easy that



i think you'll find fergie is a whiskey man


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2009)

You're all wrong. He's a wine connoisseur.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

Deareg said:


> or fergie


----------



## Deareg (Sep 21, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> You're all wrong. He's a wine connoisseur.



i stand corected


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Wasn't intending to imply that, more a comparisson between the response of Hughes and Benitez.
> 
> I'm not about to launch into an impassioned defense of Ferguson, here. Promise.



Wait until Hughes has had a few seasons of unlimited extra time and spurious penalties at old trafford...


----------



## Kanda (Sep 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Wait until Hughes has had a few seasons of unlimited extra time and spurious penalties at old trafford...



He's had that in the past, never complained


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2009)

Kanda said:


> He's had that in the past, never complained



When he played for them?.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> When he played for them?.



Obvs


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Wait until Hughes has had a few seasons of unlimited extra time and spurious penalties at old trafford...



Well, Rafa seemed to have hit on the successful remedy to at least one of those last season...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i think you'll find fergie is a whiskey man



Buckfast


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Sep 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> So is any player sarcastically applauding a vitriolic crowd. If Adebayor gets banned for being provocative then surely tevez should as well.



Fucking hell.  

Football really is turning into some sanitised bollocks isn't it.

Players should be allowed to give it to the crowd, just as we give it to the players.  

As long as it's not racist it's fair game as far as I see.  I remember all the scousers crying and complaining when Gary Neville had the audacity to celebrate a goal.

Just as fowler and that reserve for real madrid used to give it the stretford end a few years back, I don't remember anyone complaining, it's theatre, entertainment, good fun, goodie's and baddies.   Anyone who gets wound up enough to complain  or feels so incensed they need to throw coins need's to take a good hard look at themselves.

Even as a United fan, I thought fair play to Adebayour the other weekend, he's taken some stick off Arsenal fans over the past season or so.

Carragher always talks about how he hates United and Neville about how they hate Liverpool, the media do their part to ham it up and so do the players and managers, it would all get a bit boring otherwise.

And on the same subject I thought Sol Campbell's complaining to the police was OTT as well, surely the best way to get them back is to score/play a blinder.  I think we're treading on dangerous ground when we say it's ok for the police to deem what people sing at football is illegal or not.

my 5 pence.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Sep 22, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Whereas Fergie clearly never lets anything wind him up.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Sep 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Not many people care for biased referees..



Did I miss a meeting are only Man United allowed to score in injury time?

What was stopping Citeh, scoring a massive winner?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 22, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> What was stopping Citeh, scoring a massive winner?



The fact that they can only score when we gift them with one



I thought it was quite gallant of Utd to keep thier little manchester cousins in with a chance right till the last minute!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/22/manchester-united-goals-stoppage-time


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/sep/22/manchester-united-goals-stoppage-time



is it April Fool's or something?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 22, 2009)

> The average stoppage time added at Old Trafford in the period in question is below that given at Anfield, the Emirates Stadium and Stamford Bridge. United's is 205 seconds, compared to Liverpool's 210sec, Arsenal's 224sec and Chelsea's 229sec.



HA!


in your face motherfuckers


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 22, 2009)

internetstalker, you should probably read the rest of the article. 

I am another step closer to quantifying the Home Advantage.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> HA!
> 
> 
> in your face motherfuckers


Fergie doesn't usually bother with stoppage time if he's winning.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 22, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> internetstalker, you should probably read the rest of the article.





I'm doing the typical urban thing to do and only paraphrasing the parts i want while completely ignoring the rest of the facts!


----------



## Discordia (Sep 22, 2009)

Hopefully they extend the study further and finally put it to rest that a) Home teams get advantages from refs, and b) these advantages are even more for the "big 4". Penalty stats and such would be good too.

We all knew it happens, but the proof is nice.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Hopefully they extend the study further and finally put it to rest that a) Home teams get advantages from refs, and b) these advantages are even more for the "big 4". Penalty stats and such would be good too.
> 
> We all knew it happens, but the proof is nice.



one stat i heard recently was of the usual top 4 united are awarded the least number of pens at home, i think it was jamie richardsons programme on setanta last season if you wish to chase it up because i can't be arsed


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2009)

i don't suppose the imbalance in injury time added could be because of away teams at OT time wasting when they are level or winning going into injury time?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i don't suppose the imbalance in injury time added could be because of away teams at OT time wasting when they are level or winning going into injury time?



Don't be silly.

It's _clearly_ that there's a massive conspiracy amongst the FA to see to it that United win a lot.


----------



## newme (Sep 22, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i don't suppose the imbalance in injury time added could be because of away teams at OT time wasting when they are level or winning going into injury time?



Bang on id say.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 22, 2009)

Aren't the opposition allowed to score in extra time?.....I get the feeling that people moaning about this conspiracy assume that the longer the game goes on the more likely Utd are to score....thereby implying that they think Utd are the better team....

Therefore I argue that anyone moaning about too much injury time being played is in effect saying that Utd are the better team, case closed


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Aren't the opposition allowed to score in extra time?.....I get the feeling that people moaning about this conspiracy assume that the longer the game goes on the more likely Utd are to score....thereby implying that they think Utd are the better team....
> 
> Therefore I argue that anyone moaning about too much injury time being played is in effect saying that Utd are the better team, case closed



Well, that isn't the argument.  The argument is that, if Manchester Utd are losing the ref adds more time to allow them to get back level than he allows if they are already winning.

It's ridiculous though.  Slow week if this is what we are discussing.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> The argument is that, if Manchester Utd are losing the ref adds more time to allow them to get back level than he allows if they are already winning.








'Zactly!


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> Well, that isn't the argument.  The argument is that, if Manchester Utd are losing the ref adds more time to allow them to get back level than he allows if they are already winning.
> 
> It's ridiculous though.  Slow week if this is what we are discussing.



Not actually ridiculous, it seems they are given an extra minute on average to equalise or score the winning goal.

e2a: oh sorry already posted


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 22, 2009)

Referees: lizards. Glazers: lizards.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Referees: lizards. Glazers: lizards.



Ferguson _not_ a lizard??


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 22, 2009)

Could be, but I'm not certain.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Not actually ridiculous, it seems they are given an extra minute on average to equalise or score the winning goal.
> 
> e2a: oh sorry already posted



Cheers, now that Jazz has give this notion his backing we can all dismiss it for the conspiraloon ramblings of sore losers.

Is it really that hard to see that a team holding United to a draw or even winning at Old Trafford will look to hold onto such a position and therefore look to play down the clock, hence more added time. I'd be much more shocked if there wasn't more stoppage time in games United are failing to win at Old Trafford.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 'Zactly!



The best thing is the bitter conspiralunacy of Liverpool fans, they don't seem to realise it makes everything more satisfying.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Is it really that hard to see that a team holding United to a draw or even winning at Old Trafford will look to hold onto such a position and therefore look to play down the clock, hence more added time. I'd be much more shocked if there wasn't more stoppage time in games United are failing to win at Old Trafford.



To determine this you'd need to anaylse each game thoroughly, which would mean watching million of hours worth of football.

Sounds like a good topic for a PhD. 

*gets application written*


----------



## revol68 (Sep 22, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> To determine this you'd need to anaylse each game thoroughly, which would mean watching million of hours worth of football.
> 
> Sounds like a good topic for a PhD.
> 
> *gets application written*



Just don't mention the alternative lizard hypothesis.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you kidding? As if the Scientific Conspiracy would let me out them on anything but a badly designed webpage/urban75.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2009)

why does everyone on here always pick on the lizards?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 22, 2009)

They started it, tbf.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 22, 2009)

that is just a viscous rumour started by the media, and carried on by scousers


----------



## strung out (Sep 22, 2009)

just seen guys, giggs has just scored to make it 5-3


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Deareg said:


> that is just a viscous rumour



It is a bit glutinous.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2009)

The star-jumper gets away with a ticking off, as does Bellamy. From BBc Sport



> Craig Bellamy and Gary Neville will not face improper conduct charges from the Football Association over their behaviour in Sunday's Manchester derby.
> 
> Instead Manchester City striker Bellamy and Manchester United defender Neville have been warned over their behaviour


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

I love how Neville can get in trouble when he's not even playing.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I love how Neville can get in trouble when he's not even playing.



Yeah he's a twat but then there's not much point in handing out a ban to your fourth choice right back really. He probably did Bellamy a favour.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> The star-jumper gets away with a ticking off, as does Bellamy. From BBc Sport



I love how celbrating in front of  opposition fans has somehow been put on some sort of par with actual violence, firstly Adebayor is held as responsible for over grown children going ape shit and now Neville's antics (hilarious as they were) are lumped in with a no neck shaved ape walking 20 yards to punch someone being restrained by 5 stewards.

Bellamy is an utter piece of shit, he should have got as much of a ban as Cantona got for his karate kick, atleast Cantona wasn't a cowardly cunt hitting someone being restrained, he went straight into the opposition fans.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 22, 2009)

Che Neville is a fucking legend.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, true true. I'm sure someone somewhere will probably say Bellamy should've been more sternly spoken to (or whatever), but I think that's fair all in all.

Gary's not retiring until Giggs and Alfie do, so I hear. At least that way, he's got a chance of going out at the top.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I love how celbrating in front of  opposition fans has somehow been put on some sort of par with actual violence, firstly Adebayor is held as responsible for over grown children going ape shit and now Neville's antics (hilarious as they were) are lumped in with a no neck shaved ape walking 20 yards to punch someone being restrained by 5 stewards.
> 
> Bellamy is an utter piece of shit, he should have got as much of a ban as Cantona got for his karate kick, atleast Cantona wasn't a cowardly cunt hitting someone being restrained, he went straight into the opposition fans.



Well, Bellamy claims the guy  spat at him but overall there is a distinction (however the nobber shouldn't have been on the pitch in the first place and is being charged by GNP). But given the heated end to the game, Neville's antics probably let Bellamy off lightly.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Che Neville is a fucking legend.









He certainly is. Legendary cunt.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He certainly is. Legendary cunt.



winner though.....hates you mugs, so has quite a bit going for him


----------



## Biffo (Sep 23, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> winner though.....hates you mugs, so has quite a bit going for him



Him and Owen and the other has-beens and kids should get a run-out v Wolves tonight no?


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Him and Owen and the other has-beens and kids should get a run-out v Wolves tonight no?



spect so....think Neville is out to pasture though not bad to have around the club....owen will start I imagine, the rest will be youngsters ( though Evans, Brown, Carrick, Nani, Scholes and De Laet will probably figure at some point). I'd like to see Rio and Foster both playing after their shockers on the weekend...Ideally we'll see Tosic, Gibson, Petrucci / Macheda play and hopefully perform


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Him and Owen and the other has-beens and kids should get a run-out v Wolves tonight no?



Expect so. 

I see the team of never-beens from just west managed to just sneak past some pretty tricky opposition last night, eh?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 23, 2009)

Evans could do with a run out after meeting this chap


----------



## Deareg (Sep 23, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> It is a bit glutinous.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Him and Owen and the other has-beens and kids should get a run-out v Wolves tonight no?



better to be a has been than a never will be


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 23, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> Football really is turning into some sanitised bollocks isn't it.
> 
> ...



I disagree with this article but I think Nevill'e stupidity will let Adebayor off a further ban. How could they ban Ade after letting Neville go free? Just because City fans behaved themsleves and those Guardian-reading goons lost it? Not the players' fault.

Anyway:


> FA is blundering by not charging Gary Neville / TIMES
> 
> Given the mess that they have made of enforcing their own disciplinary procedures, it is little wonder that football’s authorities are so keen to support — or should that be hide behind? — the primacy of the referee.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 23, 2009)

Another interesting article 


"Gary Neville has been issued with a warning for running down the touchline after Michael Owen scored an injury time winner. How bizarre. No, not Neville celebrating a winning goal scored by Owen, I know that still takes some getting used to, but for Neville to be warned for celebrating a goal. Again, not because Shay Given did exactly the same thing after Bellamy made it 3-3 but because Neville’s passion is something that should be celebrated, not punished.
In a day and age when players can move straight to their local rivals because they’re offered more cash, should the FA not be trying to encourage the feelings Neville has for his club?
Essentially, I’m not too arsed about what the FA deem to be acceptable or not because they’re a bunch of inconsitent, hypocritical wankers. Again, if other teams don’t have players in their squad that care as much as ours do, even better.
Would Toure have been racing down from the bench to celebrate if City had scored a late winner? Course not. Their big-money buys don’t hold anywhere near the same passion for the club as people like Richard Dunne, who was shamelessly forced out of the club and out of the captain’s armband. It’s great what money does for your club, eh?"


----------



## Kid Pambelé (Sep 23, 2009)

Neville has shit for brains.  It's generally what happens from inbreeding.


----------



## newme (Sep 23, 2009)

Baffling, celebrating shouldnt get you anything bar a possible yellow if you take it too far and it eats into match time.
Hitting someone should get something, cos well, you hit someone.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2009)

Kid Pambelé said:


> Neville has shit for brains.  It's generally what happens from inbreeding.



Got medals, too.


----------



## Kid Pambelé (Sep 23, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Got medals, too.



Hitler had medals.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 23, 2009)

Kid Pambelé said:


> Hitler had medals.



AND a shit attempt at a moustache.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 23, 2009)

loyal as well.....


Didn't Stevie G put in a transfer request a few years back? still he was rewarded for his ‘loyalty’ with a massive new contract


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2009)

Kid Pambelé said:


> Hitler had medals.



Good point.  



Biffo said:


> AND a shit attempt at a moustache.





Was he trying to be a Spanish waiter, by any chance?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 23, 2009)

Kid Pambelé said:


> Hitler had medals.



weren't his all runners up? then they don't count


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 23, 2009)

Deareg said:


> weren't his all runners up? then they don't count



Bit like micheal Ballak


Both German* too oh the Irony































* yeah, yeah I know Hitler was Austrian, go fuck yourself


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 23, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Another interesting article
> 
> 
> "Gary Neville has been issued with a warning for running down the touchline after Michael Owen scored an injury time winner. How bizarre. No, not Neville celebrating a winning goal scored by Owen, I know that still takes some getting used to, but for Neville to be warned for celebrating a goal. Again, not because Shay Given did exactly the same thing after Bellamy made it 3-3 but because Neville’s passion is something that should be celebrated, not punished.
> ...




Yeah all well and good. Neville - as an unused sub, and remember United had used all three - had as much right to be on the pitch as that knobber Bellamy twatted. I agree that Neville shouldn't face any ban/fine though, just a ticking off.

And while we're at it, Richard Dunne? Who holds the all-time record for both own goals and red cards in the Premiership? United aren't exactly a club that let people hang around on the bench for a long time are they?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 23, 2009)

newme said:


> Baffling, celebrating shouldnt get you anything bar a possible yellow if you take it too far and it eats into match time.
> Hitting someone should get something, cos well, you hit someone.



Bollocks, A pitch invader shouldn't be there in the first place. Sam Allardyce hit* a mate of mine after a hard-fought City vs Huddersfield game at Maine Road and oh how we laughed at him. Still taking the piss out of him til this day.

*hit is probably a strong term but watever Big Sam did or said frightened the crap out of him


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2009)

Perhaps he threatened to manage _your_ club...??


----------



## Deareg (Sep 23, 2009)

does anyone know if that was the wolves first team?


----------



## softybabe (Sep 23, 2009)

Deareg said:


> does anyone know if that was the wolves first team?



no idea!  they weren't bad


----------



## newme (Sep 23, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Bollocks, A pitch invader shouldn't be there in the first place. Sam Allardyce hit* a mate of mine after a hard-fought City vs Huddersfield game at Maine Road and oh how we laughed at him. Still taking the piss out of him til this day.
> 
> *hit is probably a strong term but watever Big Sam did or said frightened the crap out of him



Who gives a fuck if they are sposed to be there or not, you dont fucking hit people. Talk about setting a bad example.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 24, 2009)

newme said:


> Who gives a fuck if they are sposed to be there or not, you dont fucking hit people. Talk about setting a bad example.



you especially don't hit someone being held by 5 other people.


----------



## mattie (Sep 24, 2009)

Surely that's the best time to hit them.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 24, 2009)

mattie said:


> Surely that's the best time to hit them.


----------



## purplex (Sep 24, 2009)

Bellamy didnt exactly hit him he pushed his face, I know technically that is assault, if youre a soft cunt.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Sep 24, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah all well and good. Neville - as an unused sub, and remember United had used all three - had as much right to be on the pitch as that knobber Bellamy twatted.



I hate to be pedantic, but he is well in within his rights to be on the pitch even if he is a unused sub, there is such a thing as warming down, unused subs and players often do it.

Remember Patty and that Chelsea grounds-man.?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2009)

Hargreeves is back in training according to one of the papers.


dave


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Sep 24, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Hargreeves is back in training according to one of the papers.
> 
> 
> dave





Believe it when I see it, I think it's fair to say United fucked up the medical on Hargreeves, I was speaking to a physio a while back who as far I could understand it said if you've got tendonitis, you can pretty much forget about being a footballer.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

purplex said:


> Bellamy didnt exactly hit him he pushed his face, I know technically that is assault, if youre a soft cunt.




you want to follow some of the threads on here about what amounts to violent conduct or not, i swear some of the fuckers have lived in a convent all there lives


----------



## revol68 (Sep 24, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Believe it when I see it, I think it's fair to say United fucked up the medical on Hargreeves, I was speaking to a physio a while back who as far I could understand it said if you've got tendonitis, you can pretty much forget about being a footballer.



Well he seems to have done alright as a footballer up until a year ago and I reckon I'd put more faith in United's medical team and that knee specialist guy than some random physio.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd be failing in my duties if I didn't share this with Red Manc Urbanites.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> I hate to be pedantic, but he is well in within his rights to be on the pitch even if he is a unused sub, there is such a thing as warming down, unused subs and players often do it.
> 
> Remember Patty and that Chelsea grounds-man.?



Don't recall the Chelsea incident offhand, but the game on Sunday wasn't finished, United had used all their subs and there was the elder son of Neville Neville on the pitch and then doing star jumps in front of the opposing fans. Which parts of this are well within his rights/
Just being a pedant too as the incident is done and dusted; him and Craig "The Hit Man" Bellamy have been dealt with.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Don't recall the Chelsea incident offhand, but the game on Sunday wasn't finished, United had used all their subs and there was the elder son of Neville Neville on the pitch and then doing star jumps in front of the opposing fans. Which parts of this are well within his rights/
> Just being a pedant too as the incident is done and dusted; him and Craig "The Hit Man" Bellamy have been dealt with.



seriously, i bet you and every other supporter on this site wish you had players with the ability, passion and loyalty that neville displays to united


----------



## Biffo (Sep 24, 2009)

Deareg said:


> seriously, i bet you and every other supporter on this site wish you had players with the passion and loyalty that neville displays to united



Fixed


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Fixed



Typical


A Liverpool fan not appreciating the excellent defensive qualities of a player.

but I suppose they are not as used to watching such quality defenders as Utd fans are


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 24, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Typical
> 
> 
> A Liverpool fan not appreciating the excellent defensive qualities of a player.
> ...



they are paying a right back who can't defend £139k a week so one would assume so


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> they are paying a right back who can't defend £139k a week so one would assume so



Might explain this somewhat...


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Fixed



even 2 out of 3 is better than anything any liverpool players displays for your lot


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> they are paying a right back who can't defend £139k a week so one would assume so



My point exactly!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 24, 2009)

Deareg said:


> even 2 out of 3 is better than anything any liverpool players displays for your lot



There are a lot of players in Utd's squad I admire. Gary ain't one of them. He's Utd through and through though and if you cut him down the middle I'm sure even his blood would be red........

Anyway if he's so good then why is he 3rd choice RB now?


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> There are a lot of players in Utd's squad I admire. Gary ain't one of them. He's Utd through and through though and if you cut him down the middle I'm sure even his blood would be red........
> 
> Anyway if he's so good then why is he 3rd choice RB now?



3rd choice at Utd and still a better defender then Glen Johnson


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> There are a lot of players in Utd's squad I admire. Gary ain't one of them. He's Utd through and through though and if you cut him down the middle I'm sure even his blood would be red........
> 
> Anyway if he's so good then why is he 3rd choice RB now?



he has just recovered from a career threatening injury which kept him out of football for over a season, in that time other players have come through to challenge him for his place, think he is entitled to a bit of leeway


----------



## haZe36 (Sep 24, 2009)

Deareg said:


> does anyone know if that was the wolves first team?



2nd (or 3rd) choice 'keeper and 2 or 3 regulars 'rested'.

2 more making first appearances after coming back from mid to long term injury and the rest made up of in or around the first 11.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

haZe36 said:


> 2nd (or 3rd) choice 'keeper and 2 or 3 regulars 'rested'.
> 
> 2 more making first appearances after coming back from mid to long term injury and the rest made up of in or around the first 11.



thanks


----------



## Biffo (Sep 24, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> 3rd choice at Utd and still a better defender then Glen Johnson



Capello doesn't seem to agree with you there. Let's face it Neville is shot.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Sep 24, 2009)

And Capello is always right.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Capello doesn't seem to agree with you there. Let's face it Neville is shot.



still doesn't take away from the fact he was a great right back for United for many years, winning everything there is to win in the game.

Neville might not have ever been the most naturally gifted of players but he excelled at what he had.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> still doesn't take away from the fact he was a great right back for United for many years, winning everything there is to win in the game.
> 
> Neville might not have ever been the most naturally gifted of players but he excelled at what he had.



Totally agreed and I never felt he ever really got the credit for this either, he still has plenty to offer but maybe his playing skills are no longer what United need from him, but he would still do a wonderful job for most teams in England if not Europe.

(By the way this post has been made by a non-united fan)


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Capello doesn't seem to agree with you there. Let's face it Neville is shot.



as has been stated already, better to be a has been than a never will be


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't read any Man United sites recently. But I'm still not convinced by Berbatov. Fucking should've kept Tevez.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 24, 2009)

I can see see SAF's reasoning here skill player plus brawn player (Berbatov and Rooney) versus two brawn players. (Rooney and Tevez)


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> I can see see SAF's reasoning here skill player plus brawn player (Berbatov and Rooney) versus two brawn players. (Rooney and Tevez)




i reckon tevez was looking away, he got a massive offer from city and i find it hard to believe that it was a last minute decision on sparkys part to sign him, i read somewhere that fergie said they had made tevez an offer as far back as january, can't remember where though


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 24, 2009)

From an outside point of view I think Fegie was after another Cantona/Sheringham type in Berbatov and it simply hasnt come off. Im not saying Tevez was the answer because who knows what was involved in signing him permanently.


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> From an outside point of view I think Fegie was after another Cantona/Sheringham type in Berbatov and it simply hasnt come off. Im not saying Tevez was the answer because who knows what was involved in signing him permanently.



that is a possibility, berbatovs potential is far greater than tevez, though mostly he has failed to deliver


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to be so ignorant. But who is Manchester United's captain at the moment?

Is it Rooney, Ferdinand or Giggs?


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Sorry to be so ignorant. But who is Manchester United's captain at the moment?
> 
> Is it Rooney, Ferdinand or Giggs?



ferdinand when neville doesn't play


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 24, 2009)

Agreed Berba has had some fantastic games since he come to England, but can he really cut it at a club that is always going to be challenging at the top level? Theres many, many pressure's that he will face at Utd that he would never see at Spurs...it's not like people can even role out the new league/new country argument.

He could be the new Veron.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> I haven't read any Man United sites recently. But I'm still not convinced by Berbatov. Fucking should've kept Tevez.



and bought Adebayor


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Agreed Berba has had some fantastic games since he come to England, but can he really cut it at a club that is always going to be challenging at the top level? Theres many, many pressure's that he will face at Utd that he would never see at Spurs...it's not like people can even role out the new league/new country argument.
> 
> He could be the new Veron.



that thought has crossed a few minds, mine included


----------



## Deareg (Sep 24, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> and bought Adebayor



the player i am most sorry we missed out on is torres, though adebayor would have been a good signing


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> that thought has crossed a few minds, mine included




Im not sure what the answer would be to a new front man (before Berba/Tevez)
but I think Fergie has semi-redeemed himself with Owen (but time will tell). You needed a massive character to push on (especially since Ronaldo slung his hook) but it never happened. It could just see you miss out on the league this time around.

But you can never back against Fergie can you????


----------



## Deareg (Sep 25, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Im not sure what the answer would be to a new front man (before Berba/Tevez)
> but I think Fergie has semi-redeemed himself with Owen (but time will tell). You needed a massive character to push on (especially since Ronaldo slung his hook) but it never happened. It could just see you miss out on the league this time around.
> 
> But you can never back against Fergie can you????




only time will tell as far as berba goes, ronaldo was a massive loss but it was getting harder all the time to keep rooney in his shadow, and he has had such a good start to the season, micheal owen could turn out to be fergies best ever signing or certainly one of them, if he can stay clear of injuries, there is always the january window if fergie feels the need but i am hoping that some of the younger players make the break through, wellbeck looked class against wolves on wednesday,i am starting to be a bit more optimistic about our chances of holing onto the title, four in a row, it sounds great


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 25, 2009)

Wellbeck looked pretty good but what is his ideal position? And Macheda is on for the future. I really think you need that bit of an extra spark up front if you are going to win the biggest competitions (which could be solved by Berba waking up or the Jan window). 

Still You have a world of talent in the middle 4 positions and the defence is well stocked, im not to sure about the Goalkeeper situation though. Van der Saar if great but a little long in the tooth and Foster/Kuswhatsit (the ex-W**t B**m player) look a little dodgy. Surely Fergie must be checking the world for a new number 1.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't doubt Berbatov, he'll start put those chances away soon enough, does no one remember Andy Cole's first odd season at United?

Berbatov is a massively superior player to Tevez, he offers so much more, he can retain the ball well, bring others into play and also is more creative. Berbatov did decent enough last season coming into a new team with no pre season, especially as it was obviously in a state of transition between the three pronged attack of Rooney, Ronaldo and Tevez and the more classic 442 with wingers. This season when he has played he has looked the part, makes himself a lot busier and if he'd put away just one of those chances against City it would have been a much fairer reflection on his general play.

Berbatov is a proper footballer, those that rate Tevez higher are idiots who fall for his running around a lot shit even if he doesn't actually do much and gives the ball away far too often. Infact I bet most people don't know that Berbatov has a higher interception and tackling rate than Tevez last season.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

Manchester United back to top of the table.

In other news, with Ronaldo and Tevez gone where will the goals come from?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> In other news, with Ronaldo and Tevez gone where will the goals come from?



OK, so bot Berbatov and O'Shea got off the mark.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> OK, so bot Berbatov and O'Shea got off the mark.



Berbatov scored already this season.

I'm more pointing out that United have scored more much more this season than in the corresponding fixtures from last year.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Berbatov scored already this season.
> 
> I'm more pointing out that United have scored more much more this season than in the corresponding fixtures from last year.



Actually there's a point. It seems like there's a lot more goals being scored all round. Whopping scorelines like 6-1 and 5-0 today and then there was last week's 4-3 which I am only stating for statistical reasons. 
Maybe defenders are still on their summer holidays.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Actually there's a point. It seems like there's a lot more goals being scored all round. Whopping scorelines like 6-1 and 5-0 today and then there was last week's 4-3 which I am only stating for statistical reasons.
> Maybe defenders are still on their summer holidays.



I'd have to check the stats, there were a few hidings handed out last season too.

Te thing that irked me about the, who will replace Ronaldo's goals was the simplistic idea of how the game works that underpinned it though it should hardly surprise me, it was the same when Rudd left.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd have to check the stats, there were a few hidings handed out last season too.
> 
> Te thing that irked me about the, who will replace Ronaldo's goals was the simplistic idea of how the game works that underpinned it though it should hardly surprise me, it was the same when Rudd left.



If I were you I'd be more upset if you had lost Rooney. He's way more important to a team than Ronaldo.

Do you no think though that you  need someone to hone their free kick skills as United have relied on Beckham and Ronaldo in the past?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> If I were you I'd be more upset if you had lost Rooney. He's way more important to a team than Ronaldo.
> 
> Do you no think though that you  need someone to hone their free kick skills as United have relied on Beckham and Ronaldo in the past?



Ronadlo did score some screaming free kicks but an honest assessment would show that he was quite fond of smacking them straight into the wall.

So far this season Nani and Giggs have scored from freekicks, so nothing to really worry about.

You're bang on about Rooney though, I always said he was far more central to the United team than Ronaldo.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 28, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd have to check the stats, there were a few hidings handed out last season too.




Watched the Citeh game tonight and ESPN reported that this is now the highest number of goals at this stage of the season for 41 YEARS


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2009)

Hurrah, ITV HD!! 

Still not as good as Sky or ESPN at the first glance, though.

So, Wolfsburg. Don't see this being an easy game, by any means...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 30, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Hurrah, ITV HD!!
> 
> Still not as good as Sky or ESPN at the first glance, though.
> 
> So, Wolfsburg. *Don't see this being an easy game*, by any means...




Yep.
Looking forward to this.(After retune.)

Ill take a punt at 3-2 United.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd be chuffed to bits with that.

Right now, I'm just really pleased to have ITV footy on without it looking like everyone's made from lego!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 30, 2009)

Owen starts.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2009)

I expect Dimitar Berbatov is really, really pleased with that...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 30, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Owen starts.



And Foster dropped.
(5 goal thriller.)
(Hopefully.)


----------



## Deareg (Sep 30, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'd be chuffed to bits with that.
> 
> Right now, I'm just really pleased to have ITV footy on* without it looking like everyone's made from lego!!*



why did you have to mention that? i had never noticed it before


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 30, 2009)

Absolute delight to watch Berbatov.
He has more than a touch of the Bergkamps' about him.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2009)

Deareg said:


> why did you have to mention that? i had never noticed it before



Sorry. 

Good first half, should probably be ahead, though.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 30, 2009)

*starts bets on how much extra time*


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 30, 2009)

Balbi said:


> *starts bets on how much* extra time**



I'll wager you any money you care to mention that there will be exactly no extra time.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, alright Captain Pedant 

Giggs saving bacon again


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2009)

I feel this isn't going to end a draw, one way or another...


----------



## softybabe (Sep 30, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I feel this isn't going to end a draw, one way or another...



you're right!  UNITED!!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2009)

Phew. Fingernails!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 30, 2009)

Competitive.
I thought Berbatov,Carrick and Giggs excellent.


----------



## purplex (Oct 1, 2009)

Wolfsburg were excellent, made united work hard, gave us no time on the ball. Theyll do well if they get through to the knockout stages.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 1, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Owen starts.



but doesn't finish


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 1, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> but doesn't finish-the first half



fixed.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> fixed.



Thank you.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2009)

purplex said:


> *Wolfsburg were excellent*, made united work hard, gave us no time on the ball. Theyll do well if they get through to the knockout stages.



I disagree.
I think both teams were below par.
It was a good game,competitive but i was expecting a cracker.
(I think the return leg will be.)

They had a good 20mins but Man Utd were all over the place.
Owen off for Berbatov made the difference.

I speak as a neutral Arsenal fan supporting United because they share an attacking approach to football.

I'm really impressed by Giggs
If there were a vote for "Best Ever Premiership Player" he would be a strong contender.


----------



## gabi (Oct 1, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I disagree.
> I think both teams were below par.
> It was a good game,competitive but i was expecting a cracker.
> (I think the return leg will be.)
> ...



United were cracking towards the end. Beautiful one touch stuff from the entire mid/front line.

What a goddamn shame giggsy has never been able to show his worth on the world stage. He's gold.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2009)

gabi said:


> United were cracking towards the end. Beautiful one touch stuff from the entire mid/front line.
> 
> *What a goddamn shame giggsy has never been able to show his worth on the world stage. He's gold.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Discordia (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't believe Owen started. It would be bad enough otherwise, but when he's carrying an injury and Berbatov is on the bench? Baffling. United fortunate he had to go off, pretty rubbish until Berbs came on.

Carrick...how can one game destroy a player so completely? Confidence is just totally shot. Maybe the goal will help him, looked a little better after.

Vidic is getting exposed more and more it seems. Should've picked up another red.

Berbatov looked outstanding. Possibly his best performance. Think he's mostly been crap at United, so that's a proper compliment.

Rooney disappointing again.

Giggs is so classy. Wonder what will happen when the games are coming thick and fast and he just can't take it. He's providing an amazing % of their goals, great performances at his age. The game does seem to pass him by at times though, guess that'll happen more and more.

Pretty good performance from CL newbies at OT. Misimovic looks sexy. Hopefully we see more of Dzeko & Grafite in the other tie.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2009)

EH, Carrick looked good before the goal in the second half too, he was spraying about some nice Scholes like balls to the wings and was putting himself about alot more, I was glad to see the improvement cause his heads been somewhere else since Rome.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2009)

Rooney was far from disappointing just didn't have a blinder.


----------



## Discordia (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, when I say disappointing I don't mean _bad_, just not really very good. Didn't do much wrong, but didn't do much good either. Needs to be more consistently dangerous, as Messi/Kaka etc are.

Strange how Carrick divides opinions. Rob Smyth (who generally thinks Carrick is the bee's knees) over at the Guardian also thinks Carrick has been rubbish since Rome (including this game), yet many people think he's been fine, and had a good game this time. Who knows anything about football eh?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 1, 2009)

Rooney is as consistently dangerous as Kaka is, and I'd say he's as consistent as Messi albeit not as spectacular. Kaka has been dining out on his reputation for two seasons now, though he was in a old and increasingly senile Milan team, so this could very well change with him at Madrid.

Carrick I thought was a bit ropey in the first half and then got increasingly into the game in the second and in the end looked back to his best.


----------



## Wills (Oct 1, 2009)

I would not swap Rooney for Kaka, Messi or Ronaldo...the crowd tonight were mostly prawn sandwich munchers and I got the hump cos I would have got tickets if I'd known there was gonna be empty seats..anyway to many passes that went astray and some to the opposition... long passes from midfield in the first half that went nowhere.. but managed to overcome what looks like a decent team.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought Rooney was good. Some of the passing that Utd did was amazing. Giggs was very good, but I just don't think that Valencia guy is confident enough...  he's a good player, but needs to be more positive in his play.

Rooney is a constant threat and even if he doesn't quite manage a goal, he is a real team player.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 1, 2009)

Not bad assesments though Evra is a such a good footballer it is untrue, the best left back I have seen and think he has much to do with Giggs's performances of late, his touch and thinking are second to none, much like giggs...

Valencia I think will be a decent signing, seems to worry defenders and always seems to put a dangerous ball in, have not seen enough and will see how filling Ronaldo's boots affects him....

Decent result


----------



## Biffo (Oct 1, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Can't believe Owen started. It would be bad enough otherwise, but when he's carrying an injury and Berbatov is on the bench? Baffling. United fortunate he had to go off, pretty rubbish until Berbs came on.



I'm guessing he told Fergie he was fit because he knew Capello was there and he's desperate to get back in to the England squad. He was clearly not fit and off he came. Hey presto, Utd looked a far more effective and dangerous team without him.

So Owen is out for 2-3 weeks and another England game will pass him by. Kind of ironic that Defoe is out for a couple of weeks too and Owen could have had a sniff this time.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Oct 1, 2009)

Defoe is out too?!?!?!  I guess it will have to be Heskey & Rooney up front then.

Let's hope England manage to qualify for South Africa..... oh wait ..... we already qualified!   What an amazing luxury we have this time around.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2009)

Almost half time and Sunderland are still one up. Could be a late night at Old Trafford.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2009)

Sunderland deserver their lead.   Rooney should be off, Nani shouldn't even be on.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2009)

This is all good fun but it's playing hell with my fantasy team.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> This is all good fun but it's playing hell with my fantasy team.




still up to half and hour to play


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2009)

One of the most idiotic sendings off ever, that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 3, 2009)

How many minutes injury time will fergie need?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> One of the most idiotic sendings off ever, that.



For sunderland, i assume?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> How many minutes injury time will fergie need?



As long as it takes


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2009)

Kieran Richardson is an absolute twat.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2009)

It's Fergie Time!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2009)

Kuntz


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 3, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> As long as it takes


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 3, 2009)

Cock, on the 85th minute I thought, hmm, draw 5-1 should whack a quid on that, then remembering that finances are scarce, decided not to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 3, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


>



lol


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2009)

agricola said:


> Kieran Richardson is an absolute twat.


Hope Bruce borrows Fergie's hairdryer


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2009)

Hell of a game, though.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2009)

So an ex-United player gets himself stupidly sent off and United captain's brother scores an og right at the death


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2009)

No Giggs = Utd struggle.


----------



## softybabe (Oct 3, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


>


----------



## revol68 (Oct 3, 2009)

editor said:


> No Giggs = Utd struggle.



Now that is just silly and knee jerk, the more obvious issue was a team out of step with each other, not that odd considering the amount of changes, a Sunderland side in great form, with a striker who got a slight sight of goal and smashed it into the bottom corner and Foster getting bullied in the air by Jones.

Non United fans can be worse than United supporters in attributing everything, both good and bad to Manchester United, treating the other team as a non entity with no say in the game, they are just an obstacle.

In terms of tactics I think Fergie was a bit too expansive and left a lot of space in the middle for Sunderland to break into. Saying that Sunderland scored with their first real move towards the United goal in the second half out of hit and hope ball that Jones had no right to win and Foster no excuse for not.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 3, 2009)

editor said:


> No Giggs = Utd struggle.



i thought we were supposed to struggle without ronaldo?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/manchester_united/article6860457.ece


----------



## Biffo (Oct 4, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/manchester_united/article6860457.ece



He really is a prize cock. He would be better off giving a frank explanation as to why his midfiled was ripped apart by, of all people, the mighty Steed Malbranque.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 4, 2009)

What a fucking twat.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## purplex (Oct 4, 2009)

Its early season and a few fuckups should be expected. United have had a good run and played some good football, the odd shit game of football is to be expected, they were made to work hard on wednesday, were probably a bit mashed from that and never expected such a fight from sunderland, I suspect they mentally anticipated a walkover, complacency sets in when you have a good run of it against decent opposition. Its been an occasional problem for united for a while.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2009)

Could have done without that....cruising up until then


----------



## Discordia (Oct 17, 2009)

How's Owen been?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2009)

involved in both goals though not setting the world alight..


----------



## Biffo (Oct 17, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> involved in both goals though not setting the world alight..



Still level with Ngog for goals this season then (and played loads more minutes)


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Still level with Ngog for goals this season then (and played loads more minutes)




Ngog is a great great player


----------



## Deareg (Oct 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Still level with Ngog for goals this season then (and played loads more minutes)



level on goals, but ahead on points


----------



## rikwakefield (Oct 17, 2009)

Top of the table. Business as usual.


----------



## purplex (Oct 18, 2009)

They are quiet in merseydive this weekend.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Deareg (Oct 21, 2009)

through to the knockout stages with two games to spare, hopefully some of the younger players will get some experience in the last two games, and important players rested for the mickeys on sunday, we could have the pleasure of ending their realistic chances of winning the title, fuckin love it!


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent vicotry last night. With the pitch and the depleted squad I had expected a draw but we lookied solid and in control without being spectacular. Would be handy if Valencia continued to score on a regular basis....like Nani I think he is capable of it but needs the confidence. 

I assume Rio got taken off to save him for the weekend rather than because of an injury?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 22, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Excellent vicotry last night. With the pitch and the depleted squad I had expected a draw but we lookied solid and in control without being spectacular. Would be handy if Valencia continued to score on a regular basis....like Nani I think he is capable of it but needs the confidence.
> 
> I assume Rio got taken off to save him for the weekend rather than because of an injury?



Correct re Rio- I think Valencia could be a fantastic player, great pace and always seems to put a decent ball in....never going to be a Ronaldo though will do a decent job....


----------



## tom_craggs (Oct 22, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Correct re Rio- I think Valencia could be a fantastic player, great pace and always seems to put a decent ball in....never going to be a Ronaldo though will do a decent job....



Yes he looked a bit overawed early on but hopefully his confidence will build through the season.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 22, 2009)

Good performance, that.

I was expecting CSKA to be more challenging, to be honest, but they didn't seem to have much punch coming forward.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 22, 2009)

just watched the 99 final on dvd...still brings a tear to my eye...fantastic


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 23, 2009)

"Wednesday October 21st, 2009

Dear Messrs Benitez / Gillett / Hicks

To whomever makes the decisions,

I am writing to you on behalf of a fan run website dedicated to the greatest football club in the world.

We understand that Liverpool Football Club are going through a sticky patch at the moment but we wanted to take a moment of our time to lend our very public support to the beleagured Mr Benitez and say that “In Rafa we trust”.

Statistics show (probably) that Liverpool FC is the most popular real life crisis soap opera among Manchester United fans, particularly over the last 4 years, as fans flock in their droves to catch the 90 minute bi-weekly instalment hoping to see the latest comical catastrophe to befall their once proud neighbours. Admittedly it’s a little more dour without it’s two main cast, but the hilarious antics of the manager are unpredictable and so entertaining – what will he do next? Sell an integral player? Stage another ill-timed, ill-thought press conference? This is without mentioning the simply wonderful impact of the extras and props you’ve started to introduce to liven up the show in the absence of the main cast.

You will understand that in this current campaign trophies are a write off so a “change of the guard” as it were is unlikely to yield instant results at this stage – I implore you to do something for the rest of football and prolong the soap opera until it’s natural conclusion.

I trust you will make the right decision.

Yours faithfully,

All at Stretford-End.com

PS. Should my support of your current management set up be ignored and you dimiss of this regime, let me be the first to get behind the return of one Kenneth Dalglish whose recent management record is impeccable. Roy Evans is still available to form a “dream team”, I hear."


kiss of death I expect


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't worry...



> Rafael Benitez's job as Liverpool manager is safe for now because the club cannot afford to sack him. The Spaniard has four and a half years to run on the £4.5m-a-season contract he signed in March, so sacking him could cost about £20m.



I know, it's the Mail, but still. 

I'd still be _amazed_ if he gets the sack any time soon, though. Apart from anything else, who are they going to replace him with? Southgate?

I have a nasty feeling about this weekend, as it goes. Backlash...

Probably 1-1.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> just watched the 99 final on dvd...still brings a tear to my eye...fantastic


 From the beginning, or the 88th minute?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 25, 2009)

T & P said:


> From the beginning, or the 88th minute?



Whole way through...got a box set of the 68 final, the cup winners cup final and the 99 final...


we were lucky that night, though if ever a team deserved it for earlier performances and that....

roll on this afternoon....can't wait


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 25, 2009)

I appear to have invited all my mates who are Liverpool fans over, and they're coming... two United fans have just cried off.

This could be very bad!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I appear to have invited all my mates who are Liverpool fans over, and they're coming... two United fans have just cried off.
> 
> This could be very bad!



yeah you're either going to be a lonely object of ridicule or resentment.

I'm very nervous about this game, on paper United should win but I just can't see Liverpool losing 5 games in a row, it is unheard of and it's all perfectly set up for a Liverpool victory.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah you're either going to be a lonely object of ridicule or resentment.
> 
> I'm very nervous about this game, on paper United should win but I just can't see Liverpool *winning *5 games in a row, it is unheard of and it's all perfectly set up for a Liverpool victory.



Done it loads of times


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Done it loads of times



lol freudian slip.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

> VDS
> 
> O'shea
> Vidic
> ...



Nice and positive but that isn't a battling or very mobile midfield, seems like Fergie is wanted to go for possesion and to take the heat out of the game.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah you're either going to be a lonely object of ridicule or resentment.



Indeed. And in my own sodding home...!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL@ the beachballs being taken away by security


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 25, 2009)

Decent Sopcast stream here.


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2009)

good stream here http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch5.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

This game is calling out for a micheal owen late winner isn't it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

or maybe not, torres makes it 1-0!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

Fernando Torres!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

fuckin hell rafa looked abit dull there after the goal. perhaps his team have bored him to death?


----------



## Balbi (Oct 25, 2009)

Rio Ferdinand, he's brilliant he is.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2009)

I wonder if the ref will let them back in...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I wonder if the ref will let them back in...



seems like it, how was that not a corner?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> seems like it, how was that not a corner?



The utd players are whinging to him at every opportunity.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

Owen getting boo'ed, not surprised.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

Bye bye Vidic.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL 5 mins added on


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

Man U to equalise in the 10th minute of added time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Man U to equalise in the 10th minute of added time.



thanks to micheal OWEN.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 25, 2009)

Guess what Ferguson will talk about in the postmatch


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Guess what Ferguson will talk about in the postmatch



'not enuff stoppage time, waaaaa'

'vidic sent off, waaaa'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

mascherano off to!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 25, 2009)

Javier Mascheranoff


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

2-0


----------



## Balbi (Oct 25, 2009)

NGOG


----------



## nicksonic (Oct 25, 2009)

what a finish


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2009)

YYYYYEEEEESSSSSSSS  !!!!!!!! Fuck off Man U !!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

Balbi said:


> NGOG



what a name


----------



## agricola (Oct 25, 2009)

2-0 is the least that the RS deserve, Utd have been utterly awful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> 2-0 is the least that the RS deserve, Utd have been utterly awful.



Aye, i don't like liverpool but they deserve it, Utd were shit.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye, i don't like liverpool but they deserve it, Utd were shit.



No movement from the midfield, I thought Carrick and Scholes were a very dodgy selection, you'd have thought it would have been changed at half time when it was clear Liverpool were playing a high tempo game.

Carrick and Scholes are a partnership for playing Stoke at home, when teams are sitting parking the bus, it's not for taking on a three man midfield who throw themselves about.

Ah well atleast the KRAP campaign is back on track.


----------



## Discordia (Oct 25, 2009)

Why isn't Scholes in his pasture yet? So past it it's not funny anymore.

Rooney continues proving he isn't actually much of a centre forward.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

Ngog. David Ngog. A kid with a big future ahead of him. Like a young Michael Owen. 

Utd shown up again. Good stuff red men. Have some of that bacon face


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why isn't Scholes is his pasture yet? So past it it's not funny anymore.
> 
> Rooney continues proving he isn't actually much of a centre forward.



Scholes isn't to be put out to pasture yet, he can still do a job in certain scenarios, just not as part of a two man midfield against a three man high pressure midfield.

I'll ignore the Rooney comment as it's just plain silly.

The lack of mobility in in the central midfield made United very predictable as everything had to come down the wings with no runs with next to no attacking runs from the middle not to mention very little tracking of Liverpools midfield runs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 'not enuff stoppage time, waaaaa'
> 
> 'vidic sent off, waaaa'



For another rugby tackle.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> For another rugby tackle.



I wouldn't go on about considering Carraghers let off.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Utd were shit.



They didn't too badly, beaten by the much better team though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I wouldn't go on about considering Carraghers let off.



You can't, there were plenty of players back besides Carragher, no way was it anything more than a yellow.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

Dandred said:


> They didn't too badly, beaten by the much better team though.



Didn't create enough clear chances, liverpool defence was too good for them, question is though, can liverpool keep this level of performance through out the season?I doubt it.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Didn't create enough clear chances, liverpool defence was too good for them, question is though, can liverpool keep this level of performance through out the season?I doubt it.



It was the midfield where the game was lost, Liverpool's defence was left with very little to deal with because the central midfield was too detached from the attack and all attacks where predictably forced down the wings.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Didn't create enough clear chances, liverpool defence was too good for them, question is though, can liverpool keep this level of performance through out the season?I doubt it.



We will see.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

And another thing, just before Torres was played through I was shouting at the TV because Ferdinand had let him drift square to him, all I could think of was the frustration of hitting L1 in an attempt to gain control of him and force him to either get closer or to drop deep.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Didn't create enough clear chances, liverpool defence was too good for them, question is though, can liverpool keep this level of performance through out the season?I doubt it.



i would say it was more to do with united being shite than liverpool being anything exceptional


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i would say it was more to do with united being shite than liverpool being anything exceptional



I've already said utd were shit. Liverpool were still too good for them, nothing exceptional about it though.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I've already said utd were shit. Liverpool were still too good for them, nothing exceptional about it though.



agreed


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i would say it was more to do with united being shite than liverpool being anything exceptional



I'd say Liverpool really raised their game today and United got owned in the centre of the pitch. In truth I don't think the problem was the actual individual performances of United players but rather the very odd tactics theywere expected to work within.

A two man midfield of Carrick and Scholes in a high paced derby match up against essentially a three man midfield is just very very silly. The Carrick and Scholes partnership nearly got shown up against Sunderland at Old trafford to think it would work at Anfield is just baffling.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'd say Liverpool really raised their game today and United got owned in the centre of the pitch. In truth I don't think the problem was the actual individual performances of United players but rather the very odd tactics theywere expected to work within.
> 
> A two man midfield of Carrick and Scholes in a high paced derby match up against essentially a three man midfield is just very very silly. The Carrick and Scholes partnership nearly got shown up against Sunderland at Old trafford to think it would work at Anfield is just baffling.



i said myself at the start of the game we needed more steel in midfield, i really thouhjt that would be a problem, the forwards as well played too far apart and could not find each other with passes, as you said we lost it in midfield, sometimes i think maybe vidic and ferdinand are over rated or it might be just frustration

liverpool didn't need to raise their game by that much either


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i said myself at the start of the game we needed more steel in midfield, i really thouhjt that would be a problem, the forwards as well played too far apart and could not find each other with passes, as you said we lost it in midfield, sometimes i think maybe vidic and ferdinand are over rated or it might be just frustration
> 
> liverpool didn't need to raise their game by that much either



To be honest apart from letting Torres get inbetween and square to them for the goal I thought they did admirably well, especially as Liverpool constantly had players running in from deep that weren't getting properly covered by the United midfield.

Anderson-Giggs-Carrick would have been much more mobile, though obviously if Fletcher had been fit he'd have started.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> To be honest apart from letting Torres get inbetween and square to them for the goal I thought they did admirably well, especially as Liverpool constantly had players running in from deep that weren't getting properly covered by the United midfield.
> 
> Anderson-Giggs-Carrick would have been much more mobile, though obviously if Fletcher had been fit he'd have started.



i don't know, vidic got sent off because he was caught out of position, again, and ferdinand was shrugged of by torres far too easily, i know torres shielded the ball well but ferdinand looked as slow as fuck, unable even to make a token tackle, this is not based on todays performance, but something i have thought a few times last season and again this, fletcher was defo a big loss for us today,


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i would say it was more to do with united being shite than liverpool being anything exceptional





And the excuses come.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> And the excuses come.



more an admission than an excuse


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i don't know, vidic got sent off because he was caught out of position, again, and ferdinand was shrugged of by torres far too easily, i know torres shielded the ball well but ferdinand looked as slow as fuck, unable even to make a token tackle, this is not based on todays performance, but something i have thought a few times last season and again this, fletcher was defo a big loss for us today,



Torres is a fucking flying machine, get caught square onto him three yards off him and you're fucked, Ferdinand did well to even get alongside him, the problem wasn't pace it was his positioning.

Vidic was caught out of position because United were throwing everything forward to get an equaliser, it's always likely to happen and he did the right thingin taking down Kuyt, the only criticism that could be made was that his first yellow was uncalled for and that sometimes he needs to be a little less No Pasaran.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Ngog is a great great player





Ngog 3 Owen 2


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm surprised that you didn't go and hide for a week again revol68. 

I suppose that will be after we drub you again at OT


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I'm surprised that you didn't go and hide for a week again revol68.
> 
> I suppose that will be after we drub you again at OT



eh, I never hide dickhead.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> eh, I never hide dickhead.



not for 1 week after the 4-1?   

or are you talking about you sad looking cock now?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dandred said:


> not for 1 week after the 4-1?
> 
> or are you talking about you sad looking cock now?



i was on here after the 4-1 defeat, i was also on after the thumping by Barca in Rome.

the cock thing was a tadmore embarassing aye.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> i was on here after the 4-1 defeat, i was also on after the thumping by Barca in Rome.
> 
> the cock thing was a tadmore embarassing aye.



So why say you never hide? 

You have shown that you do


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyway



2-0 ha ha ha ha


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 25, 2009)

BIG DOGS COCK.....

What did I think.....two average teams who are both going to do f*ck all this year...liverpool deserved the win, utd looked poor, not impressed by anyone save valencia's first half and torres is class...

not that p*ssed off just not going to be good enough this year, would rather we win these games when it matter


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> BIG DOGS COCK.....
> 
> What did I think.....two average teams who are both going to do f*ck all this year...liverpool deserved the win, utd looked poor, not impressed by anyone save valencia's first half and torres is class...
> 
> not that p*ssed off just not going to be good enough this year, would rather we win these games when it matter



i am not nearly as pessimistic as you have been this season, we are not as strong as last season, i admit, but then again neither are any of our main rivals, and chelsea who i see as the biggest threat, as well as not being as strong, cant sign any new players, liverpool will not win it, today was the highlight of their season so let them enjoy it, all the teams are going to drop points and beat each other


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> and chelsea who i see as the biggest threat, as well as not being as strong, cant sign any new players,



Yeah they can. the ban has been suspended till at least the summer so they'll be signing several players in January most likely.

ETA: Don't think it's true to say they aren't as strong either - Essien was out for most of last season, and Drogba for a lot of it (and sulking for some of the rest).


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah they can. the ban has been suspended till at least the summer so they'll be signing several players in January most likely.
> 
> ETA: Don't think it's true to say they aren't as strong either - Essien was out for most of last season, and Drogba for a lot of it (and sulking for some of the rest).



i missed that, when was it lifted? i don't think they look as strong, but maybe thats wishful thinking


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i missed that, when was it lifted? i don't think they look as strong, but maybe thats wishful thinking



This week - it hasn't been lifted but it's been suspended until after they appeal, which won't be until next year. So they get the january transfer window and as they might not be able to sign anyone in summer you'd have to think they'll be trying to get some big signings in then. Although everyone will ask for silly money of course.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 25, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This week - it hasn't been lifted but it's been suspended until after they appeal, which won't be until next year. So they get the january transfer window and as they might not be able to sign anyone in summer you'd have to think they'll be trying to get some big signings in then. Although everyone will ask for silly money of course.



that will make january interesting


----------



## denniseagle (Oct 25, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> "Wednesday October 21st, 2009
> 
> Dear Messrs Benitez / Gillett / Hicks
> 
> ...



How true  LOL


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

denniseagle said:


> How true  LOL



I posted this yesterday on the LFC thread. Here it is updated after today:

Wins in first 200 league games:

Dalglish 120 60%
Rafa 114 57%
Paisley 113 56.5%
Shankly 106 53% 1+2ND div
Houllier 101 50.5%

Wenger 110 55%
Ferguson 87 43.5%

Not too shabby really is it?


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It was the midfield where the game was lost


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


>



basically 3 on 2 and Scholes can't be expected to do his own running ffs.

Still role on Old Trafford and Fletcher and Hargreaves, your high tempo game will be found out.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 26, 2009)

I refuse to post in this thread. Too many huns.


----------



## purplex (Oct 26, 2009)

In rafa we trust


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> basically 3 on 2 and Scholes can't be expected to do his own running ffs.



Macherano + Lucas = 3? It probably looked like that to the hapless Scholes but I can assure you there were only two of them. Where was the genius Anderson anyway? Any idiot would have picked him over Scholes yesterday.



revol68 said:


> Still role on Old Trafford and Fletcher and Hargreaves, your high tempo game will be found out.



Just like it was last season no? Look at the positives yesterday - 2-0 is much less embarrassing than 4-1.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I posted this yesterday on the LFC thread. Here it is updated after today:
> 
> Wins in first 200 league games:
> 
> ...



Wenger did manage to win the league inside 200 games in charge though.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Wenger did manage to win the league inside 200 games in charge though.



Slur Alex didn't though and look what happened after that. 

Benitez spent £37m this summer, the same amount as he sold players for. The £20m transfer kitty he was promised was absorbed by improved contracts for current players. That's why he forced to spend £1 on a 4th choice CB. The fact that the likes Ngog, Voronin and Kyrigakos (combined purchase price of £2m) are in the 1st team squad is because the club is skint. That £20m could have bought a quality CB and a decent striker but it wasn't forthcoming. Given that he is currently managing with one arm tied behind his back, Raf is doing pretty well.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Given that he is currently managing with one arm tied behind his back, RAF is doing pretty well.


 
I'm glad I'm finally getting the recognition I deserve. Being a player-manager for a n0n-league team, isn't easy especially on my shoestring budget but the owener has made some promises and I'm sure Bensham Old School will be playing at a higher level some day.


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Just like it was last season no? Look at the positives yesterday - 2-0 is much less embarrassing than 4-1.


 Not to mention *1-4*


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Slur Alex didn't though and look what happened after that.
> 
> Benitez spent £37m this summer, the same amount as he sold players for. The £20m transfer kitty he was promised was absorbed by improved contracts for current players. That's why he forced to spend £1 on a 4th choice CB. The fact that the likes Ngog, Voronin and Kyrigakos (combined purchase price of £2m) are in the 1st team squad is because the club is skint. That £20m could have bought a quality CB and a decent striker but it wasn't forthcoming. Given that he is currently managing with one arm tied behind his back, Raf is doing pretty well.



he spent 20 mil well last year....the longer he stays the better, best thing to happen about yesterday, will keep the mug in place which as a Utd fan is no bad thing at all


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm glad I'm finally getting the recognition I deserve. Being a player-manager for a n0n-league team, isn't easy especially on my shoestring budget but the owener has made some promises and I'm sure Bensham Old School will be playing at a higher level some day.



 Most people call him Rafa but he'll always be Raf to me


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Macherano + Lucas = 3? It probably looked like that to the hapless Scholes but I can assure you there were only two of them. Where was the genius Anderson anyway? Any idiot would have picked him over Scholes yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like it was last season no? Look at the positives yesterday - 2-0 is much less embarrassing than 4-1.



I said basically 3 on 2 because Liverpool played much narrower than United  and Kuyt dropped quite deep at times.

You're right about Anderson, I don't know why he wasn't playing, someone with mobility was badly needed in the middle for United. I'm frankly baffled that Scholes started with Carrick, I'd have put money on Giggs starting central at the least, Carrick and Scholes together is alright for playing teams that park the bus at Old Trafford, they aren't for mobile combative midfields as was obvious against Sunderland a couple of weeks back.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 26, 2009)

We were _shit_, yesterday. No drive, no urgency going forward.

Lost to the better team on the day.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> We were _shit_, yesterday. No drive, no urgency going forward.
> 
> Lost to the better team on the day.



Very dignified. I think Utd fans are beginning to get used to saying this now


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2009)

United fans singing 'Michael Owen is a red, is a red, is a red, Michael Owen is a red, he hates scousers...' 

Practically unthinkable before now


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheerio Gary.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 27, 2009)

Fuck fifa fuck dermot gallacher that werent a freekick never mind a sending off.


dave


----------



## Biffo (Oct 27, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Fuck fifa fuck dermot gallacher that werent a freekick never mind a sending off.
> 
> 
> dave



Bacon face thought it was a sending off so it must have been. Adam Hamill is ex-Liverpool so Neville was probably taking out his pent-up anger from Sunday's mauling at Anfield.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 28, 2009)

2-0 is a mauling these days? 

haha! Have a word with yourself


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2009)

Classy.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Classy.



Not likely to get anyone banned from Europe though


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Classy.



any stanley knives or darts used?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Bacon face thought it was a sending off so it must have been. Adam Hamill is ex-Liverpool so Neville was probably taking out his pent-up anger from Sunday's mauling at Anfield.



fuckin hell  you actually agreed with something fergie said  you are that bitter, i am surprised you didn't say it wasn't a sending off, just to get disagreeing with him


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Bacon face thought it was a sending off so it must have been. Adam Hamill is ex-Liverpool so Neville was probably taking out his pent-up anger from Sunday's mauling at Anfield.



His exact(ish) words were. He followed through and in todays climate that is a sending off.

I say fuck the climate, and fuck fifa. if you get the ball fairly cleanly and then take the man your all good.


dave


----------



## Discordia (Oct 28, 2009)

Right. Tackles which rely on getting the ball otherwise you break someones leg are dandy.

It was a dangerous tackle, dangerous tackles should not be allowed. Getting the ball has fuckall to do with it, and only idiot commentators even mention it.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 28, 2009)

I disagree entirely.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Right. Tackles which rely on getting the ball otherwise you break someones leg are dandy.
> 
> It was a dangerous tackle, dangerous tackles should not be allowed. Getting the ball has fuckall to do with it, and only idiot commentators even mention it.



it was a stupid tackle but there was never enough force in it to do any damage, serious or otherwise,


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Right. Tackles which rely on getting the ball otherwise you break someones leg are dandy.
> 
> It was a dangerous tackle, dangerous tackles should not be allowed. Getting the ball has fuckall to do with it, and only idiot commentators even mention it.



which was why United could have easily had a penalty from a more Euro style ref on Sunday, getting a slight touch on the very top of the ball doesn't a legit tackle make.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Deareg said:


> it was a stupid tackle but there was never enough force in it to do any damage, serious or otherwise,



it was a sending off.

touching the ball doesn't mean it can't be a illegal tackle just as a foul can be given despite no contact being made.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Classy.



Oh the fucking irony.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Oh the fucking irony.



it only be ironic if the fans had smashed a brick over some of the catering staff.

also apparently there were 4 United fans and 4 Barnsley fans scooped for it.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it only be ironic if the fans had smashed a brick over some of the catering staff.
> 
> also apparently there were 4 United fans and 4 Barnsley fans scooped for it.



I think it's entirely ironic for a Kopite to call anyone out for fan misbehaviour.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I think it's entirely ironic for a Kopite to call anyone out for fan misbehaviour.



Was kind of my point.


----------



## rikwakefield (Oct 28, 2009)

My dad had a dart thrown in his head by a Liverpool fan in the late 80's.

I think that may have been inspiration for the tatoo on his arse which reads "fuck all scouse bastards", with accompanying flames. What a prick.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2009)

It was my evil twin brother.







I love those two boys.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it was my evil twin brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


nambla?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> nambla?



Rafael is my favourite, he's the cuter stoner looking one.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 29, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it was a sending off.
> 
> touching the ball doesn't mean it can't be a illegal tackle just as a foul can be given despite no contact being made.



not disputing that, it was high and studs up,  just disputing the fact that the player was in danger of serious injury,


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Right. Tackles which rely on getting the ball otherwise you break someones leg are dandy.
> 
> It was a dangerous tackle, dangerous tackles should not be allowed. Getting the ball has fuckall to do with it, and only idiot commentators even mention it.


It has everything to do with it, If Carra meant it to be dangerous then why did he go for the ball?. Get a grip. No utd player, not even Carrick said a word.


----------



## Discordia (Oct 29, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> It has everything to do with it, If Carra meant it to be dangerous then why did he go for the ball?. Get a grip. No utd player, not even Carrick said a word.



Eh? I was talking about the Neville sending off. I don't think Carragher's was particularly dangerous*. Bloody risky defending, but not really dangerous. 

*going by my dodgy memory.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Eh? I was talking about the Neville sending off. I don't think Carragher's was particularly dangerous*. Bloody risky defending, but not really dangerous.
> 
> *going by my dodgy memory.


Oh ok, I thought utd fans were still whinging over the match at the weekend.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 30, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Oh ok, I thought utd fans were still whinging over the match at the weekend.



can you point out where any united fan on this forum has done any whinging?


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

I've watched and watched and hoped and hoped but I must say now Nani is crap.  He looks like he has no confidence, has a poor first touch at times, and is reluctant to take on his marker.

Saying this he'll probably bag a hat trick in the 2nd half...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I've watched and watched and hoped and hoped but I must say now Nani is crap.  He looks like he has no confidence, has a poor first touch at times, and is reluctant to take on his marker.
> 
> ...



Not watching the match atm but i agree, nani's done nothing that impresses me at man utd so far.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, same. He's gotta be on his last legs...

Not playing well, here, particularly. Just about on top, but no swagger or drive, and not a great deal of invention.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

I had big hopes for him as he did a wonder free kick and goal when he started at Man U.  I just get the feeling now he thinks the fans don't like him and he just doesn't want to be there.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

I think youse are all talking shit about Nani, he actually impresses me with his willingness to get on the ball and try and make something. His ball skills are essentially beyond criticism, and as for the claim that he is unwilling to take on his marker, sorry but are you watching the same match, he has repeatly forced Blackburn players into bring him down.

Making Nani the scapegoat for a United team having trouble breaking down a rbust Blackburn team parking the bus is just retarded.

There seems to be a bandwagon for bashing Nani simply because he isn't Ronaldo.

He was Uniteds best player in Moscow and I appreciate the fact he isn't scared to get on the ball.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

Chimbomba's all over Nani and has his number.  Nani has had some poor touches and shows NO enterprise.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Chimbomba's all over Nani and has his number,  Nani as had some poor touches and shows NO enterprise.



Chimbomba is on a yellow and Nani has won how many free kicks?

Nani has shown more enterpise than Valenica,Berbatov and Rooney, infact Rooney and Berbatov have both been poorer in terms of their touches than Nani.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

It's because Nani's dire form destabilises the team.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> It's because Nani's dire form destabilises the team.





Still great finish from Berbatov, only surpassed by Evra's perfectyl weighted through ball.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Evra is one of the best players in the Premier league.  He shows enterprise and is generally solid at the back but also likes his runs.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

Nani's playing in his best position right now.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Nani's playing in his best position right now.



If Nani had done what Obertan did he'd be put in stocks by United fans.

Everyone just seems to look for the slightest reason to get on Nani's back.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

That was a lovely ball in by Rooney


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely finish from Rooney from a good ball in by Anderson.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks linesman the decision might have been immaterial to the match outcome but it was important for my fantasy football Evra's clean sheet.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 31, 2009)

Better 2nd half, but still nowhere near top gear. Great finish from Berbatov, and another from Rooney.

For me, Nani's skill is undeniable, but his decision making and final ball are often poor. I hope he'll get it together and make the grade, though.

If the Silva rumours prove to be true, or Obertan continues to look decent (today's miss notwithstanding), I don't know how much time he'll be given...


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 1, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Better 2nd half, but still nowhere near top gear. Great finish from Berbatov, and another from Rooney.
> 
> For me, Nani's skill is undeniable, but his decision making and final ball are often poor. I hope he'll get it together and make the grade, though.
> 
> If the Silva rumours prove to be true, or Obertan continues to look decent (today's miss notwithstanding), I don't know how much time he'll be given...



Obertan showed more true potential to  be a genuine game changer in just 30 minutes, (could have had a goal and assist) than Nani has in whole season or indeed whole career.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe Reilly said:


> Obertan showed more true potential to  be a genuine game changer in just 30 minutes, (could have had a goal and assist) than Nani has in whole season or indeed whole career.



oh catch a clue.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh dear...

Some absolutely comedy defending in the first half.

1-2 down at home to CSKA, who look like a completely different side to two weeks ago.


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

Is that a third?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

And 3-1, straight away in the 2nd half.

Come back, Rio, all is forgiven.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

Definite penalty to United, ref books Fletcher.

This isn't going well.


----------



## mattie (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got the shittest webstream, so bad I can't even tell who's playing.  Anyone got a better one?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2009)

that is some shocking defending 3-1 down, just school boy shite.

shocking booking for Fletcher when he should have had a penalty though, that boy has no luck with refs in Europe, the blind fuck was looking straight at it too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2009)

have just got in and seen the scores my reaction was.......


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 3, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> have just got in and seen the scores my reaction was.......



saw a bet somewhere today where £1 on all the english teams losing would net you a grand and a half.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

3-2, Scholes. Been coming. 6 minutes to go...


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Nov 3, 2009)

Chelsea just equalized. So they may draw.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 3, 2009)

urb said:


> Chelsea just equalized. So they may draw.



they just got a second so may win.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

Injury time equalizer. Huge deflection on Valencia's shot. Really, really, lucky.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2009)

FUcking Yes!

They never fucking die you cunts!


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Nov 3, 2009)

Added time drama.... goals galore!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2009)

Knew that wouldn't last!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 3, 2009)

In utd's time added on of course.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Nov 3, 2009)

3-3


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> In utd's time added on of course.



Cal me when United get 7 mins to equalise against a beach ball.

So United qualified and Liverpool can't afford to drop any points tomorrow away to Lyon, life is good.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 3, 2009)

"I can't believe [the penalty decision]... *It's one of the worst I've seen in my lifetime*."


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> "I can't believe [the penalty decision]... *It's one of the worst I've seen in my lifetime*."



It was pretty shocking cos the ref had a perfect view of it and he didn't merely not call it but he booked Fletcher for diving.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

The ref didn't have a bad game, as it goes. But that was a _howler_. Thankfully, it didn't make the difference in the end.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 4, 2009)

Once again Obertan contributed more in 8 mins than Nani in the previous 58. Apart from an appreciation of space and how to exploit it, unlike Nani when Obertan beats a player, he appears to do so easily and as importantly he stays beat. 

We are familiar with the sight of Nani beating the same player twice to zero advantage, while inside players like Rooney and Berbatov beat the ground in frustration. Obertan moreover also releases the ball instantly and accurately, unlike Nani who either takes an age to make up his mind giving a defender plenty of time to intercept or does so far too quickly for a teammate and concedes possesion.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, Nani was pretty much hopeless again last night, I thought.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Joe Reilly said:


> Once again Obertan contributed more in 8 mins than Nani in the previous 58. Apart from an appreciation of space and how to exploit it, unlike Nani when Obertan beats a player, he appears to do so easily and as importantly he stays beat.
> 
> We are familiar with the sight of Nani beating the same player twice to zero advantage, while inside players like Rooney and Berbatov beat the ground in frustration. Obertan moreover also releases the ball instantly and accurately, unlike Nani who either takes an age to make up his mind giving a defender plenty of time to intercept or does so far too quickly for a teammate and concedes possesion.



fuck me you are a fucking retard.

nani set up Ownes goal for a start and there's a major difference between going on in the last ten minutes  into a team with Rooney and Evra pushing desperately for a couple of goals against a tired team and playing from the start, I mean to state the obvious the game became far more open, Obertan had Eva bombing past him creating even more space for him and giving him more options, not to mention Rooney dropping deep.

Sure Nani didn't have a great game but to make comparisons like you just did shows nothing more than a kind of analysis that would be sniggered at in Match magazine.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

"Set up". 

It hit him.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

I also think nani is very inconsistent and even at his best isn't really capable of being a starter at man united,

Obertan looks good thus far as he did while on the fringes at Bordeaux, fuck knows if he will end up being good enough but he is definitely challenging nani for a place in the side already.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

kained&able said:


> I also think nani is very inconsistent and even at his best isn't really capable of being a starter at man united,
> 
> Obertan looks good thus far as he did while on the fringes at Bordeaux, fuck knows if he will end up being good enough but he is definitely challenging nani for a place in the side already.
> 
> ...



at his best Nani could start in any team besides Madrid and Barca, anyone who saw him dismantle Arsenal in the FA Cup should not doubt his raw talent and potential.

Nani's problem is that it is just that potential and his inconsistency and decision making lets him down.

Obertan does look alright so far but these idiots rushing to proclaim him far better than Nani need to catch a fucking clue, they were probably the same retards proclaiming Nain the new Ronaldo 4 months into his first season and calling for Anderson to be fucked off back to Porto, knee jerk cunts.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> "Set up".
> 
> It hit him.



It was a flick, he had tried a few of them earlier in the game, of course if Rooney or Berbatov had done it everyone would shit themselves over it but cos it's Nani and there is a bandwagon to get on his back it's put down as a fluke.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 4, 2009)

revol loves Nani, revol loves Nani.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 4, 2009)

Nani is the new José Antonio Reyes. Only not as good.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

nah reyes always liked to shoot nani rarely does.


dave


----------



## tarannau (Nov 4, 2009)

Note the 'not as good' proviso...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2009)

okay i'll allow it.


dave


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 4, 2009)

Unlike most people on this thread, I was at the game last night. Nani was, for the vast majority of the game, absolutely terrible, only perking up a bit shortly before he was taken off.

As it happens, he's been poor for some time now. When Utd are firing on all cylinders, perhaps the team can carry one player whose form is not that great. In truth, Utd haven't been playing that well for some weeks now and Nani is often a luxury we can't afford. 

Obertan was very good when he came on, IMHO far better than Nani and he will develop into a very, very good, if not a great, player. He actually played on the left last night, despite being right-footed.

I wouldn't be surprised if Nani wasn't sold at the end of the season, with Obertan being preferred on the right wing. 

Obertan also had a great game against Barnsley last week, Man of the Match IMHO. 

happie chappie


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> at his best Nani could start in any team besides Madrid and Barca, anyone who saw him dismantle Arsenal in the FA Cup should not doubt his raw talent and potential.
> 
> Nani's problem is that it is just that potential and his inconsistency and decision making lets him down.
> 
> Obertan does look alright so far but these idiots rushing to proclaim him far better than Nani need to catch a fucking clue, they were probably the same retards proclaiming Nain the new Ronaldo 4 months into his first season and calling for Anderson to be fucked off back to Porto, knee jerk cunts.



'At his best'...LOL! One fucking game in two years and that against a less than interested Arsenal! In any event Rooney was man of that match. Nani is not as effective as Malouda, J Cole, Kalou, Arshavin, Rosicky, Theo walcott, Lennon, Petrov, Kuyt, A. Young, Wright Phillips...and so forth and how many of them are good enough for Premier champions?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

Joe Reilly said:


> 'At his best'...LOL! One fucking game in two years and that against a less than interested Arsenal! In any event Rooney was man of that match. Nani is not as effective as Malouda, J Cole, Kalou, Arshavin, Rosicky, Theo walcott, Lennon, Petrov, Kuyt, A. Young, Wright Phillips...and so forth and how many of them are good enough for Premier champions?



Malouda has hardly set the world on fire, Rosicky isn't a winger, Wallcott hasn't lived up to his ridiculous hype, Kuyt is a workhorse a less mobile Park, Young is very promising, Wright Philips is less consistent than Nani. J Cole isn't a winger either.

No one is disputing that Nani has shortcomings that he isn't living up to his considerable potential, what I'm disputing is the ridiculous band wagon of jerking knees that is ready to pounce on him at any opportunity and at it's stupidiest makes retarded comparisons to Obertan's 8 mins on the pitch last night.

Nani has shown plenty of potential in quite a few games for United and to listen to some fuckwit assert that Obertan is far better than him on nothing more than 8 mins against a shattered CSKA side who weren't so much on the ropes as slumped over in the corner is simply breathtaking.

Nani has also proved himself at an international level for Portugal.


----------



## aylee (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It was pretty shocking cos the ref had a perfect view of it and he didn't merely not call it but he booked Fletcher for diving.



I think the decision was wrong, but I can understand why the ref got it wrong without the benefit of a slow-motion replay.  Fletcher's feet came up together and he rocked forwards and to the floor suspiciously quickly.  There was definitely contact and Fletcher's feet were definitely taken out but he was certainly looking for the spot-kick and went down more easily than he would have done naturally.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

aylee said:


> I think the decision was wrong, but I can understand why the ref got it wrong without the benefit of a slow-motion replay.  Fletcher's feet came up together and he rocked forwards and to the floor suspiciously quickly.  There was definitely contact and Fletcher's feet were definitely taken out but he was certainly looking for the spot-kick and went down more easily than he would have done naturally.



Eh no if anything he didn't go down enough like a proper dive, instead he just had his legs swept from below him meaning he didn't have time to pull the old dying swan routine, he just hit the deck like a brick.


----------



## aylee (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Eh no if anything he didn't go down enough like a proper dive, instead he just had his legs swept from below him meaning he didn't have time to pull the old dying swan routine, he just hit the deck like a brick.



I'm not going to debate it with you .... there really is no point.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 5, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> Unlike most people on this thread, I was at the game last night. Nani was, for the vast majority of the game, absolutely terrible, only perking up a bit shortly before he was taken off.
> 
> As it happens, he's been poor for some time now. When Utd are firing on all cylinders, perhaps the team can carry one player whose form is not that great. In truth, Utd haven't been playing that well for some weeks now and Nani is often a luxury we can't afford.
> 
> ...



I think there is often is a significant difference in appreciation between those who actually go to games and those who watch it exclusively on the box. 

For one, it is easier to appreciate the vision of a player more. What is just as apparent is of course its glaring absence. In the same way players who play for the team stand out it becomes just as obvious who plays exclusively for (or in Nani's case _with_) themselves. 

Nani has a certain talent but it of the fairground variety - probably very good at keepy uppy's for instance. But if he wants to be _the _star player he would be better off finding another team - Middlesbro spring to mind


----------



## tarannau (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the fact that Revol thinks he's some kind of super pundit based on watching the Sky feed down the local pub, parroting what Fergie says and little more. It's tragic, delusional and more than a little funny. 

He's wonderfully angry and wrongheaded to be sure, but he's basically a  couch potato with little 
football expertise outside of the Xbox edition of FIFA.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I love the fact that Revol thinks he's some kind of super pundit based on watching the Sky feed down the local pub, parroting what Fergie says and little more. It's tragic, delusional and more than a little funny.
> 
> He's wonderfully angry and wrongheaded to be sure, but he's basically a  couch potato with little
> football expertise outside of the Xbox edition of FIFA.




Sorry find me where I have disagreed with the fact Nani's game is flawed and that he is struggling to live up to his obvious potential (something he seems to have less trouble doing for Portugal)?

My point was that making knee jerk comparisons between Obertan and Nani based on 8 mins against CSKA where United were being granted acres of space and had Evra on bombing down the left is actually the pinnacle of of hyperbolic media wankfests, the sort of shit you read from wankers on F365 who love a good bandwagon to jump on. A while ago it was Lucas getting it in the neck for Liverpool, then Nani and now Valencia is getting shit from the media idiots who seem to think there are two groups of players "world class" and "utter shit" with fuck all inbetween.

Against Blackburn Nani was by no means the worst United on the pitch in the 1st half yet he coped all the shite despite the fact he atleast was trying to make something happen and didn't shirk away.

You on the other hand are a sad cunt who follows no one other than Team ABU and the odd reach around to Liverpool.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 5, 2009)

How is someone a 'media idiot' for going to the games and making their mind up on Nani. Whilst you, it has to be pointed out, seem to make place huge importance on little more than watching carefully controlled match footage and what you read elsewhere

Tell me again who's the media idiot? You're a jumped-up self-aggrandising little nutsack at the best of times, but surely you can see the discrepancy there - there's no better way to see a player's movement and workrate than actually going to see them play live. And yet you're happy to puff out your chest and still pretend you know best.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> How is someone a 'media idiot' for going to the games and making their mind up on Nani. Whilst you, it has to be pointed out, seem to make place huge importance on little more than watching carefully controlled match footage and what you read elsewhere
> 
> Tell me again who's the media idiot? You're a jumped-up self-aggrandising little nutsack at the best of times, but surely you can see the discrepancy there - there's no better way to see a player's movement and workrate than actually going to see them play live. And yet you're happy to puff out your chest and still pretend you know best.



Going to games and making your mind up about a player is massively different form a poster on here watching the match on TV and making a retarded comparison between Nani and Obertan based on 8 mins against CSKA side on the ropes.

If you weren't such a fuckwit you might have picked up on that fact.

And just to point out 8 mins is not enough to make a proper comparison between Obertan and Nani even if you were watching the game from the United dugout.

From all accounts Obertan has bags of talent and the only thing holding him back was his mentality, I hope he lives up to this much vaunted potential but I'm not going to start making snap judgements because of his performance in 8mins against CSKA nor for thathis time on the pitch against Blackburn.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 5, 2009)

What a delusional, strange little fellow you are. 

I still love the fact that you believe that you're a better judge of talent and assessor of 'knee jerk' reactions than people who go and watch games and follow their team in person.

Based on what? Your extensive experience of watching the odd game on sky tv and listening to the pundits? Playing FIFA on the XBox? Reading the odd newspaper? Visited Manchester once and bought a pie? You're an angry little joke. 

Love the fact you've the myopic temerity to believe that you're above 'hyperbolic media wankfests' and ' wankers on F365 who love a good bandwagon' when in fact you're exactly the same - a aggressive gobshite who bases his (unbalanced) opinions from solely tv feeds, gossip and the odd pundit, hardly a comprehensive picture.

Jeepers, it's one thing being a plastic muppet of a fan, but it's another to criticise and think you know better than folks who actually get off their arse and follow their club, pretending that you've some special insight from the comfort of your sofa.  You're like a panto supporter.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Jeepers, it's one thing being a plastic muppet of a fan, but it's another to criticise people who actually get off their arse and follow their club, pretending that you've some special insight from the comfort of your sofa.



to be fair, im not sure you can call revol a 'plastic' fan. he's the most over-committed united fan on this thread...

what's your definition of 'plastic' anyway?


----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> What a delusional, strange little fellow you are.
> 
> I still love the fact that you believe that you're a better judge of talent and assessor of 'knee jerk' reactions than people who go and watch games and follow their team in person.
> 
> ...



*applauds*


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

no you're right 8 mins is time enough to start making definitive comparisons.

you might also want read back and see which poster i was actually replying to.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 5, 2009)

How is Revol overcommitted? He's a gobshite who mouthes off from the comfort of his sofa and little more. He'd probably get scared, trampled underfoot or go all bashful if he went to OT amongst real Mancunians, let alone do his cock of the manor act. The panto supporter tag seems fair - all mouth and little trousers.

If commitment's an internet connection and a local pub with a Sky connection then he may qualify. But fuck me, those are some low standards of commitment.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Also whilst seeing the match in the flesh certainly offers a much better opportunity to assess a player it doesn't mean it will actually be took advantage of, as evident by the many twats who were shouting 'Fergie, Fergie, sign him up' abour Tevez last year, or are you suggesting they actually knew better than Ferguson and Tevez isn't a rather overrated player whose short comings were covered over by his running around like a demented terrier?

May I also point out that many at Old Trafford were quick to write off Fletcher.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> How is Revol overcommitted? He's a gobshite who mouthes off from the comfort of his sofa and little more. He'd probably get scared, trampled underfoot or go all bashful if he went to OT amongst real Mancunians, let alone do his cock of the manor act. The panto supporter tag seems fair - all mouth and little trousers.
> 
> If commitment's an internet connection and a local pub with a Sky connection then he may qualify. But fuck me, those are some low standards of commitment.



You appear to think football, and football fans, are still living in the 1970s. 

United's arguably the most global football club in the world. As such (due to the wonders of modern technology) they have fans in every single country in the world. Some of whom probably know far more about the club and their present playing staff than some of the fans born within spitting distance of the stretford end.

'Plastic' seems a somewhat ignorant and out-dated term.. sorry

who do you support again btw?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

gabi said:


> You appear to think football, and football fans, are still living in the 1970s.
> 
> United's arguably the most global football club in the world. As such (due to the wonders of modern technology) they have fans in every single country in the world. Some of whom probably know far more about the club and their present playing staff than some of the fans born within spitting distance of the stretford end.
> 
> ...



He used to support Wimbledon but for some reason dropped them, even though AFC Wimbledon are their true heirs.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau's quite funny, really, because _his_ idea of commitment to football is barracking other fans on here about things that apply equally to his good self.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 5, 2009)

So what if they're a global club: Revol remains an deluded know-it-all regardless of worldwide reach. 

All those fans getting on Nani's back in Old Trafford - have they all fallen for the media bandwagon when Revol hasn't? 

I supported Wimbledon btw, and have been to the odd AFC game since. Not quite the same.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> So what if they're a global club: Revol remains an deluded know-it-all regardless of worldwide reach.
> 
> All those fans getting on Nani's back in Old Trafford - have they all fallen for the media bandwagon when Revol hasn't?
> 
> I supported Wimbledon btw, and have been to the odd AFC game since. Not quite the same.



And what about those at Old Trafford who don't jump on his back? What about those at Old Trafford who used to be never off Fletcher's back, or for that matter Giggs a few seasons ago or Berbatov's?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> So what if they're a global club: Revol remains an deluded know-it-all regardless of worldwide reach.
> 
> All those fans getting on Nani's back in Old Trafford - have they all fallen for the media bandwagon when Revol hasn't?
> 
> I supported Wimbledon btw, and have been to the odd AFC game since. Not quite the same.



Yeah it's not quite the same because they got shafted but it didn't stop real Wimbledon fans sticking with them.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2009)

Ironically, the stretford end's actually got the worst vantage point in the stadium IMO. I do actually think you can get a better perspective on how shit or not Nani is watching on a big screen in bangkok


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> What a delusional, strange little fellow you are.
> 
> I still love the fact that you believe that you're a better judge of talent and assessor of 'knee jerk' reactions than people who go and watch games and follow their team in person.
> 
> ...




Could be worse, he could be a bitter f*ck, with massive chips on both shoulders who doesn't support anyone yet is quite happy to slate Utd till the cows come home....not a coward I guess


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tarranau seems to be under the belief that attendance at Old Trafford grants a direct line to some sort of Platonic truth and as such opinions are homogeneous.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

gabi said:


> Ironically, the stretford end's actually got the worst vantage point in the stadium IMO. I do actually think you can get a better perspective on how shit or not Nani is watching on a big screen in bangkok



Yes behind the goals is a dreadful place to actually assess a match from.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You're like a panto supporter.


 
Oh No he isn't!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> And what about those at Old Trafford who don't jump on his back? What about those at Old Trafford who used to be never off Fletcher's back, or for that matter Giggs a few seasons ago or Berbatov's?



Perhaps not everyone sees all things the same way?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Perhaps not everyone sees all things the same way?



Was kind of the point.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Was kind of the point.



Yeah. Was kind of supposed to be supporting you... 

Ah, well. Never mind.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah. Was kind of supposed to be supporting you...
> 
> Ah, well. Never mind.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

I should have made it clearer.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I should have made it clearer.



It's my fault, if I'd been reading it from the terraces instead of off my pc monitor...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 5, 2009)

If we'd both been at the training ground at 5am this morning for warm-ups, this would never happen.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> From all accounts Obertan has bags of talent and the only thing holding him back was his mentality, I hope he lives up to this much vaunted potential but I'm not going to start making snap judgements because of his performance in 8mins against CSKA nor for thathis time on the pitch against Blackburn.



It is well documented that what was holding Obertan back was in fact his _back_ - a spinal problem - undetected at Bordeaux. Do try and keep up.

8 mins against the Russkies/second half v Blackburn/plus man of match v Barnsley should be more than enough for anyone who knows anything about football to see why Obertan offers true potential. He looks like a genuine steal after the fashion of Ole, Ronny Johnson, Cantona. 

The other part of those packages were Jordi, Poborsky, Dion Dublin. 

Most could see who was going to make a real contribution and who just didn't have it. 

How many seasons did it take you to work it out? 

Or are you still mourning the sale of Jonathan Greening?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

Well i've seen obertan play a good 20 games now and can say after careful research and various cousins crying to me about him being sold by bordeaux that he is going to be very good indeed. So there.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2009)

Plus he's brilliant in Footie Manager.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Plus he's brilliant in Footie Manager.



*makes note*


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

He was fucking useless the one time i bought him

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2009)

You've got nourish his talent with the right training, you useless twat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You've got nourish his talent with the right training, you useless twat.



lol


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

I spend ridiculous amounts of money on coaches on champman and have amazingly good training schedules.

He was just plain shit for me. Although was obviously quite young.

He bottled it, i sold him. I had arshavin, i didn't mind.


dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 5, 2009)

You can't rely on your coaches. Loan him out to an Italian team for a season, then a Championship team before you bring him to the first team. Anyway, you're shit.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 5, 2009)

Joe Reilly said:


> The other part of those packages were Jordi, Poborsky, Dion Dublin.



Poborsky bought on the back of an accidental dribble and an accidental chip


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 5, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Poborsky bought on the back of an accidental dribble and an accidental chip




Poborsky was a punt. I remember him bottling a 50/50 with Julian Dicks and I knew that would be that for Fergie.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 5, 2009)

No such thing as a 50/50 with dicks(other then when he was a red scouse) It was always his ball

I remember schmical shitting himself on the pitch once when dicks was taking a penalty against him. Dicks was great!!


dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 5, 2009)

Joe Reilly said:


> Poborsky was a punt. I remember him bottling a 50/50 with Julian Dicks and I knew that would be that for Fergie.



was class in Italy though, even as an old ún


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 6, 2009)

Joe Reilly said:


> It is well documented that what was holding Obertan back was in fact his _back_ - a spinal problem - undetected at Bordeaux. Do try and keep up.
> 
> 8 mins against the Russkies/second half v Blackburn/plus man of match v Barnsley should be more than enough for anyone who knows anything about football to see why Obertan offers true potential. He looks like a genuine steal after the fashion of Ole, Ronny Johnson, Cantona.
> 
> ...



Dublin I still hold won us the league after a late goal against Saints in 92/93 - first win of the season after a proper shakey start


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

Joe Reilly said:


> Or are you still mourning the sale of Jonathan Greening?



Johnny G, with yer hairband and your lovely tattoos*, where are you now (I know, West Brom)??

A great player, much missed.

*sniff*



*Couldn't think of anything to say about his footballing skillz


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Johnny G, with yer hairband and your lovely tattoos*, where are you now (I know, West Brom)??
> 
> A great player, much missed.
> 
> ...



Got a European cup winners medal....not many got that, though so does David MAy I spose


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

He didn't actually play in any European games, though, did he?

Wiki: Nope...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Greening#Manchester_United



> although he did make the substitute's bench in the 1999 UEFA Champions League final. He later admitted that he "felt a bit of a fraud" for picking up his winner's medal, having not played a single minute of European football that season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 6, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Johnny G, with yer hairband and your lovely tattoos*, where are you now (I know, West Brom)??
> 
> A great player, much missed.
> 
> ...



signed for Fulham in the summer. In fairness to him he´s been a lot more use than a lot of United rejects.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2009)

Now don't be knocking Jonathan Spector


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> signed for Fulham in the summer. In fairness to him he´s been a lot more use than a lot of United rejects.



Aaah, of course. Yeah, he always looked decent, but was never gonna displace Roy Keane.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2009)

Poor Spector though... one minute he's Fergie's bright young foreign signing, the next he can't make our first team


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, might have been better off signing Phil Spector, eh?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Poor Spector though... one minute he's Fergie's bright young foreign signing, the next he can't make our first team



a danm useful squad player though.


dave


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8346388.stm

Not great news, especially considering how poor we were at the back on Tuesday.

So, defender in January?


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2009)

Ashley Cole accidentally punching JT in the bollocks is by far the highlight of this game so far.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 8, 2009)

Should kick off now.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Should kick off now.



One does almost forget how deeply objectionable both sets of players are, though I did feel a tiny bit of sympathy for Drogba when he got booked for being kicked in the chest.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 8, 2009)

Disapointed, we were equally as good if not better than Chelsea today, but's that why they are looking like champions this year, not us.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 8, 2009)

Hopefully Evans gets a good ban after that. Takes some doing to be more shameful than Drogba, but he managed it!

Pity United are too rubbish to take even a point off Chelski


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2009)

Bonkers reffing performance...

Evans attemped to remove Drog's lungs with his boot and the chelsea cunt gets booked  Christ I usually have no sympathy for that shitbag but... that was a nuts moment.

Then he plays 4.59 stoppage time depite Alex appearing in need of a zimmer frame to get onto the pitch.

Look forward to fergie's thoughts. A totally undeserved victory, I think 0-0 would've been fair.


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Hopefully Evans gets a good ban after that. Takes some doing to be more shameful than Drogba, but he managed it!
> 
> Pity United are too rubbish to take even a point off Chelski



I dont think action can be taken as the ref noticed the incident and made his judgement. Which was obviously slighty incorrect. Bonkers reffing laws ahoy.

If he'd totally missed it then I think they could act after the match.. such silly rules


----------



## Discordia (Nov 8, 2009)

Eh, they should've had a penalty for Evans' assault, so they would've won fairly.

Pretty funny it was Drogba cheating to actually win it for them though. They can't complain, though of course they will.

ETA: There's definitely enough leeway for them to take action. It's pretty much only when the ref gives a yellow when he should've given a red that they don't do anything.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Eh, they should've had a penalty for Evans' assault, so they would've won fairly.
> 
> Pretty funny it was Drogba cheating to actually win it for them though. They can't complain, though of course they will.
> 
> ETA: There's definitely enough leeway for them to take action. It's pretty much only when the ref gives a yellow when he should've given a red that they don't do anything.



united should have had two penalties, that was a mad challenge by evans and an even madder decision by the ref


----------



## Deareg (Nov 8, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Could be worse, he could be a bitter f*ck, with massive chips on both shoulders who doesn't support anyone yet is quite happy to slate Utd till the cows come home....not a coward I guess



do you remember when he used to be an arsenal fan? you know a long time ago when they used to win things?


----------



## Discordia (Nov 8, 2009)

Deareg said:


> united should have had two penalties, that was a mad challenge by evans and an even madder decision by the ref



What 2 penalties? I only remember Terry shirt-pulling (they all do that though, refs never give shit for them), but that's cancelled out by Evans' assault.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> What 2 penalties? I only remember Terry shirt-pulling (they all do that though, refs never give shit for them), but that's cancelled out by Evans' assault.



the blatant handball by lampard, i think


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2009)

Deareg said:


> the blatant handball by lampard, i think



that was outside the box, and would have been harsh (though not using the definition of penalty used by chelsea in the barca game last year)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 8, 2009)

Deareg said:


> the blatant handball by lampard, i think



Was this when he had his hands up, looking the other way and the ball was hit into them?


----------



## Discordia (Nov 8, 2009)

That was like a meter outside the box, is why I didn't think of it. Talk about clutching at straws, eish.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't remember ever being so vaguely satisfied after a United defeat before.

United didn't deserve to lose that match and despite being the away side played the more adventurous football, they certainly put to bed the notion that their midfield would simply be overran by Chelsea's.

The biggest cheer of the whole game came when Evans wrecked that twat Drogba, even more laughter ensued when Drogba got booked, call it poetic justice for all the falling over the big lump has done.

Lots of points still to play for and a United team showing themselves as stronger than many, many commentators and pundits had assumed before going into the game.

Also special mention must go to Terry's little Jamie Carragher trick on Valencia.

Was impressed by Anderson, Fletcher (as always), Carrick (showed alot more composure on the ball than he has been during his slump in form) and Valencia, Giggs could have been man of the match if he had ever learnt to use his right foot, and Rooney mixed always looking threatenin with a few poor decisions.

p.s. Obertan looked good coming off the bench.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> United didn't deserve to lose that match and despite being the away side played the more adventurous football, they certainly put to bed the notion that their midfield would simply be overran by Chelsea's.


Dude, you had 5 midfielders. It would be pretty damn embarrassing if you can't compete in midfield with 5v4!


> The biggest cheer of the whole game came when Evans wrecked that twat Drogba, even more laughter ensued when Drogba got booked, call it poetic justice for all the falling over the big lump has done.


The person he assaulted is pretty much the only reason he shouldn't be banned for the rest of the season or so. He's no better than Drogba now, though.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> p.s. Obertan looked good coming off the bench.



It's when he gets on the pitch it starts going wrong then?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Dude, you had 5 midfielders. It would be pretty damn embarrassing if you can't compete in midfield with 5v4!
> 
> The person he assaulted is pretty much the only reason he shouldn't be banned for the rest of the season or so. He's no better than Drogba now, though.



It was basically man for man in the midfield, Giggs only marginally tucked in. Regardless, the point was that United looked the team far more in control and adventurous away to a team that were being hailed as far stronger than them.

Since this is the league, I'm actually happier that United looked the stronger more comfortable team and yet lost than to have sneaked a win whilst looking like they held on.

As for Evans, the lad is a defensive legend in the making, ridiculously calm and composed for such a young age, even my girlfriend comments on how statuesque he looks, sticking the odd boot in is no bad thing every now and then, and when it's against Drogba, well the only outcome will be cheers and laughter.

The second cheer went for Valencia going through Lampard after Lampard had got away with being all over him, a deserved yellow card no doubt but one I was happy to see him get, United have lacked a bit of bile in the midfield for a few seasons.


----------



## Discordia (Nov 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It was basically man for man in the midfield, Giggs only marginally tucked in.


If Giggs was marginally tucked in and (presumably?) Valencia not at all, then you should be disturbed at the inability of 2 wide players to beat one fullback (one not even a natural fullback).


> Regardless, the point was that United looked the team far more in control and adventurous away to a team that were being hailed as far stronger than them.


Eh, neither team looked in control for 80% of the match. Just passing and losing the ball constantly in midfield, creating zip at either end.


> Since this is the league, I'm actually happier that United looked the stronger more comfortable team and yet lost than to have sneaked a win whilst looking like they held on.


Well they looked somewhere about even, which I guess is a big improvement over their pathetic performance at Anfield.


> As for Evans, the lad is a defensive legend in the making, ridiculously calm and composed for such a young age, even my girlfriend comments on how statuesque he looks, sticking the odd boot in is no bad thing every now and then, and when it's against Drogba, well the only outcome will be cheers and laughter.


I agree he looks like a very good player. Which is why I find it a shame that he would be such a thug. The likely ban isn't much good for his team, either.

ETA: I do NOT have sympathy for Drogba :<


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh and btw Drogba went in to wipe out Evans on a ball he had no chance of winning fairly and ended getting fucked, I have no sympathy.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> If Giggs was marginally tucked in and (presumably?) Valencia not at all, then you should be disturbed at the inability of 2 wide players to beat one fullback (one not even a natural fullback).
> 
> Eh, neither team looked in control for 80% of the match. Just passing and losing the ball constantly in midfield, creating zip at either end.
> 
> ...



Sorry what two wide players, you mean Giggs and Evra, well Evra did bomb forward a few times and Giggs did get some space through some nice interplay and switching of wings he fucked it up 9 out of 10 times because he has no right foot.

Valencia was more concerned with Cole and did a great job of keeping him pinned back, infact I've never seen Cole so uninvolved in the other half in years as I did today, he also got in behind Chelsea a few times, on one occasion he was simply flopped on by that cunt Terry in true Carragher fashion.

As for Evans he's no thug, he just nailed Drogba in a situation where Drogba had planned on nailing him, he won't be banned.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2009)

Will Rio get back in that side, though?  Evans looks in much better form than he.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

agricola said:


> Will Rio get back in that side, though?  Evans looks in much better form than he.



At the moment the much bigger question is over when Rio will be fit, they still haven't isolated the cause of his trouble and if it is the lower back it will take some time.

Evans has shown himself as perfectly capable cover.

Also a solid performance from Brown today as well.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh and the most important thing for me today was the team performance. This is a team trying to move to a different system after over 3 years, with new players/ youngsters coming through and they put in a performance to be proud of against a Chelsea team that has been playing together for quite some time and has a lot of experience, even the change to the diamond isn't that great since they have always played with a narrow, compact midfield.


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 8, 2009)

bollox!


fair play to Chelsea

i think they'll win the league

Utd 2nd


----------



## revol68 (Nov 8, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> bollox!
> 
> 
> fair play to Chelsea
> ...



what are you on?

I actually have more faith in United's ability to retain the title after that game despite the actual result.

Chelsea are very far from the all that and a bag of chips they were being made out to be and United are quite some distance from being as is decline as they've been made out to be.

Anyway, it was always going to be hard to win the league 4 times in a row, there is a reason it has never been done before.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2009)

Pen on Valencia by Terry. The Jamie Carragher school of defending.
Rooney onside cos of Cole.
No way was that a free kick with Fletcher/Cole...

You can't beat a ref/linesman.

Drogba is dispicable.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Pen on Valencia by Terry. The Jamie Carragher school of defending.
> Rooney onside cos of Cole.
> No way was that a free kick with Fletcher/Cole...
> 
> ...



Fuck it, sometimes shit goes against you, the thing to take out of this match isn't 3 points but a big fuck off to the media twats who were wanking of Chelsea as the greatest thing since the sliced wheel and writing off United as a team in free fall.


----------



## aylee (Nov 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> a big fuck off to the media twats who were .... writing off United as a team in free fall.



Was anyone saying this? 

Anyway, I think United have (for once) a justified sense of grievance after yesterday.  All the major decisions went against them and were wrong - Terry pulling Valencia, or was it Nani, to the floor; the Rooney offside; and Drogba being ruled not to be interfering at the goal.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 9, 2009)

Funniest thing ever: Drogba twitching away on the ground like he was having a stroke delaying the game for 5 minutes, but strangely, him being just fine 30 seconds later when he was booked. Pathetic, pathetic cunt.

Awful refereeing a close second.

Shame, thought United played quite well on the whole.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 9, 2009)

revol68 said:


> At the moment the much bigger question is over when Rio will be fit, they still haven't isolated the cause of his trouble and if it is the lower back it will take some time.
> 
> Evans has shown himself as perfectly capable cover.
> 
> Also a solid performance from Brown today as well.



Agreed, the writing off od Rio recently has been way over the top. He hasn't been fully fit in a long while. If he gets back to even 85-90% fitness he'll be back in the side and we'll be strong becuase of it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> bollox!
> 
> 
> fair play to Chelsea
> ...



Utd 4th I reckon, when Liverpool get over all the injuries and Arsenal win their game in hand. Without Ronaldo Utd are looking pretty ordinary. No chance in the Champion's League against the likes of Real Madrid or Barca. The Carling Cup could well be winging its way to Old Trafford though.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 9, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Utd 4th I reckon, when Liverpool get over all the injuries and Arsenal win their game in hand. Without Ronaldo Utd are looking pretty ordinary. No chance in the Champion's League against the likes of Real Madrid or Barca. The Carling Cup could well be winging its way to Old Trafford though.



We would have to have a poor season indeed to finish behind Liverpool, I suspect that is unlikely. Agree Arsenal are playing well...will see if htey can sustain it throughout the course of the season.

As regard the champions league it's looking more open this year. Real and Barca are hardly setting the world alight themselves.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> bollox!
> 
> 
> fair play to Chelsea
> ...



Reckon chelsea will be fucked in jan.

They lose essien, mikel, drogba & kalou to african nations duty.

Not convinced they will be able to cope with that. 


dave


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Reckon chelsea will be fucked in jan.
> 
> They lose essien, mikel, drogba & kalou to african nations duty.
> 
> ...



they play a load of pish easy teams during African nations , Hull, Sunderland, Birmingham and Burnley can't see it making any difference at all unless they all come back injured, knackered


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 9, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Utd 4th I reckon, when Liverpool get over all the injuries and Arsenal win their game in hand. Without Ronaldo Utd are looking pretty ordinary. No chance in the Champion's League against the likes of Real Madrid or Barca. The Carling Cup could well be winging its way to Old Trafford though.



All the injuries!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Reckon chelsea will be fucked in jan.
> 
> They lose essien, mikel, drogba & kalou to african nations duty.
> 
> ...



Bighead Sturridge will save the day...or maybe not.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Pen on Valencia by Terry. The Jamie Carragher school of defending.
> Rooney onside cos of Cole.
> No way was that a free kick with Fletcher/Cole...
> 
> ...



A united fan complaining about referees decisions


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2009)

The39thStep said:


> A united fan complaining about referees decisions



I'm not a United fan.... But it doesn't stop it being forced down my throat on a Sunday in the pub


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...434_united_not_planning_to_put_poppy_on_shirt
Good on yis for not caving in to emotional blackmail esp comming from a fuckin shitrag like the DailyFail


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 9, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Utd 4th I reckon, when Liverpool get over all the injuries and Arsenal win their game in hand. Without Ronaldo Utd are looking pretty ordinary. No chance in the Champion's League against the likes of Real Madrid or Barca. The Carling Cup could well be winging its way to Old Trafford though.



No chance in the Champions League against Barcelona? 

As well as proving that the human eye can no longer be trusted (there clearly needs to be some technological innovation when it comes to ref and linesman) - what the dismantling of Chelsea's fabled midfield showed is how very different the CL final would have been had Fletcher been available. Ditto game against Liverpool. As it was with Giggs 'drifting' Anderson and Carrick, with Messi also dropping deep, Utd were badly outnumbered. 

Happily with Hargreaves coming back the absolute reliance on him as sole ball winner and box to box player will be ameliorated. Fergie now realises that Scholes cannot compete where the midfield is hotly contested. No doubt he will soon arrive at as similar conclusion about Giggs. He was easily Utd's worst player yesterday messing up in terms of delivery and decisions time and again. Where as every one else was 7 and upwards Ryan was a 5. 

Obertan looked instantly more threatning and had he been brough on at the hour mark Utd could well have had all 3 points. As it is the sense of injustice from  some many widely acknowledged bad calls will only fuel Utd. Hargeaves, will be like a new signing with his delivery from free kicks around the box adding to the goal threat. For me Berbatov needs to be main striker with Rooney playing off. When they switched roles against Blackburn the immediately looked like a real partnership, probably for the first time, and the team as whole immediately became more fluid. 


In my opinion Obertan can potentially provide the final piece in jigsaw. While on the opposite wing Valencia is very solid Obertain is an unknown quantity with Ronaldo type pace that can potentially provide that critical 'something different' especially effective on the counter attack.


This time last year Chelsea were five points clear of Utd the latter having I think drawn 3 and lost 2. 

Anyone remember where Chelsea finished?


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 9, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...434_united_not_planning_to_put_poppy_on_shirt
> Good on yis for not caving in to emotional blackmail esp comming from a fuckin shitrag like the DailyFail



"If the EU had said that Poppies were compulsary across Europe, do you think the Daily Mail would support that? Of course not, they'd be claiming that it's every Englishman's right to give to charity in private without have charity forced on them by Brussels. Pure cant. United were very respectful of the day and I don't recall the Mail's campaign against refs not wearing embroidered poppies" very true.... hope Liverpool don't wear them tonight either


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 12, 2009)

Heard on the BBC this morning about a supposed public criticism of Ferguson by Nani in an interview with a Portuguese newspaper;

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11667_5689465,00.html

To be honest this sort of thing always makes me slightly suspicious...especially when English press are intrepretted foreign interviews and using nebulous terms like 'mismanaged'.

However I am sure it will not have escaped Fergies notice and whilst I generally agree with revol68 that Nani has the talent to be a success and I have seen him put in some good performances I am not sure I have seen any of the 'spectacular games' Nani refers to in the article...this sort of stuff whether misinterpreted or not generally does not go down well...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope, especially not with Ferguson. He's shipped better players out... rumours persist he's interested in David Silva, too.


----------



## g force (Nov 12, 2009)

David Silva's very good but very lightweight - not sure he'd work in the Premiership.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 12, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Nope, especially not with Ferguson. He's shipped better players out... rumours persist he's interested in David Silva, too.



Agreed, although I suspect he will be more likely to accelerate the role of Obertan/Valencia rather than going for Silva.

I have not seen much of him but if g force is right then that ciuld be an issue. There are some lighterweight wingers in the premeirship who do well (e.g. Lennon) but part of the success of Ronaldo was his phyiscal strength.


----------



## g force (Nov 12, 2009)

He's in the Lennon style certainly but has a tendancy to be outmuscled at times. However that could be due to Valencia lacking strong midfield players to support him.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd head that, too. I have a feeling you mentioned he may not suit last time I mentioned the rumour. We're not exactly short of wingers, either (Park, Valencia, Tosic, Giggs, Nani).

I'd rather have Villa, to be honest, but I doubt very much whether that will ever happen.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 12, 2009)

you definitely be better off with a midfielder. That way you wouldn´t have to pick 3 whenever you´re playing a good team.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 12, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> you definitely be better off with a midfielder. That way you wouldn´t have to pick 3 whenever you´re playing a good team.



You need three playing against a diamond no matter how good your two central midfielders are, especially in the case of Chelsea where they played it with essentially four central midfielders, Essien,  Ballack, Lampard and Deco. Try 442 with wide men up against that and you better have cyborg versions of Keane and Viera in your team.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 21, 2009)

Watch Fletchers strike on MOTD tonight...belter


----------



## revol68 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah screamer from Fletcher.

I'd just like to point out that as I love Giggs he has been rather shite today and if it was Nani putting in that performance he'd be getting endless grief.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2009)

This is pretty comprehensive stuff.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice finish from Carrick and just as I slag Giggs he makes a great assist.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 21, 2009)

Is Valencia United's very own Frank Lampard?

Still good to see him willing to shoot, one thing I've always thought about United for the past 3 years is that they don't shoot enough, always trying to create the perfect opening.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Is Valencia United's very own Frank Lampard



Jesus revol, if you want to insult him fuck his grandmother or something - that's just uncalled for


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2009)

Christ, foster's hopeless 

Could've done better on the goal, despite the deflection. 

Should've been 2-0 there, the fool was sitting on his hands. Fergie's wrong on this one.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 25, 2009)

No added time??? Ref clearly not singing from the hymn sheet.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 25, 2009)

Gareth Southgate also not singing from the Man Utd ITV wankfest hymn sheet.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 25, 2009)

The kids are showing industry but little quality so far; Obertan has looked tasty so far and Park is doing his usual good job.


----------



## softybabe (Nov 25, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> The kids are showing industry but little quality so far; Obertan has looked tasty so far and Park is doing his usual good job.



They're not doing too bad.....is this Park's first game this season?....not seen him in ageeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 25, 2009)

Evra runs into defender's arm and tumbles having lost the ball; ref rightly says fuck off, ITV commentators insist it's a stonewall penalty. lol. Fuming Fergie dancing around the dugout. LOL.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 25, 2009)

Two awesome saves from Turkey's answer to David Seaman.


----------



## softybabe (Nov 25, 2009)

Their goal keeper is fucking ace


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 28, 2009)

Great result today. Little shakey in the first half but Giggs was stunning in the second. Incredible season he is having. Valencia looked more dynamic today as well.


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2009)

So, Ljajic isn't coming now. 

Shame. He was looking like a prospect.

...and doesn't bode well for Tosic's long term future.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Check out some of the unheard of names travelling to make up the squad numbers for Man U vs Wolfsburg.

Have you heard of them?



> 42. Magnus Eikrem
> 43. Matty James
> 45. Oliver Gill
> 46. Cameron Stewart
> 47. Oliver Norwood


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 8, 2009)

I've... ummm... read them before.

Oliver Gill is CEO David Gill's son. But he's there on merit, honest.


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2009)

Magnus Ekrem is pretty good in FM 09, at least at the Championship - Division 1 level.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Dec 8, 2009)

Man United seem to be lacking defenders and are playing "sloppy" according to Radio 5 commentator.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Dec 8, 2009)

Owen scores!!!


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 8, 2009)

This obertan looks mustard....not another Bellion as I feared


----------



## handy1 (Dec 8, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> This obertan looks mustard....not another Bellion as I feared



Absolute class to make the second


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2009)

urb said:


> Man United seem to be lacking defenders and are playing "sloppy" according to Radio 5 commentator.



The United defensive 4 was Park Fletcher Carrick Evra, so yeah to say it is 'lacking' is to put it mildly 

Could you imagine if Rafa had that sort of injury situation, Liverpool council would anounce a week of mourning.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 8, 2009)

urb said:


> Owen scores!!!




hatrick....nice


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 8, 2009)

Bastard leeds, was really hoping kettering would be playing you guys in the FA cup.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty impressive with just one actual defender.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, decent performance. Wolfsburg looked threatening after they got the equalizer, but we rode it out and put 'em away.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

Cracking performance by that other German team last night at Juventus
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8404180.stm
Wishfull thinking methinks


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 9, 2009)

Supposedly, we've been linked with showing an interest in him. Crisis cover, innit.

Pre-Owen, I'd have been "Naah", but Fergie doesn't seem keen to splash out at the moment. Which I can sort of understand, any link to United will automatically inflate the price...

(waits for queues of people saying we're broke)

Whether or not he can still play at that pace remains to be seen.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> Supposedly, we've been linked with showing an interest in him. Crisis cover, innit.
> 
> Pre-Owen, I'd have been "Naah", but Fergie doesn't seem keen to splash out at the moment. Which I can sort of understand, any link to United will automatically inflate the price...
> 
> ...


Hey we'll give you Sylvestre back


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 9, 2009)

Player share?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 9, 2009)

I read that Man U were thinking about getting Sol Campbell on loan


----------



## strung out (Dec 9, 2009)

on loan from who?

the story was posted up there btw


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> on loan from who?


The nut house or Hollywood, depending on who you're talking to (the psychiatrist or him).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 10, 2009)

yes, it wouldn't be a loan really would it.  OK, on a short term contract


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll drink a can of super malt if Campbell joins Man United.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 10, 2009)

Make it a six pack, you soft wee shite.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 10, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'll drink a can of super malt if Campbell joins Man United.



I'm not sure how this is a forfeit?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 10, 2009)

It's not, he's celebrating!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2009)

Just occurred to me that the United kids deliver more than the more hyped Arse ones.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 10, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I read that Man U were thinking about getting Sol Campbell on loan



 Clearly Fergie doesn't wanna lose out on the 'Stupidest signing of the season award' and realises following Benitez buying Kyrgiatos he's got some way to go.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2009)

stupid dogbot said:


> I'm not sure how this is a forfeit?



It tastes like off Guinness with half a ton of sugar, it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Super Malt is rank.


----------



## g force (Dec 10, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Just occurred to me that the United kids deliver more than the more hyped Arse ones.



How so? On the basis on two games in the CL


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2009)

g force said:


> How so? On the basis on two games in the CL



Carling cup too, but mostly that they just get the fuck on with it without the wank fest from the media that we are constantly bombarded with everytime Arsenal put out the youngsters.

Still if anything it's to the benefit of United's kids.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 10, 2009)

g force said:


> How so? On the basis on two games in the CL



The Arsenal ones been hyped for several seasons now. I'm wondering if this season's batch are going to be any different.

Meanwhile United just seem to blood  Evans and the like with such little fuss.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 11, 2009)

Ferguson says he's not signing Campbell, no matter how much Sol wants to come:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8404180.stm

"Campbell was a great player. But he is not a player we are thinking about bringing to United."

Was.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 11, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> The Arsenal ones been hyped for several seasons now. I'm wondering if this season's batch are going to be any different.
> 
> Meanwhile United just seem to blood  Evans and the like with such little fuss.



you´re joking aren´t you? Manchester United´s 1st team at the weekend had a grand total of two players who´ve come through the ranks in the last decade, one of whom still doesn´t really know if he has a future at the club, and could just as easily be another Greening or Richardson. 

Arsenal had 5 against Stoke. And another 2 came off the bench.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> you´re joking aren´t you? Manchester United´s 1st team at the weekend had a grand total of two players who´ve come through the ranks in the last decade, one of whom still doesn´t really know if he has a future at the club, and could just as easily be another Greening or Richardson.
> 
> Arsenal had 5 against Stoke. And another 2 came off the bench.



let's see which of those seven players win in their careers


----------



## mattie (Dec 11, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> let's see which of those seven players win in their careers




I think you may have started that sentence with one question in mind and finished it with another.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 11, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> you´re joking aren´t you? Manchester United´s 1st team at the weekend had a grand total of two players who´ve come through the ranks in the last decade, one of whom still doesn´t really know if he has a future at the club, and could just as easily be another Greening or Richardson.
> 
> Arsenal had 5 against Stoke. And another 2 came off the bench.



Mind you, our 2nd string won in Europe this week... And in the Carling Cup.

How'd Arsenal's get on?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2009)

mattie said:


> I think you may have started that sentence with one question in mind and finished it with another.




anyway I meant nine players 2 from Utd and 7 from Arse

anyway I'm well sad that Michael Johnson seems to be injured again..we'll just have to hope Ireland returns to form but MJ was always the better prospect. Still, we have SuperWeiss to come through.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> you´re joking aren´t you? Manchester United´s 1st team at the weekend had a grand total of two players who´ve come through the ranks in the last decade, one of whom still doesn´t really know if he has a future at the club, and could just as easily be another Greening or Richardson.
> 
> Arsenal had 5 against Stoke. And another 2 came off the bench.



Fletcher and Gibson alongside older products of the youth set up like Scholes, Giggs, Neville and Brown.

Consider alongside that the fact Evans and the two Da Silvas are injured, Welbeck was being rested for Europe/

The point is that the United players step into the team and do their job without all the cooing about them being kids.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Fletcher and Gibson alongside older products of the youth set up like Scholes, Giggs, Neville and Brown.
> 
> Consider alongside that the fact Evans and the two Da Silvas are injured, Welbeck was being rested for Europe/
> 
> The point is that the United players step into the team and do their job without all the cooing about them being kids.



that´s because most of them aren´t that special. Of the first team regulars at Man United the sum total of the last 10 years has been one midfield grafter, and if we´re being generous one good centre half. 

If Fletcher and Evans were at Arsenal no-one would´ve cooed about them either. 

(oh, and Wellbeck, Gibson and Macheda have all had a ridiculous amount of hype too)


----------



## revol68 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> that´s because most of them aren´t that special. Of the first team regulars at Man United the sum total of the last 10 years has been one midfield grafter, and if we´re being generous one good centre half.
> 
> If Fletcher and Evans were at Arsenal no-one would´ve cooed about them either.
> 
> (oh, and Wellbeck, Gibson and Macheda have all had a ridiculous amount of hype too)



I dunno I'd have thought a midfielder like Fletcher is exactly what Arsenal are crying out for, especially since youse witnessed him put little Fabergas in his pocket twice in the Champions league last year.

As for Evans well again I'd have thought you would have been crying out for a defender who can actually defend, maybe if Arsenal had Evans against Chelsea Drogba wouldn't have tore them a new arsehole.

The idea that United's young players coming through wouldn't stand out at Arsenal is hilarious, yeah they manage to make an impact at a team who have won the league 3 years in a row, reached 2 champions league finals (winning one) and of course have won a kiddies carling cup.

What was the last trophy Arsenal won, was it an FA Cup back in 2005 that they undeservedly stole on penalties after having about one shot on goal for 120 mins?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I dunno I'd have thought a midfielder like Fletcher is exactly what Arsenal are crying out for, especially since youse witnessed him put little Fabergas in his pocket twice in the Champions league last year.
> 
> As for Evans well again I'd have thought you would have been crying out for a defender who can actually defend, maybe if Arsenal had Evans against Chelsea Drogba wouldn't have tore them a new arsehole.
> 
> ...



I´m not an Arsenal fan. 

I´m not even saying that Fletcher and Evans aren´t good players - just that they´re aren´t the type of player that anyone is going to get excited about when they´re teenagers. 

But 2 players in 10 years is not an impressive academy for a club the size of Man U.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 11, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> I´m not an Arsenal fan.
> 
> I´m not even saying that Fletcher and Evans aren´t good players - just that they´re aren´t the type of player that anyone is going to get excited about when they´re teenagers.
> 
> But 2 players in 10 years is not an impressive academy for a club the size of Man U.



You seem to be forgetting O'Shea, a reliable if unspectacular regular for United.

The other matter is that they are players who have came through the academy and made it at United, objectively the best team in England for the past 20 years, plenty of other players have came through the academy and went on to other teams. 

Also the Da Silva twins look mighty impressive.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> You seem to be forgetting O'Shea, a reliable if unspectacular regular for United.
> 
> The other matter is that they are players who have came through the academy and made it at United, objectively the best team in England for the past 20 years, plenty of other players have came through the academy and went on to other teams.
> 
> Also the Da Silva twins look mighty impressive.



the footballing world is grateful for Robbie Savage and Lee Martin.

Oh, fuck. How bad is fucking Lee Martin. Thanks for that one. You arseholes.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 12, 2009)

That cheating bastard Rooney just cost me fantasy dream league points by making such a fuck awful dive that the ref couldn't fail to book him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Such a dive that was  loving this game atm.


----------



## aylee (Dec 12, 2009)

come on villa!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 12, 2009)

tarannau said:


> That cheating bastard Rooney just cost me fantasy dream league points by making such a fuck awful dive that the ref couldn't fail to book him.



Feeling a bit better about not making him fantasy capt now. If he could just get himself sent off...


----------



## Diamond (Dec 12, 2009)

Good game this.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2009)

lol@'sir' alex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Great game,deserved win for villa.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh my.   Chelsea the winners there.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lol@'sir' alex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is he moaning about the refs?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Is he moaning about the refs?



Was moaning at the 4th official for something, not enough time added on for his liking im guessing.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 12, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Also the Da Silva twins look mighty impressive.



Players bought at 18 are not youth products.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Was moaning at the 4th official for something, not enough time added on for his liking im guessing.



Moaning 'Ahcumfaegovan' but don't wanna stay here cunt!!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Players bought at 18 are not youth products.



someone should tell that to those wanking off the Arsenal brats.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 12, 2009)

revol68 said:


> someone should tell that to those wanking off the Arsenal brats.



I'd rather tell it to you. Thank you for admitting to being wrong.


----------



## UTJF (Dec 12, 2009)

Ferguson wants added time revamp 

hehe, what a bad loser!


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Is he moaning about the refs?


Do bears etc?,is the Pope etc?


----------



## Deareg (Dec 13, 2009)

UTJF said:


> Ferguson wants added time revamp
> 
> hehe, what a bad loser!



yeah, but what a great winner


----------



## UTJF (Dec 13, 2009)

Well... yeah, I can't deny that SAF's an exceptional manager, but even most the Man U fans I know agree he's a twat.


----------



## purplex (Dec 13, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> I´m not an Arsenal fan.
> 
> I´m not even saying that Fletcher and Evans aren´t good players - just that they´re aren´t the type of player that anyone is going to get excited about when they´re teenagers.
> 
> But 2 players in 10 years is not an impressive academy for a club the size of Man U.



Considering the standard United play at, consistently, year in, year out, they certainly do better than most. We have a long history of bringing players through. Its easier to do if you're a smaller club.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 13, 2009)

UTJF said:


> Well... yeah, I can't deny that SAF's an exceptional manager, but even most the Man U fans I know agree he's a twat.



i have never in my life met a united fan who thought fergie was a twat

eta. i exagerate there, years ago there were probably quite a few before the glory years, but most football fans act like twats half the time anyway, just look at arsenal fans now and liverpool fans last season booing them off the night they went top of the table because they only drew at home


----------



## agricola (Dec 15, 2009)

Wolves make *ten* changes from the team that beat Spurs at the weekend.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 15, 2009)

Deareg said:


> i have never in my life met a united fan who thought fergie was a twat
> 
> eta. i exagerate there, years ago there were probably quite a few before the glory years, but most football fans act like twats half the time anyway, just look at arsenal fans now and liverpool fans last season booing them off the night they went top of the table because they only drew at home



I knew and grew up with plenty who thought he was an utter twat for a good few years.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 15, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I knew and grew up with plenty who thought he was an utter twat for a good few years.



after the first few years, i dont think you would find too many from 92/93 onwards, apart from probably a few of the glory hunters who didn't remember before then


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 15, 2009)

Deareg said:


> after the first few years, i dont think you would find too many from 92/93 onwards, apart from probably a few of the glory hunters who didn't remember before then



Possibly even earlier. I grew up 25 miles from OT, plenty of mates were/are Man United, they hated him.... The ECWC win in 1991 mellowed a good few of them mind..... Save for his acquiescence to the Glazers I have little doubt the vast vast majority of Man United fans, rightly frankly, are rather fond of him.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 18, 2009)

AC in the champions league....should do them though wouldn't have picked it


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 18, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2009)

First time Beckham will play against Man Utd?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> First time Beckham will play against Man Utd?



Just thinking that too.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Scholes booked 7 mins in, who wants sweepstakes on when he walks?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Scholes booked 7 mins in, who wants sweepstakes on when he walks?



Or get subbed after that.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

ffs Scholes!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Or get subbed after that.



shocking balls up with all his experience, especially infront of such a makeshift defence.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

what a dire performance, none of them seem to know where they are meant to be playing and there seems to be a nervousness about making runs forward so the passing has been the most static I've seen from United in years, it also might explain the amount of retarded long shots as next to no one seems willing to make runs in behind Fulham.

the patch work defensive line up and formation might save them from the worst of the hair dryer but they need to sort it out.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> what a dire performance, none of them seem to know where they are meant to be playing and there seems to be a nervousness about making runs forward so the passing has been the most static I've seen from United in years, it also might explain the amount of retarded long shots as next to no one seems willing to make runs in behind Fulham.
> 
> the patch work defensive line up and formation might save them from the worst of the hair dryer but they need to sort it out.



Got a link? I need cheering up.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Got a link? I need cheering up.



Here it's on Veetle, you might need to install the Veetle plug in, it's a piece of piss.


http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=4b29ff1263c10


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 19, 2009)

2-0


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

cheered up yet?

FFS!

This defensive injury crisis is all very amusing when we are winning but it's a pain in the hole today!


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Here it's on Veetle, you might need to install the Veetle plug in, it's a piece of piss.
> 
> 
> http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=4b29ff1263c10



Not used this before, good quality stream.


----------



## Discordia (Dec 19, 2009)

I find it so strange how teams like United and Arsenal can have huge squads and yet they ALL seem to get injured. Go figure.

Bizarrely awful performance so far.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I find it so strange how teams like United and Arsenal can have huge squads and yet they ALL seem to get injured. Go figure.
> 
> Bizarrely awful performance so far.



What's stranger is that they are all defenders, I really can't remember an injury crisis like this at United in all my years following them, it's as frustrating as the fucking 5 foreigners rule was back in the 90's.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Lou Macari's dour as fuck tones aren't making this any less depressing.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> cheered up yet?
> 
> FFS!
> 
> This defensive injury crisis is all very amusing when we are winning but it's a pain in the hole today!



Cheers Revol. I'm new to Veetle too. Looks good.

Good team Fulham


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Veetles great.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 19, 2009)

Ta for link revol


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Fuck this 3 at the back shit, switch to 4 and get Fabio on and Fletcher in the middle, send Schole's to check the Oldham result on Sky Sports.

Also why isn't Berbatov playing.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I find it so strange how teams like United and Arsenal can have huge squads and yet they ALL seem to get injured. Go figure.
> 
> Bizarrely awful performance so far.



They do play a lot more games than anyone else.

But I think it's also useful to think of a sort of cumulative injury concept for each squad. As in, in terms of probability each new injury increases the likelihood of another injury and this can roll over from season to season. Especially at Arsenal I think you are seeing the accumulation of many seasons of injuries.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Fuck this 3 at the back shit, switch to 4 and get Fabio on and Fletcher in the middle, send Schole's to check the Oldham result on Sky Sports.
> 
> *Also why isn't Berbatov playing*.



Because he's rubbish/not interested.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Because he's rubbish/not interested.



He;s quality and exactly the person to bring some creativity to the build up play and atleast he can hold a ball up and play others in.


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

after seeing this performance today, mick mccarthy will be kicking himself


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Scholes gets to stay on, fair enough he might pick up with Fletcher beside him.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

Rooney has been pish for the past few weeks.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

United are dire. They just don't look interested.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2009)

Chelsea are going to be laughing, as while Man U had to play a resurgent Fulham and Liverpool played a Portsmouth side who have more bite to them than their league position suggests, we are going to be absolutely raped by Chelsea tomorrow


----------



## mattie (Dec 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Chelsea are going to be laughing, as while Man U had to play a resurgent Fulham and Liverpool played a Portsmouth side who have more bite to them than their league position suggests, we are going to be absolutely raped by Chelsea tomorrow



I'll count it as a win if we lose by less than 4.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

fulham 3-0


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

3-0


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

zamora for england! would be the first ex-gashead in an england shirt since nigel martyn


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 19, 2009)

snigger


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

fuck this shit.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2009)

Still a top 4 team?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Still a top 4 team?



Obviously, though at present United don't even have a Championship defence.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 19, 2009)

At least the United fans won't have a long, miserable journey home.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought nothing would cheer me up after our dismal display against Pompey. How wrong I was.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> zamora for england! would be the first ex-gashead in an england shirt since nigel martyn





There was a time when I thought it wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## strung out (Dec 19, 2009)

well he's in form, scoring goals and could play the target man/playing the other striker in role quite well. why not?!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 19, 2009)

what's the thinking behind playing midfielders out of position rather than youngsters? Managers seem to do this a lot. I would have thought you´re more likely to be surprised by a reserve centre half turning out to be up to the job than a midfielder magically discovering that he's missed his calling...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2009)

Blimey!! 

Missed all the footy yesterday, almost wish I had got a ticket for this one!!


----------



## g force (Dec 20, 2009)

Well Fergi'es only got himself to blame....a squad lacking defenders is his problem and of his doing.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 20, 2009)

g force said:


> Well Fergi'es only got himself to blame....a squad lacking defenders is his problem and of his doing.



the squad wasn't lacking defenders until they all got injured, 8 defenders is not lacking


----------



## revol68 (Dec 20, 2009)

g force said:


> Well Fergi'es only got himself to blame....a squad lacking defenders is his problem and of his doing.



to be fair it is a mental injury crisis, the worst and weirdist I can remember in all his time at the club, does make you wonder what is going on in training though, is Scholes given free reign in tackling defenders?


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 20, 2009)

g force said:


> Well Fergi'es only got himself to blame....a squad lacking defenders is his problem and of his doing.



Sorry complete nonsense. 8 defenders out...I am not whinging about it...unlucky but hardly down to a lack of defensive sqaud depth.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

this is a good game, isn't it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> this is a good game, isn't it?



Only started watching in the 2nd half but yes, it is.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Only started watching in the 2nd half but yes, it is.



Leeds have had the chances to have this dead and buried too (although in fairness, Man U have missed some sitters...)


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Leeds wanted it more,deserved it too.We need Fergie time


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

5 mins added on, wtf. This game has flown by, dunno where they came from.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 5 mins added on, wtf. This game has flown by, dunno where they came from.



are you mental there has been loads of stoppages and Leeds have been time wasting all half.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2010)

From the BBC website: 



> We're into stoppage time. There will be five minutes of it. Fergie is furious about everything.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

fuckin hell how did leeds survive.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> fuckin hell how did leeds survive.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

5 mins gone....how long now....


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

fucking gutted


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 3, 2010)

Another poor performance. So many games this year weve had no ideas, invention or creativity. Outplayed overall today and Leeds deserved it. Shocking.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

love it


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 5 mins gone....how long now....



if we play another hour we wont score


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

haha. brilliant.


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)

Leeds fans justifiably going mental. Great great win for them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 3, 2010)

United showing their true class.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

fantastic. One upset all weekend, and it was the big one


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Well played Leeds.
Cracking cup tie.

Can't stop laughing


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

NVP said:


> Leeds fans justifiably going mental. Great great win for them.



indeed. what a day for a leeds fan.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 3, 2010)

Get in here !! Well done Leeds !!  Best Wishes Stoke City FC


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 3, 2010)

Fergie post-match comment prediction: "referee was shit - penalty *cries*"


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fergie post-match comment prediction: "referee was shit - penalty *cries*"



yep. Nevermind that his strikers missed a load of chances laid on a plate for 'em


----------



## gabi (Jan 3, 2010)

Great game... United were fucking toothless though. Bit of a concern for the real competition.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fergie post-match comment prediction: "referee was shit - penalty *cries*"



You forgot how five minutes wasn't NEARLY enough extra time. I love how the commentators are predicting 3-4 minutes because Fergie is calling it rubbish and it's 5. What a tool.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

United were pish but Leeds are still scum, utter scum.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

good for Richard Naylor, Ipswich legend  <<Psycho, psycho, psycho>>


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> United were pish but Leeds are still scum, utter scum.



 just about covers it


----------



## softybabe (Jan 3, 2010)

pissed-off!  but Leeds played really well and their keeper was very able


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> United were pish but Leeds are still scum, utter scum.



Leeds are wankers, but it's still funny.  Really, really funny.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> Leeds are wankers, but it's still funny.  Really, really funny.



.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 3, 2010)

Asking for a result like that playing Gary Neville. How did Wes Brown stay on the pitch as well?


----------



## gabi (Jan 3, 2010)

softybabe said:


> pissed-off!  but Leeds played really well and their keeper was very able



Unlike our PIG.

Bout time fergie sorted the backup goalkeeping situation out.


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## gabi (Jan 3, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Asking for a result like that playing Gary Neville. How did Wes Brown stay on the pitch as well?



Wes Brown has the best poker face ive ever seen on a player. he can attempt to break someones legs and still get up looking like a choir boy. Thats how he gets away with it.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Nah, he gets away with it because refs are pussies. Normally afraid to send off players however deserved, doubly so when Ferguson is going to abuse them after.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Nah, he gets away with it because refs are pussies. Normally afraid to send off players however deserved, doubly so when Ferguson is going to abuse them after.



i think it is the players who are the pussies these days and most fans are starting to follow suit, apart from the foul that he was booked for he did fuckall wrong, you only have to give most footballers a dirty look now and the wankers fall down screaming for their agents


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 3, 2010)

Bollocks 


Well done to Leeds Utd, they came and deserved that


Now I'm going to sit in the corner and sulk


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> i think it is the players who are the pussies these days and most fans are starting to follow suit, apart from the foul that he was booked for he did fuckall wrong, you only have to give most footballers a dirty look now and the wankers fall down screaming for their agents



well aside from going over the ball and sticking his studs into someone's ankle. That was definitely a booking.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> well aside from going over the ball and sticking his studs into someone's ankle. That was definitely a booking.



going over the ball was a accident, he caught the ball first and his foot rolled over it


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> i think it is the players who are the pussies these days and most fans are starting to follow suit, apart from the foul that he was booked for he did fuckall wrong, you only have to give most footballers a dirty look now and the wankers fall down screaming for their agents



The over the ball studs up challenge he got away with was a straight red, but anyway. Players make a meal of fouls because refs don't give them otherwise. It doesn't have to hurt someone to gain an unfair advantage, yaknow.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2010)

I fucking hate Leeds, but they deserved today's win and I like to think of Utd's defeat as payback for the year they disgracefully 'opted out' of the FA Cup.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> going over the ball was a accident, he caught the ball first and his foot rolled over it



His foot came in above the ball.

This "he touched the ball first!!!" thing is the biggest load of horseshit. The rules say fuck all about getting the ball.

ETA: Oh and whether something is an accident is also completely irrelevant.


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

cock off leeds. everyone still hates you.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> The over the ball studs up challenge he got away with was a straight red, but anyway. Players make a meal of fouls because refs don't give them otherwise. It doesn't have to hurt someone to gain an unfair advantage, yaknow.



i still say it was accidental, for it to be a red their has to be intent or reckless it was neither, it was a honest attempt to get the ball, players make a meal of everything, foul or not it has fuckall to do with the refs, if they didn't spend so much time cheating, the refs would be able to concentrate more on the actual game, i know it doesn't have to involve pain for it to be a foul or to gain an unfair advantage


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> His foot came in above the ball.
> 
> This "he touched the ball first!!!" thing is the biggest load of horseshit. The rules say fuck all about getting the ball.
> 
> ETA: Oh and whether something is an accident is also completely irrelevant.



there can be accidental fouls in the same way as accidental handball, it was a foul but i believe there was no intent to do so


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> .
> 
> ETA: Oh and whether something is an accident is also completely irrelevant.



what about handballs?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> there can be accidental fouls in the same way as accidental handball, it was a foul but i believe there was no intent to do so



Quote from the rules where a dangerous foul has to be intentional to be a sending off please?



> what about handballs?


Yes I should have specified when talking about dangerous play. Doesn't have to have malicious intent, just be dangerous.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

editor said:


> I fucking hate Leeds, but they deserved today's win and I like to think of Utd's defeat as payback for the year they disgracefully 'opted out' of the FA Cup.



They 'opted out' under large pressure from the FA, the government because them not going would have been a massive dent in the World Cup bid.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Quote from the rules where a dangerous foul has to be intentional to be a sending off please?



you quote where it says it doesn't

i didn't read the post properly first time around


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Quote from the rules where a dangerous foul has to be intentional to be a sending off please?
> 
> 
> Yes I should have specified when talking about *dangerous play*. Doesn't have to have malicious intent, just be dangerous.



this is where i am disagreeing with you, i am saying it was not dangerous, and obviously the ref agreed


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> you quote where it says it doesn't



A player, substitute or substituted player is sent off if he commits any of the
following seven offences:
• serious foul play
• violent conduct
• spitting at an opponent or any other person
• denying the opposing team a goal or an obvious goal-scoring opportunity
by deliberately handling the ball (this does not apply to a goalkeeper within
his own penalty area)
• denying an obvious goal-scoring opportunity to an opponent moving
towards the player’s goal by an offence punishable by a free kick or a
penalty kick
• using offensive, insulting or abusive language and/or gestures
• receiving a second caution in the same match

See all those mentions of intent? Me neither.



> this is where i am disagreeing with you, i am saying it was not dangerous, and obviously the ref agreed


Studs up, over the ball, is a leg or ankle breaker. You're a fucking idiot if you think that isn't dangerous.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> They 'opted out' under large pressure from the FA, the government because them not going would have been a massive dent in the World Cup bid.


They could have - and should have - said no.

Utd electing to opt out of the FA Cup to piss about on a PR jolly did serious damage to the competition's status as the best cup competition in the world. It was unforgivable stuff.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> you quote where it says it doesn't



Here's a quote for you:

"Man Utd getting knocked out of the FA Cup at home to a 3rd division side is funny as fuck".

Source: Most people around the country.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> A player, substitute or substituted player is sent off if he commits any of the
> following seven offences:
> • serious foul play
> • violent conduct
> ...



it wasn't dangerous, so me and the ref are both idiots, you fucking prick


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

You actually think studs up, in the air, is not dangerous.

You, sir, are an idiot.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> You actually think studs up, in the air, is not dangerous.
> 
> You, sir, are an idiot.



don't you dare call me sir


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> what about handballs?



handballs have to be deliberate to be an offence


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 3, 2010)

Discordia said:


> A player, substitute or substituted player is sent off if he commits any of the
> following seven offences:
> • serious foul play
> • violent conduct
> ...



Better phone the ref and ask for a replay ... if he does not agree to a replay, ManU're out of the cup.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> handballs have to be deliberate to be an offence



yeah i know, i am just pointing out to that dick that wes didn't deserve to be sent off


----------



## aylee (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> They 'opted out' under large pressure from the FA, the government because them not going would have been a massive dent in the World Cup bid.



Then why not play reserves and kids in the tournament, as they have done in League Cups before and since?

That excuse just doesn't wash.  It was a disgraceful and cowardly decision to pull out.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 3, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Better phone the ref and ask for a replay ... if he does not agree to a replay, ManU're out of the cup.



A fact about which I am rather happy. Poor refereeing makes me a little less happy.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

aylee said:


> Then why not play reserves and kids in the tournament, as they have done in League Cups before and since?
> 
> That excuse just doesn't wash. * It was a disgraceful and cowardly decision to pull out.*



it is a sign of the times, just like managers throwing games by feilding a team they know can't win


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> They 'opted out' under large pressure from the FA, the government because them not going would have been a massive dent in the World Cup bid.



Fat lot of good it did to the FA's 2006 bid


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> it is a sign of the times, just like managers throwing games by feilding a team they know can't win



any team can win, mate.  Even those from the 3rd division.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> any team can win, mate.  Even those from the 3rd division.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

Deareg said:


> going over the ball was a accident, he caught the ball first and his foot rolled over it



a dangerous tackle is a dangerous tackle.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 3, 2010)

and a cunt is a cunt.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 3, 2010)

"The referee gave five minutes of injury time and that's an insult to the game, to the players out there." - Fergie

I agree, should have been 3 minutes max.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> "The referee gave five minutes of injury time and that's an insult to the game, to the players out there." - Fergie
> 
> I agree, should have been 3 minutes max.



nah seriously there was time wasting all over the place, if you couldn't see that your I suspect it's your ABU jaundiced eyes playing up.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> "The referee gave five minutes of injury time and that's an insult to the game, to the players out there." - Fergie
> 
> I agree, should have been 3 minutes max.



what exactly are the rules for extra time btw? 

As far as I know you only stop the clock for abnormal stoppages (ie. subs, time wasting, injuries, goal celebrations). So logically you don't stop it  for regular stoppages unless you card someone for time-wasting?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> nah seriously there was time wasting all over the place, if you couldn't see that your I suspect it's your ABU jaundiced eyes playing up.



Again, as far as I'm aware, you don't add time for dawdling over goalkicks, unless it reaches  the point at which you book him. And 5 minutes is a lot for a half in which there were no injuries or goals.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 3, 2010)

revol68 said:


> nah seriously there was time wasting all over the place, if you couldn't see that your I suspect it's your ABU jaundiced eyes playing up.



Did I say there wasn't time wasting? Perhaps Fergie should decide how much extra time should be played. *looks forward to the first 6 hour football match ending 0-0 as Fergie explodes with rage and the game is finally called to a stop*


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 3, 2010)

> Law 7
> 
> Allowance is made in either period for all time lost through:
> substitution(s);
> ...



Note it doesn't say "Time will be added every time the ball is out of play." Otherwise all games would have 15-20 minutes of stoppage time.

Now, time wasting is a bookable offence, and if any Leeds players were deemed to be committing it, the referee would've booked them. You don't add time on for dawdling.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Did I say there wasn't time wasting? Perhaps Fergie should decide how much extra time should be played. *looks forward to the first 6 hour football match ending 0-0 as Fergie explodes with rage and the game is finally called to a stop*



It's just the usual bad loser whinging from the twat, no class in defeat or victory.


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

bit like benitez then. let's face it, there's very little class left in the premiership. at least, not amongst the 'big' clubs


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's just the usual bad loser whinging from the twat, no class in defeat or victory.



It's even funnier though,is it not ?
Don't think he is a twat but no grace in defeat.

I know he is an old man but someone needs to tell him to sort that nostril hair out.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> bit like benitez then. let's face it, there's very little class left in the premiership. at least, not amongst the 'big' clubs



No, Fergie has form, always whinging about refs, extra time etc. Benitez doesn't do that. I can't remember him haranguing forth officials like Fergie does on a regular basis.


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

he must be just perfect


----------



## Sean (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> cock off leeds. everyone still hates you.



Boo hoo, we're still hated 

But we beat you


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

Sean said:


> Boo hoo, we're still hated
> 
> But we beat you



that was months ago though. we'll do you in may


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> he must be just perfect



Grow up.


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

you grow up


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

ok, being serious for a second... i have no idea how you criticise ferguson for being a whinging, ref criticising arse, yet defend benitez while keeping a straight face


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Grow up.





strung_out said:


> you grow up


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)

Most epic insult battle ever.


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

it's the only language they understand


----------



## Voley (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Sean (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> cock off leeds. everyone still hates you.





strung_out said:


> that was months ago though. we'll do you in may



I didn't realise Scum were in the Johnson's Paint Trophy Final too. How low you have sunk. 

Leeds Leeds Leeds


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

Sean said:


> I didn't realise Scum were in the Johnson's Paint Trophy Final too. How low you have sunk.
> 
> Leeds Leeds Leeds



well i'm a bristol rovers fan. i was just commenting that despite you making ferguson look like a mug, everyone still hates you


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2010)

Hilarious .Well done to Leeds but Man United ( and their fans) were an embarassment.


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

i didn't watch the game. how were united's fans an embarrassment?


----------



## Lubolouise (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i didn't watch the game. how were united's fans an embarrassment?



They couldn't find Old Traff !!!! 

WE ARE LEEDS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

did this actually happen?  you're not providing enough information here.

WE ARE ROVERS!!!!!!!!! yawn


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Lubolouise said:


> They couldn't find Old Traff !!!!
> 
> WE ARE LEEDS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Leeds glory hunter??


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2010)

The only thing that game missed was pictures of Mancs crying into their scarves at the end of the game!
Cliche may be, but always and enjoyable and worthwhile one imho.


----------



## Lubolouise (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> did this actually happen?  you're not providing enough information here.
> 
> WE ARE ROVERS!!!!!!!!! yawn



Which Rovers, Blackburn ? Lol


WE ARE LEEDS WE ARE LEEDS WE ARE LEEDS !!!!!


----------



## strung out (Jan 3, 2010)

Lubolouise said:


> Which Rovers, Blackburn ? Lol
> 
> 
> WE ARE LEEDS WE ARE LEEDS WE ARE LEEDS !!!!!



lol


----------



## Lubolouise (Jan 3, 2010)

handy1 said:


> Leeds glory hunter??



Leeds glory hunter ? err

yea thats me ! 

Kiss my Leeds Badge


----------



## Lubolouise (Jan 3, 2010)

strung_out said:


> lol



Ha  Lol 

Hello Bristol Rovers


We are Leeds !!!!!!!


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Lubolouise said:


> Leeds glory hunter ? err
> 
> yea thats me !
> 
> Kiss my Leeds Badge



FFS


----------



## Lubolouise (Jan 3, 2010)

handy1 said:


> FFS



you'll have that hand over your face all season following Man united Lol


We are Leeds !!


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Lubolouise said:


> you'll have that hand over your face all season following Man united Lol
> 
> 
> We are Leeds !!



OK you win.


----------



## Lubolouise (Jan 3, 2010)

handy1 said:


> OK you win.



Aww thanks, id have never got the UNITED joke thing anyway 
lol
We are Leeds !


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Lubolouise said:


> Aww thanks, id have never got the UNITED joke thing anyway
> lol
> We are Leeds !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

There is a lack of United fans on this thread !

You're not singing.................


----------



## handy1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> There is a lack of United fans on this thread !
> 
> You're not singing.................




And some new ABU's


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 4, 2010)

The Man Utd thread has always been very popular with fans of other teams, particularly Arsenal fans over the years, it seems there are plenty of people who watch football out there who take more pleasure from a Man Utd defeat than their own team's performances...it's a compliment really I suppose. 

Anyway. We were crap at the weekend. I think the inconsistencies of Arsenal and Chelsea this year are helping to mask our deficiencies a bit, in addiiton to the odd great performance (i.e. against Wigan). I am not at all convinced that our midfield has the creativity to see us through enough tough games this year to win us the league, certainly not the champions league. Anderson, Nani, Tosic...whilst not being flops (Tosic though...) were over priced for what they have brought the team. Valencia likewise - he's looking better but I am not sure he is going to unlock the best defences. Obertan is not there yet, likewise Gibson and I am not sure whether Giggs can carry the midfield. 

Getting more concerned, not less concerned as the season goes on.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 4, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Benitez doesn't do that. I can't remember him haranguing forth officials like Fergie does on a regular basis.



Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Discordia (Jan 4, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> I am not at all convinced that our midfield has the creativity to see us through enough tough games this year to win us the league, certainly not the champions league. Anderson, Nani,


Nani is gone. Probably won't even play again, he'll want to go ASAP for his WC hopes.


> Tosic...whilst not being flops (Tosic though...)


What has happened with him? I saw him in some Serbia u-21 I think it was match and he looked pretty handy. At least as handy as Welbeck/Obertan/whichever kid is getting played.


> Obertan is not there yet


Obertan baffles me. Rotting in the Bordeaux reserves (imo for good reason, haven't been impressed), sold to United for just 2m, and United seem to be fast tracking him into the team? Really odd.


> , likewise Gibson and I am not sure whether Giggs can carry the midfield.


Does Gibson actually do anything other than long range piledrivers? Giggs is already running out of steam it seems.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 4, 2010)

Discordia - generally agree with all of that...although I am still hopeful that Giggs has more left.

Saw news reports that we were looking to sell Tosic at the end of the year. If we do that was a pretty epic scouting failure - both he and Ljajic would have cost a total of £17m together...I am not sure though as I have seen very little of Tosic - the couple of games I have seen him play in the first team he looked pretty solid, with a good cross. 

Nani...indeed...I held hope for as long as I could.  

Think Gibson could offer more but certainly does not look like he has got the creative spark the midfield is lacking. Certainly soem fo the comparisons I have heard between him and Scholes are way off.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 4, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Think Gibson could offer more but certainly does not look like he has got the creative spark the midfield is lacking. Certainly soem fo the comparisons I have heard between him and Scholes are way off.



bit unfair to compare with the Scholes whose passing range improved as he matured. It's pretty rare for players to come up at this age with a Fabregas style level of awareness...


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> bit unfair to compare with the Scholes whose passing range improved as he matured. It's pretty rare for players to come up at this age with a Fabregas style level of awareness...



Fair point, and I think that is right for a player in his position...at least he has had some impact...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 4, 2010)

you are panicking a bit tbh. Every team loses the odd cup tie now and then - could easily have happened to Arsenal, Liverpool and Citeh this weeked very easily.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 4, 2010)

I guess I am commenting more on how I feel we have peformed over the course of the season, the weekend being a particular example of a lack of invention in midfield. I am not panicking but I am not hopeful for this year. Certainly could have happened to Liverpool and City - but lets be honest that's because they are both underperforming this year...and Arsenal...they showed the invention that we didn't hence why they won from 1-0 down and we didn't.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> bit unfair to compare with the Scholes whose passing range improved as he matured. It's pretty rare for players to come up at this age with a Fabregas style level of awareness...



It's not just the passing range, it's how few passes he makes. He's hardly ever on the ball. At least a guy like Lucas, for all his faults, is always available for a pass and doesn't give the ball away much.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 4, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> I guess I am commenting more on how I feel we have peformed over the course of the season, the weekend being a particular example of a lack of invention in midfield. I am not panicking but I am not hopeful for this year. Certainly could have happened to Liverpool and City - but lets be honest that's because they are both underperforming this year...and Arsenal...they showed the invention that we didn't hence why they won from 1-0 down and we didn't.



whisper it, it wasn't the invention that got them out of that, but their clinical finishing... your lot had more than enough chances to pick up an equaliser.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> whisper it, it wasn't the invention that got them out of that, but their clinical finishing... your lot had more than enough chances to pick up an equaliser.



We had a couple (Owen in particular) but no where near as many as I would have expected against a league 1 team.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 4, 2010)

To be fair they're going to be a Championship team very soon, and probably a pretty decent one.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 4, 2010)

We can always hope Bates does a Risdale.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2010)

btw, the derby tomorrow looks like it's going to be postponed - announcement expected later this afternoon


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

It has been postponed. 

lol.. 2 clubs in the same city...


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It has been postponed.
> 
> lol.. 2 clubs in the same county...



fixed


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

So.. are Arsenal and Tottenham in the same City or County?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> So.. are Arsenal and Tottenham in the same City or County?



Same City: London, same County: London, different boroughs: Harringay and Islington


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Same City: London, same County: London, different boroughs: Harringay and Islington



But.. doesn't Greater London generally mean London. Why does Greater Manchester not generally mean Manchester... like City fans seem to think...


----------



## handy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> But.. doesn't Greater London generally mean London. Why does Greater Manchester not generally mean Manchester... like City fans seem to think...




Called clutching at straws.Empty lives those noisy neighbours


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> But.. doesn't Greater London generally mean London. Why does Greater Manchester not generally mean Manchester... like City fans seem to think...



Do you think Bolton, Wigan, Oldham, Stockport, Rochdale and Bury would want to be known as Manchester clubs?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 5, 2010)

ha so Fergie, playing an understrength team on Sunday is even more amusing now that derby is off


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> But.. doesn't Greater London generally mean London. Why does Greater Manchester not generally mean Manchester... like City fans seem to think...



Don't know about London. But Greater Manchester includes a load of places that are definitely separate towns and cities - Wigan, Bury, Rochdale, Oldham, and Stockport. To name just the places that have teams. Old Trafford M16 postcode technically puts it in Trafford and not in Manchester. Making it no more a Manchester team than Wigan Athletic 

(and obviously leaving Citeh as the only league club within the boundaries of Manchester)


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2010)

handy1 said:


> Called clutching at straws.Empty lives those noisy neighbours



It's called getting our hands on a trophy again
I've seen pictures of that so it has happened before.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 6, 2010)

More and more stories seem to be emerging about Vidic trying to engineer a move to Real. No sure how much is in it right now but these seem to have a way of self perpetuating...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 6, 2010)

Supposedly, he was denying it this morning.



Lo Siento. said:


> Don't know about London. But Greater Manchester includes a load of places that are definitely separate towns and cities - Wigan, Bury, Rochdale, Oldham, and Stockport. To name just the places that have teams. Old Trafford M16 postcode technically puts it in Trafford and not in Manchester. Making it no more a Manchester team than Wigan Athletic
> 
> (and obviously leaving Citeh as the only league club within the boundaries of Manchester)



Ardwick, of course, was never, ever a separate village outside Manchester...

Fail.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 9, 2010)

lmfao

ferguson goes on the touchline before the stoppage time gets shown, it then says 6 mins. no way has there been 6 mins to be added on.


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah, i saw that. made i laugh. there are very few top managers with any integrity


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 9, 2010)

Wait for Fergie to complain about there not being enough time.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally someone has the balls to send off Fletcher.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Finally someone has the balls to send off Fletcher.



you really are a dick


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2010)

Saw the last half hour.
Pretty good game for a neutral. 
Birmingham laid it on thick in the last gasp but never really looked like scoring again I thought. The 6mins of added time was a bit priceless, Fergie does bring it on himself


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Deareg said:


> you really are a dick



Good riposte sir!


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2010)

Not having seen the game, was the United goal legal or was it offside then?


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2010)

legal


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Ya legal. Was pretty much their only dangerous cross/shot/anything!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 9, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Supposedly, he was denying it this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) City of Manchester Stadium is in Beswick, not Ardwick.

b) both have been boroughs of the City of Manchester since 1838, unlike Trafford, which has always been in err... Trafford.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Good riposte sir!



more than your worth, i was feeling charitable


----------



## Discordia (Jan 9, 2010)

Deareg said:


> more than your worth, i was feeling charitable



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday was the 100th successive game that Utd's starting 11 changed apparently. Benitez got to 99 a while back and the press were pissing their pants about this mad rotation system. If you have a big squad use it. If you get injuries or dips in form you have to make changes. 

The six additional minutes situation was even worse than the five last week. It's this sort of thing which makes me take football a lot less seriously these days. Next stop Juventus.......

Fletcher's second yellow was clearly warranted. A sly trip to end the Birmingham player's run. Cynical at best.

Is Berbatov on his way out? Him and Owen clearly aren't flavour of the month with the drunken one at the moment.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> a) City of Manchester Stadium is in Beswick, not Ardwick.
> 
> b) both have been boroughs of the City of Manchester since 1838, unlike Trafford, which has always been in err... Trafford.



Christ, you're desperately sad.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll give you a set of dips and a lazy susan for him. Praise for Bebatov seems distinctly muted at the moment, even from the most blinkered and frothing of 'youse can't understand the subtleties of his game' knobbers.

Sold for half price within a year?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Sold for half price within a year?



You talking about Owen?


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

what's half of nothing?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 10, 2010)

Why do people think transfer fees are such a big part of clubs' spending? Owen is being paid wages you know.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm sure he is being paid wages, but the quote was 'sold for half price within a year', which considering they didn't buy him for anything seems a silly thing to say.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 10, 2010)

They bought him for whatever wages they're paying him + signing on fee. There's no difference, other than the money going to Owen instead of another club. If they sold him for say 2m this summer, that would be selling him for half price, since they'll have paid him 4m or so (supposedly his wages).


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Have not seen Revol68 post recently.

"Sing when your winning..............
You only post when your winning.........post when your winning."


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

i expect he's busy. he's not posted on any other topics either

oops, ignore me... yes he has


----------



## kained&able (Jan 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They bought him for whatever wages they're paying him + signing on fee. There's no difference, other than the money going to Owen instead of another club. If they sold him for say 2m this summer, that would be selling him for half price, since they'll have paid him 4m or so (supposedly his wages).



signing on fee yes, agents fees yes. Wages just plain no, it doesn't work like that.


dave


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

kained&able said:


> signing on fee yes, agents fees yes. Wages just plain no, it doesn't work like that.
> 
> 
> dave



and players/agents get signing on fees regardless of whether they're free signings or not


----------



## Discordia (Jan 10, 2010)

kained&able said:


> signing on fee yes, agents fees yes. Wages just plain no, it doesn't work like that.
> 
> 
> dave



I doubt we disagree, I was just making the point that Owen's cost to United isn't just a transfer fee.

Regardless, they should certainly sell him. Absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i expect he's busy. he's not posted on any other topics either
> 
> oops, ignore me... yes he has



I don't usually post on another clubs thread with a comment like that but he has been very noticable by his absence.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i'm sure he is being paid wages, but the quote was 'sold for half price within a year', which considering they didn't buy him for anything seems a silly thing to say.



christ, it was a flippant joke hence the


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

no jokes allowed in this forum


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> no jokes allowed in this forum



It wasn't me that brought Owen up in the first place


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> no jokes allowed in this forum



Then you must leave immediately !


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I doubt we disagree, I was just making the point that Owen's cost to United isn't just a transfer fee.
> 
> Regardless, they should certainly sell him. Absolutely dreadful.


Who's gonna replace him?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

What happened to that Manucho fella?

I thought he was the star of the last African Nations Cup.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 10, 2010)

Read somewhere Owen is'nt on a huge amount of money wageswise not like Viera at Citeh who's suppose to be on over £100,000  a week.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 10, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Who's gonna replace him?



A kid would be better than him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 10, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Christ, you're desperately sad.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 11, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Read somewhere Owen is'nt on a huge amount of money wageswise not like Viera at Citeh who's suppose to be on over £100,000  a week.



I thought he took a wage drop of 50% which put him on £70k but then again maybe that was on a sliding scale of games played or something.
We'll see how things work out but Viera and £30k seems a better deal even if its just for his presence and to never return to shit like drawing 3-3 with the likes of Burnley or Hull.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2010)

Is there are Leeds supporters thread?


(sorry)


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

Preliminary memo (PDF) for Manchester United's 500m bond offering for the curious.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2010)

Very good pieces about how, after saddling the club with massive loans, the Glazers are now milking millions from the club in loans to themselves and family. Parasites intit.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/jan/12/manchester-united-glazers-debt

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/12/manchester-united-finances-glazer-family


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

Currently, United have a debt of ~500m, at an interest rate of around 4-5.5%. They are now trying to borrow 500m at an interest rate of around 8.5%-9%, to be used to pay off that other 500m. Sounds weird, right? The reason is that the banks who lent the first 500m, have first choice on any debt paybacks. This is unfortunate for the Glazers, as they also have a personal loan of ~200m at a mind-boggling interest rate of 14%. They can't pay it back, because they have to pay back the 500m first. And that's where the 500m bond comes in.

By using the bond money to pay off the bank loan - despite the change in interest rates being extremely unfavorable - they will now be able to pay back their PIK loans (the awful 200m 14% rolling interest one). End result? The Glazers remove their personal liability, and increase Manchester United's annual interest obligations by a cool 20m.

Start praying for a rich Arab.

eta: I forgot to mention where they will be getting the 200m to actually pay back their PIK loans once they are able to do so. There's a bit of trickery involved in the bonds allowing them to take ~100m out of the club (leaving them with ~40m for operational costs). This leaves the club with: no money, and no profit (all being spent on interest).


----------



## mack (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Start praying for a rich Arab.


From this...

Doha, Qatar, which Ferguson called "some unknown country", and claimed officials arrange friendlies to have a "nice trip on a sunny day".
http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=691320&cc=5739

to this...

"I had heard a lot about the fantastic facilities at ASPIRE from my coaching staff," said Sir Alex. "With the weather being so good at this time of the year in Qatar, it was the perfect opportunity to test them out.

http://www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=6644923


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Very good pieces about how, after saddling the club with massive loans, the Glazers are now milking millions from the club in loans to themselves and family. Parasites intit.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/jan/12/manchester-united-glazers-debt
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/12/manchester-united-finances-glazer-family



Some of that is, frankly, horrifying.  £325 million paid in interest payments in five years?  And they are *still* £500 million in debt?

Platini's debt proposals cannot come soon enough, at least it will stop vermin like this doing similar things to other clubs.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Currently, United have a debt of ~500m, at an interest rate of around 4-5.5%. They are now trying to borrow 500m at an interest rate of around 8.5%-9%, to be used to pay off that other 500m. Sounds weird, right? The reason is that the banks who lent the first 500m, have first choice on any debt paybacks. This is unfortunate for the Glazers, as they also have a personal loan of ~200m at a mind-boggling interest rate of 14%. They can't pay it back, because they have to pay back the 500m first. And that's where the 500m bond comes in.
> 
> By using the bond money to pay off the bank loan - despite the change in interest rates being extremely unfavorable - they will now be able to pay back their PIK loans (the awful 200m 14% rolling interest one). End result? The Glazers remove their personal liability, and increase Manchester United's annual interest obligations by a cool 20m.
> 
> ...


Or start praying for the club to go bust, and for the MUST trust fund (or whatever it is) to be there to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

agricola said:


> Some of that is, frankly, horrifying.  £325 million paid in interest payments in five years?  And they are *still* £500 million in debt?


They haven't paid off any of the senior debt. If this bond issue succeeds they'll pay it all off, and replace it with 500m in bonds at a higher interest rate. That 500m will be due in 2017, so they'll have to borrow another 500m then to pay the bond purchasers.

Fun eh?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Currently, United have a debt of ~500m, at an interest rate of around 4-5.5%. They are now trying to borrow 500m at an interest rate of around 8.5%-9%, to be used to pay off that other 500m. Sounds weird, right? The reason is that the banks who lent the first 500m, have first choice on any debt paybacks. This is unfortunate for the Glazers, as they also have a personal loan of ~200m at a mind-boggling interest rate of 14%. They can't pay it back, because they have to pay back the 500m first. And that's where the 500m bond comes in.
> 
> By using the bond money to pay off the bank loan - despite the change in interest rates being extremely unfavorable - they will now be able to pay back their PIK loans (the awful 200m 14% rolling interest one). End result? The Glazers remove their personal liability, and increase Manchester United's annual interest obligations by a cool 20m.
> 
> ...



The best case scenario they can hope for is to tread water with their current squad and somehow maintain a champions league place for the next five or so seasons.

They may not be royally fucked but they look to be entering a period of limbo and that is so dangerous if you look at what is happening to the league around them.

United fans must be furious.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

Diamond said:


> The best case scenario they can hope for is to tread water with their current squad and somehow maintain a champions league place for the next five or so seasons.
> 
> They may not be royally fucked but they look to be entering a period of limbo and that is so dangerous if you look at what is happening to the league around them.
> 
> United fans must be furious.



Yes I'd say that's accurate. United are standing, but they're on a cliff. If they have a blip and miss the CL for a season, or maybe even just don't get out the groups a couple of times, it's curtains.

The next few years will be crucial, with Giggs et al retiring. If the transition there is at all bumpy, it will be very bad.

Then of course Chelsea, Arsenal, City, Spurs and Villa are all in varying degrees of good condition, and want those 4 CL spots too. Very, very tough.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2010)

I doubt it. A fair few of them have never visited the ground and only lap up the headlines. Biggest club in the world sounds better than most indebted one.

The danger for United is that a few lean years will quickly decrease their brand's value. They certainly aren't acting or playing like a high rolling club now, but they're still up there and trying to quickly renegotiate debt. If Fergie goes soon and heralds a decline then it'd be much harder to secure reasonable repayment schedules based on future success. With that cashflow they're hardly another Leeds, but they're not exactly in rude financial health either.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2010)

The one thing that United could really do with now is a well supplied academy and comprehensive youth scouting system.

It looks like they'll have to replicate Arsenal's strategy.

But the main problem with that is that Wenger's youth strategy has been in place since 1997 and only really started paying dividends about nine to eight years after its start.

There is little evidence to suggest that United's system is similarly well developed.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They haven't paid off any of the senior debt. If this bond issue succeeds they'll pay it all off, and replace it with 500m in bonds at a higher interest rate. That 500m will be due in 2017, so they'll have to borrow another 500m then to pay the bond purchasers.
> 
> Fun eh?



It must be for the hedge funds - upwards of (as you say, soon to be considerably more than) £65 million a year in interest, "administration fees" of ten million and no doubt as many freebies as they can carry.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

Diamond said:


> The one thing that United could really do with now is a well supplied academy and comprehensive youth scouting system.
> 
> It looks like they'll have to replicate Arsenal's strategy.


Aye, I think I've been saying for a while that United look like they're following in Wenger's footsteps. Buying the likes of Anderson/Nani/Ronaldo/Pogba etc didn't used to be their style. They were homegrown (like really, not bought at 16) or bought for big bucks. Given that their net spend since the Glazers came is negative, I think they've had this policy for a while. Ronaldo aside though, it isn't doing that well. It needs to improve, fast.



> It must be for the hedge funds - upwards of (as you say, soon to be considerably more than) £65 million a year in interest, "administration fees" of ten million and no doubt as many freebies as they can carry.


Ya, they have to kill the PIKs.
1) There's a tranche due in August.
2) All told if they were to pay the PIKs as late as possible, they'd add up to a cool 510m or so.
3) They're actually liable for them, unlike the rest of their Old Trafford adventure.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2010)

So I read in the Guardian today that the PIKs are secured against the Glazer shareholding rather than against the club's assets therefore if they were to default on them there would be little interference in the day to day operation of the club.

But surely if the Glazers defaulted on the PIKs then the hedge funds would gain control of the club through the shareholding anyway at which point they could appoint directors and determine strategy as they see fit.

Who knows, maybe that might not be a bad eventuality.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Who knows, maybe that might not be a bad eventuality.



I dunno, would they make more money by taking the interest payments and admin fees (as currently) or by running the club as a business (as in pre-Glazer days), or selling it (assuming the new buyers are any better than the Glazers)?  

The part of me that wears the tinfoil hat thinks the first one, indeed its probably in their interest to bleed Utd - using the Glazers - for as much as they can, for as long as they can - we are after all probably talking around three quarters of a billion in interest alone by 2015.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2010)

Preview of the design for the 2010/2011 MUFC strip:


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

They WISH someone would buy them. No one seems interested.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2010)

what a great read.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They WISH someone would buy them. No one seems interested.



See also, Tampa Bay Buccaneers.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

Ah, yes indeed. Any United fans who wish to be further depressed can read about them.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ah, yes indeed. Any United fans who wish to be further depressed can read about them.



A couple of United fans just came in the bar and to be honest I'm just so excited about City at the moment I wanted to talk about us overhauling them in the League and all they could talk about is the Glaziers.
Damn, we've waited so long to be on an even paying field with them and they fucken go bust. Damn.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Diamond said:


> The one thing that United could really do with now is a well supplied academy and comprehensive youth scouting system.
> 
> It looks like they'll have to replicate Arsenal's strategy.
> 
> ...



You serious?

Utd have been dishing out homegrown players for decades

going back to the 50's FFS!


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> You serious?
> 
> Utd have been dishing out homegrown players for decades
> 
> going back to the 50's FFS!



The last one was uh, John O'Shea?


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> The last one was uh, John O'Shea?



Johnny Evans??, wheras Assenal have just signed Sol Campbell. I know who I'd rather have at centre back

Fletcher, Macheda, Welbeck, Gibson

not exactly world beaters but saves a few million bringing through squad 
players at no transfer cost.

Whats more Utd have been miles more successful then Arsenal over the past 3-4 seasons


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> Johnny Evans
> 
> Fletcher,


Ah not sure how I forgot them:/ Swiss cheese memory.


> Macheda, Welbeck, Gibson


Er they're still kids...well Gibson isn't really a kid, but then he's shit so whatever.


> Whats more Utd have been miles more successful then Arsenal over the past 3-4 seasons


Miles? Fabregas alone is worth more than all the mentioned players put together.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Ah not sure how I forgot them:/ Swiss cheese memory.
> 
> Er they're still kids...well Gibson isn't really a kid, but then he's shit so whatever.
> 
> Miles? Fabregas alone is worth more than all the mentioned players put together.




Diamonds pionts were that Utd need a good youth system and that Arsenals have paid dividends 8-9 years after Arsene started his policy


All I'm saying is Arsenal have won fuck all for years so thats not paying dividends in my book

And Utd have ALWAYS brought through players from the youth system ( and have won trophies too)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 12, 2010)

Stalker, what you fail to notice is that Discordia is the font of all football knowledge.  

Let's face it, the Arses are only here to avoid having to talk about ANOTHER "we should cheat to win" comment from Arsene, yesterday...


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> Diamonds pionts were that Utd need a good youth system and that Arsenals have paid dividends 8-9 years after Arsene started his policy


In the past it's more been the development of rough diamonds, there are quite a few very promising players from the academy now though.


> All I'm saying is Arsenal have won fuck all for years so thats not paying dividends in my book


That would be because we've been skint. You'll see what that's like now


> And Utd have ALWAYS brought through players from the youth system


Sure. They just need more top players out of it than they've got in the last 15 years.



> Let's face it, the Arses are only here to avoid having to talk about ANOTHER "we should cheat to win" comment from Arsene, yesterday...


I'm happy to talk about it, what would you like to discuss? Calling committing a foul "cheating" is a bit much though. Perhaps you shouldn't poison the well if you want to discuss issues. Not that I think you actually do.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Miles? Fabregas alone is worth more than all the mentioned players put together.



Fabregas is (a) a one-off and (b) not exactly a product of the Arsenal youth system, given that he was at Barca until he was 16.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> In the past it's more been the development of rough diamonds, there are quite a few very promising players from the academy now though.
> 
> That would be because we've been skint. You'll see what that's like now
> 
> Sure. They just need more top players out of it than they've got in the last 15 years.



15 years?


Beckham
Scholes
Neville (x2)
Butt


surely you mean 10 years?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you want me to move to Manchester to finish them off?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 12, 2010)

Mind you, I don't think it works if I'm _trying_ to do it.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

agricola said:


> Fabregas is (a) a one-off and (b) not exactly a product of the Arsenal youth system, given that he was at Barca until he was 16.



Whether he's a one-off is impossible to say. If Wilshere becomes world class is it a twice off? 

As for Barca, I actually agree, though he's changed a lot from a Barca player. The fellow I was quoting however included Macheda, who they took from Lazio at the same age, so I thought it fair to include him.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> 15 years?
> 
> 
> Beckham
> ...



They were in the first team 15 years ago.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They were in the first team 15 years ago.



nope

they broke into the team that year


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> nope
> 
> they broke into the team that year



Didnt Nicky Butt play in the 94-95 FA Cup Final?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> nope



On 7 December 1994, Beckham made his UEFA Champions League debut, scoring a goal in a 4–0 victory at home to Galatasaray in the final game of the group stage.

(Scholes) His debut came on 21 September 1994, where he scored twice in a 2–1 victory over Port Vale in the Football League Cup.

(Gary Neville)
In 1994, he became first-choice right back at the expense of Paul Parker and has remained so ever since.

(Nicky Butt)
He made his first-team debut in the 1992–93 season,

ETA: I said they were in the first team. To make a debut, you have to be in the first team. This is not complicated.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> On 7 December 1994, Beckham made his UEFA Champions League debut, scoring a goal in a 4–0 victory at home to Galatasaray in the final game of the group stage.
> 
> (Scholes) His debut came on 21 September 1994, where he scored twice in a 2–1 victory over Port Vale in the Football League Cup.
> 
> ...





in the 93-94 season
Butt made 2x sub apps
neville made one start and one sub app

they all broke into the team in the 94-95 season (apart from P Neville, who broke through the next season)

thats fifteen years ago

my point still stands


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

I have no idea what your point is, you seem to keep changing it.

I said United need more top players out of their academy than they've got in the last 15 years. They didn't get Giggs/Scholes/Beckham etc in the last 15 years. If you want I can change it to _fourteen_ years, as if that makes one iota of difference.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 12, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I'm happy to talk about it, what would you like to discuss? Calling committing a foul "cheating" is a bit much though.



More this, really:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/8450335.stm



> Perhaps you shouldn't poison the well if you want to discuss issues. Not that I think you actually do.



So, less "poisoning the well", more creating a diversion, eh.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 12, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> More this, really:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/8450335.stm



Yes, I assumed that's what you were referring to. I see nothing wrong with it. Ideally play would be stopped whenever there's an injury, but for obvious reasons that can't happen.

What do you see wrong with it? And do you also oppose professional fouls?


----------



## mattie (Jan 12, 2010)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Mind you, I don't think it works if I'm _trying_ to do it.



Worth a try, surely.

Via Edmonton or wherever that godforsaken place in North London is.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Preview of the design for the 2010/2011 MUFC strip:


I don't think that's going to happen.  Not anytime soon, at any rate.

The Qatari coffers have taken a *massive* hammering over the past couple of years.  

They were very flush when oil and gas prices were reaching record levels, but then the revenues plummeted as prices fell.

And then the impact of the exchange rate fluctuations can't be underestimated.    And also the much higher inflation rate over there.

I'd rule out an imminent bid.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> You serious?
> 
> Utd have been dishing out homegrown players for decades
> 
> going back to the 50's FFS!



If you go back to the 50's most clubs have been 'dishing out homegrown players for decades'. The transfer market in its current format is a relative novelty.



internetstalker said:


> Johnny Evans??, wheras Assenal have just signed Sol Campbell. I know who I'd rather have at centre back
> 
> Fletcher, Macheda, Welbeck, Gibson
> 
> ...



This is an interesting point. If you were the kind of person who liked the symmetry of historical cycles you might come to the conclusion that the problems United face now are a direct result of their success in the last few years, in the same manner that Pompey's problems are a consequence of their overexpansion. In other words, that a type of short term-ism governed United's strategy and now they are reaping the rewards. 

There might be an element of truth in that but the reality is surely far more galling for United supporters because the fact of the matter is that without the Glazers, United would still be competing financially on a global level.

Indeed they would be outstripping most other clubs in the world given the projections for the business immediately prior to the Glazer takeover.

The main problem now is that during the 3-4 seasons of success no foundation was ever laid for a solid future.

If things stay the same and pan out as seems likely, United are about to go through a period that will closely mirror Arsenal from roughly 2002 onwards. Financially, things will be very very tight. The major difference is that Arsenal went through this period with a long-term goal ahead of them - namely the increased revenues from the Emirates and the redevelopment of Highbury and surrounding areas.

It's difficult to see any similar light at the end of United's period of austerity.



internetstalker said:


> Diamonds pionts were that Utd need a good youth system and that Arsenals have paid dividends 8-9 years after Arsene started his policy
> 
> 
> All I'm saying is Arsenal have won fuck all for years so thats not paying dividends in my book
> ...



That's the point with youth systems (and I include international youth scouting networks in this). They take a long time to come to fruition. Arsenal's is just about starting to pay consistent dividends now and it was redesigned over a decade ago.

I don't know, maybe United did overhaul their system a decade ago. It would have made sense given that the "golden generation" graduated about fifteen years ago. However I doubt that given the current United policy of not buying players whose resale value will decline over the length of their contract is a relatively recent development (2-3 years IIRC).


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/13/glazers-manchester-united-training-ground


----------



## gabi (Jan 13, 2010)

The guardian seems to be running a concerted campaign against united over the last few weeks. their united journo daniel taylor will not be welcome at ferg's next press conf methinks.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

gabi said:


> The guardian seems to be running a concerted campaign against united over the last few weeks. their united journo daniel taylor will not be welcome at ferg's next press conf methinks.



Against?

I think they've just read the bond issue document and are flagging bits up.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2010)

I love the idea that the (once Manchester) Graniad is somehow running a concerted campaign against Man Utd, being beastly to their fans.

If anything they've always had a bee in their bonnet about football finance and fan run clubs. It can't be helped that Prawn-munchers FC is the worst example of a corporate buy out where a staggering amount of debt has been levered quickly onto a successful club.

It's actually a bit staggering to think how rich and financially dominant Utd could have been if they weren't saddled with this takeover debt.


----------



## gabi (Jan 13, 2010)

tommers said:


> Against?
> 
> I think they've just read the bond issue document and are flagging bits up.



daniel taylor also wrote a pretty scathing opinion piece on 'the decline of fergie' last week... that's the sort of thing that gets journos banned 

and check their letters page today. over half are devoted to putting the boot in to united.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh please, you're whingeing like you're hard done by. The letters probably reflect the contents of the postbag if anything.

Fergie even banned MUTV, their own wholly owned station, from the ground and interviews after an old red player had the bare faced cheek to question his selection policy on screen. You can hardly say the man has a balanced approach to media relations - he's a bit of a crimson faced nutjob really


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

gabi said:


> daniel taylor also wrote a pretty scathing opinion piece on 'the decline of fergie' last week... that's the sort of thing that gets journos banned
> 
> and check their letters page today. over half are devoted to putting the boot in to united.




does this help?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/jan/13/manchester-united-finances-glazer-family

Do you think they should just keep quiet about it all then?


----------



## gabi (Jan 13, 2010)

tarannau said:


> he's a bit of a crimson faced nutjob really



no arguments there. i think his approach to the media is infantile but he's still the best manager in the business. i do find it interesting that the guardian's suddenly decided to totally stop toeing the party line... wonder what's behind it.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 13, 2010)

gabi said:


> daniel taylor also wrote a pretty scathing opinion piece on 'the decline of fergie' last week... that's the sort of thing that gets journos banned
> 
> and check their letters page today. over half are devoted to putting the boot in to united.



David Conn's reporting on the Glazer's dealing is first class, and fair play to the Guardian for running with it. 

Clued up United supporters have been banging this drum since 2005.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9095869&postcount=1233


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2010)

Toeing what party line you nutter?  

The paper always seems to have been fairly consistent in its condemnation of football's excess and growing indebtedness. Why is this seen as out of character, or is the idea of someone actually quibbling with Sir Alex'd red-faced creative take on events so remarkable?


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Toeing what party line you nutter?
> 
> The paper always seems to have been fairly consistent in its condemnation of football's excess and growing indebtedness. Why is this seen as out of character, or is the idea of someone actually quibbling with Sir Alex'd red-faced creative take on events so remarkable?



This.

Conn especially.

Surely it's better to know this stuff isn't it?  If this was going on at West Ham I'd want to know about it.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Clued up United supporters have been banging this drum since 2005.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9095869&postcount=1233



2009.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 13, 2010)

Diamond said:


> That's the point with youth systems (and I include international youth scouting networks in this). They take a long time to come to fruition. Arsenal's is just about starting to pay consistent dividends now and it was redesigned over a decade ago.
> 
> I don't know, maybe United did overhaul their system a decade ago. It would have made sense given that the "golden generation" graduated about fifteen years ago. However I doubt that given the current United policy of not buying players whose resale value will decline over the length of their contract is a relatively recent development (2-3 years IIRC).



Is it really Arsenals youth System that is paying dividends though? I had a quick look at Arsenals sqauds list and the amount of games each player is getting and I cannot see that many players there that have coem through Arsenals youth system??

I see a lot of young players that Arsenal brought but that is not the same as a youth system. The only players I could see there with any consistent games were Gibbs and Wilshere...I may be wrong though.

On your general point though I would agree, it's an area we have neglected and have suffered for it. Our squad depth came from the youth system which has not delivered int he way it did in the early 90s.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2010)

And many other Utd fans have been quick to ignore this stuff, preferring to repeat the 'biggest club' mantra, pointing to recent success and putting huge faith in a near 70 year old with a distorted grip on reality. More convenient that way I guess, suggesting that dislike of Man U's business model is more about jealousy than any principled dislike at a ridiculous situation.

Essentially they're spunking much of their money away on interest, forcing fans to pay ever more and buying fewer quality players. It's hardly a positive picture, particularly when you've a doddery old shouter with dubious blood pressure in charge of an ageing squad in need of investment. And meanwhile your neighbours are rolling in huge amounts of oil cash with a healthier balance sheet and FCUM continue to grow...


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Is it really Arsenals youth System that is paying dividends though? I had a quick look at Arsenals sqauds list and the amount of games each player is getting and I cannot see that many players there that have coem through Arsenals youth system??
> 
> I see a lot of young players that Arsenal brought but that is not the same as a youth system. The only players I could see there with any consistent games were Gibbs and Wilshere...I may be wrong though.
> 
> On your general point though I would agree, it's an area we have neglected and have suffered for it. Our squad depth came from the youth system which has not delivered int he way it did in the early 90s.



Ok, maybe youth policy would be a better term for it.

What I'm getting at is the propensity to either develop young players and blood them in the first team (Clichy, Gibbs, Wilshere etc...) or scout effectively on a global scale and purchase young players who you then develop in the first team (Fabregas, Denilson, Diaby, Vela, Bendtner, Van Persie, etc...)

The point is that none of the above players cost a great deal of money to purchase or offer first contracts to.

Every single one would have been viewed, at the time that they joined Arsenal or made their debut, as an unproven gamble and each one would have needed the support structure of the youth system at Arsenal, including, crucially, Wenger's readiness to play them at a young age in the first team, in order to mature into decent players.

That kind of policy takes a long time to build up, both in terms of developing the academy structure and in terms of gaining the contacts to put in place a scouting system for youngsters (18 and under) on a global scale.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2010)

Interesting little note on the equity/debt ratio (gearing) of United from a poster replying to that David Conn article:



> The cost of Man Utd was £810m and the total debt now stands at £700m.
> 
> The Glazers paid £270m of their own money which represents equity capital investment.
> 
> ...


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

gabi said:


> no arguments there. i think his approach to the media is infantile but he's still the best manager in the business. i do find it interesting that the guardian's suddenly decided to totally stop toeing the party line... wonder what's behind it.



They have been doing similar articles on Leeds, the RS and a few other clubs, and Utd have just released their accounts, allowing this kind of analysis to take place.  Besides, exposing this behaviour is what journalists should be doing, irrespective of whether it pisses off the club / Lord Ferg / fans.  

As Diamond says, the most recently successful club in the country has been saddled with a debt that is both almost impossible to pay off and which will continue to generate huge sums for the people who lent someone else the money.  It is a scandal and it deserves to be highlighted as such.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

Lovin it


----------



## Discordia (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't comprehend how any United fans aren't absolutely livid at the Glazers. You guys could be buying a Ribery/Villa etc _every single season_ if not for them! Instead you buy Bordeaux rejects and Michael fucking Owen.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2010)

I suspect many of their fans on here are essentially passive consumers. It's difficult to get livid at the Glazers when you're sitting in an armchair in Surrey watching on Sky, same as you always have. Things just become more quiet on bulletin boards, less boastful and confident. Fans seeing their ticket prices rise and attending every week are certainly going to feel it more.

Some Urbanites on here were so livid at the takeover that they put aside their season tickets in protest and started attending FCUM matches instead at the time. It's not entirely true to suggest some didn't see this coming, nor that more than a few were motivated enough to vote with their feet. If only more had their conviction.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Lovin it



I wouldnt start laughing just yet, after all if Platini gets his way you wont be getting in the Champions League.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> I wouldnt start laughing just yet, after all if Platini gets his way you wont be getting in the Champions League.


\\\

"Etihad Airlines would like to announce that they will be raising their sponsorship of Manchester City to £150m for the 2012/13 season"


----------



## Discordia (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah I honestly don't know how you can do it. So many accounting tricks that even I can think of. And they can afford the very best.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> \\\
> 
> "Etihad Airlines would like to announce that they will be raising their sponsorship of Manchester City to £150m for the 2012/13 season"



I doubt that very much, especially given the financial situation over there.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> I doubt that very much, especially given the financial situation over there.




Petrol's gone up 10p a litre in the past week.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the trophies now fuck off you cock sucking twat.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/columnists/patrick_barclay/article6990019.ece


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 16, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I suspect many of their fans on here are essentially passive consumers. It's difficult to get livid at the Glazers when you're sitting in an armchair in Surrey watching on Sky, same as you always have. Things just become more quiet on bulletin boards, less boastful and confident. Fans seeing their ticket prices rise and attending every week are certainly going to feel it more.



Are these people really United supporters?  They certainly aren't match going, on a whole they're generally fuckwits who are loathed by any clued up United supporter.



tarannau said:


> Some Urbanites on here were so livid at the takeover that they put aside their season tickets in protest and started attending FCUM matches instead at the time. It's not entirely true to suggest some didn't see this coming, nor that more than a few were motivated enough to vote with their feet. If only more had their conviction.



FWIW I've not attended one match at Old Trafford since the take over.
The cunt's never got a penny out of me.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 16, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Petrol's gone up 10p a litre in the past week.



Don't they need that to pay for skyscrapers in Dubai, though?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2010)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Thanks for the trophies now fuck off you cock sucking twat.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/columnists/patrick_barclay/article6990019.ece



Great article. Paddy Barclay will probably go missing in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 17, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I can't comprehend how any United fans aren't absolutely livid at the Glazers. You guys could be buying a Ribery/Villa etc _every single season_ if not for them! Instead you buy Bordeaux rejects and Michael fucking Owen.



I don't know any United fans happy with the Glazers.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 17, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Toeing what party line you nutter?
> 
> The paper always seems to have been fairly consistent in its condemnation of football's excess and growing indebtedness. Why is this seen as out of character, or is the idea of someone actually quibbling with Sir Alex'd red-faced creative take on events so remarkable?



Fuck was there a blue moon out tonight?

Yeah the only thing that delayed the coming of this media angle was United's on field success and the fact that up till this summer the actual debts hadn't had a notable effect on the transfer dealings.

Regardless of whether or not Fergie isn't buying because prices really are inflated or because the money is going towards the debt (or a bit of both) the fact is that the Glazers takeover was always going to be untenable and have a negative effect if not on the pitch itself in the short term certainly it would and has done so for match going fans who have seen ticket prices rise and the introduction of the frankly criminal Automatic Cup Scheme.

The one thing that must be said is that I don't know one United fan who welcomed the Glazers whilst in the case of Liverpools very own carpet bagging Chuckle brothers they were welcomed like long lost rich American Uncles.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2010)

Good article on the 'financial carnage' of Premier League clubs:


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 17, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Great article. Paddy Barclay will probably go missing in the next couple of weeks.



I doubt he'll be getting into Carrington anytime soon.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Don't they need that to pay for skyscrapers in Dubai, though?



ok, so petrol will go up another 1p to cover the cost of offloading Robinho


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

Citeh. Wounded animal. Mancini hurting. Brooding. Not fantastico. Pride needs to be restored. Fucking Everton. Dirty Everton. Ideal opportunity. Local derby. Against the enemy. The champions. The bullies. The bastards. Gotcha you Argie bastards. Carlos is pining for more goals. More kudos. Wants to prove he's worth ten of Michael Owen - but not because his transfer fee could have bought ten Michael Owens. It's only the Carling Cup but it's the World Cup as well. Citeh United. Fookin' love it. Let's 'ave it. The passion. The pain. The Polyophonic Spree. Slumdog millionaires. Hotdog and ketchup millionaires. Ketchup. Red. Red shirt. Red cafe. Red face. Purple face. Blue moon. This is Manchester. This is the North. This is England. This is your life. Not you Robinho. You're benched.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2010)

Where's that copied from Biffo?


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Where's that copied from Biffo?



It does sound like something that they would say.  I mean, have you heard they are calling the manager "Bobby Manc" now?  Twats.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

I just had a David Peace moment. All mine but obviously heavily influenced. You can make a bowl of cornflakes sound grim and threatening if you Peace it up. I'm bored in work.

Remember reading a similar one for Allardyce in the first person about Benitez after his supposed contemptuous goal 'celebration'last season. Think an Arsenal fan wrote that one originally.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> ok, so petrol will go up another 1p to cover the cost of offloading Robinho



You can probably get a few quid profit if you sell him to Chelsea...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> It does sound like something that they would say.  I mean, have you heard they are calling the manager "Bobby Manc" now?  Twats.



They have their own thread, you know...


----------



## handy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> They have their own thread, you know...



And they've been slagged on there for the Bobby Manc bollocks.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 19, 2010)

handy1 said:


> And they've been slagged on there for the Bobby Manc bollocks.



Do you want biscuit or something?


----------



## handy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Do you want biscuit or something?



What ya got?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

I saw odds of 11/1 for a City 2-1 win earlier and was tempted to have a flutter.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2010)

ManU will need their top game tonight.   City could take this if they're firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2010)

Almost missed this.
Was watching Sky News and behind the studio reporter was a bank of tv screens,one broadcasting BBC1 

Thanks Sky.
This should be a good match.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Almost missed this.
> Was watching Sky News and behind the studio reporter was a bank of tv screens,one broadcasting BBC1



Did not know this was beeb 

Streaming now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 19, 2010)

how comes bbc have a league cup game all of a sudden?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> how comes bbc have a league cup game all of a sudden?



That's what suprised me as well.
First looked at ITV1 through 4 then thought about a stream before checking BBC.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

Goooooaaaal.... 

Game is moving pretty fast, hope it keeps going


----------



## embree (Jan 19, 2010)

BBC has football league rights, hence the Football League Show and the League Cup


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's what suprised me as well.
> First looked at ITV1 through 4 then thought about a stream before checking BBC.





I pay the f***ers and demanded it!


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

Shocking miss from Tevez, that.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2010)

agricola said:


> Shocking miss from Tevez, that.



I don't think it was a sitter but you kind of expect him to score at the moment. Another good bit of pressure from City  I like watching good games as a neutral.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2010)

Shaping up to be a good match.
Nice treat,suprise,like finding a beer in the fridge that you thought you had drunk.
Who said the League Cup is not important ?

Someone needs to tell Mancini to lose that scarf it is a sartorial error.

Have City bought Flamini ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Who said the League Cup is not important ?


More than that going on, though.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Someone needs to tell Mancini to lose that scarf it is a sartorial error.



He used to wear one of those at Inter as well but black and vlue looked better than sky blue and white. Still, City have sold 1000s of those at £9 a pop.

I'm more concerned about our 8-0-2 formation


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2010)

Penalty !!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 19, 2010)

soft, very soft


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

what a joke of a penalty


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank fuck that fat ugly little cunt didn't do his 'sexy dance' celebration


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 19, 2010)

Love Tevez.
Fucking smacked that one in.
Good thing Van de Sar never got close to it.
He would be missing a hand or a head


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> soft, very soft



Waits for all the City fans to insist that wasnt a penalty, on the basis that the foul started outside the box....


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Love Tevez.
> Fucking smacked that one in.
> Good thing Van de Sar never got close to it.
> He would be missing a hand or a head



I wonder what Shrek was saying to him?


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I wonder what Shrek was saying to him?



Maybe offering some slimmin tips?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm _already_ looking forward to Ferguson whining about the ref.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I'm _already_ looking forward to Ferguson whining about the ref.



Wasn't a penalty though, foul was outside the box so he'll be excused to have a 'lil whine


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I'm _already_ looking forward to Ferguson whining about the ref.


Fergie won't appear on the BBC. 

hehe  bet that hurts, if it stays like this


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2010)

As if he needs an excuse.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2010)

Fergie deserves that.

United fans deserve that.

And above all Carlitos deserves that.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

We definitely should have kept Tevez   I was mad when I found out we let him go back


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

Rooney's got the same game, he's just quite a bit better. Tevez may have been worth £30 to City but I really don't see how ferg could justify paying that for him. Not with rooney in the ranks.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> Rooney's got the same game, he's just quite a bit better. Tevez may have been worth £30 to City but I really don't see how ferg could justify paying that for him. Not with rooney in the ranks.



I hear what you say but surely Man U could afford both


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

softybabe said:


> I hear what you say but surely Man U could afford both



Have u read the papers lately?


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> Have u read the papers lately?



no....you know something I don't?


----------



## deadringer (Jan 19, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Fergie won't appear on the BBC.
> 
> hehe  bet that hurts, if it stays like this




they should make it a condition of recieving bbc money that the twat has to speak to them, even if all he gives are rude yes/no/dont know answers


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

softybabe said:


> no....you know something I don't?



The finances aren't good, let's just say that.

I think tevez warming the bench is out of the question.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> The finances aren't good, let's just say that.
> 
> I think tevez warming the bench is out of the question.



I didn't think me not buying a replica shirt this season would be so damaging ...oh dear!


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

softybabe said:


> I didn't think me not buying a replica shirt this season would be so damaging ...oh dear!



Yeh it aint pretty. We've gone from being the richest the club in the world to the poorest effectively. I think it's something like a £700m debt ouch...


----------



## softybabe (Jan 19, 2010)

oh dear!  not the result I wanted but hey ho, second leg next week then


----------



## Discordia (Jan 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> Yeh it aint pretty. We've gone from being the richest the club in the world to the poorest effectively. I think it's something like a £700m debt ouch...


Er Real Madrid have always been richer than you.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

i thought real madrid were massively in debt to the spanish government and royal family or something?

i might be completely out of date or misunderstanding something mind


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Er Real Madrid have always been richer than you.



Eh no they haven't.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Eh no they haven't.



Hiya


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Hiya



_..... runs off to post more nonsense on the ugly single mother nonces 12 year old thread._


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Eh no they haven't.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deloitte_Football_Money_League


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

that only goes back 5 years. fairly sure real were massively in debt at the start of the last decade


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2010)

strung_out said:


> that only goes back 5 years. fairly sure real were massively in debt at the start of the last decade



Yes they sold their training ground back to the council for an absurd amount of money.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

also, i found this from september last year...

http://www.blogcatalog.com/blog/the-footie/067cecdb2258a7ba8f1efee7f7be83a1


> The Real Madrid CF soccer club has revealed their financial records showing record breaking debts. The Spanish club showed that they are at least €327 million in debt ($443 million US) after going on a spending spree with new star players like Cristiano Ronaldo, Kaka, Karim Benzema and Raul Albiol.
> 
> The four star players have a newly combined salary of €217 million ($324 million US), making up a huge portion of the debt. The spending spree came just after Florentino Perez became the new president of Real Madrid. Like a true businessman Perez defended the spending on the grounds that you have to spend money to make money, and he believes that his new team can make more money now than ever. Well good luck with that Real Madrid. Though wouldn’t it be embarrassing if they didn’t win any championships? Sometimes putting together a ‘dream team’ is counter productive as they all try to hog the spotlight rather than work as a team.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2010)

revol68 said:


> _..... runs off to post more nonsense on the ugly single mother nonces 12 year old thread._



Holy fuck
You're going to get a longer ban than Adebayor

OK, back to debt crises....


----------



## tom_craggs (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Rooney's got the same game, he's just quite a bit better. Tevez may have been worth £30 to City but I really don't see how ferg could justify paying that for him. Not with rooney in the ranks.



100%, and anyway it's an irrelevance. I didn't think Tevez was worth £30m at the time anyway but it's looking increasingly like we don't actually have the money to spend anyway.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 22, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Eh no they haven't.



Their revenue is, and always will be higher than United's. I don't care about net worth, that changes by the day as silly billionaires buy clubs.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 23, 2010)

Green and Gold from Red Issue.



> The thing that I have noticed particularly obvious about the whole Glazer takeover has been how good the Glazers have been at dividing the fans.
> 
> Even amongst my friends there are pro FC / Anti FC / Not A Penny More / Match Tickets Only & no pies e.t.c but the one thing that obviously unites (excuse the pun) all of us is our need to get rid of the fuckers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Hull today which _should_ be a foregone conclusion at Old Trafford I suppose. 

Big game for them though, so tight (gnats chuff) at the top of the table and they could do with a big goal difference game here with AFC and MCFC holding that advantage at the moment.


----------



## purplex (Jan 25, 2010)

Good win on saturday, but no matter how successful we are on the pitch, the club is being eaten away by the cancer of high-finance.

The bond issue is an absolute disaster for United. 

They have increased the debt and turned on a tap to syphon money out of the club. 

The prospectus is here if anyone is interested


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2010)

Radio 5 saying Jaap Stam wants back and there may have been an approach?


----------



## handy1 (Jan 25, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Radio 5 saying Jaap Stam wants back and there may have been an approach?



Legend player.


----------



## purplex (Jan 26, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Radio 5 saying Jaap Stam wants back and there may have been an approach?



cool, can we pay him with bits of paper that say "interest rate swap" on them.
Or should we sell some of our other assets to buy him, maybe do a sale and lease back of Old Trafford now the training ground has been "taken"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 26, 2010)

Ferdinand charged for his ridiculous and obvious elbow on Craig Fagan on Saturday. How he wasn't sent off, I don't know.

Prick.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 26, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Ferdinand charged for his ridiculous and obvious elbow on Craig Fagan on Saturday. How he wasn't sent off, I don't know.
> 
> Prick.



it is fucking unbelievable that some one of his experience should do that, i laughed at ronaldo accusing spanish players of diving after he was sent off for trying to elbow someone, he is one player i would welcome back to old trafford


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 26, 2010)

So; I wonder if he's going to appeal it? Means he gets to play against City (that's if you're not putting the kids out again) but could geta  4 game suspension if found guilty - which is quite likely innit


----------



## Discordia (Jan 26, 2010)

How is Vidic's replacement playing?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> How is Vidic's replacement playing?



????

So he's appealing and playing. 

Your back four: Brown, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra
Our back four: Richards, Toure, Kompany, someone with a left foot and can walk without crutches

There'l be goals in this one...will it beat the Villa vs Blackburn total?


----------



## Discordia (Jan 27, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> ????


Chris Smalling? They bought him for like 7m, so they'll be getting that money back in the summer. Manchester United don't do positive net spend.


> So he's appealing and playing.


Seems stupid. Surely will get slapped with a 4 match ban now.


----------



## mattie (Jan 27, 2010)

The outline for the Neviller's new house is on the Daily Fail website.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1246403/Gary-Neville-builds-teletubby-eco-home.html

I only bring it up because I actually quite like it and it contrasts quite sharply with Neville Jr's Versace debacle.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 27, 2010)

mattie said:


> The outline for the Neviller's new house is on the Daily Fail website.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1246403/Gary-Neville-builds-teletubby-eco-home.html
> 
> I only bring it up because I actually quite like it and it contrasts quite sharply with Neville Jr's Versace debacle.



Lord, Lancashire looks so bleak; no wonder most of the blingers from United and City live in the undulating loveliness of Cheshire.

I can't believe we're talking dream homes and topography in the footie forum.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 27, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Chris Smalling? They bought him for like 7m, so they'll be getting that money back in the summer. Manchester United don't do positive net spend.



SSN were reporting £10million. Maybe it was 7 and Arsenal came in and they upped it, just like Berbatov.


----------



## mattie (Jan 27, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Lord, Lancashire looks so bleak; no wonder most of the blingers from United and City live in the undulating loveliness of Cheshire.
> 
> I can't believe we're talking dream homes and topography in the footie forum.



We could talk about the aesthetic appeal of Gary Neville.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot this was on tonight


----------



## Flashman (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there a stream for this?

I know I should know this but I always forget.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2010)

Just looking, the first leg was on the BBC sport site? 



> Coverage: *BBC Sport website*, BBC Radio 5 live, BBC local radio, live on Sky Sports 1 & highlights on Match of the Day


----------



## strung out (Jan 27, 2010)

2nd leg on sky. bbc only had rights to utd/city first leg and villa/rovers second leg


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 27, 2010)

Flashman said:


> Is there a stream for this?
> 
> I know I should know this but I always forget.



Download Veetle Player and click here - as good a stream as you'll find.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2010)

Ferdinand contesting the ban so he can play...excellent move by Fergie, who can now blame the upcoming defeat on the retired defender.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 27, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> Download Veetle Player and click here - as good a stream as you'll find.



Thanks.


----------



## strung out (Jan 27, 2010)

i hope they add an extra match onto the ban for a frivolous appeal


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2010)

Banning Ferdinand for longer only helps Fergie...Ferdinand's ban should be repealed.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 27, 2010)

UNITED UNITED!!!!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 27, 2010)

Back in your box cunts!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2010)

lol....


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Back in your box cunts!



Ah, well we'll give the FA Cup a try then


----------



## revol68 (Jan 27, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Ah, well we'll give the FA Cup a try then



It'll be 35 years and counting.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## big eejit (Jan 27, 2010)

Well done tonight ManU. Went out to watch the Everton game on sky in Bristol to find every pub packed out with newly converted Man City fans. What's wrong with Chelsea lads?

So spent the evening drinking beer and playing darts in a pub with no tele while the Carlos converts watched 'their team' get knocked out of the Carling Cup. The Carling Cup for fuck's sake. Support your local club you bunch of twats.


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Well done tonight ManU. Went out to watch the Everton game on sky in Bristol to find every pub packed out with newly converted Man City fans. What's wrong with Chelsea lads?
> 
> So spent the evening drinking beer and playing darts in a pub with no tele while the Carlos converts watched 'their team' get knocked out of the Carling Cup. The Carling Cup for fuck's sake. Support your local club you bunch of twats.



That sounds really sad... was there a recent traumatic sporting event in Bristol that might have caused loads of people to switch their allegiance to a non-local club?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 27, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Well done tonight ManU. Went out to watch the Everton game on sky in Bristol to find every pub packed out with newly converted Man City fans. What's wrong with Chelsea lads?



??? Really?

They're just ABU's I bet.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 27, 2010)

agricola said:


> That sounds really sad... was there a recent traumatic sporting event in Bristol that might have caused loads of people to switch their allegiance to a non-local club?



Could be! Tho I'm just down the road from Rovers so not that many City fans here. I think largely students and sky fans. Every pub was packed tho. Couldn't believe it. The Carling cup!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 28, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Could be! Tho I'm just down the road from Rovers so not that many City fans here. I think largely students and sky fans. Every pub was packed tho. Couldn't believe it. The Carling cup!



It was a manchester derby between aristocracy and noveau riche scum in a semi final, it is a big match regardless of the Cup.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> It was a manchester derby between aristocracy and noveau riche scum in a semi final, it is a big match regardless of the Cup.



not in bristol it isnt


----------



## revol68 (Jan 28, 2010)

agricola said:


> not in bristol it isnt



Man United are a massive club with supporters all over the world, though that doesn't explain how City attracted so many supporters in Bristol, I suspect they were most likely ABU's.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Man United are a massive club with supporters all over the world, though that doesn't explain how City attracted so many supporters in Bristol, I suspect they were most likely ABU's.



A manchester united 'supporter' not in manchester or bristol commenting on people in one pub in bristol?  other than paying money to murdoch or the glazers how do you support your club?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

agricola said:


> not in bristol it isnt


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2010)

Giggs was pivotal again last night. Utd are going to be fucked unless they get someone lined up to replace him.


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> A manchester united 'supporter' not in manchester or bristol commenting on people in one pub in bristol?  other than paying money to murdoch or the glazers how do you support your club?



on sky. from his armchair like most of them 

On the Giggs thing...you can't is the simple answer. He's one of those players where you'll compromise the team when he goes. The only possible exception would be the guy they sold and a certain L.Messi but he's not going to move to a smaller club


----------



## aylee (Jan 28, 2010)

editor said:


> Giggs was pivotal again last night. Utd are going to be fucked unless they get someone lined up to replace him.



He was, but it seems that he's immortal - he's actually been better this season than last and is showing no signs of his age at all.

And Rooney was absolutely sensational last night if you excuse him that glaring miss.  There was one moment where he brought the ball down and turned his man in one movement and instantly fired a pinpoint 60-70 yard pass over to Giggs (I think) on the opposite side of pitch.  I literally gasped in admiration.


----------



## aylee (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyway .... may history repeat itself ....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1994_Football_League_Cup_Final


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2010)

"Tevez shocked to discover semi-final has two legs

Hotheaded striker Carlos Tevez was today regretting his aggressive celebration of Manchester City’s win over his former club Manchester United, after friends explained how a two-legged match worked. 

Tevez, who was released by United last year after previously being on the books of West Ham and also being owned by some businessman for reasons nobody understands, wasted no time in making his point after bagging a brace of goals against his former employers. 

He made a defiant gesture at ex-teammate Gary Neville, stirred up the home fans in anti-United chanting, and is rumoured to have given Wes Brown a wedgie and wished Ryan Giggs a "crappy birthday." 

Tevez kept up the gloating in the days that followed, taunting Neville with the made-up insult "sock-sucker," gloating that he was "with the right club," and changing his voicemail message to:

"This is the phone of Carlos Tevez, who made United pay with a pair of goals to win the Manchester derby. Please leave a message."


"Doh!"
But the fiery Argentinian was reeling today after discovering that City still have to play a second leg and will almost certainly not go through to the final after all.

"What the hell?!" a dismayed Tevez told a press conference.

"So, actually, my two goals will most likely count for nothing as Wayne Rooney inspires United to a 3-0 win in the second leg? Well, you could have told me before I went waving my dick around and boasting.

"The whole point of me doing all that was that we’d proved our point and knocked United out. If I’d known that was only half of the tie, and United are pretty much unbeatable at home, I would have piped down a bit."

Fumbling in his jacket pocket, Tevez went on to ask reporters: "Who do I speak to, to get this second leg ‘cancelled’, if you know what I mean? Do you think they might be... persuadable?"

When it was explained to Tevez that second legs have long been an indispensable part of English football, ensuring that players are exhausted in time for more important tournaments and the Carling Cup loses any tension it would have had, Tevez shook his head in impatience, but was soon back to his bullish best. 

"We are not scared of United," he said. "We will finish the job and beat them because I love this club and want to make the fans proud. And if not, then I’ll do it with whoever the hell I play for next season."


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 28, 2010)

My favorite part of last nights game was Bellamy getting cracked on the bonce with a coin.


----------



## g force (Jan 28, 2010)

Esp if it leads to Man U playing behind closed doors...not that FA stands up to big clubs...


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 28, 2010)

g force said:


> Esp if it leads to Man U playing behind closed doors...not that FA stands up to big clubs...



Nah it won't - it's only Bellamy after all. The FA will thank United


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr Retro said:


> My favorite part of last nights game was Bellamy getting cracked on the bonce with a coin.



Yeah, that was great. I love seeing players get struck from behind by missiles as they go about doing what they're paid to do. I mean what did Bellamy expect, going over to take a corner in fromt of those United supporters? It's an outrageous provocation. The only thing that ruins it for me is when those over-paid prima donnas have the audacity to pick up the missile and chuck it back. They should know better.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

Great sport last night!

Pathetic people throwing coins really need to get a life.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 28, 2010)

If there was any good in the missile throwing it was Van der Sar going over and standing between Bellamy and the direction the missiles came from.. i hope it's been acknowledged.


----------



## gabi (Jan 28, 2010)

What a waste of cider


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gabi said:


> What a waste of cider




That's not cider; it's a bottle of pish made by some horsesucking red twats


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2010)

they hit garrido in the last derby didn't they?  Why is it any different now?

It'll be brushed under the carpet again.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 28, 2010)

tommers said:


> they hit garrido in the last derby didn't they?  Why is it any different now?
> 
> It'll be brushed under the carpet again.



There's no use in fining them


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2010)

The headline on the guardian football page is...



> Manchester United say they will ban indefinitely any fan found guilty of throwing missiles at Craig Bellamy





Tickled me for some reason.

and the picture on the story is...







Police confront Manchester City fans trying to leave Old Trafford through the wrong exit at the end of the Carling Cup semi-final, second leg. Photograph: Dave Thompson/PA

Looks like the ending of Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 28, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> I mean what did Bellamy expect, going over to take a corner in fromt of those United supporters? It's an outrageous provocation.



I agree! He has the most irritating boat in the world. He could have had the decency to face the crowd so they could hit in it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> That's not cider; it's a bottle of pish made by some horsesucking red twats



As opposed to bitter made by medal-less cunts, you mean?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 28, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> As opposed to bitter made by medal-less cunts, you mean?



Oh laugh now. You've still to come and drop three points at Eastlands


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Oh laugh now. You've still to come and drop three points at Eastlands



Careful. If you start celebrating single league wins as if they were trophies, you'll sound like a Liverpool fan...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_5890781,00.html
4 game ban for Rio.

Calculated risk by Fergie?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

No surprise he's been given an extra game. They must have known that'd happen as it was that blatant, so yeah, I guess.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd dock them 3 points for the missile throwing. They might find more than a couple of stewards for that corner area then.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 28, 2010)

i have a ticket for the game at the emirates on sunday, first united game in about 7 years and first in london since the massacre at highbury in the league cup, oh happy days


----------



## deadringer (Jan 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I'd dock them 3 points for the missile throwing. They might find more than a couple of stewards for that corner area then.



different competition though to the one the offence took place in


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

Smalling to United. Staying at Fulham for the rest of the season, then joining us in July.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 29, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> A manchester united 'supporter' not in manchester or bristol commenting on people in one pub in bristol?  other than paying money to murdoch or the glazers how do you support your club?


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> Yeah, that was great. I love seeing players get struck from behind by missiles as they go about doing what they're paid to do. I mean what did Bellamy expect, going over to take a corner in fromt of those United supporters? It's an outrageous provocation. The only thing that ruins it for me is when those over-paid prima donnas have the audacity to pick up the missile and chuck it back. They should know better.



This is Bellamy we're talking about...

Mr Big Hard man who went and slapped a supporter, only when he was held back by a load steward's.  

Bottles were plastic BTW.

http://www.epltalk.com/craig-bellamy-punches-a-man-united-fan-video/11293


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 29, 2010)

You can bet your life if it'd been a girl throwing stuff at Bellamy, he'd have been straight over to batter her.


----------



## thriller (Jan 29, 2010)

throwing objects at players is just aint on.


----------



## deadringer (Jan 29, 2010)

seems to be happening more and more all over the place these days. hope we dont see netting going up anytime in the future, but its got to be a possibility. there is just no way of stopping it that i can see


----------



## revol68 (Jan 30, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I'd dock them 3 points for the missile throwing. They might find more than a couple of stewards for that corner area then.



It says something that missiles from the crowd are a massive deal when it's Man United involved but no one felt the need to pass comment on Evra getting hit by a lighter at the Eastlands.

You'd almost think anything involving Man United was of great interest to everyone, quite flattering.


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 31, 2010)

Saw on MOTD that some supporters organization is trying to get potential buyers to look into putting in an offer for Utd. Any idea whats going on there ( apart from wanting the glaziers out  )


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 31, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> Saw on MOTD that some supporters organization is trying to get potential buyers to look into putting in an offer for Utd. Any idea whats going on there ( apart from wanting the glaziers out  )



Keith Harris saying that he has been in contact with a number of "red knights" with genuine financial clout, and the possibility of an offer to the Glazers is real (although he was notably vague about how substantial were the chances of it happening), but that it would depend on the attitude of the Glazers themselves.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 31, 2010)

"Red knights" who are going to throw $1b down the toilet? Unless they try to get their money back by sucking the club dry the same as the Glazers, that's what has to happen. Can't see it TBH.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 31, 2010)

Discordia said:


> "Red knights" who are going to throw $1b down the toilet? Unless they try to get their money back by sucking the club dry the same as the Glazers, that's what has to happen. Can't see it TBH.



Agreed.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 31, 2010)

Discordia said:


> "Red knights" who are going to throw $1b down the toilet? Unless they try to get their money back by sucking the club dry the same as the Glazers, that's what has to happen. Can't see it TBH.



You underestimate the allure of cockwaving.


----------



## Discordia (Jan 31, 2010)

If cockwaving were the goal, they would have bought United for less than $1b before the Glazers. Or they could buy Liverpool for even less, or some other club. It would really be about 1 billion friggin dollars for love of a club. I just can't see that.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2010)

What's got into Nani since he came back from injury??

It's starting to look like I might have to tell revol he was _right_...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Careful. If you start celebrating single league wins as if they were trophies, you'll sound like a Liverpool fan...



It's always good to beat Man Utd. Your team might manage it one day. 3-0 at the Emirates.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2010)

Arsenal are getting truly thumped!


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2010)

editor said:


> Arsenal are getting truly thumped!



Indeed, and its not as if they havent seen this before, its been almost an exact copy of the Champions League game last year. 

And now its 1-3, its even more similar.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 31, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's always good to beat Man Utd. Your team might manage it one day. 3-0 at the Emirates.



My team is United, matey.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> My team is United, matey.



Oh. Right. Jolly well played.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 31, 2010)

Who is this Nani impostor that's been playing the last 3 games?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> What's got into Nani since he came back from injury??
> 
> It's starting to look like I might have to tell revol he was _right_...



Class recognises it's own. 

Seriously though Nani has been fantastic the past few games, his decision making and movement has started to match his obvious ability.

That trick to skip through Glichy and Nasri (was it Nasri?) was faptastic.

More importantly though United have shown Arsenal what it's like to play with the bigger boys. It's all well and good knocking pretty patterns around against relegation fodder but when a top side has their card marked tactically they have absoultely no clue how to get round it and even if they did they lack Van Persie to get on the end of it.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nani see me, Nani don't.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 31, 2010)

Rooney's goal was amazing.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2010)

Love the way the defenders arms drop going: wtf? How e do that?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2010)

just watched rooney make and score your 2nd and it really was good play.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing, isn't it. That long ball game beats the Arsenal every time.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Amazing, isn't it. That long ball game beats the Arsenal every time.



Didn't watch the game then?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Didn't watch the game then?



I thought he was taking the piss.


----------



## purplex (Feb 1, 2010)

The devils club


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

purplex said:


> The devils club



Mental.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Feb 1, 2010)

Please, please, please keep Rooney away from injury this year, especially during the World Cup.  He just gets better doesn't he?  The pass he made to Nani on the break.... followed by a mega-sprint into the box, was just inspired.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 1, 2010)

Wasn't Rooney's pass to Nani then run up the field to score reminiscent of a Ronaldo goal a while back?


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Feb 1, 2010)

Nani did remind me of Ronaldo at times.  Rooney has become an awesome all round player with both assists and scoring.


----------



## purplex (Feb 1, 2010)

urb said:


> Please, please, please keep Rooney away from injury this year, especially during the World Cup.  He just gets better doesn't he?  The pass he made to Nani on the break.... followed by a mega-sprint into the box, was just inspired.



United > England
nft


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 1, 2010)

urb said:


> Please, please, please keep Rooney away from injury this year, especially during the World Cup.  He just gets better doesn't he?  The pass he made to Nani on the break.... followed by a mega-sprint into the box, was just inspired.



Fuck England.


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 1, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Didn't watch the game then?



A necessary part of any Arsene Wenger impersonation.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Hargreaves omitted from the Champs league squad, leaving Ritchie De Laet to take the place that'd been held for him.




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> The move casts doubt on Hargreaves' hopes of playing at the 2010 World Cup.



Oh, dya reckon? 

Hargreaves has now been out since September 18th 2008. He's never going to play again. Time to cancel his contract and sell him to the factory for dogfood, innit.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Nani see me, Nani don't.



, the non-tackles look even worse every time I watch that.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

Meh, he tried to nutmeg Nasri and hit his leg and got lucky. I don't think he even realised where Nasri was TBH.

A proper nutmeg would've been great though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Meh, he tried to nutmeg Nasri and hit his leg and got lucky. I don't think he even realised where Nasri was TBH.
> 
> A proper nutmeg would've been great though.



Yeah, yeah.

If an Arse player had done that, you'd still be wiping the cum off your keyboard.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Meh, he tried to nutmeg Nasri and hit his leg and got lucky. I don't think he even realised where Nasri was TBH.
> 
> A proper nutmeg would've been great though.



just look at the appalling starting positions of all three defenders. Clichy isn't even goal side, Nasri is apparently trying to stop him backheeling it  rather than actually being a covering defender, and Denilson has decided "fuck it I'll stand here, flat footed for a second, then wave a leg in the hope that he goes round it rather than trips on it"


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Meh, he tried to nutmeg Nasri and hit his leg and got lucky. I don't think he even realised where Nasri was TBH.
> 
> A proper nutmeg would've been great though.



Yes I thiought that at the time. The above just confirms it, a fluke.

And then an own goal, great move.

Ronny's goal was pure class though, hats off to him.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> just look at the appalling starting positions of all three defenders. Clichy isn't even goal side, Nasri is apparently trying to stop him backheeling it  rather than actually being a covering defender, and Denilson has decided "fuck it I'll stand here, flat footed for a second, then wave a leg in the hope that he goes round it rather than trips on it"



no arguments there matey...everyone in the Arsenal world is pretty much saying the same thing.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

ericjarvis said:


> Amazing, isn't it. That long ball game beats the Arsenal every time.



Over commitment, wanting it TOO much, rush of blood...


Meh.....bad fucking week this.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> just look at the appalling starting positions of all three defenders. Clichy isn't even goal side, Nasri is apparently trying to stop him backheeling it  rather than actually being a covering defender, and Denilson has decided "fuck it I'll stand here, flat footed for a second, then wave a leg in the hope that he goes round it rather than trips on it"



Yep. Dunno what the fuss is about really. Terrible defending leads to own goal shocker, woo?

Another day his backheel goes out for a throw and no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yep. Dunno what the fuss is about really. Terrible defending leads to own goal shocker, woo?
> 
> Another day his backheel goes out for a throw and no one gives a fuck.



Denilson's is the worst. He's got a second to think about it and he still gets himself in a position where at best Nani goes round him easily and at worst he gives away a pen.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yep. Dunno what the fuss is about really. Terrible defending leads to own goal shocker, woo?
> 
> Another day his backheel goes out for a throw and no one gives a fuck.



Or we get a decent goalkeeper and he tips it over the bar instead of in the net.

Shit happens.

Now I know how The Manc (USA section) felt last year when LIverpool thumped them 4-1....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

So, basically it's not United being any good, it's just that Arsenal are fucking shit?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> So, basically it's not United being any good, it's just that Arsenal are fucking shit?



well Arsenal haven't beaten Chelsea or Man U in what, 8 attempts? Got to be something missing, hasn't there?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> So, basically it's not United being any good, it's just that Arsenal are fucking shit?



Fulham beat you more comprehensively than you beat us.

Why people insist one result determines the quality of a team is beyond me.

As for that one goal: yes, it was far more about terrible defending and goalkeeping than anything amazing Nani did. He tried a backheel, it fell for him and he reacted quickly. It's decent enough play, but it's nothing amazing.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> well Arsenal haven't beaten Chelsea or Man U in what, 8 attempts? Got to be something missing, hasn't there?



Beat United and Chelsea last year...

ETA: The missing ingredient this time is this thing called a "forward" .


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Beat United and Chelsea last year...
> 
> ETA: The missing ingredient this time is this thing called a "forward" .



goalkeeper. Conceding 3 goals at home is shite.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Beat United and Chelsea last year...



I guess when you've won fuck all for SO long, you start to clutch at whatever flimsy straws you can get...

Still, it all looks a bit pathetic, really.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> goalkeeper. Conceding 3 goals at home is shite.



Well yeah he's been shit. With a proper attack we still would've got a draw at least though.

Not Almunia's fault he gets left 1v1 on the counter because we overcommit (Song in attack wtf!) because we don't have a forward.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I guess when you've won fuck all for SO long, you start to clutch at whatever flimsy straws you can get...
> 
> Still, it all looks a bit pathetic, really.



He said we hadn't won in 8 attempts, I was correcting.

You're the most tedious kind of "fan". All dick waving over a club you have nothing to do with.

If you wish to engage in that level of discussion: Enjoy your asset stripping, sucker.

ETA: Oh, and enjoy watching Manchester City take over your mantle.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> He said we hadn't won in 8 attempts, I was correcting.
> 
> You're the most tedious kind of "fan". All dick waving over a club you have nothing to do with.



Oh, the irony! The biggest never been to a game, gloating prick on the boards says _that_!!  

I'll be at OT on Saturday, pal, for the Pompey. What about you? When you next going to the Emirates? The 14th of Never? 

Now fuck off back to praying for someone else to beat us, you useless, pointless know-fuck all waste of skin.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Oh, the irony! The biggest never been to a game, gloating prick on the boards says _that_!!


When have I gloated?


> I'll be at OT on Saturday, pal, for the Pompey.


I'm sure the Glazers are happy.


> What about you? When you next going to the Emirates? The 14th of Never?


You may have noticed I don't live in England.


> Now fuck off back to praying for someone else to beat us, you useless, pointless know-fuck all waste of skin.




How old are you?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> When have I gloated?





> I'm sure the Glazers are happy.







> You may have noticed I don't live in England.



Thankful for small mercies. Point applies, though. Fucking glory hunters, telling others how to support their team.





> How old are you?



Old enough to recognize you for a complete fuckwit.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


>


Would you like a link to a dictionary, so you can look up what "gloating" means?


> Thankful for small mercies. Point applies, though. Fucking glory hunters, telling others how to support their team.


Arsenal don't win anything, but an Arsenal fan is a glory hunter? You seem confused.


> Old enough to recognize you for a complete fuckwit.


Yet immature enough to act like a child. At least if you were one you'd have an excuse. Oh well.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia you seem to be missing the fact that it was you that started the 'I'm a true fan' with this comment.



> You're the most tedious kind of "fan". All dick waving over a club you have nothing to do with.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Fulham beat you more comprehensively than you beat us.
> 
> Why people insist one result determines the quality of a team is beyond me.
> 
> As for that one goal: yes, it was far more about terrible defending and goalkeeping than anything amazing Nani did. He tried a backheel, it fell for him and he reacted quickly. It's decent enough play, but it's nothing amazing.



It wasn't a backheel you moron, it's known as a Ronaldo chop and you make it sound like it was a balls up that fell for him, it wasn't it was all perfectly executed to take advantage of the fact Nasri and Clichy left him a two feet of space to get through.

Now fuck off back to wanking over Inviticus, whitey.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Discordia you seem to be missing the fact that it was you that started the 'I'm a true fan' with this comment.



I never said he wasn't a "true fan", I said he was a tedious sort of fan.

And I've never seen Invictus, nor do I have any desire to. Racist twit.

eta for this silliness:


> It wasn't a backheel you moron


He hit it with his heel, and he hit it backwards. Ergo, backheel. Ronaldo did not invent the backheel.


> it was a balls up that fell for him, it wasn't it was all perfectly executed to take advantage of the fact Nasri and Clichy left him a two feet of space to get through.


It hit Nasri's leg and happened to bounce through that gap. He did a poor job of exploiting that gap if that was his intent.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> *well Arsenal haven't beaten Chelsea or Man U in what, 8 attempts? Got to be something missing, hasn't there?*





Discordia said:


> Beat United and Chelsea last year...
> 
> ETA: The missing ingredient this time is this thing called a "forward" .



Classic, we're shite even when we're not. 

Last year Arsenal beat ManU in London and drew with them at their gaff. The Chavs we beat at their ground.

Know your facts before spouting off...


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I never said he wasn't a "true fan", I said he was a tedious sort of fan.
> 
> And I've never seen Invictus, nor do I have any desire to. Racist twit.
> 
> ...



You absolute fuckwit, it never touched Nasri, that's what made it different from a simple backheel, it's a trick.

Watch closely,







See Nani chops down on the ball making it kick up and away, it doesn't touch the teenage lesbian.

As for the true fan issue, well I think it was implied with the 'nothing to do with the club' as if he had less of a 'connection' (to use a vomit inducing term) with his team than you.

Seriously whitey you should stick to watching the rugger.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like it hit his leg to me. Whatever, I have nothing against Nani, and it wouldn't surprise me if he meant that.

"nothing to do with the club" was because he was gloating about success he had no part in. No fan does. Enjoy it all you want, don't try to own it.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Looks like it hit his leg to me. Whatever, I have nothing against Nani, and it wouldn't surprise me if he meant that.
> 
> "nothing to do with the club" was because he was gloating about success he had no part in. No fan does. Enjoy it all you want, don't try to own it.



Well it never touched Nasri's leg at all and he obviously meant it, and you can say whatever all you want but considering you were arguing that the first United goal was just luck and bad defending it might kind of force you to reconsider that and maybe give some credit to a United player.

So him celebrating the club he supports success and raising it in banter with supporters of other clubs is somehow trying to own it and beyond the pale?

Funny I thought you liked to wank on about Barcelona and Arsenal quite a bit yourself, and more interestingly you take quite some glee out of United's defeats yet you had fuck all to do with them.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Well it never touched Nasri's leg at all and he obviously meant it, and you can say whatever all you want but considering you were arguing that the first United goal was just luck and bad defending it might kind of force you to reconsider that and maybe give some credit to a United player.


OK, at best he did well to get past 2 people. Getting past the third, and the own goal was simply shit defending/keeping.


> So him celebrating the club he supports success and raising it in banter with supporters of other clubs is somehow trying to own it and beyond the pale?


Beyond the pale? No, this is football. It's just a bit silly.


> Funny I thought you liked to wank on about Barcelona and Arsenal quite a bit yourself, and more interestingly you take quite some glee out of United's defeats yet you had fuck all to do with them.


If I've ever tried to own anything Barcelona or Arsenal have done please feel free to correct me.

Taking glee from any club losing is a quite unrelated issue, I don't see why you brought it up.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> OK, at best he did well to get past 2 people. Getting past the third, and the own goal was simply shit defending/keeping.
> 
> Beyond the pale? No, this is football. It's just a bit silly.
> 
> ...



He did brilliantly to get past them two admittedly mediocre players, going past the third was easier but not because of shit defending but simply because he was running at the defender at speed in the box, a nightmare scenario for any defender. As for the goalkeeping I don't think Almunia can be blamed too much afterall he was stretching to reach it and if he hadn't touched it Park and Rooney were waiting for a tap in.

Well you've tried to 'own' the successes of Barca and Arsenal as much as any other poster on here, including the one you took your arsey jibe at.

As for taking glee in a club losing, well if one shouldn't take glee or ownership of the club they supports success then they have even less right to take glee or ownership of another teams failures. Simples.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 4, 2010)

revol68 said:


> He did brilliantly to get past them two admittedly mediocre players, going past the third was easier but not because of shit defending but simply because he was running at the defender at speed in the box, a nightmare scenario for any defender. As for the goalkeeping I don't think Almunia can be blamed too much afterall he was stretching to reach it and if he hadn't touched it Park and Rooney were waiting for a tap in.


Denilson and Almunia were both poorly positioned. Along with numerous other players (non marking of Rooney/Park etc).


> Well you've tried to 'own' the successes of Barca and Arsenal as much as any other poster on here, including the one you took your arsey jibe at.


I don't recall doing so. If I do please point it out, I don't wish to.


> As for taking glee in a club losing, well if one shouldn't take glee or ownership of the club they supports success


I said they shouldn't take ownership, since they had no part in it. Nothing wrong with glee.


> then they have even less right to take glee or ownership of another teams failures. Simples.


No reason not to take glee in a club losing if you want. Ownership would be pretty stupid though!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Yet immature enough to act like a child. At least if you were one you'd have an excuse. Oh well.



I care _deeply_ about your opinion of me, cuntface. Or of anything, to be honest. Who the fuck are you, again, other than a whinging prick?

Now, as it appears we're done here, you may as well go back to praying Citeh will be past us, soon. You sad, snide little know fuck all twat.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Fulham beat you more comprehensively than you beat us.
> 
> Why people insist one result determines the quality of a team is beyond me.
> 
> As for that one goal: yes, it was far more about terrible defending and goalkeeping than anything amazing Nani did. He tried a backheel, it fell for him and he reacted quickly. It's decent enough play, but it's nothing amazing.



when we played fulham we did not have a single defender in the team, so hardly a shock result?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyway...

At least one person still believes that Hargreaves will play again:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8497856.stm


----------



## Discordia (Feb 5, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I care _deeply_ about your opinion of me, cuntface. Or of anything, to be honest. Who the fuck are you, again, other than a whinging prick?
> 
> Now, as it appears we're done here, you may as well go back to praying Citeh will be past us, soon. You sad, snide little know fuck all twat.



Do you do anything but insult people? If not, at least work on being original.




			
				Deareg said:
			
		

> when we played fulham we did not have a single defender in the team, so hardly a shock result?


Use the Liverpool loss as the example then. All I'm saying is a one-off game means very, very little. Liverpool beating United doesn't make United shit, and it doesn't make Liverpool good enough to avoid losing 4th place. People draw far too many conclusions from few games.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Do you do anything but insult people? If not, at least work on being original.



You seem to have mistaken me for someone who's going to pay the remotest attention to what you have to say, deary. This is not school, and you're not a teacher. Hope this helps. Meanwhile, do you anything other than talk complete, utter bollocks that no one gives a toss about, whilst remaining totally convinced that you're correct?

I've posted several times about football - and LOTS of other things - in the time you've managed to think up a reply to continue an argument that's long since dead, you utter dullard.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 5, 2010)

He can't even tell the difference between a "Ronaldo Chop" and a backheel that hits an opposition player.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2010)

If Robin Van Persie had done exactly the same thing, it would have been _sheer unadulterated genius_.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 5, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If Robin Van Persie had done exactly the same thing, it would have been _sheer unadulterated genius_.



Could you imagine if Messi done it?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2010)

Spunk everywhere. We'd be drenched.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2010)

What a game yesterday!


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Feb 7, 2010)

Lots of green and gold on display to.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice touch by Becks there then.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 9, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Nice touch by Becks there then.



The whole 'not celebrating' thing is bollocks IMO. It was bollocks when it started - why is it disrespectful to celebrate scoring just because you used to play for a particular club? And it's just extra look-at-me ostentatious bollocks now.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 9, 2010)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The whole 'not celebrating' thing is bollocks IMO. It was bollocks when it started - why is it disrespectful to celebrate scoring just because you used to play for a particular club? And it's just extra look-at-me ostentatious bollocks now.



i agree mostly, but i can understand some players not celeberating scoring against a former club, most of all denis law when united got relegated, but dont trumpet it, just fucking do it, or dont do it as the case may be


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nani gets a harsh as fuck red for a non malicious wingers tackle.

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

This ref is on a fucking wind up, the useless cunt!

Still United have been playing brilliantly with 10 men, Villa have been struggling to get out of their half.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

well a great performance by Man United if a disappointing result, still played for over an hour with 10 men and always looked the more dangerous and adventurous side.

Wayne Rooney could easily make it as a full back with an average team like Arsenal.


----------



## gabi (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Nani gets a harsh as fuck red for a non malicious wingers tackle.
> 
> Fucking bullshit.



That was a straight red. Cant argue with that.

United looked fucking awesome though, even away from home, with 10 men. Rooney's worth 3 players by himself.


----------



## gabi (Feb 10, 2010)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Lots of green and gold on display to.



yawn, what a pack of fucking idiots.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

They pay their money to the Glazers, but they wear pretty colors to show they have *principles*!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

gabi said:


> That was a straight red. Cant argue with that.
> 
> United looked fucking awesome though, even away from home, with 10 men. Rooney's worth 3 players by himself.



Nah it was a yellow, especially since the ref was so stupidly lenient for the rest of the match, Young should have seen red for a start.

Nani won the ball, it was one footed in the end and there was no malice, there was far, far worse in the mersey side derby.

Also what's with the pack of idiot jibes at the people wearing green and gold, have you a problem with people showing their displeasure at the carpetbaggers?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

Displeasure is a waste of time though, not like Glazer gives a fuck if people don't like him.

They don't have the balls to do the necessary and simply stop giving him money.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> They pay their money to the Glazers, but they wear pretty colors to show they have *principles*!



You seem unable to grasp the contradictory nature football fans are obviously going to be put in, that is supporting the team whilst opposing the owners? 

Do you think it's better for those supporters not to go to the matches with their scarves and banners and instead let their seats be taken by people who don't give a fuck?

I tend to think it's a good thing that fans are making these protests and that they are perfectly legit considering it is them that are being hit by the ticket price rises and the criminal Automatic Cup Scheme, maybe most Man United fans aren't colonial cunts most likely living in some gated community to keep the natives out.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> You seem unable to grasp the contradictory nature football fans are obviously going to be put in, that is supporting the team whilst opposing the owners?
> 
> Do you think it's better for those supporters not to go to the matches with their scarves and banners and instead let their seats be taken by people who don't give a fuck?
> 
> I tend to think it's a good thing that fans are making these protests and that they are perfectly legit considering it is them that are being hit by the ticket price rises and the criminal Automatic Cup Scheme, maybe most Man United fans aren't colonial cunts most likely living in some gated community to keep the natives out.



Of course they could follow your example, couldn't they revol?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Displeasure is a waste of time though, not like Glazer gives a fuck if people don't like him.
> 
> They don't have the balls to do the necessary and simply stop giving him money.



Those fans were there before the Glazers, had season tickets before the Glazers and shouldn't have to give up supporting their team for those shower of cunts, especially as they would only be punished 'their team' or more likely have their seat taken by some prick who see's no issue with the Glazers.

Yes there is an obvious contradiction because of the contradictory nature of supporting a football team under capitalism, that is, it is at once a commodity and at the same time not, fans don't simply change to another brand etc.

As for it making no difference to the Glazers, well it obviously embarrasses them as can be seen by their attempts to clamp down on the protest and banners. Sure it might not get them out by itself but sometimes t


----------



## embree (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Displeasure is a waste of time though, not like Glazer gives a fuck if people don't like him.
> 
> They don't have the balls to do the necessary and simply stop giving him money.



christ you're a massive cock aren't you?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Those fans were there before the Glazers, had season tickets before the Glazers and shouldn't have to give up supporting their team for those shower of cunts, especially as they would only be punished 'their team' or more likely have their seat taken by some prick who see's no issue with the Glazers.
> 
> Yes there is an obvious contradiction because of the contradictory nature of supporting a football team under capitalism, that is, it is at once a commodity and at the same time not, fans don't simply change to another brand etc.
> 
> As for it making no difference to the Glazers, well it obviously embarrasses them as can be seen by their attempts to clamp down on the protest and banners. Sure it might not get them out by itself but sometimes t



and how big were the demos against the Glazers then? A few hundre? Maybe a thousand? The vast majority of them didn't give a shit back then. They give a shit now SAF hasn't got any money to spend


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Of course they could follow your example, couldn't they revol?



I don't give the Glazers any money, so it would be easy for me to be a snotty cunt about the protests, except if I had the money to get to games at Old Trafford I would, unfortunately my JSA doesn't stretch beyond Orange Wednesdays at the cinema.

I still understand the concerns and position of match going fans and so don't snipe like a cunt from miles away unlike that Safa colonialist fuck.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> maybe most Man United fans aren't colonial cunts most likely living in some gated community to keep the natives out.


Racists are such idiots .


----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't give the Glazers any money, so it would be easy for me to be a snotty cunt about the protests, except if I had the money to get to games at Old Trafford I would, unfortunately my JSA doesn't stretch beyond Orange Wednesdays at the cinema.
> 
> I still understand the concerns and position of match going fans and so don't snipe like a cunt from miles away unlike that Safa colonialist fuck.



You're such a fool.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> and how big were the demos against the Glazers then? A few hundre? Maybe a thousand? The vast majority of them didn't give a shit back then. They give a shit now SAF hasn't got any money to spend



there were a few thousand in Manchester, certainly the mass majority of fans did not welcome the Glazers even if they didn't join the protests, it certainly wasn't like the Scousers who rolled out the red carpet for those two cowbots.

Still I'm glad we are now so childish that we are reducing the rights and wrongs of a protest movement down to 'who joined first', it might be a fitting model for fashion but not for protests.

You might as well whinge about people only joining anti war demos after casualties and make snidey remarks about "them not giving a shit back then".

Honestly, it's embarrassing seeing supposed football fans getting snidey at other football fans seeking to make some sort of stand, instead of appreciating that the issues could well be there's next and in terms of ticket prices more than likely already are.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Racists are such idiots .



Seriously white south africans bleating on about being the victims of racism need burning tyres put round their neck.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> there were a few thousand in Manchester, certainly the mass majority of fans did not welcome the Glazers even if they didn't join the protests, it certainly wasn't like the Scousers who rolled out the red carpet for those two cowbots.
> 
> Still I'm glad we are now so childish that we are reducing the rights and wrongs of a protest movement down to 'who joined first', it might be a fitting model for fashion but not for protests.
> 
> ...



I just think "there's no money to spend on transfers" is a fucking poxy reason to be protesting. It's not about "who joined first" but about why they've joined.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> You're such a fool.



please elaborate?

a fool for being broke or because I'd spend money going to see United at Old Trafford if I had it or because I understand the concerns and rationale of the Green and Gold protest?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Seriously white south africans bleating on about being the victims of racism need burning tyres put round their neck.



I said you were a stupid racist, not that I was a victim. Could you take a comprehension class or something, explaining this is tedious.

And you know absolutely nothing about me. Why do you even think I'm white?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> I just think "there's no money to spend on transfers" is a fucking poxy reason to be protesting. It's not about "who joined first" but about why they've joined.



people are protesting because it has become obvious that the Glazers are now moving money from Man United to pay off debts of the parent company.

As for it being a shit reason, well why? The fans pay their money into the club and expect the money to go back into strengthening the squad not paying interest on loans took out to fund a hostile takeover.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I said you were a stupid racist, not that I was a victim. Could you take a comprehension class or something, explaining this is tedious.
> 
> And you know absolutely nothing about me. Why do you even think I'm white?



I know you are white and you only call me racist after I make jibes about white south africans so I'm assuming your reasons for labelling racist is because of these, or do you think I'm racist for some other reason?


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I know you are white and you only call me racist after I make jibes about white south africans


No, you make "jibes" (I wouldn't call racist slurs jibes personally, but hey) at me. You don't know anything about me.


> so I'm assuming your reasons for labelling racist is because of these, or do you think I'm racist for some other reason?


You're a racist because you use racist epithets to attack people.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No, you make "jibes" (I wouldn't call racist slurs jibes personally, but hey) at me. You don't know anything about me.
> 
> You're a racist because you use racist epithets to attack people.



you started calling me a racist because i made a joke about you sticking to rugby like a good whitey, I pointed out that it doesn't constitute racism and that hearing some white south african cry racism because someone makes a joke about them knowing fuck all about football (or soccer) is a bit hard to swallow and mistakes racism as some simplistic individualist attitude rather than a real material force rooted in political and economic structural inequalities and that this understanding is endemic to fuckwits who are on the more comfortable side of such racial divisions.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> you started calling me a racist because i made a joke about you sticking to rugby like a good whitey, I pointed out that it doesn't constitute racism and that hearing some white south african cry racism because someone makes a joke about them knowing fuck all about football (or soccer) is a bit hard to swallow and mistakes racism as some simplistic individualist attitude rather than a real material force rooted in political and economic structural inequalities and that this understanding is endemic to fuckwits who are on the more comfortable side of such racial divisions.



When was the last time you made a big hoo-ha on racism back here?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> people are protesting because it has become obvious that the Glazers are now moving money from Man United to pay off debts of the parent company.
> 
> As for it being a shit reason, well why? The fans pay their money into the club and expect the money to go back into strengthening the squad not paying interest on loans took out to fund a hostile takeover.



It's a shit reason because it completely misunderstands why supposedly we care about football clubs. If the motivation is just that we want to be entertained on the pitch by good footballers winning things, then why the fuck should I care what happens to Manchester United? It's just another branch of the entertainment industry, and why shouldn't the Glazers make money out of it?

If what they want is the money "invested in the club" in the manner of spending freely on players, why should I give them any support? They're just perpetuating exactly what's put football clubs in such precarious positions. Bollocks to that. 

Are most of them hoping that the direction of the club will be brought closer to the support? That ticket prices will go down and enable different sorts of people to go to games? That MUFC starts investing money in helping the community? Bollocks they are. They just want to know why SAF didn't have the extra wedge to buy Benzema or Villa in the Summer. Fuck them.

They want a different set of rich fucks, one's who just want to fritter their money away, rather than make some, to take them over. And I don't care.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

so just to make it perfectly clear what racist epithets have I used? The only ones I'm aware of were jokes about White Safa's knowing more about rugby than football which would seem to contradict your claim that you weren't calling me racist for making jibes about White Safa's like yourself.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> When was the last time you made a big hoo-ha on racism back here?



Dunno, don't keep a record but I'm pretty sure I take issue with racism when I see it. The last time I remember issues of racism rising in the football forum was when Gabi made a mental claim that Fergie only called black players 'the boy'.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> so just to make it perfectly clear what racist epithets have I used?


"whitey", multiple times.


> The only ones I'm aware of were jokes about White Safa's knowing more about rugby than football which would seem to contradict your claim that you weren't calling me racist for making jibes about White Safa's like yourself.


I don't know anything about rugby, it bores me to tears. You know nothing about me, why do you keep assuming you do?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 10, 2010)

Here we go. Anti-racist Revol's finest hour on Urban


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> It's a shit reason because it completely misunderstands why supposedly we care about football clubs. If the motivation is just that we want to be entertained on the pitch by good footballers winning things, then why the fuck should I care what happens to Manchester United? It's just another branch of the entertainment industry, and why shouldn't the Glazers make money out of it?
> 
> If what they want is the money "invested in the club" in the manner of spending freely on players, why should I give them any support? They're just perpetuating exactly what's put football clubs in such precarious positions. Bollocks to that.
> 
> ...



Well, if some people only care about their money being reinvested into more transfers then that's rather sad but still legitimate since they put their money into the club. However I think you are doing the protests a big disservice, especially as one of the main motivators for many people is the 30% rise in ticket prices, the Automatic Cup Scheme and the long term interest of the club.

Such a snidey attitude is pathetic though, it overlooks the fact that people getting involved in such protests even on a small level brings them into contact with other issues than those they might have initially got involved for, it also gives some sort of sense of social empowerment to people and this has been seen by the refusal of fans to let stewards seize banners and evict people from the stadium.

Sure it's all small steps and there is little clear direction in the protest beyond anger at the Glazers, but if we are to see a rise in fan empowerment that might create a culture where clubs are forced into more like clubs than any other sort of brand then they will start from such mixed soil.


----------



## Wills (Feb 10, 2010)

What a load of bollocks .. this thread should be about United games.. no mention of the great perfomance by United at Villa tonight despite having Nani sent of in the first 30 mins!
Who do you lot support?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> "whitey", multiple times.
> 
> I don't know anything about rugby, it bores me to tears. You know nothing about me, why do you keep assuming you do?



Yes I know I called you whitey, like I said you called me racist because I mocked  the notion of White South Africans bleating on about racism. Boo Hoo.

I know you don't like rugby, I was making use of a generalised truism about white south africans to mock your comments about football, much like I might tell some posh public schoolboy to stick to cricket, despite the obviius fact not all public school boys like rugby.


----------



## gabi (Feb 10, 2010)

Chill people.. motd about to start. Lets enjoy


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wills said:


> What a load of bollocks .. this thread should be about United games.. no mention of the great perfomance by United at Villa tonight despite having Nani sent of in the first 30 mins!
> Who do you lot support?



eh, I mentioned it a few times.

Discordia is some south african cunt who wanks off over Arsenal's ineffectual heavy petting.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yes I know I called you whitey, like I said you called me racist because I mocked  the notion of White South Africans bleating on about racism. Boo Hoo.


1) I called you racist because you used a racist epithet.
2) Your generalising about white South Africans is, at best, exceptionally stupid.


> I know you don't like rugby, I was making use of a generalised truism about white south africans to mock your comments about football, much like I might tell some posh public schoolboy to stick to cricket, despite the obviius fact not all public school boys like rugby.


Except you know nothing about me. I could be a cricket playing indian for all you know.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Well, if some people only care about their money being reinvested into more transfers then that's rather sad but still legitimate since they put their money into the club. However I think you are doing the protests a big disservice, especially as one of the main motivators for many people is the 30% rise in ticket prices, the Automatic Cup Scheme and the long term interest of the club.
> 
> Such a snidey attitude is pathetic though, it overlooks the fact that people getting involved in such protests even on a small level brings them into contact with other issues than those they might have initially got involved for, it also gives some sort of sense of social empowerment to people and this has been seen by the refusal of fans to let stewards seize banners and evict people from the stadium.
> 
> Sure it's all small steps and there is little clear direction in the protest beyond anger at the Glazers, but if we are to see a rise in fan empowerment that might create a culture where clubs are forced into more like clubs than any other sort of brand then they will start from such mixed soil.


Weak. They don't "put their money into the club", they're not fucking investing it, they're buying a ticket for entertainment. They go to the game, the watch 90 minutes of football, and leave at ten to five, that's what they've paid for. I don't expect UGC to let me tell them what films to put on just because I've been to the cinema 10 times this year. 

You want to talk to me about changing football, about bringing about a change in the way the game is run, and people organising to do that? Fantastic, I'll be cheering with the rest of them. But as to this shit. No. Not interested.


----------



## Wills (Feb 10, 2010)

Wills said:


> What a load of bollocks .. this thread should be about United games.. no mention of the great perfomance by United at Villa tonight despite having Nani sent of in the first 30 mins!
> Who do you lot support?


My apologies to *revol68*


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Discordia said:


> 1) I called you racist because you used a racist epithet.
> 2) Your generalising about white South Africans is, at best, exceptionally stupid.
> 
> Except you know nothing about me. I could be a cricket playing indian for all you know.



Yes like I said you are calling me racist for making a joke based on a stereotype about White Safa's and their 'general' preference for rugger over soccer, I find such bleating nauseous, not simply because it belies an infantile understanding of racism but because it serves to uphold real racism and white supremacy by making it about explicit individual attitudes rather than structured power relations, it's akin to posh cunts whinging about inverted snobbery as a form of class oppression.

I know you are white cos you would have slapped me down like a lil bitch the first time I referred to you as a whitey.


----------



## Discordia (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Yes like I said you are calling me racist for making a joke based on a stereotype about White Safa's and their 'general' preference for rugger over soccer


No, I'm calling you racist for calling me "whitey" repeatedly.


> , I find such bleating nauseous, not simply because it belies an infantile understanding of racism but because it serves to uphold real racism and white supremacy by making it about explicit individual attitudes rather than structured power relations, it's akin to posh cunts whinging about inverted snobbery as a form of class oppression.


Please, please get over yourself.


> I know you are white cos you would have slapped me down like a lil bitch the first time I referred to you as a whitey.


I would have slapped you down if you called me a kaffir too. I simply do not like racist epithets.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Nani gets a harsh as fuck red for a non malicious wingers tackle.
> 
> Fucking bullshit.



You're a prick, a two footed studs showing challenge = non-malicious?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> You're a prick, a two footed studs showing challenge = non-malicious?



no, he jumped with two feet but tackled with one, it was rash and a yellow but a red was very harsh, certainly his tackle wasn't half as bad as the one that pretty little girl with the undercut put in for Everton at the weekend.


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2010)

my flatmate's a united fan and just admitted that if that challenge had been against a united player, he'd have been shouting out for a red. fair enough sending off really


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my flatmate's a united fan and just admitted that if that challenge had been against a united player, he'd have been shouting out for a red. fair enough sending off really



maybe if the ref had set that standard for the rest of the game you could say it was tough but fair but considering the shit he let Villa off with the rest of the game it stands out as unfair.


----------



## agricola (Feb 10, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> You're a prick, a two footed studs showing challenge = non-malicious?



It was so blatant a red even Lord Ferg accepted that it was one, but in revol's defence he has been on a massive Wolfie Smith trip for the past page and a half.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> no, he jumped with two feet but tackled with one, it was rash and a yellow but a red was very harsh, certainly his tackle wasn't half as bad as the one that pretty little girl with the undercut put in for Everton at the weekend.



Red wasn't harsh.

Mike Phelan disagrees with you... 

Fellaini was lucky not to get a red as was Pienaar, so what's your point?


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> no, he jumped with two feet but tackled with one, it was rash and a yellow but a red was very harsh, certainly his tackle wasn't half as bad as the one that pretty little girl with the undercut put in for Everton at the weekend.



Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson: "Nani is not a malicious player but he has gone in with his foot raised off the ground and we cannot complain about it."


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> no, he jumped with two feet but tackled with one, it was rash and a yellow but a red was very harsh, certainly his tackle wasn't half as bad as the one that pretty little girl with the undercut put in for Everton at the weekend.



funny, I thought red cards were for dangerous play not "dangerous play, unless you happen to be a forward"


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> maybe if the ref had set that standard for the rest of the game you could say it was tough but fair but considering the shit he let Villa off with the rest of the game it stands out as unfair.



Go pick your dummy up you shite the nappy wean.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> funny, I thought red cards were for dangerous play not "dangerous play, unless you happen to be a Man United player"



fixed


----------



## revol68 (Feb 10, 2010)

agricola said:


> It was so blatant a red even Lord Ferg accepted that it was one, but in revol's defence he has been on a massive Wolfie Smith trip for the past page and a half.



Like I said maybe if the ref had kept at that standard it would have been a tough but fair call (like say a European ref) but he let other players off with lunges from behind without even booking them.

By PL standards though Nani was unlucky to see red.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, he leaped in with both feet off the ground. It's a red, sorry.

And a totally unnecessary one, at that.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, he leaped in with both feet off the ground. It's a red, sorry.
> 
> And a totally unnecessary one, at that.



Well actually it wasn't a two footed tackle, he jumped off the ground with both feet but tackled with one. Like I said maybe a hard but fair red if the ref had been in any shape or form consistent but considering the shit he let slide throughout the game it must be deemed a rather harsh red, and certainly in comparison to tackles routinely overlooked or given a yellow in the PL week in week out. Fergie as a manager of a team more often on the receiving end of such tackles prefers tighter Champion League style refs (he's said as much many times) and so didn't argue with the decision (though he could have rightly brought up Young's worse tackle on Valencia in the second half that didn't even get a free kick).


----------



## gabi (Feb 11, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Well actually it wasn't a two footed tackle, he jumped off the ground with both feet but tackled with one. Like I said maybe a hard but fair red if the ref had been in any shape or form consistent but considering the shit he let slide throughout the game it must be deemed a rather harsh red, and certainly in comparison to tackles routinely overlooked or given a yellow in the PL week in week out. Fergie as a manager of a team more often on the receiving end of such tackles prefers tighter Champion League style refs (he's said as much many times) and so didn't argue with the decision (though he could have rightly brought up Young's worse tackle on Valencia in the second half that didn't even get a free kick).



It was a generally poor performance from the ref, yes. But he got the Nani one right. I'm still trying to get my head around Fergie actually agreeing with it tho


----------



## revol68 (Feb 11, 2010)

gabi said:


> It was a generally poor performance from the ref, yes. But he got the Nani one right. I'm still trying to get my head around Fergie actually agreeing with it tho



Like I said, if he had held the rest of the game up to the same standard it could be argued it was a hard but fair red that stuck to the letter of the law but in the context of the rest of the refs decisions it has to be deemed very harsh and against the standards of the PL in general pretty harsh too.

Like I said Fergie made no complaints because he actually wants such tackles clamped down on harder as it benefits teams like United (and ironically players like Nani in particular) in the long term.

Saying that I'm still baffled he didn't point out the ref's inconsistencies and the fact he gave literally everything to Villa (aside from the issue of Nani's red). My guess is the oul boy has his reasons.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Well actually it wasn't a two footed tackle, he jumped off the ground with both feet but tackled with one.



I said he had both feet off the ground, which he did.

And there was still no need to lunge for it like that, there. Bad choice.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

I haven't seen Ronaldinho look so confident and do tricks like that since he was in his prime at Barca. He's such a unique player.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

Milan should be 3 up now United have hardly been in it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I haven't seen Ronaldinho look so confident and do tricks like that since he was in his prime at Barca. He's such a unique player.



You've not seen him play recently then ?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> You've not seen him play recently then ?



Did he play in that Milan derby?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

Blates Pen.

Ronnie's running things.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Did he play in that Milan derby?



The whole team had a shocker that night, but he has been outstanding recently and looking better and better each match.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> The whole team had a shocker that night, but he has been outstanding recently and looking better and better each match.



Yeah, the whole team was so anonymous that night that I literally couldn't remember whether he was on the pitch or not.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Yeah, the whole team was so anonymous that night that I literally couldn't remember whether he was on the pitch or not.



ho ho ho I never saw that one coming from fucking 10 miles off


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

United are abysmal. They are going to have change something because Milan should have at least 4, maybe 5 by now. Scholes is having a shocker. Evans looks crap, Ferdinand not much better. Nani's returned to form.


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## xes (Feb 16, 2010)

Scholes' goal has to be the luckies goal ever scored.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think they are shit scared of the San Siro, well at least facing AC in it, they all look nervy, well except for Rooney who looks fucked off, needs to avoid getting sent off though.

Hopefully Fergie kicks a few boots around at half time and they wake up.


----------



## gabi (Feb 16, 2010)

Christ. Does anyone have an English media player link? I dont know whats more irritating, italian or danish... which are the only decent links i can find...

Scholes-a, fletcher-a, ferdinand-a.. fuck off


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> Christ. Does anyone have an English media player link? I dont know whats more irritating, italian or danish... which are the only decent links i can find...
> 
> Scholes-a, fletcher-a, ferdinand-a.. fuck off



I have ze German von http://www.tvoo.net/ch2.html


----------



## gabi (Feb 16, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> I have ze German von http://www.tvoo.net/ch2.html



Ah ok cool.. that usually turns to english during the actual game, cheers...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> Ah ok cool.. that usually turns to english during the actual game, cheers...



Or Italian it seems


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm watching on my xbox thanks to my da's sky sports subscription, all the sports channels for nothing .


----------



## gabi (Feb 16, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Or Italian it seems



Ah fuck 

I really really hate the sound of italian. Gimme deutsch any day.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2010)

Weird they was definitely talking German at half time in the studio.


----------



## gabi (Feb 16, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Weird they was definitely talking German at half time in the studio.



This guy might hit the red button at some point. Nice quality on the vid...

And there goes Rooney-a.. fuck off


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 16, 2010)

Shitloads of links here http://www.free-tv.dk/live_sports_links.html and here http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=65319&part=sports if you fancy trying them all.


----------



## gabi (Feb 16, 2010)

yeh, danish appears to be slightly less offensive to my grumpy tired ears

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=4b77e5d9c28f8

at least they know when to shut the fuck up and just let u watch the game


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

myp2p.eu is the place to try.

I've got a sky sopcast stream.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wayne Rooney!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a fightback. United have been a lot better this half. God knows why Nani walked back out at halftime. As soon as they take him off, they scored.


----------



## agricola (Feb 16, 2010)

What a mad game of football.  You would think at their age the AC Milan team would learn to score goals.

1-3, Rooney again.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2010)

fuck me, too easy.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 16, 2010)

Rooney's metatarsal will be creaking like fuck by May


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually full on love Wayne fucking Rooney!

Nice ball from Fletcher too.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

Rooney for the hattrick?

Milan are looking their age now. I can't see them coming back.

Remarkable really considering to what extent they dominated the first half.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I actually full on love Wayne fucking Rooney!



You're about 50 years too young and the wrong gender to spark interest from Rooney.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 16, 2010)

Form is temporary, class is permanent - roll back 10 years it would be the other way round, English club teams are so improved, got much more intelligence


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2010)

That's an amazing result. Where can I see the highlights?


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Form is temporary, class is permanent - roll back 10 years it would be the other way round, English club teams are so improved, got much more intelligence



and money


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 16, 2010)

editor said:


> That's an amazing result. Where can I see the highlights?



itv4 at 22.45 - oops. wrong game!


----------



## agricola (Feb 16, 2010)

should be 1-4


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> and money



love to know what Utd's net spend is over the past 5 years ....since the prem started they have a net spend of about 6 million pound....make that 16 now they've bought smalling


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

Money's more than transfer fees. In a way how much you can pay your players is far, far more important.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 16, 2010)

WHAT A GOAL from Seedorf.


----------



## agricola (Feb 16, 2010)

2-3


----------



## Balbi (Feb 16, 2010)

nearly 3 - 3  Pippo you din


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow. I read about it here before I saw it on my stream. Allowed me to smile at Andy Gray's wittering about Milan's toothlessness.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 16, 2010)

This game is AWESOME.


----------



## agricola (Feb 16, 2010)

did that ref confuse Carrick for Evra?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 16, 2010)

Carrick's sent off


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

That's probably the best game I've seen all season. Great stuff. The bizarre card at the end topped it off.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big result for Utd that....


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

wtf was Carrick sent off for?

Anyway a bit of a mental game that, lucky not to be 3 down at half time, then could have put it to bed at 3-1 only for old father time to come on and score a lovely little flick.#

Still winning 3-2 at the San Siro is nothing to be sniffed at.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> wtf was Carrick sent off for?
> 
> Anyway a bit of a mental game that, lucky not to be 3 down at half time, then could have put it to bed at 3-1 only for old father time to come on and score a lovely little flick.#
> 
> Still winning 3-2 at the San Siro is nothing to be sniffed at.



Kicking the ball away apparently.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Kicking the ball away apparently.



I only saw Evra kind of tap it away, must have missed Carricks kick, a bit pedantic from the ref but meh.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't see it either. Just mentioned on the Granuiad's MBM.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 16, 2010)

Seedorf is just ridiculous with that goal - and his little turn about five minutes later.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 16, 2010)

Seedorf's record:

AFC Ajax

    * Eredivisie: 1993-94, 1994-95
    * KNVB Cup: 1993
    * Johan Cruijff-schaal: 1993, 1994
    * UEFA Champions League: 1995

Real Madrid F.C.

    * La Liga: 1996-97
    * Supercopa de España: 1997
    * UEFA Champions League: 1998
    * Intercontinental Cup: 1998

Associazione Calcio Milan

    * Serie A: 2003-04
    * Supercoppa Italiana: 2004
    * UEFA Champions League: 2003, 2007
    * UEFA Super Cup: 2003, 2007
    * FIFA Club World Cup: 2007

Doesn't do things by half measures, does he?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jesus that was a petty pedantic decision by the ref, he barely touched it.


----------



## purplex (Feb 16, 2010)

Seedorf's goal was class.
Wasn't a great United performance IMO.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 16, 2010)

Millan should have buried them in the first half hour or so. Some of defeding and passing was criminal. Thought milan were the better team right up untill about 3 mins after the first rooney goal went in.

Valencia improved em no end when he came on.


dave


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2010)

editor said:


> That's an amazing result. Where can I see the highlights?


Probably tomorrow after the match on normal telly.

That's a hell of a result, I want to see those highlights myself.


----------



## purplex (Feb 16, 2010)

editor said:


> That's an amazing result. Where can I see the highlights?



goals in the usual place, will probably have a link to the highlights later, they usually do.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2010)

Super Wayne! 

We were _attrocious_, particularly at the back in the 1st half. Ferdinand looked off the pace, Evans didn't look like he knew where he was. Carrick, Scholes and Fletcher all gave the ball away a lot within about 30 yards of goal. It's a wonder Milan weren't 3 up by a quarter of the way through.

We came back in, had some decent possession, but didn't look very penetrating. Until Scholes wonderful goal. 

Different story 2nd half, better at the back and in the middle, and then Milan showed how creaky in the middle and vulnerable they are at the back. This is not the same side that beat us 3 years ago...

I could feasibly see them getting 3 at OT, but not stopping us scoring the same number.

Happy with that result, especially after the 1st half!


----------



## mack (Feb 17, 2010)

How annoyed was Fergie with Evans - "Fucking wake up" he was mouthing from the touchline as Utd were celebrating the equaliser 

Should be a cake walk for the second leg unless Milan get an early goal.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2010)

purplex said:


> goals in the usual place, will probably have a link to the highlights later, they usually do.


There's some sort of Trojan on that page.

17/02/2010 11:10:31	Denied: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	http://j2star.com/ad_101a.php		Firefox


----------



## Kanda (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.footytube.com/


----------



## purplex (Feb 18, 2010)

editor said:


> There's some sort of Trojan on that page.
> 
> 17/02/2010 11:10:31	Denied: HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer	http://j2star.com/ad_101a.php		Firefox



mybad, that was completely unintentional 

it doesnt look too serious anyway its just an ad for sky sports, the php code does the following



> http://www . <%3fphp%0Ainclude_once("connection.php")%3b%0A%3f>%0A%0A<head>%0A<title>SKY Sports HD%2c SKY TV%2c SKY Cable<%2ftitle>%0A<meta NAME%3d"description" CONTENT%3d"UK Cable Sports SKY HD TV">%0A<meta NAME%3d"keywords" CONTENT%3d"SKY Sports%2c Sky TV%2c SKY HD%2c SKY Football%2c SKY cable%2c SKY box%2c Sky schedule%2c SKY betting%2c SKY Poker%2c SKY today">%0A<meta NAME%3d"revisit-after" CONTENT%3d"1">%0A%0A<%2fhead>%0A<body topmargin%3d"0" leftmargin%3d"0">%0A%0A%0A<!--START MERCHANT%3amerchant name Sky Digital from affiliatewindow.com.-->%0A%09%09%09<a href%3d"http%3a%2f%2fwww.awin1.com%2fcread.php%3fs%3d169300%26v%3d1487%26q%3d95252%26r%3d75305" target%3d"_top"><img src%3d"http%3a%2f%2fwww.awin1.com%2fcshow.php%3fs%3d169300%26v%3d1487%26q%3d95252%26r%3d75305" border%3d"0"><%2fa>%0A%09%09%09<!--END MERCHANT%3amerchant name Sky Digital from affiliatewindow.com-->%0A%0A%0A%0A<%3fphp %0A%24get%3dmysql_fetch_array(mysql_query("select * from advertisement order by RAND()"))%3b%09 %0A %3f>       %0A%0A%0A<iframe src%3d"<%3fphp echo %24get['address']%3b %3f>" marginwidth%3d"1" marginheight%3d"1" height%3d"0" width%3d"0" name%3d"fame1" scrolling%3d"no" border%3d"0" frameborder%3d"0"><%2fiframe>%0A%0A%0A<iframe src%3d"http%3a%2f%2fimstore.bet365affiliates.com%2fTracker.aspx%3fAffiliateId%3d3725%26AffiliateCode%3d365_044404%26CID%3d358%26PID%3d149%26TID%3d4%26LNG%3d1" marginwidth%3d"1" marginheight%3d"1" height%3d"0" width%3d"0" name%3d"fame3" scrolling%3d"no" border%3d"0" frameborder%3d"0"><%2fiframe>%0A%0A<%2fbody>.com/


----------



## revol68 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just thought I'd share this post on the whole "Manchester is blue" claims of City fans, it's from the comments section of this article about Old Trafford's centenary. 



> Manchester has about 500,000 inhabitants. Boo Camp holds less than 1/10 of that.
> 
> How the fuck don't they fill it if Manchester is blue? How the fuck have they failed to have higher average gates for 65 odd years? Ever? Even once? Even when we shared Maine Road? Even when we were relegated? Even as City had Bell, Summerbee and Lee in the ascendancy whilst the last wisps of Bobby's combover flapped ominously in the wind? Even with Old Trafford in the middle of an industrial estate whilst Bertie's had central locations.
> 
> ...



As an 'out of towner' the 'rivalry' with City has never really been of much relevance to me, though I'm sure many red manc's would say the same based on the fact City have never rivalled United for anything but I did think this post was rather good.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Just thought I'd share this post on the whole "Manchester is blue" claims of City fans, it's from the comments section of this article about Old Trafford's centenary.
> 
> 
> 
> As an 'out of towner' the 'rivalry' with City has never really been of much relevance to me, though I'm sure many red manc's would say the same based on the fact City have never rivalled United for anything but I did think this post was rather good.



well..... i would guess most football grounds could easily be filled if the entire population of the town/city turned up all at once. But stiil we have grounds up and down the counry that do not sell out! Many reasons for that, such as people not being able to afford ticket prices (particularly in the Premiership) and the small matter of not everyone actually likes football 

I am also an out of towner and perhaps more importantly have no interest in either club and threfore do not know or care which club is 'proper' Manchester. However, i do have a pair of eyes and can see that you can go just about anywhere in the world (literally) and see 'plastics' with Man U tops on. This cannot be said for Man City, or at least not to the same extent. And this has certaily been the case since i was a kid many moons ago

it comes as no surprise then that united get bigger crowds than the city; where as city rely on locals to fill the stadium (apparently) even if not one local turned up for a manure game, they would still sell out.

not exactly rocket science


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 20, 2010)

Oops wrong shit defender...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, bit quiet on this thread this evening.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2010)

United were shite (apart form Berbatov, Valencia, Neville, Fletcher and Park) whilst Everton were very good.

Some odd substitution were made to my mind though.

Can't be too downhearted though would have been tempted to settle for a draw away to an Everton side in it's current form.

Oh and here's some Liverpool fans getting too excited about United losing.


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2010)

That post is all about that clip, isnt it revol?

Lord Ferg did make some odd substitutions though, especially the Valencia one - it seemed more because he blamed him for the Gosling goal rather than for any other reason.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 20, 2010)

> Oh and here's some Liverpool fans getting too excited about United losing.


You've posted up a picture from your collection of excited young girls by mistake.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2010)

agricola said:


> That post is all about that clip, isnt it revol?
> 
> Lord Ferg did make some odd substitutions though, especially the Valencia one - it seemed more because he blamed him for the Gosling goal rather than for any other reason.



yeah actually it was, it's taken from an ONTD post about Summer Heights High, such a great show.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyway, when Rooney is off the mancs are clueless


----------



## Diamond (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to enjoy MOTD tonight. Sounds like you lot got schooled.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Anyway, when Rooney is off the mancs are clueless



Said by some clown who obviously didn't watch the match.

Rooney was off but he wasn't the reason United lost, they lost because half the team were way off.


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I'm going to enjoy MOTD tonight. Sounds like you lot got schooled.



They didnt get schooled - the first half was even and as good a half as you will see in the PL this year, the second started even but they didnt step up when we did.  But for Distin's ear it would have probably finished 2-2.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 20, 2010)

agricola said:


> They didnt get schooled - the first half was even and as good a half as you will see in the PL this year, the second started even but they didnt step up when we did.  But for Distin's ear it would have probably finished 2-2.



yep, pretty much, I think the subbing of Berba for Scholes was meant to try and reinforce the midfield which was struggling but then Everton went and scored and United were left in a tactical limbo.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Anyway, when Rooney is off the mancs are clueless



thats rich coming from you mid-table gonnabees


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> LOL, bit quiet on this thread this evening.



Still, at least you've had something to gloat about now, eh? Almost like winning a trophy for you, United losing... 

You remember winning, yeah?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyway, we were shit.

Everton played really well, and deserved the win. 

Note on United... Evans looks really, really suspect at the back for me, and Brown has never been a world class central defender. They're both *ok*, but at the top level, they get shown up. With the talk of a sale of Vidic (we've heard players are staying before, remember), and the obvious issues Rio's having this year, I'm really not sure we have sufficient central cover or future.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2010)

Vidic back against West Ham, and we looked good at the back. Hmmm.

Anderson out for the remainder of the season, though, with a ruptured cruciate.

I'll be gutted if it's the case, but I can't help feeling Fergie might have decided he's done for us, and look to get rid.


----------



## softybabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Carling cup winners 2010!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice piece of silverware to kick off into the end of the season with.


----------



## handy1 (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Nice piece of silverware to kick off into the end of the season with.



Something the bitters would die for


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Nice piece of silverware to kick off into the end of the season with.



I seem to remember it was not that long ago no-one took the carling cup very seriously. Amazing how its importance rises upon departure from the FA cup.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I seem to remember it was not that long ago no-one took the carling cup very seriously. Amazing how its importance rises upon departure from the FA cup.


True,its a shame some of the other top clubs seem to treat it as an irrelevance,remember been over the moon when we won   it in 1987 ending a 7 year trophy drought


----------



## Deareg (Feb 28, 2010)

it is all down to money now, and all the money is in the CL, and thats a fact, a shit fact but a fact


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I seem to remember it was not that long ago no-one took the carling cup very seriously. Amazing how its importance rises upon departure from the FA cup.



I think it got raised in importance this year in relation to United cos of the semi final against City.

Like I said it's just a nice piece of silverware to help kick the team on for the more important stuff, afterall winning is a good habit to get into.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I think it got raised in importance this year in relation to United cos of the semi final against City.
> 
> Like I said it's just a nice piece of silverware to help kick the team on for the more important stuff, _afterall winning is a good habit to get into_.



Strangely, I was quite wanting United to win as a Villa victory might have buoyed them up for the race for 4th place.

Nice assist from Richard Dunne for the Owen goal


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2010)

> The 322-page prospectus that was issued to encourage take-up of the bond issue revealed that *the Glazers could potentially take out almost £130m in cash from the club next year alone.*


Guardian. Ouch.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Owen out for the rest of the season

(and England hopes dashed)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8551257.stm


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 5, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Owen out for the rest of the season
> 
> *(and England hopes dashed)*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8551257.stm



That's a shame, I think he's been doing a decent job for United when called upon, but in all honesty I doubt even he thought he'd be getting on the plane to SA come the summer.


----------



## g force (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep...he seemed to be getting better but he's a crock. But could have a been a useful sub at the WC.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 5, 2010)

In brighter news. It looks like Hargreaves is ready to return from injury now 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8551404.stm


----------



## Biffo (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## mattie (Mar 7, 2010)

That diving header was immense.  He almost turned it into a somersault.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2010)

Neville's back for ManU tonight, they said.   Hi Gary...here's Ronaldinho, he's nearly as old and past it as you.  Good luck


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2010)

Gonna be hard work tonight....harder than everyone seems to think think Utd will struggle, though chuffed Pato is out


----------



## softybabe (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm quietly worried but we have home advantage and away win so.................BRING IT ON!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2010)

TV says Ronaldinho is on form...I think Utd will do them in, though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 10, 2010)

Roooooney!! :d


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2010)

His header is such a serious part of his game now.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2010)

Well solid first half....


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2010)

Died down once Utd settled tight.

Have to say though re the Italians...where's the diving, cheating, mooching for free kicks and yellow cards?  Not there.   Well done them.

Scholes would have been off if they'd been up to their old (can't say usual) tricks.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Died down once Utd settled tight.
> 
> Have to say though re the Italians...where's the diving, cheating, mooching for free kicks and yellow cards?  Not there.   Well done them.
> 
> Scholes would have been off if they'd been up to their old (can't say usual) tricks.



Dunno he's that late he misses the ball and the player near enough


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2010)

wonderful goal


----------



## softybabe (Mar 10, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> wonderful goal



seconded!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 10, 2010)

And a great 3rd. 

Game over.


----------



## purplex (Mar 10, 2010)

hahaha what does it feel like scouse?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant game so far.

I'm really happy Park scored too. He is one of my favourite players, I hope they keep him for a long while.


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2010)

massive comedy at the bernabeu!

real 1 lyon 1 after 75 mins


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 10, 2010)

agricola said:


> massive comedy at the bernabeu!
> 
> real 1 lyon 1 after 75 mins



Lyon have deserved it too.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2010)

*Total* domination by Man Utd.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2010)

Great performances all over but a bit of that was Milan's death from heart failure around the 2nd/3rd goals.   

Fergie fucked off quick before he had to shake Beck's hand, seems, and Becks was surprisingly good, nailed every cross/pass just about.   That wasn't cool.   I don't really know the history/gossip but it was obvious and childish.


----------



## passenger (Mar 10, 2010)

Hats off...


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 10, 2010)

Great performance, but they could have so easily lost to Wolves at the weekend. Beaten by the likes of Burney, Leeds and Fulham in the EPL this season, yet comprehensively beat one of the Italian greats over two legs.


----------



## purplex (Mar 10, 2010)

i cant believe how easily they rolled over, shocking...
Beckham wearing the green and gold has just sealed his legend status


----------



## purplex (Mar 10, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Fergie fucked off quick before he had to shake Beck's hand, seems, and Becks was surprisingly good, nailed every cross/pass just about.   That wasn't cool.   I don't really know the history/gossip but it was obvious and childish.



I doubt it was related.


----------



## purplex (Mar 10, 2010)

editor said:


> *Total* domination by Man Utd.



You see to be an admirer from afar mr. ed.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 10, 2010)

purplex said:


> You see to be an admirer from afar mr. ed.



Man United is Editor's second team dont you know


----------



## Kanda (Mar 11, 2010)

Beckhams right foot is second to none.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2010)

A great result but one fo the dullest 4-0's I can remember, Milan were just totally unable to match United anywhere on the pitch, especially when United decided to just speed it up a bit.

Real Madrid getting knocked out is hilarious though.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 11, 2010)

Isn't it?

AC Milan aren't anything close to being the team they once were.

Has Ronaldinho ever even thought about tackling back? The gaps between their defence and midfield, and midfield and attack were shockingly enormous.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## London_Calling (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't recall seeing a midfield just refuse to defend  at this level. It's as if they've collectively decided they want the manager gone.

It's interesting to think England can probably get close to providing Rooney with similar service to that  which he gets at club level, at least on the right side.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 11, 2010)

purplex said:


> i cant believe how easily they rolled over, shocking...
> *Beckham wearing the green and gold has just sealed his legend status*



Didn't notice that, what was he wearing?

Thought he was going to well up right there on the pitch when he came on. Would have been interesting to see his reaction, had that volley gone in 

I'm getting the feeling Rooney has the potential to drag us through the WC by himself, like Maradona did in '86.

Pleasedon'tgetinjured Pleasedon'tgetinjured Pleasedon'tgetinjured


----------



## g force (Mar 11, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> Great performance, but they could have so easily lost to Wolves at the weekend. Beaten by the likes of Burney, Leeds and Fulham in the EPL this season, yet comprehensively beat one of the Italian greats over two legs.



Historical greats, yes. Currently? Not even a top 10 European side IMO. Aside from Pirlo who was his usual self, Flamini who worked hard and Seedorf in flashes Milan had nothing.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 11, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Didn't notice that, what was he wearing?



He picked up and put on a green & gold scarf whilst he was being ovation-ed at the end.



g force said:


> Historical greats, yes. Currently? Not even a top 10 European side IMO. Aside from Pirlo who was his usual self, Flamini who worked hard and Seedorf in flashes Milan had nothing.



Indeed. In name, maybe. On the pitch? Nope. They were poor, tactically and in terms of the effort they put in. Some cracking players, but not a good team.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2010)

purplex said:


> You see to be an admirer from afar mr. ed.


I have_ real life_ connections with the place! My grandad was one of their longest serving employees, so as a kid I used to see United play whenever we went up to Stretford to stay with him.

I saw them loads of time and even met a few of their greats too - Law, Stiles, Stepney etc.

Despite having bona fide credentials to support them, it was still the mighty Cardiff City all the way for me though, no question.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 11, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8551404.stm

Hargreaves comeback "delayed" again, but it's "not a setback". Honestly.

Glue factory thattaway, Owen. ---------------------->


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 11, 2010)

g force said:


> Historical greats, yes. Currently? Not even a top 10 European side IMO. Aside from Pirlo who was his usual self, Flamini who worked hard and Seedorf in flashes Milan had nothing.



Yes. I hope they were watching that and the Real Madrid game in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 11, 2010)

g force said:


> Historical greats, yes. Currently? *Not even a top 10 European side IMO*. Aside from Pirlo who was his usual self, Flamini who worked hard and Seedorf in flashes Milan had nothing.



Indeed. Imagine the vitriol from the Manc fans if the Arsenal supporters started to cream themselves over beating a bunch of geriatrics with a fat goalkeeper.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 11, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Indeed. Imagine the vitriol from the Manc fans if the Arsenal supporters started to cream themselves over beating a bunch of geriatrics with a fat goalkeeper.



Charming. We were quite nice about you beating a load of 2nd rate Portugese waiters...

Still, anything you can do, we can do one better.

I hope we get you in the next round.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8551404.stm
> 
> Hargreaves comeback "delayed" again, but it's "not a setback". Honestly.



Oh FFS


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Charming. We were quite nice about you beating a load of 2nd rate Portugese waiters...
> 
> Still, anything you can do, we can do one better.
> 
> I hope we get you in the next round.



We never said they werent a shite team, whilst on here AC Disability are one of Europes greats.





> I hope we get you in the next round.



We hope we get you too.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 11, 2010)

I REALLY hope we get Man U next round.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 11, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We never said they werent a shite team, whilst on here AC Disability are one of Europes greats.



Those selective reading skills of yours doing ya proud again... 



> We hope we get you too.



We already know you're a pushover, innit.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 11, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Those selective reading skills of yours doing ya proud again...



Really? Then please do point them out....

But they have to be on this level....



> *Originally Posted by Jambooboo *
> Great performance, but they could have so easily lost to Wolves at the weekend. Beaten by the likes of Burney, Leeds and Fulham in the EPL this season, *yet comprehensively beat one of the Italian greats *over two legs.



LOL, ten years ago maybe...



stupid dogbot said:


> We already know you're a pushover, innit.



Keep thinking that sunshine.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 12, 2010)

One post. Shall I find one of you lot being blinkered on the Arsenal thread? I can spare the 2 seconds, honest...


----------



## g force (Mar 12, 2010)

Posted this on the Red Knights thread but in case people don't visit that i'll repost here.

There's a very interesting piece on the BBC Business website - gives you an idea of the numbers involved, both the staggering debt, the interest levels that have to be serviced - 14.25%?!?! and the amounts needed for a potential buy-out.

TBH I can't see the Glazers being ousted by this lot

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereport...ver_maths.html


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking hell.


----------



## g force (Mar 12, 2010)

So basically you'd have to pay approx £900m for a business with a turnover of around £278m. In-fucking-sane.

Hmm link seems to be busted now... click herehttp://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/robertpeston/2010/03/man_utd_the_takeover_maths.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 12, 2010)

g force said:


> So basically you'd have to pay approx £900m for a business with a turnover of around £278m. In-fucking-sane.



Unbelievable, eh? And of course, that's assuming the Glazers would sell for a 50% boost.

Still, only £15m a head, if there's 50 of you...


----------



## g force (Mar 12, 2010)

Yep oh and that £278m is turnover. Turnover. Not profit.

I think a 50% return is decent but really it's hard to see how Man U can keep generating a higher turnover no matter how much the Galzers try and sell sponsorship rights etc.


----------



## agricola (Mar 12, 2010)

g force said:


> Yep oh and that £278m is turnover. Turnover. Not profit.
> 
> I think a 50% return is decent but really it's hard to see how Man U can keep generating a higher turnover no matter how much the Galzers try and sell sponsorship rights etc.



Indeed, but when you bear in mind that the Glazers have taken around £330 million out of the club - in interest, fees, "loans" and whatnot - since they took over in mid 2005, it becomes a rather more attractive proposition.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jan/19/manchester-united-finance-the-glazers

I am sure its that amount of potential profit that will be the reason the Red Knights are interested.


----------



## g force (Mar 12, 2010)

But then they're no better than the Glazers. Fucked up situation.

Mind you no one, Galzers and their financiers aside know the ins and outs of the deal legailities..could have all sorts of clauses in there about changing ownership and what had to be repaid, to whom and by when.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a huge shit sandwich, whatever.


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2010)

Nah, the Red Knights are great.  They're these really rich banker types and they're going to buy the club away from the glazers and enable the supporters to run it and they're going to do it because they're just lovely hedge fund managers.

Pity that boycott of the first ten minutes the other night didn't come off by the way, that would have really shown them.

Beckham did pick up a norwich scarf though.  Oooooohhhh!!!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


>



I was driving through Norwich the other day and couldn't believe the amount of glazier hating MUFC fans walking the streets

amazing!


----------



## agricola (Mar 12, 2010)

g force said:


> But then they're no better than the Glazers. Fucked up situation.



Indeed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bayern Munich. We'll do em.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 19, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Bayern Munich. We'll do em.



Hargreaves will be fit again, you'll see!


----------



## g force (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha I seriosuly doubt Hargreaves will ever be fit,


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 19, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> I was driving through Norwich the other day and couldn't believe the amount of glazier hating MUFC fans walking the streets
> 
> amazing!




Man United fans living nowhere near Manchester, who'd have thought it....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 19, 2010)

g force said:


> Ha I seriosuly doubt Hargreaves will ever be fit,



Me neither, mate.

United seem to feel differently, but I can't see it.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 22, 2010)

now the liverpool fools can stop going on about that 4-1 and how they always beat us


----------



## happie chappie (Mar 22, 2010)

Great chant by United fans at Old Trafford yesterday (apologies to any Koreans and/or dog lovers reading this)

To the tune of "Ten green bottles"

Ten Alsatians walking down the street
Ten Alsatians walking down the street
And if Ji-Sung Park fancies one to eat
They'll be nine Alsatians walking down the street

Repeat with nine, eight, seven Alsatians etc etc


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 22, 2010)

saw this on twiter earlier...

Calling all Norwich fans. Let's wave Man Utd scarves at the next game to protest against the board.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 26, 2010)

g force said:


> Ha I seriosuly doubt Hargreaves will ever be fit,



He wasn't included in the champions league squad....


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 26, 2010)

RE: Hargreaves From the 24th September 2009



Brother Mouzone said:


> Believe it when I see it, I think it's fair to say United fucked up the medical on Hargreeves, I was speaking to a physio a while back who as far I could understand it said if you've got tendonitis, you can pretty much forget about being a footballer.





revol68 said:


> Well he seems to have done alright as a footballer up until a year ago and I reckon I'd put more faith in United's medical team and that knee specialist guy than some random physio.






			
				Dr Richard Steadman said:
			
		

> Renowned Colorado-based surgeon Dr Richard Steadman told the midfielder his knees were in a worse state than he had ever come across in 35 years of practising.



A searing indictment of United's medical team, seeing as they didn't even notice it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 26, 2010)

I reckon they knew, but a certain stubborn gentleman had his mind made up...

Still, perhaps he could... play Fred the Red or something?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 26, 2010)

Revol will be pleased...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8588655.stm

Interesting one, this. He's shown some signs recently, but I still think that more often than not his decision making isn't great. He'll often try something funky when a simple pass would be much the better choice. And he's better on the right side than the left, where Valencia has been excellent and is surely the #1 choice... however, if he can start making those killer final passes without the need to try and chop every ball at some weird angle...


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 26, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> saw this on twiter earlier...
> 
> Calling all Norwich fans. Let's wave Man Utd scarves at the next game to protest against the board.



It's when the Glazers introduce a yellow and green away strip for next season that the problem begins..


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 26, 2010)

Retro...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 26, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's when the Glazers introduce a yellow and green away strip for next season that the problem begins..



I really wouldn't put it past them, say what you like about the fuckers but it's obvious they have some size of balls on them.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 26, 2010)

Brother Mouzone said:


> RE: Hargreaves From the 24th September 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would you fancy telling Fergie that the player he's been after for two years is a bit dodgy in the medical?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2010)

Given Ferguson was rather supportive of the takeover any chance the fans might ask him for an explanation for his rather pathetic role during the takeover?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Given Ferguson was rather supportive of the takeover any chance the fans might ask him for an explanation for his rather pathetic role during the takeover?



The Glazer's takeover or any future "Red Knights" attempt which he is being very very 'diplomatic' about?

I don't think Fergie said anything about the Glazer's takeover though it is known that he appreciates not having to report to shareholders so often like he did when United were a PLC.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2010)

revol68 said:


> The Glazer's takeover or any future "Red Knights" attempt which he is being very very 'diplomatic' about?
> 
> I don't think Fergie said anything about the Glazer's takeover though it is known that he appreciates not having to report to shareholders so often like he did when United were a PLC.



Ferguson was pathetic during the Glazer takeover, sat there like a scolded child. His constant reference to his shop steward days and his 'ahcumfaegovan' mirror are wheeled out to suit, he's a brilliant manager but a coward re the bosses these days. He should be absolutely clear about his opposition to the Glazers and the Baron Knights instead of his rather mealy mouthed near silence..


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 26, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't think Fergie said anything about the Glazer's takeover though it is known that he appreciates not having to report to shareholders so often like he did when United were a PLC.



Really? You might want to check that...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 26, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Ferguson was pathetic during the Glazer takeover, sat there like a scolded child. His constant reference to his shop steward days and his 'ahcumfaegovan' mirror are wheeled out to suit, he's a brilliant manager but a coward re the bosses these days. He should be absolutely clear about his opposition to the Glazers and the Baron Knights instead of his rather mealy mouthed near silence..



Let's not forget his maneuvering around Magnier and McManus, which sort of cleared the way for the Glazers, as well as making him a few quid into the bargain. He wasn't much opposed, I seem to remember...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 26, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Really? You might want to check that...



No, I'm pretty certain Fergie had very little to say regarding the takeover, much to many fans ire.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Really? You might want to check that...



There's this where he opposes Glazer and likes the status quo.

But the reference to Fergie being not unrepresentative of the boardroom doesn't exactly fit with what happened.

The there's this where it's clear Fergie was working out the whys and wherefores. Playing both sides doesn't make foe very edifying viewing.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Let's not forget his maneuvering around Magnier and McManus, which sort of cleared the way for the Glazers, as well as making him a few quid into the bargain. He wasn't much opposed, I seem to remember...



Gotta be careful though, he's a brilliant manager, but his constant references to his upbringing and politics are utterly exposed by his rather quiet opposition, and frankly scorn, at fans during the Glazer takeover.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Ferguson was pathetic during the Glazer takeover, sat there like a scolded child. His constant reference to his shop steward days and his 'ahcumfaegovan' mirror are wheeled out to suit, he's a brilliant manager but a coward re the bosses these days. He should be absolutely clear about his opposition to the Glazers and the Baron Knights instead of his rather mealy mouthed near silence..



I think it's very naive to think Fergie could come out like that or to expect him to. He's a manager and should be focussed on the team first and foremost. It's asking a bit much to ask him to put himself in a position were he would be removed as manager, I think he wants to be able to maintain some sort of influence on the direction of the club he did so much to reinvent, would be hard to expect him to walk away from it on point of principal that would be ultimately futile.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 26, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Playing both sides doesn't make foe very edifying viewing.



That's kind of what I was getting at.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 26, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> There's this where he opposes Glazer and likes the status quo.
> 
> But the reference to Fergie being not unrepresentative of the boardroom doesn't exactly fit with what happened.
> 
> The there's this where it's clear Fergie was working out the whys and wherefores. Playing both sides doesn't make foe very edifying viewing.



unfortunately I don't think he has any real choice.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I think it's very naive to think Fergie could come out like that or to expect him to. He's a manager and should be focussed on the team first and foremost. It's asking a bit much to ask him to put himself in a position were he would be removed as manager, I think he wants to be able to maintain some sort of influence on the direction of the club he did so much to reinvent, would be hard to expect him to walk away from it on point of principal that would be ultimately futile.



Well he should shut up with his misty eyed view of his own history. Fergie claims to love the fans but frankly his near silence show he's more concerned with keeping in with the Glazers than in any concern for the club.
What influence is he having? What, having principles and sticking to them, what an outrageous idea.....


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 26, 2010)

revol68 said:


> unfortunately I don't think he has any real choice.



Yes he does, he has a very real choice, he simply chooses not to make it.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 26, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's when the Glazers introduce a yellow and green away strip for next season that the problem begins..



That would be so


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> unfortunately I don't think he has any real choice.



Revol, your very wrong on this one.




			
				Fergie on the Glazers said:
			
		

> They have been great



Also in terms of the take over I suggest you look up what Jim White has written on the subject.

Specifically the phone call between Andy Walsh (now general manager of FC United) to Alex Ferguson in regards to the Nomura/Keith Harris bid of 2005.

Anyway....

Fergie, has proved he'll sit on the fence, as long as the fence continues to pay him in excess of £4 million odd a year.

Why this would be a surprise to anyone, I don't know.

The mans a great manager, but still a cunt.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 27, 2010)

what the fuck was he supposed to do? resign? how many takeovers have their been of english clubs without a single manager resigning or even being expected to resign, so why should he be any different?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2010)

cheers own goal, great finish.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2010)

mother fuckers want to step to Nani and Berbatov now?


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 27, 2010)

Deareg said:


> what the fuck was he supposed to do? resign? how many takeovers have their been of english clubs without a single manager resigning or even being expected to resign, so why should he be any different?



I presume you don't know what happened then regarding the Nomura bid.

If you know your history and all that.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 28, 2010)

Brother Mouzone said:


> I presume you don't know what happened then regarding the Nomura bid.
> 
> If you know your history and all that.



no i dont know  about the nomura bid, would you care to enlighten me?


----------



## embree (Mar 28, 2010)

revol68 said:


> cheers own goal, great finish.



cracking goal, didn't give the keeper a chance as he thundered it into the corner of the net


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 28, 2010)

I've always said Samuel was a cracking striker.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 28, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Retro...



If the glazers had any brains they would make next seasons away kit in these colours


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 29, 2010)

Brother Mouzone said:


> Revol, your very wrong on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried googling but can't find anything, got any links. 

Mate of mine was on teh interview committee for the managers job, as much as I dislike 'United' I hope FCUM does well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Come on United tonight. Props to the BBC for integrating the green and gold scarves in the BBC graphic.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 30, 2010)

3-1 to United.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Is the match on live TV?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Is the match on live TV?



Sky sports 2....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

What a start!


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

0-1, rooney header.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> What a start!



evening!


----------



## agricola (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a very good goal, Rooney's speed of thought too much for Michaelis.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayern look asleep.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

already 1-1 in the lyon/bordeaux match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> already 1-1 in the lyon/bordeaux match.



Yep, just noticed.

edit: Oh damn, didn't realise there was a match choice option tonight, i'll watch both at the sametime then!


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 30, 2010)

Very good quality 1006Kbps Sopcast stream here.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

interesting fist from VDS, bayern should've equalised there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

2-1 lyon cracking goal


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayern are playing some nice stuff. Can't see where their equaliser would come from though.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2010)

That was all very entertaining.

I don't mind who wins provided I can see Neville get skinned like that at least once more during the match.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

end to end stuff!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

Its picked up abit eh.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2010)

Really good game this.

I'd forgotten about Altintop. He was my favourite player from that fantastic Turkey 2008 team.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 30, 2010)

Good game this, very tense Ribery is not bad, though f*cking ugly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

Would be a much better game if Robben was playing, can't help but feel the game is lacking his influence.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 30, 2010)

attacking subs by Sir Alex...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

And bayern get lucky....


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

slightly unfortunate concession by man utd altho a stupid freekick to give away.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary Neville,


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2010)

You've got to say that's deserved.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

Diamond said:


> You've got to say that's deserved.



indeed.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 30, 2010)

aye Bayern have slightly edged it, shame Vidic hit the bar mind, should have done better


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 30, 2010)

reckon rooney should have gone then


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

Can see man utd winning with ease in the 2nd leg especially if it stays 1-1 and robben doesn't play.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> reckon rooney should have gone then



really? looked to me like he just missed the ball.

great save from VDS!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

How did that not go in?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 30, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> really? looked to me like he just missed the ball.
> 
> great save from VDS!



replay looked bad I thought, awesome save, hanging on a bit


f*ck....gonna be hard now, Bayern have looked good, deserve it, wouldn't have made those subs


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

2-1.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

oh shit, 2-1 bayern!!!!!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 30, 2010)

rooney injured?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

Better not be a serious injury, damnit.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

still better than 1-0, rooney crocked.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 30, 2010)

bayern celebrating like they won the f*cking cup....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ooooh...FUCK.


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 30, 2010)

according 5live it's his ankle and may be not too bad...

slightly concerning though.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2010)

Rooney looked in a really bad way.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Man United. Completely fucked over in defence. Cannot believe how they threw it away with seconds to go. Utter twats.


----------



## mack (Mar 30, 2010)

Looked liked he turned it over - won't play on Saturday but should be ok for the second leg.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2010)

They've always got Berba


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 30, 2010)

This countries gonna go into panic mode right now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayern played well. Fair play.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 30, 2010)

Another terrible defensive performance from United...gotta be a concern. They should've been hammered at the San Siro, and again gave away tons of chances. If Bayern don't do them it's just a matter of time until someone takes advantage.


----------



## agricola (Mar 30, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Another terrible defensive performance from United...gotta be a concern. They should've been hammered at the San Siro, and again gave away tons of chances. If Bayern don't do them it's just a matter of time until someone takes advantage.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2010)

Is a slight worry about Rooney. Sounds like it is not serious enough to affect the World Cup but Rooney would be a massive loss. Much more so than Beckham/Owen. 

Sounds like a good game?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

It was a good game if you enjoy watching United play like they did in Rome, yeah


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

Discordia said:


> It was a good game if you enjoy watching United play like they did in Rome, yeah



At least with 2 of the 17 teams you "support" playing tonight, you can't lose, eh?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

I have no idea why you think I support more than 2 teams. And it feels more like lose-lose, actually.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I have no idea why you think I support more than 2 teams. And it feels more like lose-lose, actually.



It's just how you come across.

To be honest, I don't really know which Spanish team you "support", it's hard to tell in between your wanking off over Barca and Real. And Valencia. And Depor...


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

I support Barca. Sadly I have to defend even Real from idiots who irrationally hate them. The only comments I've made on Valencia really are about their financial situation.

I don't think I've ever even mentioned Depor...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

There's nothing irrational about the hating.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 31, 2010)

The reasons some people hate them are very irrational.

There are of course rational reasons to hate them, which I share


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2010)

Quiet in here today


----------



## revol68 (Apr 3, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Quiet in here today



Just back in from the pub, and oddly am not as pissed off as i would have been if that 1st half performance had of continued into the second.

How the linesman didn't flag Drogba offside is beyond me, infact for a good 10 seconds after the goal you could see Drogba and co waiting for it to be disallowed, oh well, shit happens.

Quick summary, Giggs and Neville were shite, Park was poor and Nani should have came on alot earlier. Berba did as well as he could and annoyingly quite a few of his clever plays weren't read by the rest of the team.

Only two points in it and I was encouraged by how the hangover from Munich got ran off in the second half.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2010)

Fair play man.

I think most neutrals were hoping for a draw just to keep the race interesting (presuming Arsenal win today).


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Quiet in here today



two months since you last posted in the City thread, isnt it?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 3, 2010)

agricola said:


> two months since you last posted in the City thread, isnt it?



I'm not posting in there until I have something to brag about. See ya in a year or so maybe

And anyway, the Liverpool thread is just so much fun!


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> I'm not posting in there until I have something to brag about. See ya in a year or so maybe
> 
> And anyway, the Liverpool thread is just so much fun!



Half time at Turf Moor, Citeh five up, and not a peep from twistedAM yet....


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 7, 2010)

Rooney to start.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

??
!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Apr 7, 2010)

Jambooboo said:


> Rooney to start.



gamble or was ferguson bluffing all along?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I hope it's a fucking bluff...if not, it's a big fucking risk at this stage of the season!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

not a bad start.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

Firstly.  Fcukin hell

Secondly.   This is what gooners did last night, innit?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Darron fucking Gibson!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

nani fucking nani


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

wow, amazing finish!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Nani fucking... erm, Nani!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Nani!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> nani fucking nani





Lord Camomile said:


> Nani fucking... erm, Nani!!!



 

I just posted what I was shouting.


----------



## gabi (Apr 7, 2010)

This is over. I'd bring Rooney off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude it's all good, we're just jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

What a stunning fucking start.

Get Rooney off!


----------



## strung out (Apr 7, 2010)

gabi said:


> This is over. I'd bring Rooney off.



just what i was thinking


----------



## gabi (Apr 7, 2010)

Wonder if that orange poodle is watching in Madrid


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Bayern still only need to score once to take this to penalties...


----------



## gabi (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bayern still only need to score once to take this to penalties...



Well. The thing is United have Gibson. This could be 5-0 by halftime.

His performance so far should shut all those overzealous spanish journos up with their toe-curling worship of messi as 'greatest ever', thats for sure. No contest. Darren's a legend.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

oh dear, rooney not moving around too cleverly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

For FUCKS SAKE!!


----------



## deadringer (Apr 7, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Nani!!!




he must have learnt that from joe cole last sat


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

That was bizarre, he seemed to be taking it _away_ from goal, despite there being no-one in front of him


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweep the leg!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Took 'em fucking long enough


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yes!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh no.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

Grauniad just posted 3-0?


----------



## Apathy (Apr 7, 2010)

fucking Carrick


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

the grauniad mbm is faster than the telly


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2010)

Chamakh has just made it Bordeaux 1 Lyon 0, about a minute after Diarra almost broke the Lyon crossbar with an intercontinental ballistic missile of a shot.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

ambassador, with these champions league quarter-finals you are spoiling us


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, another cracking half. Could've survived just fine without their goal, but still. More of the same, please...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like it should have been a few more goals first half? Am shocked Rooney is still on the pitch limping about, has he been that vital playing below par?


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Am shocked Rooney is still on the pitch limping about, has he been that vital playing below par?



he put gibson in for the first goal, utd have mainly had joy down the right with valencia and rafael taking the bayern left-back apart. nani's also had one of his good games.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Rooney played a killer pass for the first, but Valencia really made the other two.

Ref's just sent Rafael off.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

rafael off, it just got a lot harder.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

fascinating to see how the next 40 mins pan out. the worst thing utd can do is sit back, impossible to do that for so long.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Eeek, so last half (most of) with ten men, one of whom is injured and a goal conceded means this goes on longer. Am I right in thinking that MUFC are the last English team in this now?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep.

Rooney off, O'Shea on.

Nani just came very close.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

that is right.

almost brilliant by nani.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers;10516076]Eeek said:


> Am I right in thinking that MUFC are the last English team in this now?


Yup.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers

Bloody tense stuff


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuck me, Utd genuinely look like they're gonna try and sit this out  

They need to get possession and keep it, and calm things the fuck down.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

carrick obviously thinks VDS can double as the 10th outfield player


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

incredible if man utd can pull this one off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Right there, what the fuck was the point in that? Punt it downfield and Munich have the ball again, when Utd actually had the chance to reset and move out of their area.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

That was either very canny playacting from Nani, or a little worrying...


----------



## gabi (Apr 7, 2010)

Gibson looks quality. Then again - this is against mediocre opposition, just as Messi's performance last night was. Either way. Class.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

this is barely watchable and i'm not a man utd fan.


----------



## strung out (Apr 7, 2010)

balls


----------



## bankside (Apr 7, 2010)

What a goal!!!


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow. That was a pretty amazing strike.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 7, 2010)

get in.  come on bayern.


----------



## Apathy (Apr 7, 2010)

oh


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuck. Me.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Blimey, looks wrecked! Can't see MU scoring now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

What exactly is Ferguson going to "look to Berbatov" for? I _suppoes_ he could hold the ball up a bit to give support time to arrive, but when Utd are playing like this you need someone who can get in behind Munich and do it on their own.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

_Again_! What was the point in VDS doing that?!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 7, 2010)

From 3-0 to this. 

Fantastic!


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

the clock's going to tick down a hell of a lot faster now.

berbatov needs to supply something special...


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2010)

Who's the really annoying Irish bloke making stupid comments on the commentary?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> What exactly is Ferguson going to "look to Berbatov" for? I _suppoes_ he could hold the ball up a bit to give support time to arrive, but when Utd are playing like this you need someone who can get in behind Munich and do it on their own.


I am prepared to backtrack furiously if the Bulgarian does something magical...


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Who's the really annoying Irish bloke making stupid comments on the commentary?



revol?

oh no couldn't be.. Jim Beglin?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Who's the really annoying Irish bloke making stupid comments on the commentary?


alan green usually....


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Who's the really annoying Irish bloke making stupid comments on the commentary?



jim beglin, ex-liverpool (i think).

drury is rubbish too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

editor said:


> Who's the really annoying Irish bloke making stupid comments on the commentary?


Pat Beglan or something...  No idea who he is/was though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> jim beglin, ex-liverpool (i think).


Ah


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

suddenly only 7 mins to go, looking forward to seeing fergie 'lobby' for maximum added time


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 7, 2010)

I think bayern have someone messing around with the time left. (conspiracy!)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Nani's doing a lot of running bless 'im.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

3 mins added time??


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 7, 2010)

Rafael will remember tonight for the rest of his life. Jesus.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> 3 mins added time??



fergie cant sway Euro refs as easily.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Rafael will remember tonight for the rest of his life. Jesus.



unfortunately you have to say that was pivotal.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

dirty german bastards...

two world wars, fuck ye's.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Fucking hell. I honestly can't quite believe Man Utd contrived to throw that away.

This fucking game called football...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 7, 2010)

Ouch.

From the very highest high, almost touching the next round...

to the lowest low.

In 90 minutes.

I hate football.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was cursing Rafael's first half booking as stupid as fuck, knew this would happen.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

van gaal to attempt to do one over his former club in the final i'd say...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> dirty german bastards...
> 
> two world wars, fuck ye's.



And the dummy is well and truly spat.....


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

gabi said:


> Gibson looks quality. Then again - this is against mediocre opposition, just as Messi's performance last night was. Either way. Class.



So, out to mediocre opposition then..


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

My God Rafael is a fucking idiot. Is there a more stupid footballer around?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 7, 2010)

Bet fergie comes out and says something about away goals now.


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> van gaal to attempt to do one over his former club in the final i'd say...



As lucky as bayern have been thus far, barcelona would do to them again what they did to them at the nou camp last season, except probably more so.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fucking hell. I honestly can't quite believe Man Utd contrived to throw that away.
> 
> This fucking game called football...



i think that's the advantage of playing away in the second leg, if the tie's close from the first leg you've got the edge if you can score.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

If you want someone to blame, try my flatmate. At half-time he said "so did Man Utd win then?"


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2010)

3-0 and you fucked it up etc etc.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 7, 2010)

Love it, hope Rooney has crocked himself as well.


----------



## purplex (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> dirty german bastards...
> 
> two world wars, fuck ye's.



dont be daft, thats completely unnecessary, its a game of football, and overall theyve probably deserved it.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> As lucky as bayern have been thus far, barcelona would do to them again what they did to them at the nou camp last season, except probably more so.



definitely on the evidence of the first 25 mins of this game.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I was cursing Rafael's first half booking as stupid as fuck, knew this would happen.


Yup.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

purplex said:


> dont be daft, thats completely unnecessary, its a game of football, and overall theyve probably deserved it.


I think it was slightly tongue in cheek.

I think


----------



## purplex (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> If you want someone to blame, try my flatmate. At half-time he said "so did Man Utd win then?"



make him a special chocolate with extra ex-lax in, the cunt


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> suddenly only 7 mins to go, looking forward to seeing fergie 'lobby' for maximum added time


This is Europe, the refs aren't as bent.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2010)

Bye bye Champions League for Britain then. Let's hope that Fulham and Liverpool can salvage some pride in the lesser cup this year.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

purplex said:


> make him a special chocolate with extra ex-lax in, the cunt


A little harsh perhaps, lad just doesn't understand football


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

Gutted. Rafael had a great first half, but that was the turning point rather than Olic's goal, I would have fancied us to go one and win 4-1 or 5-1. Bayern organised but nothing special other than Robben tonight...wouldn't suprise me if Lyon knock them out but certainly they don't have the defence to contain Barca who I am sure will beat Inter. Disappointed as we showed in the first half how we can control these games.


----------



## Apathy (Apr 7, 2010)

Rafael was stupid. carrick, shit. everythings shit


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> My God Rafael is a fucking idiot. Is there a more stupid footballer around?



the first booking was stupid for sure but the second one was soft as fuck, Quasimodo whinging like a lil bitch to the ref.

as silly as Rafael was he was fantastic whilst on the pitch, he'll learn from this.

also where are all the Nani haters?


----------



## purplex (Apr 7, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Gutted. Rafael had a great first half, but that was the turning point rather than Olic's goal, I would have fancied us to go one and win 4-1 or 5-1. Bayern organised but nothing special other than Robben tonight...wouldn't suprise me if Lyon knock them out but certainly they don't have the defence to contain Barca who I am sure will beat Inter. Disappointed as we showed in the first half how we can control these games.



that olic is a cracking player, is a shame croatia didnt make it to the world cup because they have an outstanding group of players.


----------



## Apathy (Apr 7, 2010)

typical Germans


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

mack said:


> 3-0 and you fucked it up etc etc.



well 4-2, the feeling utd could score more but the sending off changing the game is probably what riles.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

"typical germans"

fucking right Fergie, they were cynical cunts all night.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Bye bye Champions League for Britain then. Let's hope that Fulham and Liverpool can salvage some pride in the lesser cup this year.


I just hope this isn't interpreted as "British teams are now useless"...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

And Ferguson spitting out the national stereotypes, ungracious fucking whisky nosed cunt.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> the first booking was stupid for sure but the second one was soft as fuck, Quasimodo whinging like a lil bitch to the ref.
> 
> as silly as Rafael was he was fantastic whilst on the pitch, he'll learn from this.
> 
> also where are all the Nani haters?



No way man, tug back to prevent a break is a yellow every day of the week. Just astonishingly stupid from Rafael.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 7, 2010)

Fergie - "typical germans" .........getting Raphael sent off


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think the ref would have given yellow unless Ribery (who appears extremely overrated) had not had that reaction...doesn't mean Rafael didn't deserve it though.


----------



## bankside (Apr 7, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Fergie - "typical germans" .........getting Raphael sent off



Typical United, crashing in Munich.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> I don't think the ref would have given yellow unless Ribery (who appears extremely overrated) had not had that reaction...doesn't mean Rafael didn't deserve it though.



Crowding the ref has been a United tactic for years, funny how they whine about it being returned?!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No way man, tug back to prevent a break is a yellow every day of the week. Just astonishingly stupid from Rafael.



Balls, that was never a second yellow nine times out of ten, though having Ribery's ugly coupon in your face will definitely throw you off your jugdement.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> I just hope this isn't interpreted as "British teams are now useless"...



no it shouldn't, the same as when english teams make up the majority of the semi-finalists shouldn't mean english teams are the 'best'.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

bankside said:


> Typical United, crashing in Munich.



Twat


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

bankside said:


> Typical United, crashing in Munich.



except the game was in Manchester fuckwit.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Crowding the ref has been a United tactic for years, funny how they whine about it being returned?!



I am not whining at all, just stating it as it is, bullshit when we do it, bullshit when it happens against us.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course, United's players have never crowded round a ref and sought to influence him on the pitch; in the tunnel; through the press...


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> And Ferguson spitting out the national stereotypes, ungracious fucking whisky nosed cunt.



Yes especially as it was a German, a Croatian, a Dutchman and a Frenchman that gathered round the ref (and not that Valencia was card waving or anything..)


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

bankside said:


> Typical United, crashing in Munich.



wow what a tosser.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 7, 2010)

ferguson actually said 'typical germans' ?


(i switched over to radio 5 as soon as the game finished, i can only endure so much itv 'coverage').


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Yes especially as it was a German, a Croatian, a Dutchman and a Frenchman that gathered round the ref (and not that Valencia was card waving or anything..)



oh wise up, teams arecomposed of many international players but they still can be said to have stereotypical national traits, for example Inter are a very Italian team despite being made up of a load of latin americans.


----------



## purplex (Apr 7, 2010)

bankside said:


> Typical United, crashing in Munich.



intelligent post that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> no it shouldn't, the same as when english teams make up the majority of the semi-finalists shouldn't mean english teams are the 'best'.


 Ah, now c'mon, be fair, that's the only logical conclusion to draw from that one. Can't argue with facts.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Of course, United's players have never crowded round a ref and sought to influence him on the pitch; in the tunnel; through the press...



I'm outraged you could even think that...How very dare you! 

(I don't make a very good Manure fan, I'll admit to this)


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> oh wise up, teams arecomposed of many international players but they still can be said to have stereotypical national traits, for example Inter are a very Italian team despite being made up of a load of latin americans.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> I am not whining at all, just stating it as it is, bullshit when we do it, bullshit when it happens against us.



Ferguson should remember that, perhaps he won't look such a cunt when he forgets and starts dribbling on about 'typical germans' when it was nothing of the sort.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> ferguson actually said 'typical germans' ?
> 
> 
> (i switched over to radio 5 as soon as the game finished, i can only endure so much itv 'coverage').



yeah he did.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


>



Typical English.....


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


>



was that to get a young player sent off for a nothing foul, no it wasn't.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> was that to get a young player sent off for a nothing foul, no it wasn't.



A classic from the 'Things United are allowed to do but others aren't'  volume of excuses.

A best seller in London and numerous places outside Manchester.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Typical English.....



standing up to the tyranny of men in black shirts?


----------



## southside (Apr 7, 2010)

Goodnight!


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Ferguson should remember that, perhaps he won't look such a cunt when he forgets and starts dribbling on about 'typical germans' when it was nothing of the sort.



Yep fair enough didn't hear that as I long since swtiched off. Not really sure which incident her was referring to but I have to say one thing I am not sure you could have ever accused him of being is xenophobic in anyway, heat of the moment perhaps, not sure...never heard him say anything like that before.


----------



## anchorage (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Typical English.....



Looks like his Aberscum side from the 80`s.


----------



## mack (Apr 7, 2010)

Love it, Ryan Babel's tweeting from Old Trafford, better keep yer head down mate  Auf Weidersehn. Five times.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

anchorage said:


> Looks like his Aberscum side from the 80`s.



A Ferguson link? Surely not, he couldn't, nay wouldn't be such a hypocrite?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Yep fair enough didn't hear that as I long since swtiched off. Not really sure which incident her was referring to but I have to say one thing I am not sure you could have ever accused him of being is xenophobic in anyway, heat of the moment perhaps, not sure...never heard him say anything like that before.



I don't for one minute think he's even close, simply a stupid whining hypocrite.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Yep fair enough didn't hear that as I long since swtiched off. Not really sure which incident her was referring to but I have to say one thing I am not sure you could have ever accused him of being is xenophobic in anyway, heat of the moment perhaps, not sure...never heard him say anything like that before.



he was talking about them baying for Rafael to get sent off for a nothing foul, that and the fact the dirty fucks were targetting Rooney's right ankle.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> A classic from the 'Things United are allowed to do but others aren't'  volume of excuses.
> 
> A best seller in London and numerous places outside Manchester.



Hold on to be fair, everyone comes on and complains if they see United doing this in a game and ignore it when their own teams do it...if its OK to do it because everyone does it I'll be sure to point that out next time you come on and moan about United players crowding the ref.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Hold on to be fair, everyone comes on and complains if they see United doing this in a game and ignore it when their own teams do it...if its OK to do it because everyone does it I'll be sure to point that out next time you come on and moan about United players crowding the ref.



Everyone does it, seen lots of teams do it. That's the point, it's neither typical German, as the whisky faced Taggart said, nor is it something his blameless little cherubs never do.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fucking beautiful.

I was gutted when the wankers went 3-0 up but this, well its just beautiful. Really lifted my spirits. Lovely.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Everyone does it, seen lots of teams do it. That's the point, it's neither typical German, as the whisky faced Taggart said, nor is it something his blameless little cherubs never do.



Yep fair enough, it did change the game but that's life. Like I said, I thought it was a booking.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

well regardless i think it can besaid the far better team lost.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> he was talking about them baying for Rafael to get sent off for a nothing foul, that and the fact the dirty fucks were targetting Rooney's right ankle.



I'm sure Ferguson would have said if he felt it wasn't a sending off. He didn't. You appear to be the only one to think it wasn't.

You lost. You're out. Get over it. Stop whinging and moaning.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

On the night certainly if we had kept 11 men on the pitch I think we would have crushed them. First leg though, we were shit.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Fucking beautiful.
> 
> I was gutted when the wankers went 3-0 up but this, well its just beautiful. Really lifted my spirits. Lovely.



Yeah, _schadenfreude_ never felt so apt as a term...

(geddit?!? lol)


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well regardless i think it can besaid the far better team lost.



Just like in 1940?  Or is the reason you lot lost because of Lord Ferg's complacency and the lack of support from the Yanks?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well regardless i think it can besaid the far better team lost.


yes, the better team lost this match and progressed to the next round.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

agricola said:


> Just like in 1940?  Or is the reason you lot lost because of Lord Ferg's complacency and the lack of support from the Yanks?



did you watch the match?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well regardless i think it can besaid the far better team lost.



It can be said the moon is made of cheese, doesn't make it fucking true though does it?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> It can be said the moon is made of cheese, doesn't make it fucking true though does it?!


 

I need to phone my parents...


----------



## Discordia (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well regardless i think it can besaid the far better team lost.



No, you're just upset that a shitty team beat you. In reality, this means you were _even shittier_. Hard to take, but true.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> did you watch the match?



It's like gunneradt all over again....


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well regardless i think it can besaid the far better team lost.


They were the better team when there was eleven of them, but Bayern were all over them after the sending off.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, the better team lost this match and progressed to the next round.



oh look what's crawled out from hiding...


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> did you watch the match?



No, some Germans came along and put their towels over my remote control so that I was forced to watch Bordeaux - Lyon instead.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2010)

They fucking threw that one away,no English teams in the semis for the 1st time since 2003


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

editor said:


> They were the better team when there was eleven of them, but Bayern were all over them after the sending off.



well that tends to happen with 10 v 11.

Rafael's sending off was soft as fuck.

but shit happens and I'm just happy with that United performance, especially the young players, even Rafael was fantastic until he went off.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

So it's down the Fulham them to hold the flag in Europe, assuming Liverpool go out. Poor season for English clubs compared to recent years. Liverpool bloody awful but mirroring league performances, I was convinced it was Chelsea's year, and now us whimpering out as well. Not so good. Seems there is one strong powerhouse and the rest of the strong teams are suspectible to very shakey performances...Bayern struggled to even get out of their group and now they must be clear favourites to make it to the final.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> It's like gunneradt all over again....



do you think anyone who watched the match and wasn't a retard would scratch the United defeat up to Ferguson's complacency?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2010)

United would have had an easyish semi-final as well


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> do you think anyone who watched the match and wasn't a retard would scratch the United defeat up to Ferguson's complacency?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> do you think anyone who watched the match and wasn't a retard would scratch the United defeat up to Ferguson's complacency?



Who cares, i'm just enjoying the petted lips all round.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

agricola said:


>



yes i got the wider reference but it didn't make much sense, infact it made none.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yes i got the wider reference but it didn't make much sense, infact it made none.


you been at the shandy again?


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

Discordia said:


> No, you're just upset that a shitty team beat you. In reality, this means you were _even shittier_. Hard to take, but true.



Yep pretty much true, it hurts more this way. Reminds me of when we went out to Dortmund, must have felt the same for Chelsea this year. Going out to pretty weak opposition...we don't have anyone else to blame but ourselves. If we had maintained a tempo and qaulity through the first leg we could have put this tie to bed.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 7, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah, _schadenfreude_ never felt so apt as a term...
> 
> (geddit?!? lol)





I have a massive grin on my face tonight and once I have finished this fine glass of German beer I am going to bed a very happy boy.

I loathe those Manc cunts with a passion and tonight has been truly beautiful.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> They fucking threw that one away,no English teams in the semis for the 1st time since 2003


The media will be in tears, I can hear the schedules being re-written now.

Sky will be in tears more than anyone.

Who wants to be humiliated by Barca, anyway?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

also can Discordia shut the fuck up, you can't support two teams at this level past the age of fucking 8.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I have a massive grin on my face tonight and once I have finished this fine glass of German beer I am going to bed a very happy boy.
> 
> I loathe those Manc cunts with a passion and tonight has been truly beautiful.



Funny, and slightly tragic, that the enjoyment of your evening is pinned on the fortunes of a team you hate, presumably rather than the team you support. Had you nothing better to do?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> The media will be in tears, I can hear the schedules being re-written now.
> 
> Sky will be in tears more than anyone.


The heart fuckin bleeds


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 7, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Funny, and slightly tragic, that the enjoyment of your evening is pinned on the fortunes of a team you hate, presumably rather than the team you support. Had you nothing better to do?




3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up.

LOL.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 7, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up.
> 
> LOL.




christ you are a sad tory cunt.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> christ you are a sad tory cunt.



I am a sad tory cunt going to bed with a massive grin on his face. 

3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up !


----------



## southside (Apr 7, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Fucking beautiful.
> 
> I was gutted when the wankers went 3-0 up but this, well its just beautiful. Really lifted my spirits. Lovely.



Same here Stoat Boy,

There was a time I would support them in europe, not any more.

I refuse to admit that I am that weak.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I am a sad tory cunt going to bed with a massive grin on his face.
> 
> 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up !



Go away you nob


----------



## southside (Apr 7, 2010)

i'll jump ship on this one as I have caused non Manu fans to call for my banning after attacking the ManU.

Nevermind, There's always next season.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2010)

3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.
3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.
3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.
3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.
3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.3-0 and you fucked it up.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

Yee Haa!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2010)

Robben's goal was stunning, though.   The definition of a winning goal, that was.

Been a long hard season all over...still a bit to go, for some.

And...Rooney should have been off at 2-0.   End of.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> dirty german bastards...



Remind me which team finished the game with 10 men.


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> Remind me which team finished the game with 10 men.



Utd?  Or was it Norwich?  Hard to tell these days.


----------



## aylee (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well regardless i think it can besaid the far better team lost.





Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, the better team lost this match and progressed to the next round.


----------



## purplex (Apr 7, 2010)

come on you spurs


----------



## N_igma (Apr 7, 2010)

revol68 said:


> but shit happens and I'm just happy with that United performance, especially the young players, even Rafael was fantastic until he went off.



You always go on about United's young players when they lose. What's that all about?


----------



## southside (Apr 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> You always go on about United's young players when they lose. What's that all about?



The united way.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> You always go on about United's young players when they lose. What's that all about?



I don't think he knows. There were only two of them on the pitch tonight and one of them got sent sent off


----------



## Kanda (Apr 7, 2010)

Probably cos they have young, inexperienced (in a CL sense) players. It's not rocket science.

Just watching the game now, not seem it all /disclaimer


----------



## southside (Apr 7, 2010)

What I find fascinating about United fans is they are very vocal about how great they are and then silence kicks in when they loose.  Take Saturday for example, a ManU fan I know was texting me non stop about how great they were and chelski were on borrowed time etc and then radio silence kicked in.  I tried to phone him but he's ignoring my calls, even now and I'm not even a chelski fan lol.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2010)

No different to any other fan then???


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Robben's goal was stunning, though.   The definition of a winning goal, that was.


Amazing goal...but even better was his winning celebration!




a gif in the making

hard luck man u fans


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 8, 2010)

Still smiling


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Still smiling


Me too!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 8, 2010)

1927 said:


> Me too!



Sad cunts. Don't fall into any traffic today, will ya?


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2010)

Ol Red Nose said:
			
		

> "That sending off changed the game. I thought they were typical professionals in the way they saw the opportunity and forced the referee. It was only a slight tug at the boy and, Jesus, he was 35 yards from goal.
> 
> "He [Rafael] was having a marvellous game and it's a tragedy for him but the ref wasn't going to do anything until they forced him to get a card out. But we've seen that before from teams like that."






Hmmm.... there's an example very close to home alex, that comes to mind.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up,3-0 and you fucked it up, 3-0 and you fucked it up.
> 
> LOL.



LOL!? ah it makes sense now.

Night to sleep on it, we still did better in Europe than any other team in England this year and over the last 4 years have been only second to Barca to be honest...so not too disappointed. These things happen, we'll be back stronger next year. Still think Robery is totally overrated though....£43m!?


----------



## aylee (Apr 8, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Still think Robery is totally overrated though....£43m!?


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

I was talking about Ribery (not Robery as i wrote)...not Berbatov though...but good point well done.


----------



## Get Involved (Apr 8, 2010)

_"That sending off changed the game. I thought they were typical professionals in the way they saw the opportunity and forced the referee. It was only a slight tug at the boy and, Jesus, he was 35 yards from goal.

"He [Rafael] was having a marvellous game and it's a tragedy for him but the ref wasn't going to do anything until they forced him to get a card out. But we've seen that before from teams like that."_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what game that photo is from, or is it just proving a general point?


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2010)

......


----------



## aylee (Apr 8, 2010)

Ferguson's reference to "typical professionalism" is illuminating, because all teams, and in particular top players, become adept at manipulating referees.  ManUre are absolutely no exception to this.  We've seen it from Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool (Gerrard is the usual suspect) and others, including my team (Villa) during one unsavoury episode last season (can't remember who it was against).

Of course, the refs shouldn't give in to it, and Rafael's sending off was harsh for what amounted to pulling Ribery back for a moment (I don't know whether he'd committed other fouls since the yellow and the ref had him on a final warning), but Ferguson's somewhat hypocritical to complain so vociferously about Bayern's moaning to the ref.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

aylee said:


> Ferguson's reference to "typical professionalism" is illuminating, because all teams, and in particular top players, become adept at manipulating referees.  ManUre are absolutely no exception to this.  We've seen it from Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool (Gerrard is the usual suspect) and others, including my team (Villa) during one unsavoury episode last season (can't remember who it was against).
> 
> Of course, the refs shouldn't give in to it, and Rafael's sending off was harsh for what amounted to pulling Ribery back for a moment (I don't know whether he'd committed other fouls since the yellow and the ref had him on a final warning), but Ferguson's somewhat hypocritical to complain so vociferously about Bayern's moaning to the ref.



This I think is fair enough. I agree to some degree with Van Gaal as well...part of being a proffessional is control, and whilst a bit of a soft dismissal, could have been predicted by Rafael...I am sure he'll learn from this.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2010)

Good old 'typical Germans' Fergie  

Bit of a sorry state of affairs for British football but there you are.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Does anyone know what game that photo is from, or is it just proving a general point?



I think it's from a Man Utd-Arsenal game in the Premiership some years ago although I could be totally wrong!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 8, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Does anyone know what game that photo is from, or is it just proving a general point?




Its from Utd against Middlesbro at OT around 2000. Ref Andy D'Urso has just awarded the away side a penalty after a tackle by Stam when he took the ball and and the man. 

Keano et al not hugely impressed with decision.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> Does anyone know what game that photo is from, or is it just proving a general point?



Kneejerk response to Fergies kneejerk response


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 8, 2010)

N_igma said:


> You always go on about United's young players when they lose. What's that all about?




Gibson, Rafael were exceptional throughout. What's it about? Potential.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2010)

Joe Reilly said:


> Gibson, Rafael were exceptional throughout. What's it about? Potential.



Rafael was exceptional throughout? Really? His run to the corner of the penalty box when United had a break was hugely unimpressive for starters..


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Rafael was exceptional throughout? Really? His run to the corner of the penalty box when United had a break was hugely unimpressive for starters..



if you can't see that Rafael was exceptional (bar the first daft yellow, which wouldn't have happened if the ref hadn't been a fucking muppet) you know fuck all about football.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> if you can't see that Rafael was exceptional (bar the first daft yellow, which wouldn't have happened if the ref hadn't been a fucking muppet) you know fuck all about football.



Running to the corner flag on a break in the first half and getting sent off does not add up to exceptional.. you still as ever seem to be the only person who thinks he didn't deserve to be sent off (however light and fluffy the second foul, it was still a bookable offence and no amount of wailing escapes that).

Rooney has been exceptional for all this season. 

Applying the label to anyone who plays for United doesn't cover up a whole host of faults.

Oh and you lost. Get over it.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

He was having an exceptional game until sent off, anyone who knows fuck all about football could see that.

Actually Rooney had been rather poor for United for a couple of months before christmas and whilst he has been having an exceptional year goal scoring wise some of his build up play and ball retention hasn't been as good as in previous years.

I am well over the fact United lost, like I said shit happens and it's best to move on and see positives, oh which I think there were many on Wednesday night.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> He was having an exceptional game until sent off, anyone who knows fuck all about football could see that.
> 
> Actually Rooney had been rather poor for United for a couple of months before christmas and whilst he has been having an exceptional year goal scoring wise some of his build up play and ball retention hasn't been as good as in previous years.
> 
> I am well over the fact United lost, like I said shit happens and it's best to move on and see positives, oh which I think there were many on Wednesday night.



Obviously I know more than fuck all then.. 

But I'm sure you understand that bandying superlatives around doesn't address problems at United - and there are problems. Not a crowing comment, but no Ronaldo and Tevez and a £30m sub does not add up to as strong a team as last year.

Had Essien been fit and Terry not been a cunt they would have been miles ahead in the league by now. United are starting to look far from exceptional and with players at the end of their careers are at last coming to a cusp


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Rafael was exceptional throughout? Really? His run to the corner of the penalty box when United had a break was hugely unimpressive for starters..



Rafael was indeed exceptional in the first half, had Ribery in his pocket until the point he brought him down for the second yellow.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Obviously I know more than fuck all then..
> 
> But I'm sure you understand that bandying superlatives around doesn't address problems at United - and there are problems. Not a crowing comment, but no Ronaldo and Tevez and a £30m sub does not add up to as strong a team as last year.
> 
> Had Essien been fit and Terry not been a cunt they would have been miles ahead in the league by now. United are starting to look far from exceptional and with players at the end of their careers are at last coming to a cusp



Bit over the top, sorry. We had every chance of going through last night and progressing to the final. It was a close game and we didn't. We looked good against Chelasea at the weekend but lost. At the end of the season it might look like a poor year but it's fine margins. Disagree on Chelsea, all teams have had their injuries, they have not been the reason for their inconsistencies. 

Your post smacks a bit of crowing I am afraid, or at least of a typical reactionary response to a poor couple of games for United.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Rafael was indeed exceptional in the first half, had Ribery in his pocket until the point he brought him down for the second yellow.



I understand you wanting to defend your team (or bury your heads) but game of two halves and all that, so getting sent off, for a foul in that position negates anything he did before (including that  break).. 

He has potential.. but saying exceptional rules out superlatives for the likes of Messi, Rooney etc.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I understand you wanting to defend your team (or bury your heads) but game of two halves and all that, so getting sent off, for a foul in that position negates anything he did before (including that  break)..
> 
> He has potential.. but saying exceptional rules out superlatives for the likes of Messi, Rooney etc.



OK he did his job (as a right back) exceptionally well in that game until the point he was sent off...which was poor judgement on his behalf. That is different to saying he is exceptional. I fear we are nit picking for the sake of it to be honest.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Obviously I know more than fuck all then..
> 
> But I'm sure you understand that bandying superlatives around doesn't address problems at United - and there are problems. Not a crowing comment, but no Ronaldo and Tevez and a £30m sub does not add up to as strong a team as last year.
> 
> Had Essien been fit and Terry not been a cunt they would have been miles ahead in the league by now. United are starting to look far from exceptional and with players at the end of their careers are at last coming to a cusp



Tevez was shite last year for United, absolutely pish. 

Ronaldo was always going to leave and it was always going to be a big loss but in truth his final season at United was problematic and he was in many ways holding back the development of other players and the team in general. This year United have been more impressive as a team. 

As for Essien being fit, well do you want to look at the fact Rio and Vidic have played together in less than 10 league games, not to mention the other defensive injuries that saw Fletcher and Carrick have to play as centre halfs?

Scholes, Giggs and Neville are all coming towards their final years at United but there are alot of younger players in the squad who can only improve with experience. 

The Da Silva twins look fantastic, Anderson has potential, Nani has really upped his game, whilst Valencia has been consistently impressive, Rooney is still young as is Fletcher, not to mention the fact that Hargreaves should be coming back soon.

Still it says something that opposition fans cry crisis at Man United when they sit second in the league and are very unlucky to have been knocked out of the CL quater finals.

I said at the start of the season that I'd be happy to see the youngsters develop and for a new shape and style to be laid down and that it's very greedy to expect 4 league titles and 3 CL finals in a row.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Bit over the top, sorry. We had every chance of going through last night and progressing to the final. It was a close game and we didn't. We looked good against Chelasea at the weekend but lost. At the end of the season it might look like a poor year but it's fine margins. Disagree on Chelsea, all teams have had their injuries, they have not been the reason for their inconsistencies.
> 
> Your post smacks a bit of crowing I am afraid, or at least of a typical reactionary response to a poor couple of games for United.



It's not meant to sound as crowing.. 

I don't think you're as strong this season. If you still had Tevez and not Berbatov, he would have played, Rooney would have rested, you probably would have won. But your mf for example doesn't hold the fear that players such as Ronaldo, Keane, Scholes, Robson etc once did..


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree I don't think we are as strong this season.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Anderson has potential.



No he doesn't, let's face it like.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's not meant to sound as crowing..
> 
> I don't think you're as strong this season. If you still had Tevez and not Berbatov, he would have played, Rooney would have rested, you probably would have won. But your mf for example doesn't hold the fear that players such as Ronaldo, Keane, Scholes, Robson etc once did..



the fact you think Ronaldo played midfield marks you out as an idiot, that and the fact you've just listed 4 absolutely world class players that stretch across a period of over 25 years, as if they should be the norm and not the exception.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

N_igma said:


> No he doesn't, let's face it like.



I think he does but whether or not our system and the way we use him is right for him to show it is the question. Same as Tevez, clearly a qaulity player but could not show it within our system and fancied himself has deserving of playing game in game out which was not possible with Rooney (who he was nto as good as).


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

N_igma said:


> No he doesn't, let's face it like.



oh but he does, infact there was a time not so long ago when recieved wisdom was that Anderson was delivering on his potential whilst Nani was a lost cause.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2010)

Would you be happy if rafeal played just about every game next season or do you think you will bring someone in?


dave


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Would you be happy if rafeal played just about every game next season or do you think you will bring someone in?
> 
> 
> dave



I'd be happy to give him the responsibility but ofcourse there needs to be cover, thankfully O'Shea and Brown should be fit too so there is no need to bring anyone else in.


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2010)

dont think you deserved to go out last night, Robben goal was insane though.  Think next CL will be a comeback from the English teams imo.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'd be happy to give him the responsibility but ofcourse there needs to be cover, thankfully O'Shea and Brown should be fit too so there is no need to bring anyone else in.



Agree with this. I think he needs the chance to develop, like Clichy at Arsenal.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> dont think you deserved to go out last night, Robben goal was insane though.  Think next CL will be a comeback from the English teams imo.



It'll get worse imo.

Liverpool aren't coming back, whoever replaces them is highly unlikely to get out the group stages (if they even get through qualifying). They'll just lack experience of that stage, and will need to gel if City buy a whole new team or something.

Chelsea are oooold. Next year, they will be oooolder. Not getting better there.

United have to replace Neville/Giggs/Scholes/VDS. They have some youngsters, but I doubt they'll make a huge leap in one year. Static at best imo.

Arsenal are the only ones who may well be better. Especially if they can't make a good first 11 out of injured players next time


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought you supported Barca?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

Me? What does which team I support have to do with my post?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Me? What does which team I support have to do with my post?



Oh it's just that your comments on Arsenal had a certain warmth to them, implying you maybe supported them but then that would a bit absurd as you were cheerleading on Barca against them.


----------



## pboi (Apr 8, 2010)

Revol cant compute us coming here and being non fuckwit unlike he is over in the Arsenal thread.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

I said Arsenal will likely be better next year because their money problems are easing, they're unlikely to have as many injuries again, and they'll be more experienced. It has nothing to do with support.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> Revol cant compute us coming here and being non fuckwit unlike he is over in the Arsenal thread.



No it was more the fact I can't compute someone over the age of 8 claiming to be both a Barca and Arsenal supporter.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> I said Arsenal will likely be better next year because their money problems are easing, they're unlikely to have as many injuries again, and they'll be more experienced. It has nothing to do with support.



Yes and I think this analysis whilst having some truth to it is rose tainted by your support for them, which is fair enough. The issue I have is how you can support both Barca and Arsenal past the age of 8.

Pick one side you wanker.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

Given that I'm naturally a pessimist, I doubt my analysis is rose-tinted. Anything is possible though, I suppose.

I support teams to varying degrees in every league I watch. I don't care if you don't think this should be done.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Given that I'm naturally a pessimist, I doubt my analysis is rose-tinted. Anything is possible though, I suppose.
> 
> I support teams to varying degrees in every league I watch. I don't care if you don't think this should be done.



no you can have many teams you have a soft spot for, like to see doing well etc but the absurdity of claiming to actually support two teams competing at the same level becomes obvious in games like Tuesdays.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2010)

it's not that absurd. plenty of people support a couple of teams, then have to choose between them if they get drawn in the cup together or promoted into the same league.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> no you can have many teams you have a soft spot for, like to see doing well etc but the absurdity of claiming to actually support two teams competing at the same level becomes obvious in games like Tuesdays.



Define 'support'.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Define 'support'.



wanting them to win above all others.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2010)

Given that I feel the same way about Arsenal/Barcelona/Meelan etc, to varying degrees, I say I support all of them. If the only team I'm "allowed" to support is the one I feel strongest about, then I support Barcelona.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Given that I feel the same way about Arsenal/Barcelona/Meelan etc, to varying degrees, I say I support all of them. If the only team I'm "allowed" to support is the one I feel strongest about, then I support Barcelona.



right, so you support Barca, that's the end of it.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2010)

you're such a fucking muppet. of course you can support two clubs.

if you're flimsier, you can even support nine clubs


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2010)

strung_out said:


> you're such a fucking muppet. of course you can support two clubs.
> 
> if you're flimsier, you can even support nine clubs



where is flimsier anyway?


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2010)

not sure if he's about here anymore. he's on my facebook and appears to be well


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> wanting them to win above all others.



Hello rev. The only place anyone can SUPPORT a team is AT THE GAME.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

strung_out said:


> not sure if he's about here anymore. he's on my facebook and appears to be well



He's on xperteleven with belboid, ninja, dilzy and jazzz


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 8, 2010)

Fergy was just on BBC Radio 5!!!!!


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2010)

Apparantly we have signed a Mexican Striker. Know thing about this guy...hopefully not another Manucho...http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8609973.stm


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 8, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Fergy was just on BBC Radio 5!!!!!


Has he calmed down yet? Really, last night must go down as one of his worst miscalculations - if not THE worst - in his time at at Man U. In the press conference on Tuesday he tried to make out that Rooney had next to no chance of playing, and that Gary Neville would do. And of course neither was true - although that's exactly what he should have done. Van Gaal is no fool and he probably saw right through him anyway. Playing Rooney was foolish and van Buyten relished messing him up, while Neville - who's been in good form - has the experience for a game like this that Rafael doesn't. And Fergie's bitter and ungracious remarks afterwards just served to make his own errors seem all the worse.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Hello rev. The only place anyone can SUPPORT a team is AT THE GAME.



thats bollocks - that means its only those who can afford to go to games who can support a team. Frankly i put the success of spurs this season down partly to all the psychic support ive been giving them this year (an extra 10% on last year)


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Amazing goal...but even better was his winning celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



up on youchoob:

could watch that reaction all day


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

ska invita said:


> thats bollocks - that means its only those who can afford to go to games who can support a team. Frankly i put the success of spurs this season down partly to all the psychic support ive been giving them this year (an extra 10% on last year)



Sure you might follow them on telly, but how is it SUPPORTING?


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2010)

there's a difference between being a supporter and a fan imo


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

strung_out said:


> there's a difference between being a supporter and a fan imo



Yup


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Tevez was shite last year for United, absolutely pish.
> 
> Ronaldo was always going to leave and it was always going to be a big loss but in truth his final season at United was problematic and he was in many ways holding back the development of other players and the team in general. This year United have been more impressive as a team.
> 
> ...



I think I'm entitled to my opinion that United don't hold the terrors they have in years past? Nor do I need to list all the players United have had to make that point?

Nor do I need to quibble over United playing 451 442 or 433 but wingers (ie Beckham, Giggs can be considered mf - to include Ronaldo in a list of great United players doesn't make me an idiot )

I stand by the loss of Essien stopped Chelsea steaming away with it this year (irrespective of other teams injuries or other injuries at Chelsea).



revol68 said:


> the fact you think Ronaldo played midfield marks you out as an idiot, that and the fact you've just listed 4 absolutely world class players that stretch across a period of over 25 years, as if they should be the norm and not the exception.



But surely that is the standard expected at United? Seriously Carrick, Fletcher, Gibson?

I don't care obviously. It's your team, and your defence of them doesn't convince me but so long as you're happy..

.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 8, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Amazing goal...but even better was his winning celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 9, 2010)

To be fair, that's a rubbish celebration. Odd looking bloke Robben. Prob didn't quite know what to do after that strike though, don't blame him.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 9, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> To be fair, that's a rubbish celebration.



Don't be mean. Sleater won't get much else to celebrate this season...


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry Sleater your right, it will stick forever in the memory as one of the great celebrations, and my dreams will be dogged by Robben looking...odd.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> Sorry Sleater your right, it will stick forever in the memory as one of the great celebrations, and my dreams will be dogged by Robben looking...odd.


Hes 26  looks about 36yrs


----------



## aylee (Apr 10, 2010)

tom_craggs said:


> To be fair, that's a rubbish celebration. Odd looking bloke Robben. Prob didn't quite know what to do after that strike though, don't blame him.



When I first saw him doing it, I thought he'd hurt his wrist in scoring the goal and couldn't figure out how he could have done that.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 10, 2010)

a friend of mine reckons he's doing that wrist clicking think, followed by shouting "you got rinsed, innit!"


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 10, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> a friend of mine reckons he's doing that wrist clicking think, followed by shouting "you got rinsed, innit!"



Yeah it's a gang sign.


----------



## bankside (Apr 11, 2010)

Fergie is doing some serious crying at the moment. Why does everyone hate us? Brilliant.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 11, 2010)

typical lancastrians


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 11, 2010)

Another good point today then. Looks like being a real battle for second place now.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems even United fans have finally realised Carrick and Berbatov aren't actually very good.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2010)

Not the best of weeks for MU and title does look like an outside chance. Reckon they will grab 2nd or 3rd? Arsenal are looking pretty good at the moment.


----------



## aylee (Apr 11, 2010)

Chelsea will be chortling away to themselves after this weekend's events.  In the FA Cup final, facing Portsmouth rather than Spurs, and their main title rivals having a major slip-up.

Jesus, it's looking like they'll do the double.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2010)

At least they're playing 2 games on that shocking Wembley pitch. Hopefully does a number on them!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't see CFC not winning the league but the cup will be interesting. Portsmouth playing for glory, trying to salvage something from an awful year.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2010)

Didn't they say they can't play half their players though due to contractual clauses?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2010)

Discordia said:
			
		

> Didn't they say they can't play half their players though due to contractual clauses?



Heard this on the wireless but they did not seem clear on who would be affected.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh well I'll just hope Terry, Ballack and Drogba fall on their arses and get injured and stuff.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Seems even United fans have finally realised Carrick and Berbatov aren't actually very good.



Berbatov was actually one of the best United players on the pitch today.

Carrick has been poor this season bar a purple patch around the start of the year, Berbatov has been very good this season. People are just quick to scapegoat him because he isn't Rooney and so his game is more about creating things for runners from deep, when the midfield fail to do this he ends up getting it in the neck. United's shortcoming the season has been a lack of thrust in midfield (with the exception of Fletcher) with Anderson being out of form and favour then getting injured, Hargreaves still recovering and Carrick being poor.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2010)

Well there's not much point arguing over their true qualities, but would you not say United fans have turned on them?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Well there's not much point arguing over their true qualities, but would you not say United fans have turned on them?



No, infact this season has seen most of them come round to Berbatov, Carrick is coming in for criticism over his form but to say they have turned on him is bollocks.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2010)

Out of interest, do you think Berbatov can play the CF in a 4-3-3/4-5-1? And where do you think he should play when Rooney is fit? With him in a 4-4-2 and on the bench in the big games?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2010)

Discordia said:


> Out of interest, do you think Berbatov can play the CF in a 4-3-3/4-5-1? And where do you think he should play when Rooney is fit? With him in a 4-4-2 and on the bench in the big games?



I think Berbatov can play as a CF in a 433/451 but it is dependent on having runners from midfield with the wingers cutting inside.

He's great in a 442 and helps United break through teams parking the bus at Old Trafford etc.

Ideally I think if United had a more mobile midfield (Hargreaves, Anderson oh and fingers crossed maybe Milner) there would be less need to play a strict 5 man midfield in all but the very biggest away games and so he could play in the hole, like a more advanced/free roaming version of what Giggs often does in the 451/433.

Whether or not that will happen or whether Berbatov will continue to be happy with sitting out most big games is pretty up in the air.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 15, 2010)

Stick the knife in Carlito.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 16, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Stick the knife in Carlito.



I'm guessing from this you pathetic bunch of cunt fucks have given up all hope of getting 4th? What's your next party trick, hoping youse get shafted by Chelsea?


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuck the Scousers. 

Even in a "bad season" we've still won more this year than they have in the past four seasons put together.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 16, 2010)

happie chappie said:


> Fuck the Scousers.
> 
> Even in a "bad season" we've still won more this year than they have in the past four seasons put together.



You're still playing catch-up


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> You're still playing catch-up



And you're still living on glories from before you can even remember.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> And you're still living on glories from before you can even remember.



LOL, another "football began in the nineties" one.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 16, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> LOL, another "football began in the nineties" one.



TBF, Liverpool stopped winning the league in the 90's


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> LOL, another "football began in the nineties" one.



Oh, the irony.

What part of London you from again, sleater?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

*silence*


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2010)

i think sleaterkinney's irish isn't he?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 16, 2010)

No idea. I bet he'd need directions to find Anfield, though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> *silence*



fuck, I didn't realise I'd have to have to keep up with your contributions.  




> No idea. I bet he'd need directions to find Anfield, though.



Ouch. Have you been taking lessons from revol?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 19, 2010)

No pressure. No expectations. Just like the Liverpool manager's job, eh? 

Clearly, you've been taking lessons from the Fat Spanish Waiter.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 19, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Arsenal are looking pretty good at the moment.



Another football sage bites the dust.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 19, 2010)

aylee said:


> Chelsea will be chortling away to themselves after this weekend's events.
> 
> Ditto.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 19, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> You're still playing catch-up




The thread for supporters of teams who haven't won the league for 20 years but wallow in past glories in the style of a bitter, faded, old man usurped by younger and more successful rivals can be found here  -------->

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=291243


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2010)

I've said it before, but I'll say it again, this whole green and gold protest thing is a load of old cock.







That banner is imploring the fucking _sponsors_ for christ's sake.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 24, 2010)

lol AIG who haven't renewed their sponsorship? What muppets.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 24, 2010)

berbatov to take the penalty?

edit: nope, giggs!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 24, 2010)

Discordia said:


> lol AIG who haven't renewed their sponsorship? What muppets.



you'd know all about muppets gonzo


----------



## Deareg (Apr 24, 2010)

fucking football!!


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2010)

Go Giggsy!


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 3, 2010)

Berbatov: Take him out the back and fucking shoot the pointless cunt.

3 amazing chances yesterday, couldn't even tap the ball in.

Honestly, what a complete waste of whatever his shirt is made of. Get the fuck out of my club.


----------



## Discordia (May 3, 2010)

Who would United fans bring in, and who would they sell to accomodate them? (United have ~25 21+ squad members, so with the new 25 limit someone would have to go)


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 3, 2010)

Who's available where the outgoing club would take Berbie for £20m??


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 4, 2010)

> FSF affiliate the Independent Manchester United Supporters' Association (Imusa) has written to all its members and asked them not to renew their season ticket as a collective two fingers to the Glazer family’s ownership.



http://www.fsf.org.uk/news/Imusa-call-for-season-ticket-boycott.php


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 9, 2010)

This thread's a bit quiet today.


----------



## revol68 (May 9, 2010)

watching the match, good season from United regardless considering the transition in personnel and team shape, could have been a great season if not for one very bad week but meh that's football, can't expect to win the league every year, there's a reason no team has won it four times in a row.

what's your thoughts on Liverpool's season sleater?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 9, 2010)

Terrible season for us, off and on the pitch.


----------



## revol68 (May 9, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Terrible season for us, off and on the pitch.



really?


----------



## softybabe (May 9, 2010)

revol68 said:


> watching the match, good season from United regardless considering the transition in personnel and team shape, could have been a great season if not for one very bad week but meh that's football, *can't expect to win the league every year*, there's a reason no team has won it four times in a row.
> 
> what's your thoughts on Liverpool's season sleater?



True that.....I bet someone is on a Virgin train from Manchester trying to get the cup to Stamford Brd


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 13, 2010)

Goody...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8680024.stm


----------



## handy1 (May 13, 2010)

dodgy link


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 13, 2010)

Weird, works ok here. Could be cached, I guess.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8680024.stm

Any better?

Anyway, it says Berbatov vows to stay, be a success...


----------



## The Master (May 18, 2010)

we need a new striker, whatever happens with Berbatov
Berbatov i have noticed more and more just slows the team down and dont do as many fast counter-attacks with him on the pitch


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8691007.stm

But it's not cos we're so far in debt. Honest.


----------



## The Master (May 19, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8691007.stm
> 
> But it's not cos we're so far in debt. Honest.



it would never be that £700 million debt, never, lol
i am really sick of this debt as its only gonna keep us back and potentially damage the next coming seasons.

i heard the same family that bought harrods was interrested in buying the club, they a few quid in teh bank so that would help


----------



## Deareg (May 19, 2010)

The Master said:


> it would never be that £700 million debt, never, lol
> i am really sick of this debt as its only gonna keep us back and potentially damage the next coming seasons.
> 
> i heard the same family that bought harrods was interrested in buying the club, they a few quid in teh bank so that would help



thats all we need another wanker to come in and remortgage the club, we should be able to bring the youth players through anyway, the next few seasons is probably going to be mad with city paying crazy money for anything with a pulse


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

If Ferguson seriously believes this squad will challenge for the title next year, he can probably forget going out on a high, cos we're short. Comfortably demonstrated every time Rooney went sick.


----------



## DRINK? (May 19, 2010)

Utd will buy, was waiting for Fergie to say he wasn't


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2010)

The Master said:


> it would never be that £700 million debt, never, lol
> i am really sick of this debt as its only gonna keep us back and potentially damage the next coming seasons.
> 
> i heard the same family that bought harrods was interrested in buying the club, they a few quid in teh bank so that would help



Cool..the Qatar-Abu Dhabi derby.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 19, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Utd will buy, was waiting for Fergie to say he wasn't



Well, I'm convinced now!!

"Target #1" is gone already, he'd best get a wriggle on...


----------



## g force (May 20, 2010)

You want Ibra off us? Imagine a frontline of Berbatov and Zlatan...one game world beating the next 5 disappear


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 21, 2010)

g force said:


> You want Ibra off us? Imagine a frontline of Berbatov and Zlatan...one game world beating the next 5 disappear


----------



## The Master (May 21, 2010)

I head Ibra was staying, pity we couldnt of got him before Barca.
bit bad as well that i heard Ribery might be staying at Munich.


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 21, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8680024.stm

"I. Will. NOT. Be. Proven. Wrong."

And let's face it, by and large that stubborness has been a winner.

Still, I've never seen a "world class" striker miss as many sitters as Berbatov in the run in.

He'd better get 30 next season. Can't see it myself, though...


----------



## The Master (May 24, 2010)

only if he put a monumental amount of effort and training could he get 30 in a season


----------



## stupid dogbot (May 24, 2010)

Tbh, I think Owen Hargreaves is more likely to stay fit...


----------

